# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > Politique >  [NEW !] Hadopi 2 adopte  60 voix : Etes-vous pour ou contre cette nouvelle loi ?

## Gordon Fowler

*NOUVEAU - Mise  jour du 15/09/09*

*Hadopi 2 adopte  60 voix*

C'est  16h40 ce Mardi aprs-midi que les dputs ont procd au vote de la Loi Hadopi 2.

Prsente par le Ministre de la Culture, Frdric Mitterand, et la Ministre de la Justice, Michle Alliot-Marie, le projet a t adopt avec 60 voix d'avance.

Sur 577 siges, 510 dputs taient prsents, 285 ont vot pour le texte de loi, 225 contre.


*Maj de Gordon Fowler.*

*NOUVEAU* Mardi 8 septembre



> *Le vote sur Hadopi 2 aura lieu le 15 septembre*
> 
> La date est maintenant officielle : Le projet de loi Hadopi 2 sera soumis au vote des dputs le mardi 15 septembre 2009, soit le lendemain du dbut de la session extraordinaire qui commence le 14 septembre.



Mardi 21 Juillet 


> *Le vote sur Hadopi 2 repouss  septembre*
> C'tait une ventualit, le prsident de l'Assemble nationale,  Bernard Accoyer l'a confirm ce mardi matin : le vote sur le projet de loi Hadopi 2 sur le tlchargement illgal est repouss  septembre.
> 
> Le calendrier parlementaire tait serr : pour cause de travaux d'amnagement  l'Assemble, la session ne pouvait se prolonger au-del du 24 juillet. L'opposition ayant dpos plus de huit cents amendements sur le texte, il semblait difficile de parvenir  un vote avant cette date butoir.
> 
> ABSENCES DE PARLEMENTAIRES UMP
> 
> L'examen par la commission des affaires culturelles de l'Assemble nationale des tout derniers amendements au texte, prvu mardi matin, avait d tre report  14 heures, faute d'un nombre suffisant de dputs UMP. "La prsidente de la commission [des affaires culturelles] a lev la sance  9 h 20 faute de majorit", "nous y voyons un signe", a soulign dans l'Hmicycle le socialiste Patrick Bloche, insistant sur "la faible mobilisation de la majorit sur ce texte". "Le prsident a dit qu'il voulait aller jusqu'au bout sur ce texte, sa majorit ne semble pas prte  le suivre", a-t-il insist.
> 
> Le projet de loi a soulev un dbat y compris au sein de la majorit, plusieurs dputs UMP considrant que la haute autorit constituait une rponse inefficace au tlchargement illgal. Source



Lundi 20 Juillet



> *L'opposition essaye de faire obstruction  Hadopi 2 et  dj dpos plus de  800 amendements.*
> 
>  Source : assemblee-nationale.fr
> 
> Vous pourrez dcouvrir dans cette vaste liste un grand nombre de doublons qui seront limins par les services de l'Assemble Nationale, mais aussi beaucoup d'amendements de fond, et d'autres beaucoup plus fantaisistes.
> 
> Qu'en pensez-vous ?



Mercredi 8 Juillet



> *Le projet de loi Hadopi 2 adopt par le Snat en une aprs-midi*
> Nombre de votants : 336 Suffrages exprims 331 Pour 189 Contre 142



Mardi 30 Juin



> *Hadopi remanie : tude d'impact* 
> 
> Le nouveau visage de la loi Hadopi prend forme progressivement. Sa future mise en application est prcde dune tude dimpact dont les dtails ne font pas toujours lunanimit.
> 
> *Rappel*
> La loi Hadopi est une loi pnale  relatif  la protection pnale de la proprit littraire et artistique sur internet . LHadopi est un organe administratif structur en charge de traquer le piratage sur Internet. Si avant il avait lautorit dappliquer des sanctions, notamment la coupure des connexions, aujourdhui les donnes ont chang, selon les souhaits du Conseil Constitutionnel, avaliss par les institutions comptentes. A la veille de la mise en uvre effective de la loi modifie, une tude dimpact est entreprise. 
> 
> *Etudes*
> En fait ce projet de loi se basait sur des donnes manant des industries, elles-mmes, comme quoi 450 000 changes illgaux de films seffectueraient par jour que un milliard de musiques au format MP3 transiteraient illgalement sur la toile. Ces chiffres rsultent de la clbre tude ALPHA. Un autre cabinet, Equancy, rapportait galement quelques statistiques concernant le nombre dheures par mois consacres aux changes sur le net (lgaux et illgaux confondus) dans diffrents grands tats (France : 512 ; Allemagne : 301, USA : 264 ; Royaume-Uni : 227). Mais tous les deux ont subi les foudres de internautes sur les chiffres quils ont sortis, bien quEquancy se rfugie derrire un manque de moyens et une insuffisance de temps.
> ...



Mardi 23 Juin



> *Hadopi : pouvoir devenu restreint (publi en version light sur le Web)*
> La loi Hadopi qui svissait toutes formes de pirateries sur internet se voit enleve une partie de son pouvoir. Elle nappliquera plus des sanctions, privilges dsormais rservs aux juges.
> 
> *Droit*
> Laccs du rseau mondial est assimil  un droit octroy  tout citoyen. De ce fait, seul la justice pourra lenlever,  lissu dun procs en bonne et due forme, se basant sur la prsomption dinnocence et selon donc un  jugement contradictoire. Tel est le principe de base qui justifie la dcision des autorits  rviser le contenu et la forme de loi Hadopi.   
> 
> *Hadopi* (Haute autorit pour la diffusion des uvres et la protection des droits sur Internet)
> Cest une instance structure  charge de traquer et de svir toutes formes de pirateries sur Internet, notamment les violations des droits dauteur  travers des tlchargements illgaux duvres prives comme les films ou les musiques. Suites  diverses protestations, elle est passe au Conseil Constitutionnel et conformment aux souhaits de ce dernier, plusieurs nouveaux points seront adjoints  la loi Hadopi, notamment la suppression de ses droits de sanctions (coupures de connexion). Dsormais seul le juge appliquera les peines prvues par la loi.
> 
> ...





Jeudi 18 Juin



> *HADOPI 2 : le gouvernement envisage le recours  l'ordonnance pnale*
> 
> Le nouveau texte qui compltera la loi Hadopi sera soumis au conseil des ministres du 24 juin. Pas sr que les internautes soient trs heureux de retrouver le chemin du droit pnal... L'Hadopi n'tant plus en mesure de prononcer des sanctions, c'est le tribunal correctionnel qui retrouve cette comptence. La loi Hadopi crait une obligation de surveillance de la connexion internet  la charge de l'abonn  un service en ligne.
> 
> Cette obligation, qui vitait de se situer sur le terrain de la proprit intellectuelle, est abandonne dans le nouveau projet. Christine Albanel et ses juristes en reviennent au fondement basique : le tlchargement redevient ni plus ni moins une contrefaon. Un dlit pnal passible, selon le code, de 3 ans de prison et de 300.000 euros d'amende. L'article L 335-2 du code pnal sera toutefois complt de manire  offrir au juge la possibilit de prononcer, comme l'aurait fait l'Hadopi, une suspension  tout abonnement internet de deux mois  un an. Enfin, si l'internaute contrevient  cette interdiction et parvient, au mpris de la dcision de justice,  s'abonner auprs d'un FAI, le juge appliquera alors le droit commun dans ce cas de figure : deux ans de prison et 30.000 euros d'amende.
> 
> Une procdure simplifie identique aux PV pour excs de vitesse
> 
> "Le projet de loi devrait, selon toute vraisemblance, se borner  quatre ou cinq articles", indique une source proche de la ministre. Le Conseil d'tat devrait se prononcer sur ce nouveau projet de loi d'ici  lundi. Pour viter que les procdures soient trop longues, le projet devrait prvoir le recours  l'ordonnance pnale. Il s'agit d'une procdure simplifie similaire  celle d'une infraction releve par un agent verbalisateur lors des excs de vitesse. L'ordonnance pnale informera l'internaute, dj averti par l'Hadopi, qu'il a t reconnu coupable de plus de deux tlchargements illgaux et recevra son injonction. Il pourra la contester devant un juge unique.
> ...


Mardi 16 juin



> *Plus de 60% des Franais approuvent la censure d'Hadopi par le Conseil constitutionnel*
> 60% des Franais approuvent la dcision du Conseil constitutionnel de censurer une partie de la loi Hadopi contre le tlchargement illgal. C'est le rsultat d'un sondage BVA pour BFM et La Tribune, rendu public lundi soir, ralis par tlphone les 12 et 13 juin auprs d'un chantillon de 1.006 personnes, reprsentatif de la population franaise ge de 15 ans et plus.
> La proportion de personnes qui approuvent cette dcision est de 55% chez les sympathisants de droite et de 68% chez les sympathisants de gauche.
> 30% des personnes interroges dsapprouvent cette dcision, et 10% ne se prononcent pas, selon le sondage.


Lundi 15 Juin



> *La loi Hadopi publie au Journal Officiel*
> Comme annonc par Christine Albanel, la partie non censure de la loi "Cration et Internet" a t promulgue et publie samedi 13 juin au Journal officiel, soit 3 jours aprs la dcision du Conseil constitutionnel de supprimer le volet du texte concernant la suspension de l'abonnement Internet par une haute autorit administrative (Hadopi). Le texte publi s'intitule "LOI no 2009-669 du 12 juin 2009 favorisant la diffusion" et se compose de six chapitres. La ministre de la Culture devrait prsenter prochainement un nouveau projet de loi afin de permettre aux juges de suspendre l'abonnement Internet. L'Hadopi serait alors charg de mettre en garde les auteurs de tlchargements illgaux puis, en cas de rcidive, d'avertir les juridictions comptentes. Les premiers mails d'avertissement devraient tre envoys ds cet automne.
> 
> Pour s'appliquer, la loi Hadopi n'attend plus dornavant que la promulgation des dcrets d'application. C'est donc la partie qualifie de  pdagogique  par la ministre de la culture qui a fait l'objet samedi 13 juin d'une publication au Journal Officiel.
> 
> Le Parlement dispose  prsent de quelques semaines, avant la fin de l'examen des textes de loi en raison des vacances d't, pour tudier un nouveau texte. Cet ajout intgrera la dcision du Conseil constitutionnel confiant  la justice, et non plus  une autorit administrative (Hadopi), le rle de juger et de sanctionner les contrevenants  la loi.



Vendredi 12 Juin



> Aprs la censure par le Conseil constitutionnel du coeur de la loi anti-piratage sur internet (Hadopi)  laquelle Nicolas Sarkozy est particulirement attach, l'*excutif a dcid de promulguer sans tarder une partie du texte avant de complter son volet de sanctions.*
> 
> La partie non censure de la loi sera promulgue "dans les jours qui viennent", et complte "trs rapidement" par un nouveau texte de loi sur les sanctions, a indiqu une source proche du dossier.
> 
> L'objectif est qu'il soit "oprationnel avant la fin de la session parlementaire", a affirm cette mme source.
> 
> Cette dcision a t prise  l'issue d'une runion au niveau des directeurs de cabinet des ministres concerns, jeudi  l'Elyse, illustration de la volont prsidentielle de faire passer le texte cote que cote.
> 
> Les neuf sages avaient annul la veille sa mesure la plus controverse: la coupure administrative de l'abonnement internet pour les pirates rcidivistes, la jugeant contraire  la dclaration des droits de l'Homme. Seul un juge peut en dcider, ont-ils tranch.
> ...



Samedi 16 mai



> *Nicolas Dupont-Aignan est il le seul dput en France qui comprenne quelque chose  internet ?*
> Pour lui Hadopi n'est pas la bonne rponse pour protger les intrts des auteurs.
>  Intervention de Nicolas Dupont-Aignan  dans le cadre de la discussion gnrale sur la 2 me lecture du projet HADOPI.
> Depuis le 17 janvier 2007, Nicolas Dupont-Aignan sige  l'Assemble sur le banc des  non-inscrits , il est co-prsident du parti europen les EUDemocrats - Alliance pour une Europe des Dmocraties.



Mercredi 13 mai



> *Hadopi : le Snat dit aussi OUI  HADOPI*
> Aprs l'Assemble nationale, le Snat vient d'adopter en une matine,  189 voix contre 14 avec 3 abstentions le texte du projet de loi Cration et Internet en l'tat. Comme le texte n'a pas t modifi par rapport  la version vote par l'Assemble, le projet de loi Cration et Internet est donc dfinitivement adopt. Cependant le Parti socialiste va poser un recours devant le Conseil constitutionnel ce qui va retarder la promulgation du texte, les sages disposant d'un dlai d'un mois pour statuer.



Mardi 12 mai



> *Le projet de loi Hadopi "Cration et Internet" adopt par les dputs.*
> Les dputs ont adopt mardi 12 mai le projet de loi Hadopi "Cration et Internet". Cette loi, qui doit tre adopte dfinitivement dans les prochains jours par le Snat, prvoit notamment la coupure de l'accs Internet en cas de tlchargement illgal de contenu sur le Web, aprs deux mises en garde. 
> 
>     * Nombre de votants : 557
>     * Suffrage exprims : 529
>     * Majorit absolue : 265
>     * Pour : 296
>     * Contre : 233
> 
> ...



*NOUVEAU* Mardi 5 mai



> *Hadopi: Le nouveau vote final aura lieu le 12 mai*
> Le vote final du projet de loi Cration et Internet, dit Hadopi, n' pas eu lieu comme prvu le 5 mais. Il restait en effet ce matin 160 amendements  examiner sur les 214 dposs. Il est dsormais prvu pour le 12 mai, la discussion n'tant pas termine, ont annonc Roger Karoutchi, ministre des relations avec le Parlement, et le prsident de l'Assemble nationale, Bernard Accoyer.
> 
> Je pense que l'on aura termin le texte mercredi soir ou jeudi aprs-midi, a indiqu  la presse Karoutchi  l'issue de la confrence des prsidents qui fixe l'ordre du jour de l'Assemble. Lionel Tardy, dput UMP, lavait assur  20minutes.fr la veille: Cest utopique de penser que le vote pourrait avoir lieu mardi 5 ou mercredi 6 mai. Il y a un norme malaise sur cette loi, dans lopposition comme chez certains dputs de la majorit. Selon lui, prendre le temps de la discussion pour une seconde lecture, ce nest pas un mal.
> Cette loi avait t rejete lors du vote le 9 avril dernier. Un mauvais souvenir que le gouvernement veut effacer au plus vite pour faire appliquer le systme de riposte gradue dici lt.
> 
> Aprs l'Assemble, le texte repartira ensuite au Snat pour une nouvelle lecture. En cas de nouveau dsaccord entre les deux chambres, l'Assemble aura le dernier mot.



Mercredi 29 avril



> *Vos emails sur coute*
> Dans le nouveau texte de la loi on apprends que La surveillance des e-mails s'infiltre subrepticement dans le projet Hadopi
>  Art. L. 331-30.  Aprs consultation des concepteurs de moyens de scurisation destins  prvenir lutilisation illicite de laccs  un service de communication au public en ligne ou de communications lectroniques, des personnes dont lactivit est doffrir laccs  un tel service ainsi que des socits rgies par le titre II du prsent livre et des organismes de dfense professionnelle rgulirement constitus, la Haute Autorit rend publiques les spcifications fonctionnelles pertinentes que ces moyens doivent prsenter pour tre considrs,  ses yeux, comme exonrant valablement de sa responsabilit le titulaire de laccs au titre de larticle L. 336-3.  (alina 110 article 2)
> 
>  La suspension sapplique uniquement  laccs  des services de communication au public en ligne et de communications lectroniques. Lorsque le service daccs est achet selon des offres commerciales composites incluant dautres types de services, tels que services de tlphonie ou de tlvision, les dcisions de suspension ne sappliquent pas  ces services  (alina 104)
> 
>  Art. L. 336-3.  La personne titulaire de laccs  des services de communication au public en ligne ou de communications lectroniques a lobligation de veiller  ce que cet accs ne fasse pas lobjet dune utilisation  des fins de reproduction, de reprsentation, de mise  disposition ou de communication au public doeuvres ou dobjets protgs par un droit dauteur ou par un droit voisin sans lautorisation des titulaires des droits prvus aux livres Ier et II lorsquelle est requise  (alina 2 article 6)



Mardi 28 avril



> *Le texte sur le piratage sur internet vot en commission*
> PARIS (Reuters) - La commission des Lois de l'Assemble nationale a adopt le projet de loi de lutte contre le piratage sur internet que les dputs avaient rejet le 9 avril.
> 
> Faute d'un nombre suffisant d'lus de la majorit dans l'hmicycle, le texte mis au point par une commission mixte paritaire (CMP) Assemble-Snat et adopt deux heures plus tt par le Snat avait t repouss par 21 voix contre 15.
> 
> Ce rejet surprise, salu par la gauche, avait provoqu des remous au sein de la majorit.
> 
> Le prsident Nicolas Sarkozy, qui est trs attach  ce texte, avait vivement critiqu Jean-Franois Cop, prsident du groupe UMP  l'Assemble, et Roger Karoutchi, secrtaire d'Etat charg des realtions avec le Parlement.
> 
> ...




Vendredi 24 avril



> *L'ETNO, dont France Tlcom est membre, rejette la loi Hadopi*
> L'ETNO (European Telecommunications Network Operators), association regroupant les plus grands oprateurs europens  France Tlcom (Orange), Belgacom, Deutsche Telekom, Swisscom, Telefonica, Telecom Italia et British Telecom  a rcemment fait connatre son opinion concernant le fameux amendement 46/138 du Paquet Telecom de Trautmann/Bono.
> 
> JusticeL'association  se flicite du ferme soutien du Parlement Europen sur le principe que les fournisseurs de communications lectroniques ne devraient pas tre invits  prendre des mesures contre le consommateur en dehors d'une ordonnance du Tribunal .
> 
> En somme, l'ETNO montre ici nettement sa dsapprobation  la loi Hadopi, et plus prcisment  la riposte gradue, cette dernire passant par une simple autorit indpendante, et non un juge, pour couper l'accs  Internet des personnes souponnes d'avoir tlcharg illgalement.
> 
> Les principaux FAI europens envoient donc ici un message fort aux gouvernements de tous les pays du Vieux Continent, alors que l'ide d'une riposte gradue a germ dans l'esprit de nombreux pays (France, Royaume-Uni, Italie, l'Irlande, etc.



*NOUVEAU* Mercredi 22 avril



> Jrmie Zimmermann, de la Quadrature du Net, nous explique *en quoi le projet de loi "Cration et Internet", examin  l'Assemble  partir de mardi, est dj obsolte.*
> 
> Pourquoi tes-vous opposs au projet de loi "Cration et Internet"?
> 
> Le principe de la loi Hadopi se base sur une transmission de "preuves" immatrielles releves  partir des adresses IP des internautes par des acteurs privs sur lesquels il n'y a aucun contrle. Ce n'est pas une technique fiable. Ces relevs d'adresses IP peuvent tre altrs et ainsi changer "l'identit" de l'ordinateur. Vous pouvez tre accus de tlchargement illgal  la place d'un autre. De plus, le rseau est surveill par des entreprises prives sur lesquelles il n'existe aucun moyen de contrle. Pour prouver ces dfaillances, des internautes (comme The Pirate Bay) prvoient d'injecter de fausses adresses IP franaises dans le systme de constation d'infractions.
> 
> Vous jugez l'Hadopi (Haute Autorit pour la diffusion des oeuvres et la protection des droits sur Internet) inefficace. En quoi?
> 
> L'Hadopi est une usine  gaz. En cas de constatation d'infraction, elle envoie un mail, puis une lettre recommande et enfin met une dcision d'interruption de connexion  Internet. Dans ce processus, l'internaute peut seulement formuler une "observation". La procdure ne peut pas tre arrte en cours. Des innocents seront invitablement condamns. De plus, il existe des dizaines de techniques pour contourner la loi: utiliser des protocoles chiffrs, ouvrir un serveur  l'tranger pour changer d'adresse IP, et des services commerciaux existent dj pour coutourner l'Hadopi. "Cration et Internet" est une mauvaise rponse  un faux problme.
> ...


*Nouveau* Jeudi 15 avril 2009



> *Hadopi : le projet de loi repassera le 29 avril devant les dputs*
> Jean-Franois Cop, prsident du groupe UMP  l'Assemble nationale, a indiqu que le projet de loi Cration et Internet (dit Hadopi) sera examin de nouveau par les dputs le 29  avril. 
> 
> A la surprise gnrale, le texte avait t rejet le 9 avril par 21 voix contre 15, en raison d'un manque de dputs de la majorit dans l'hmicycle.
> 
> Les dputs rependront le dbat sur la version antrieure  celle adopte par la CMP le 7 avril. Une version du texte qui prvoit, notamment, que l'internaute sera dispens de payer son abonnement internet pendant la priode de sanction (de deux mois  un an) afflige par la Hadopi.
> 
> Reprise du texte avant CMP
> 
> ...


Jeudi 9 avril



> * Tlchargement: le projet de loi rejet*
> Le Parlement a rejet aujourd'hui, aprs un vote ngatif de l'Assemble nationale, le texte "protection de la cration sur internet" qui prvoyait de sanctionner le tlchargement illgal.
> A main leve, une majorit de dputs ont rejet le projet de loi "protection des droits sur internet", issu de la commission mixte paritaire (CMP) de mardi dernier, alors qu'il avait t vot plus tt dans la matine par le Snat.
> 
> En l'absence de nombreux dputs, une partie de la majorit UMP a vot pour, mais deux dputs de la majorit ont vot contre avec l'opposition, pour un rsultat final de 15 pour contre 21.
> Des dputs de la majorit protestaient notamment contre le durcissement du texte en commission mixte paritaire (CMP) sous la pression du Snat.
> 
> La CMP avait rtabli une disposition, que les adversaires qualifient de "double peine", prvoyant que les internautes sanctionns pour tlchargement illgal, aprs deux avertissements, continuent de payer leur abonnement, mme une fois leur connexion suspendue de deux mois  un an.



Mercredi 8 avril
*Texte de la loi Hadopi* 

Voici la la loi Hadopi dans sa version finale, celle adopte par les dputs et snateurs aprs la Commission Mixte Paritaire. C'est le texte dfinitif du projet qui sera prsent  ratification par les dputs et snateurs le 9 avril.

 ::fleche::  *HTML* 
 ::fleche::  *PDF*

Mercredi 8 avril



> *Hadopi: La commission mixte paritaire modifie  la marge le texte de loi*
> 
> INTERNET - Elle garde le principe de riposte gradue et celui de la suspension  Internet...
> Alors? Qua chang la commission mixte paritaire (CMP) au projet de loi Cration et Internet, dit Hadopi, du nom de linstance charge de sanctionner le tlchargement illgal de musiques et films? Pas grand chose  ce qu'avait vot l'Assemble nationale la semaine dernire, si ce nest deux points. Explications.
> 
> 1. Payer son abonnement mme sil est suspendu
> 
> La disposition centrale du texte prvoit une suspension de deux mois  un an de l'accs Internet pour sanctionner les pirates prsums. Contre l'avis du gouvernement, l'Assemble avait dcid que l'internaute ainsi sanctionn n'aurait pas  continuer de payer le cot de l'abonnement, ce qui tait prvu dans le texte initial adopt au Snat.
> 
> ...



*Nouveau* Lundi 6 avril



> *En Sude, la loi anti-piratage fait chuter le trafic Internet*
> En Sude, la loi anti-piratage fait chuter le trafic Internet - La nouvelle loi anti-piratage en Sude aurait provoqu une chute du trafic de plus de 30% depuis sa mise en oeuvre mercredi 1er avril, selon les statistiques publies quotidiennement par la socit Netnod Internet Exchange.
> Interrog par la BBC, Christian Engstrom, vice-prsident du "Swedish Pirate Party", a dclar que cette chute du trafic tait directement lie  l'introduction de la nouvelle loi. Il estime que les internautes craignent les nouvelles rglementations, mais qu'il leur faudra quelques semaines pour comprendre comment changer leurs options de scurit et se remettre  partager des fichiers de manire anonyme.
> Selon des statistiques gouvernementales, 8% de la population sudoise utilise des rseaux peer-to-peer permettant d'changer des fichiers. The Pirate Bay, l'un des plus clbres sites d'change BitTorrent, est bas en Sude.
> La nouvelle loi anti-piratage autorise les ayants-droits (artistes, auteurs)  obliger les fournisseurs d'accs sudois  partager les dtails du trafic des utilisateurs. A l'image de la France, qui vient d'adopter la loi "Cration et Internet", les mesures mise en place en Sude incluent un systme de riposte gradue en cas de tlchargement illgal.


Vendredi 3 avril



> *Hadopi : ce qui va changer pour les internautes*
> Hadopi : ce qui va changer pour les internautes - Les dputs ont adopt jeudi 2 avril au soir le texte sur la protection de la cration sur Internet, galement surnomm "loi Hadopi". Cette loi, qui doit tre adopte dfinitivement dans les prochains jours pour une application avant la fin de l'anne, prvoit notamment la coupure de l'accs Internet en cas de tlchargement illgal de contenu sur le Web, aprs deux mises en garde. Rcapitulation des nouvelles mesures introduites.
> 
> *Une Haute autorit pour sanctionner le piratage*
> La nouvelle loi prvoit la cration d'une Haute autorit pour la diffusion des oeuvres et la protection des droits sur Internet (Hadopi). En cas de piratage de contenu sur Internet, cet organisme pourra prononcer la coupure de l'accs Internet pour une dure comprise entre deux mois et un an.
> 
> *Riposte gradue*
> L'internaute qui tlcharge illgalement de la musique ou des films recevra tout d'abord une mise en garde par courrier lectronique, l'avertissant des sanctions encourues en cas de rcidive. S'il rcidive dans un dlai de six mois, l'internaute recevra une nouvelle recommandation ventuellement assortie d'une mise en garde par courrier recommand. En cas de mconnaissance de la recommandation dans un dlai d'un an, l'accs  Internet peut tre suspendu pour une dure variant d'un mois  un an, assortie de l'impossibilit de souscrire un autre contrat pendant cette priode.
> 
> ...


Lire aussi
 ::fleche::  [Hadopi] Appel au black-out du net franais
 ::fleche::  [Hadopi] l'Europe a n'a pas que du mauvais

----------


## getz85

Je ne comprends pas un truc : si on se fait retirer notre connexion internet disons 6 mois, on a quand mme accs  la tlphonie et  la tlvision sans payer l'abonnement durant ces 6 mois?  ::aie:: 

Il suffira juste de se connecter sur le wifi du voisin  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Astartee

> La sanction prononce par l'Hadopi pourra faire l'objet d'un recours devant le juge judiciaire dans un dlai de 30 jours aprs notification de la sanction, alors que le texte prvoyait initialement un dlai de 7 jours. Le recours ne devrait pas tre suspensif, c'est--dire que l'internaute pourra conserver sa connexion Internet en cas de contestation.


Un recours non suspensif signifie que la sanction contre laquelle on fait recours n'est pas suspendue, et donc dans notre cas que la connexion Internet reste bel et bien coupe...




> Je ne comprends pas un truc : si on se fait retirer notre connexion internet disons 6 mois, on a quand mme accs  la tlphonie et  la tlvision sans payer l'abonnement durant ces 6 mois?


J'imagine que a va obliger les fournisseurs tout-en-un  dfinir la "proportion" du cot internet dans leurs tarifs d'abonnement  ::?:

----------


## Marco46

Toute cette loi n'est qu'une vaste blague. J'ai encore du mal  croire que la majorit soit ignare  ce point l. t1 mais ils ont bien des conseillers non ?

Ayant regard en profondeur les dbats, en l'tat actuel du texte, c'est l'adresse IP de l'abonn donne par des acteurs privs  l'Hadopi qui dmarre la procdure. Si cette IP continue  tre donne par les acteurs privs, tout se fini par une suspension d'abonnement SAUF si on a install un logiciel "de scurisation". Le logiciel de scurisation immunise contre les sanctions de l'Hadopi, c'tait parfaitement clair dans les rponses du gouvernement.

Ce logiciel est cens filtrer les protocoles utiliss par le poste sur lequel il est install (bonjour l'usine  gaz, j'imagine que a va tre l'quivalent d'un anti-virus en pleine analyse ...). Il communique galement avec le FAI pour indiquer qu'il est bien en ligne.

Comme de l'extrieur il est impossible de savoir quel poste du sous rseau parle au FAI (routage IP), il suffira d'avoir une machine virtuelle, ou une poubelle datant de 10 ans tournant uniquement avec leur logiciel espion pour tre immunis.

*En d'autres termes, ces imbciles ont vot une forme de licence globale puisque contre le paiement du logiciel espion on pourra tlcharger comme des Goreys...*

Sauf que se sont les diteurs du logiciel de "scurit" qui en tireront un bnfice financier... Et pas les auteurs/crateurs ...




> Je ne comprends pas un truc : si on se fait retirer notre connexion internet disons 6 mois, on a quand mme accs  la tlphonie et  la tlvision sans payer l'abonnement durant ces 6 mois?


Ca aussi c'est sympa. Les FAIs vont tre oblig d'afficher dans leur prix les proportions pour chaque service.
Par exemple 10 euros pour le net, 10 euros pour le tel et 10 pour la TV.

La question qui me turlipine c'est : Va-t-on pouvoir attaquer le FAI parce qu'il nous facture 30 euros alors que l'on a pas la tl et le tel ??? (Je n'utilise que le net, car zone non dgroupe)  *Si je suis leur logique je ne devrais payer que 10 euros non ?*

[EDIT] Pour rpondre  ta question, OUI. Tu payeras 20 euros si on suit mon exemple de rpartition au lieu de 30. Sauf que les FAI disent que c'est pas possible avant 18 mois.

----------


## loufab

Avec HADOPIPI il y a une avance notable dans la rforme de notre justice :

On vous accuse, on vous condamne mais vous n'avez mme pas accs  votre dossier (ce qui est droit fondamental de notre justice). Remarquez que cela devient une pratique courante d'instruire  charge...

Il ne manque plus que de Vieuzac, Billaud-Varrene et la guillotine pour que le tableau soit complet.

*La meilleure manire de signifier notre mcontentement c'est de nommer chaque fichier  tlcharger par le nom d'une oeuvre protge. Un vaste bordel en perspective.*

----------


## granquet

moi je pense que RIEN ne vas changer  ::aie::

----------


## _ash_

> En cas de suspension d'accs pour cause de tlchargement illgal, l'internaute n'aura pas  payer sa facture  son fournisseur d'accs  Internet (FAI) pendant la priode de sanction.


Pourtant, d'aprs l'article wikipedia correspondant  cette loi :



> La suspension de l'abonnement Internet n'en suspendrait pas le paiement auprs du fournisseur d'accs


Au final, que faut-il croire ?

Indpendamment, comment l'tat peut-il esprer une bonne coopration des FAI si chaque dconnexion reprsente pour ces derniers un manque  gagner ?...

----------


## Mdinoc

Wikipdia dit ce qui tait prvu. Ta premire citation donne un changement de dernire minute (obtenu alors que l'UMP freinait des quatre fers, si j'ai bien compris).

Sur la liste des changements de dernire minute, on peut aussi donner l'allongement de la dure minimale de suspension de 1  2 mois.

----------


## Astartee

> Au final, que faut-il croire ?


Ah, Wikipedia, LA rfrence absolue  ::mouarf:: 
Comme tu peux le vrifier dans l'historique de la page Wikipedia, la phrase que tu cites a t ajoute le 19 juin 2008. La suite de la phrase date du 13 mars dernier. La dcision de ne pas faire payer les abonns internet en cas de coupure a elle t vote jeudi, contre l'avis du gouvernement  en croire les mdias, ce qui laisse penser qu'il s'agirait d'un revirement de dernire minute.

Wikipedia, c'est bien, mais il ne faut jamais oublier que les articles sont rdigs par les internautes, qui peuvent se tromper, qui peuvent faire passer leurs opinions personnelles pour "la vrit", qui peuvent ne pas tre tout  fait  la page parce que personne n'a encore pris le temps de bien relire et corriger tout l'article au vu des dernires dcisions prises par le Parlement...

----------


## Marco46

Tu peux me croire moi, j'ai vu l'amendement en question vot par l'AN.

Et il n'est bien question QUE de la partie internet de l'abonnement, pas de la tlphonie IP ni de la TV. 

Les FAIs devront donner la ventilation dans le prix de leur abonnement. 

Oui c'est idiot.

Et si dans une offre pour internet je paye 29,99 et que je ne suis abonn qu' Internet et que la mme offre permet d'avoir la tl et le tlphone, je vois pas pourquoi je payerais la totalit de l'abonnement.

Les FAIs doivent s'arracher les cheveux :p

----------


## shkyo

Bof... cela va certainement faire comme beaucoup de loi en France : rien !!

On est les rois des lois non appliques, en plus techniquement, vu les investissements ncessaires pour les FAI, vous pensez bien qu'ils vont traner les pieds le plus longtemps possible ! Ou alors, comme Free, ne pas le faire (d'aprs ce qu'ils disent).

Regardez la redevance TV, Canal Sat n'a jamais donn ses fichiers d'abonns et il ne s'est rien pass de spcial...

De toute faon, comme dit Marco46, tu mets une machine bien "propre" avant le vrai PC, et zou...  :8-): 
Sans compter les systme de surf anonyme en vente tout  fait libre...  :8-): 

C'est un peu comme la taxe "piratage" (encore une...) sur les supports vierges, qui achte encore ces cd/dvd en France avec l'Internet ??

Bref, comme tout ce qu'ils nous pondent depuis 2 ans, la montagne accouchera encore d'une souris...  ::mouarf::

----------


## Jean-Michel Ormes

> Mme Albanel nous a parl d'Open Office (NDLR : qui contiendrait un Firewall selon la ministre)


Eh bien, on es pas sorti de l'auberge  ::aie::

----------


## DranDane

> *La meilleure manire de signifier notre mcontentement c'est de nommer chaque fichier  tlcharger par le nom d'une oeuvre protge. Un vaste bordel en perspective.*


Je crois que c'est pas suffisant mais c'est effectivement la parade que l'on va voir venir selon moi. Les pirates vont commencer  saturer internet de faux vrais ou vrais faux fichiers pirats.

----------


## longbeach

Tout a c'est scandaleux.

Je pense que certaines personnes quitteront la France si on en arrive  ce genre de contrle.

----------


## 10_GOTO_10

> Qu'est ce qui va changer ?


Rien.

Quelqu'un va bien inventer un nouveau protocole d'change crypt, je verrais bien un systme comme https avec change de la cl dans un premier temps et transfert crypt ensuite, par exemple. Et les FAI qui auront dj du mal  filtrer les paquets un par un ne vont jamais pouvoir mmoriser et la cl et le fichier qui va avec. Et a sera reparti comme en quatorze, avec une loi inutile de plus. Alors pourquoi autant d'agitation ? Je suis contre le principe de fliquer les gens, je suis d'accord avec vous. Mais en ces temps perturbs, il y a d'autres combats plus importants  mener, ne foncez pas sur le premier chiffon rouge qu'on agite devant vous.

----------


## Invit

> Tout a c'est scandaleux.
> Je pense que certaines personnes quitteront la France si on en arrive  ce genre de contrle.


C'est vrai, on entend souvent a en France.
Mais le nombres de demandes d'immigration dans les autres pays ne changent jamais de manire significative...  ::aie:: 
Que de la gueule ?

----------


## yan

Ce qui est encore plus honteux c'est ...




> *Vote de la loi Hadopi : les drles d'images de TF1*
> Dans son sujet consacr  l'adoption du projet de loi Hadopi, le JT de 20h de la chane avait montr un hmicycle plein, alors qu'en ralit 16 dputs taient prsents. La rdaction parle d'une "maladresse" "regrettable".
> Un sujet consacr  l'adoption du projet de loi Hadopi par l'Assemble nationale, et diffus lors d'un JT de TF1, a montr un l'hmicycle complet alors que seuls 16 dputs taient prsents, rapporte lundi 6 avril le site PCinpact.
> Dans son sujet , et diffus lors du journal tlvis de 20h du vendredi 3 avril, la chane a illustr le vote des dputs par des images d'un hmicycle plein avec des lus applaudissant. Or, lors du vote du texte, dans le nuit du jeudi 2 au vendredi 3 avril, seuls 16 dputs taient prsents.
> 
> Un dfaut d'attention
> 
> Interpell sur ces images par des tlspectateurs, le blog de TF1, la rdaction vous rpond a ragi. Le journaliste Jean-Marc Pilas reconnat "que ces images darchives sont contradictoires avec la ralit, puisque cette nuit l, seuls 16 dputs ont particip au vote. Au-del du manque dassiduit des dputs qui est un autre dbat, il sagit dune maladresse, certes regrettable, mais en aucune faon dune intention maligne de contrefaire la ralit." Le journaliste conclut : "Cette maladresse est imputable  un dfaut dattention humain et nous veillerons  lavenir  ne pas reproduire ce genre derreur, conscients que nous sommes de la force des images."
> Source

----------


## shkyo

> Ce qui est encore plus honteux c'est ...


C'est clair !!!  :8O:  Mais bon, ce n'est pas la premire fois avec TF1... 
Elle a bon dos l'erreur humaine...

De toute faon, personnellement, cela fait longtemps que je ne crois plus ce que cette chane diffuse ! Les meilleures sources d'infos sont la radio, la presse crite et Internet (avec prcaution tout de mme), la TV cherche trop le sensationnel...

----------


## Laurent Dardenne

Un article intressant sur le sujet, citant notamment ce post du blog d'un avocat.
Bonne lecture



> ...
> Dtail amusant (si on a comme moi un sens de l'humour pervers) : cette recommandation par voie lectronique ne divulgue pas les contenus des lments tlchargs ou mis  disposition. Ce qui donne  peu prs a :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				 (voix d'outre-tombe) : JE SUIS LA HADPI ET JE SAIS CE QUE TU AS FAIT ! Enfin, toi ou quelqu'un d'autre, a je sais pas. Mais ce que quelqu'un a fait, je le sais. 
>  Et c'est quoi ?
> ...

----------


## Marc Lussac

Il y  aussi une chose qui me choque beaucoup c'est a :




> Par ailleurs, les dputs ont ramen  quatre mois le dlai entre la sortie d'un film en salle et sa sortie en DVD, contre six  18 mois actuellement.


Pourquoi 4 mois ? pourquoi pas rien plutt ?

Quand on est handicap ou parent d'enfants en bas age a n'est pas du tout pratique d'aller dans une salle de cinma. Moi personnellement dans certains cas j'hsiterais pas  acheter directement un DVD  sa sortie (par exemple le prochain harry potter), mme sans l'avoir vu. Si je fais cela je finance bien les auteurs et l'industrie du cinma, mais je ne finance pas les salles de cinma en effet. Il y  de plus en plus de gens bien quips en home cinma, les salles de cinma c'est bien mais pourquoi en faire un passage oblig ?

Mais de quel droit des politiques veulent ils m'imposer ma faon de consommer un film ? Et pourquoi ? pour sauver le lobby des salles de cinmas ? Je trouve que premirement c'est une atteinte aux liberts et aux droits de l'homme, et deuximement c'est totalement idiot, puisque c'est une des cause principal du tlchargement.

En plus nous obliger  aller dans une salle de cinma est un acte gravement anti cologique, parce que on peu avoir  prendre une voiture pour ce faire, et donc consommer du carburant, et pire encore c'est un acte dangereux pour le trajet de voiture qui peu tre fait la nuit parfois et sous le coup de la fatigue. Visionner un film chez soi cela veux dire moins de pollution, moins de ptrole import, et moins d'accidents.

Bref l'ide de nous imposer ce mode de visonnage des films est un concept inadmissible  la base et surtout totalement dplac et nuisible.

Il y aura toujours des salles de cinma pour une certaine catgorie de personnes (les ados, etc), qu'est ce que cela peu faire si on autorise la vente des DVD immdiatement et si les multiplexes doivent fermer 20% de leur salles ? L'important c'est de sauver l'industrie du cinma pour qu'on continue  avoir des films de qualits non ?

Bref les politiques nous pondent une loi crtine, alors qu'ils ne sont pas arrivs  aller au bout de leur rflexion en supprimant cette loi dbile de temporiser la sorti du DVD, ce qui est une des causes du problme...

Pour sauver l'industrie du cinma il faut autoriser les ventes de DVD immdiates, et aussi la mise  disposition immdiate des nouveaux films en vidos  la demande. Il y  une trs grand majorit de gens qui prfrerons payer pour avoir un DVD de qualit ou une vido de qualit, pour voir le film dans de bonnes conditions, rien que cette mesure aurait fait baisser considrablement le tlchargement illgal.

C'est a la politique, au dpart une loi dbile pour protger un lobby, puis une rustine encore plus dbile pour essayer de rparer les dommages de la premire loi  ::vomi::

----------


## alexrtz

> Pourquoi 4 mois ? pourquoi pas rien plutt ?


Parce qu'un film regard au cinma, si x personnes veulent le voir y fois, a rapporte x*y, alors que dans le cas d'un DVD a rapporte beaucoup moins  ::P:

----------


## Jean-Michel Ormes

> Parce qu'un film regard au cinma, si x personnes veulent le voir y fois, a rapporte x*y, alors que dans le cas d'un DVD a rapporte beaucoup moins


Par ces temps de crise, c'est surtout x*1 actuellement

----------


## The_Pretender

J'ai cris un article sur HADOPI beaucoup plus centr sur les entreprises.

HADOPI et les entreprises

La plupart des sujets tournent autour des particuliers qui tlchargent. Mais personne n'abordent le thme des entreprises ne payant aucunes licences logiciels mais effectuant des bnfices sur le dos des diteurs...

----------


## SirDarken

Je comprend ton article, mais vis  vis de l'Hadopi ca concerne plus les films/musiques, que les logiciels (alors certe  titre personnel c'est kifkif).

Mais l encore on voie que c'est pondu  la vas vite, sans vraiment chercher une solution.

----------


## The_Pretender

> Je comprend ton article, mais vis  vis de l'Hadopi ca concerne plus les films/musiques, que les logiciels (alors certe  titre personnel c'est kifkif).
> 
> Mais l encore on voie que c'est pondu  la vas vite, sans vraiment chercher une solution.


Est ce que nous voulons rellement trouver une solution ?

Chaque solution propose doit faire face  un flot de critique, finalement sans contre partie ou alternative propose par les dtracteurs...

HADOPI concerne tout ce qui est tlchargement illgal. Bien que beaucoup de monde se focalise sur les films / musiques, les licences logiciels sont un problme tout aussi importants.

----------


## Marco46

@ThePretender

Je suis trs tonn par ton article. J'ai pas beaucoup d'exprience de l'entreprise mais je travaille chez un diteur logiciel depuis 3 ans, c'est une PME d'environ 80 personnes et je peux te dire que les licences logicielles sont contrles rgulirement.

Je veux dire par l que rgulirement, l'admin rseau nous fait excuter une appli qui liste tout les programmes, et il passe voir les utilisateurs de son parc un par un pour discuter les licences de chaque appli.

Quand aux logiciels installs chez les clients, il y a eu plusieurs directives lances par la direction suite  des contrles effectus par les services de l'tat au niveau des licences pour ne plus installer des appli shareware par exemple et surtout pas de cracks. Typiquement WinRAR crack.

En d'autres termes, les lois existent dj pour les licences logicielles, simplement l'tat n'a pas assez de moyens pour effectuer les contrles, mais je te garanti qu'il en fait et que les consquences peuvent tre trs lourdes.

----------


## The_Pretender

> @ThePretender
> 
> Je suis trs tonn par ton article. J'ai pas beaucoup d'exprience de l'entreprise mais je travaille chez un diteur logiciel depuis 3 ans, c'est une PME d'environ 80 personnes et je peux te dire que les licences logicielles sont contrles rgulirement.


Je suis surement tomb dans les mauvaises entreprises (PME, startup)...

Tout en sachant, je me rend compte que j'ai oubli de le prciser dans l'article, les entreprises de renomme nationales / mondiales payent toutes les licences logiciels. Et comme tu le spcifies, elles font la "chasse" aux utilisateurs installant des logiciels "pirates".



> En d'autres termes, les lois existent dj pour les licences logicielles, simplement l'tat n'a pas assez de moyens pour effectuer les contrles, mais je te garanti qu'il en fait et que les consquences peuvent tre trs lourdes.


Comme je le spcifie dans mon article avec le tmoignage d'un dirigeant d'une grande PME, ils ne sont inquits en rien par l'tat qui effectue trs trs peu de contrles.

Sinon l'article propose des solutions de prventions pour les utilisateurs, par exemple informer les utilisateurs de l'existence des logiciels libres quivalent aux logiciels propritaires.

----------


## Jean-Michel Ormes

Du nouveau : 




> Hadopi: La commission mixte paritaire modifie  la marge le texte de loi
> 
> INTERNET - Elle garde le principe de riposte gradue et celui de la suspension  Internet...
> Alors? Qua chang la commission mixte paritaire (CMP) au projet de loi Cration et Internet, dit Hadopi, du nom de linstance charge de sanctionner le tlchargement illgal de musiques et films? Pas grand chose  ce qu'avait vot l'Assemble nationale la semaine dernire, si ce nest deux points. Explications.
> 
> 1. Payer son abonnement mme sil est suspendu
> 
> La disposition centrale du texte prvoit une suspension de deux mois  un an de l'accs Internet pour sanctionner les pirates prsums. Contre l'avis du gouvernement, l'Assemble avait dcid que l'internaute ainsi sanctionn n'aurait pas  continuer de payer le cot de l'abonnement, ce qui tait prvu dans le texte initial adopt au Snat.
> 
> ...


Source : http://www.20minutes.fr/article/3187...xte-de-loi.php

----------


## Monstros Velu

Y a pas moyen de faire du peer to peer  travers des VPN ? ^^

----------


## souviron34

> Je comprend ton article, mais vis  vis de l'Hadopi ca concerne plus les films/musiques, que les logiciels (alors certe  titre personnel c'est kifkif).


a c'est faux :


Texte de la loi Hadopi




> Une mission dencouragement au dveloppement de loffre lgale et dobservation de lutilisation licite et illicite *des uvres et des objets auxquels est attach un droit dauteur ou un droit voisin* sur les rseaux de communications lectroniques utiliss pour la fourniture de services de communication au public en ligne ;


Et j'ai cit dans l'autre discussion, mais je vais le re-prciser ici, le droit d'auteur :

http://www.culture.gouv.fr/culture/i...protection.htm




> Le droit dauteur confre  son titulaire une proprit privative lui permettant de dterminer les conditions dexploitation de son uvre.
> 
> Ces droits comportent deux types de prrogatives, des droits patrimoniaux qui permettent  lauteur dautoriser les diffrents modes dutilisation de son uvre et de percevoir en contrepartie une rmunration et des droits moraux dont la finalit est de protger la personnalit de lauteur exprime au travers son uvre.
> 
> Cette proprit est de nature incorporelle, elle ne porte pas sur lobjet matriel dans lequel sincorpore la cration mais sur la cration mme de luvre; il en rsulte que les droits dauteur sont indpendants des droits de proprit corporelle portant sur lobjet matriel, ainsi la vente du support matriel de luvre (par exemple un tableau) nemporte pas la cession des droits dauteur, qui doit tre spcifique.


et les droits voisins :

http://www.culture.gouv.fr/culture/i...itsvoisins.htm




> LA PROTECTION PAR LES DROITS VOISINS
> 
> Indpendamment de la protection confre aux auteurs par le droit dauteur, le code de la proprit intellectuelle (CPI) confre une protection lgale appele droits voisins  certains auxiliaires de la cration. Il sagit des artistes interprtes, des producteurs de phonogrammes et de vidogrammes et des entreprises de communication audiovisuelle. 
> 
> LES PRINCIPALES CARACTERISTIQUES DE LA PROTECTION 
> 
> Les droits voisins sont attribus exclusivement aux artistes-interprtes, aux producteurs de phonogrammes et de vidogrammes et aux entreprises de communication audiovisuelle. La liste des bnficiaires de la protection lgale est limitative. 
> Les bnficiaires des droits voisins jouissent dun droit exclusif qui leur confre la possibilit dautoriser ou dinterdire lutilisation et lexploitation de leur prestation et den percevoir une rmunration. 
> 
> La protection confre par les droits voisins est diffrente de celle confre par les droits dauteurs et sexerce indpendamment et sans prjudice des droits reconnus aux auteurs (CPI, art, L.211-1).


Il n'y a rien l de spcifique  la musique ou aux films, sauf en ce qui concerne les droits voisins..

Mais pas la proprit intellectuelle

Si wiki peut tre une rfrence :

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Propri%...intellectuelle

Et sinon

World International Property Organization


*Donc le texte de la loi s'adresse autant  la musique, les films, les crivains, les journalistes, les boites, les logos, les logiciels, etc etc..*

*Tout* ce qui dpend du droit d'auteur..

----------


## Mdinoc

Mais lors des dbats, l'accent a t mis sur les films et la musique.

----------


## Molos

Je sais pas pourquoi, mais je sens que pleins de personnes vont faire de faux films en P2P pour montrer les limites, car je penses pas que les boites privs vont s'amuser  vrifier le fichier  chaque fois quand mme  ::aie:: 

Et sinon je me demandais, si quelqu'un utilise le rseau d'une universit, entreprise ou tout autres, est-ce qu'il coupe aussi ? Car a peut tre vraiment problmatique a  ::?:

----------


## Mdinoc

Non, les gens de la commission Hadopi sont chargs de vrifier qu'ils ne coupent pas une telle institution... En 30 secondes chrono.

----------


## cchatelain

Dfavorable  cause :
- du manque de fiabilit de reprage par IP (injections IP et piratage du wifi)
- logiciel de flicage payant non interroprable
- suspension d'abonnement pais facturation qui continue

Bref, je suis pour le principe de lutter contre les tlchargements illgaux mais contre la faon dont on prvoit de l'appliquer car c'est la porte ouverte aux fausses preuves en tous genre... Et quand on entend le ministre de la culture parler de pare-feu on mesure lemanque de comptences de nos politiques. Ils parlent de trucs qu'ils ne connaissent clairement pas et c'est l qu'est le plus grand danger.

----------


## Jean-Michel Ormes

Je comprends pas certaines choses, pouvez-vous m'claircir?

Le logiciel de flicage, c'est ce qui nous identifiera? et le paiement de l'abonnement? on paie juste les frais tl+tv ou la facture complte?

----------


## cchatelain

> Je comprends pas certaines choses, pouvez-vous m'claircir?
> 
> Le logiciel de flicage, c'est ce qui nous identifiera? et le paiement de l'abonnement? on paie juste les frais tl+tv ou la facture complte?


Le logiciel de flicage fera une log de ton activit internet, sur un serveur hadopi.
Le paiement de l'abonnement internet sera factur compltement mme en cas de suspension de l'accs.

----------


## Marc Lussac

> Parce qu'un film regard au cinma, si x personnes veulent le voir y fois, a rapporte x*y, alors que dans le cas d'un DVD a rapporte beaucoup moins


D'une part un DVD c'est plus cher qu'une place de cinma, du moins  la sortie, d'autre part a seras intressant de savoir sur le cout d'une place ou d'un DVD combien est revers  la production, le cout d'exploitation de salles de cinma c'est peut tre beaucoup plus cher que de presser des DVD.

Dans le cas de la distributions de films rcents par VOD c'est sans doute encore moins cher car totalement automatis, donc peut tre une part plus importante revers  la production ?

Je pense donc que le revenu cinma gagn  rendre les films disponible rapidement en DVD ou VOD serais suprieure au chiffre perdu en salle.

Si quelqu'un sait ou on peu trouver ces chiffres a serais intrsant...

J'ai quand mme trouv a sur internet, c'est vague mais informatif :




> Lorsquon achte un film DVD, le cot de duplication ne reprsente quune infime partie du prix pay,

----------


## smyley

Obliger les citoyens  se mettre eux mme sur coute pour prouver leur propre innocence, j'avais jamais vu un truc pareil ... enfin si, mais en gnral a s'appelle une dictature.
Et qui plus est si au moins la loi tait dfendue par des personnes capables de faire croire aux rels utilisateurs concerns que c'est pour leur bien, mais il faut encore que la principale personne implique ne fasse pas la diffrence entre une suite bureautique et un firewall, a deviens vraiment une grosse blague, et en plus cette absurdit est approuve par le parlement.
Et c'est quoi l'tape suivante ? installer une camra monte sur une paire de lunette couple avec un micro que l'on devra porter en permanence pour prouver que l'on a rien fait d'illgal ? faire valider chacun de nos achats de papier toilette pour vrifier qu'il ne contient pas de matriaux illicites ?
Et avec tout a on est sous un rgime qui ose se dfendre de respecter les droits de l'homme et critiquer les voisins qui ne le font pas ...

----------


## radium

Dans le mme temps quand on voit le niveau des personnes qui ont vot Hadopi :
Diffrence entre p2p et bittorrent pour les dputs

----------


## smyley

> Dans le mme temps quand on voit le niveau des personnes qui ont vot Hadopi :
> Diffrence entre p2p et bittorrent pour les dputs


tsssssssssssss  ::aie:: 
Je persiste  croire que c'est vraiment une grosse farce anf.

----------


## Thorna

> tsssssssssssss 
> Je persiste  croire que c'est vraiment une grosse farce anf.


Malheureusement, ce n'en est pas une: il va falloir mettre en place tellement de matriel de surveillance et toute une organisation que, lorsqu'un moment d'claircie aura soudain frapp nos dputs et qu'ils se rendront compte que:
- 1 - leur but n'est pas de travailler pour des intrts privs;
- 2 - surtout que techniquement leur truc ne vaut rien et que tout le monde peut le contourner;
ils finiront par annuler cette idiotie... mais tout le matriel et tous les logiciels de pistage resteront en place et nous continuerons  tre fichs ici ou l dans quelques trous noirs de plus!

Edit: j'oubliais un truc. Une loi plus ou moins identique a t vote en Sude et, dans la premire semaine, le trafic internet global du pays a chutt de 30%. C'est norme, mais en mme temps a pose 2 problmes:
- tous les gens arrtent de tlcharger parce qu'ils ne savent pas si ce qu'ils tlchargent est autoris ou non! Imaginez les 75% d'internautes franais non spcialistes qui tlchargent de temps en temps un truc ici ou l, mme lgal: comment peuvent-ils savoir? Il y a des P2P lgaux et il y a des non-P2P illgaux...
- le trafic internet est fortement constitu de tlchargements! Et c'est mme d'ailleurs le seul argument des FAIs pour nous vendre du haut dbit: tlchargez de la musique et des vidos! Alors qu'un jeu n'a jamais besoin, de pluis de 100kbps (et je suis large) et que la consultation de mails ou de pages HTML encore moins... Comment pourraient-ils continuer  proposer un produit et, en mme temps, agir pour le suspendre  la premire utilisation?

Pour en revenir  la Sude, le monsieur Anti-Pirates lui-mme a dit qu'il donnait au pays environ 6 semaines pour s'adapter et se munir des outils adhoq pour que le trafic redevienne comme avant... Toute cette agitation et cette preuve d'incomptence, pour juste 6 _semaines_?

----------


## grunk

Perso c'est pas tant la volont de diminuer le piratage qui me dplait dans cette loi mais plutt la faon de faire.
Cessons tous le tlchargement , trs bien mais o sont les alternatives ?

Je suis par exemple trs attach au films et srie en VO (la qualit des doublages tant ce qu'ils sont ...) ou est l'alternative ?
Il existe un dbut de rponse avec les service de VOD , avec les sries le lendemain en VOST mais franchement  2 l'pisode quand on suis une dizaine de srie ... En revanche unn abonnement mensuel  un service de VOD correct (pas avec les film de tf1 d'il y'a 5ans)  prix raisonnable ca c'est l'avenir !
Serait temps de comprendre que beaucoup de personne prfre acheter  bouffer ou des fringue  leur enfant plutt qu'un cd ou un dvd de qualit douteuse  20 ou 30  ....

Pour finir ce qui m'inquite dans ce procd de flicage c'est la qualit des infos percues. Qui me dis qu'en utilisant le systme p2p de mise  jour de mon jeu favoris je ne vais pas tre considr comme un vialin pirate. Aprs tout je recois et partage des donnes qui porte le nom d'une oeuvre protg, alors que je le fait en toute lgalit !
Comment je fait pour que mon voisin pirate en herbe n'utilise pas mon wifi , on sais tous qu'une cl WPA et surtout wep c'est pas ce qu'il y'a de plus sre ...
Je doute que l'utilisateur moyen est les compttence en administration rseau pour limiter les attribution d'ip , restreindre les dbit sur certains port etc ...

Encore une fois cette loi nous montre qu'en France des dcision sur des sujet trs pointus son prise par des gens sans aucune qualification dans le domaine. C'est pas parce que on sort de l'ENA qu'on  la moindre ide de la machine mise en oeuvre derrire le simple fait de cliquer sur un lien ...

----------


## berceker united

Au passage, j'ai entendu que maintenant, les gens devront obligatoirement mettre un systme de scurit pour les connexions Wifi. Que la personne est responsable de son matriel et qu'il doit mettre des systmes anti piratage. En gros, c'est dans la cas qu'une personne malveillante utilise une connexion Wifi non protg et donc peut y faire ce qu'il veut  travers l'IP du hote wifi. 
Ainsi, l'tat se dsengage dans le cas ou il y a utilisation frauduleuse d'une connexion internet. En sachant que les pirates ont toujours un plusieurs train d'avance, a va pas tre facile.  ::(:

----------


## Molos

Bon, ba je crois qu'un retour du protocole HTTP est  prvoir avec les sites comme Rapidshare ou Megaupload, ils vont tre content eux, car si j'ai bien compris, pour rcuprer les logs d'un serveurs, il faudra toujours faire la demande  un juge, donc a leur coutera plus chre que de passer par l'Hadopi.

Et sinon, on fait comment si  cause d'une faille dans notre OS, une personne squatte ma connexion, il se passe quoi ? Ou mme si mon antivirus ne le dtecte pas. J'aurais le droit de me retourn contre les crateurs  ::mouarf::

----------


## om

videmment totalement contre.

Pour ces raisons.

----------


## Philippe PONS

Je fait partie des 3 personnes qui ont vot favorable pour cette loi!

car finalement:

1- elle rprime, avec mesure, le tlchargement illgal! et puisque c'est illgal, a doit tre rprim, non?

2- elle n'a pas d'impact sur ceux qui respectent la loi.

Philippe

----------


## om

> 2- *elle n'a pas d'impact sur ceux qui respectent la loi*.


 :8O:   ::aie:: 




> Pour ces raisons.

----------


## grunk

> Au passage, j'ai entendu que maintenant, les gens devront obligatoirement mettre un systme de scurit pour les connexions Wifi. Que la personne est responsable de son matriel et qu'il doit mettre des systmes anti piratage. En gros, c'est dans la cas qu'une personne malveillante utilise une connexion Wifi non protg et donc peut y faire ce qu'il veut  travers l'IP du hote wifi. 
> Ainsi, l'tat se dsengage dans le cas ou il y a utilisation frauduleuse d'une connexion internet. En sachant que les pirates ont toujours un plusieurs train d'avance, a va pas tre facile.


Ca signe la fin des hot spot gratuit  mon humble avis.
Mcdo est pas capable de savoir qui s'est connecter pour relever ses mail entre 2 nuggets ...



> 1- elle rprime, avec mesure, le tlchargement illgal! et puisque c'est illgal, a doit tre rprim, non?


On est bien d'accord , mais on accuse le tlchargement d'tre  la base de l'croulement du disque (entre autre) et c'est je pense tout  fait faux.
Bien des internautes qui tlcharge , le font par curiosit et ce qui est tlcharg n'aurait de toute manire surement pas t achet ...



> 2- elle n'a pas d'impact sur ceux qui respectent la loi.


Alors ca je demande  voir.
Qui te dis que tu ne vas pas recevoir d'avertissement pour avoir tlcharg un morceau sur jamendo , pour avoir tlcharger un court metrage gratuit sur emule ou bittorent ?
Ou encore plus fourbe que ton ip n'aura pas t usurp par quelqu'un passant par un proxy ? (puisque que c'est sur cette mme ip que ce base les accusations)

----------


## Philippe PONS

Ok, je lis en diagonale car j'ai pas trop de temps...

Mais est ce que c'est pas un peu du dlire que de penser que cette loi va mettre en prison plus de gens innocents que de gens coupables? Non, faut arrter ce fantasme. On n'est en France, on n'est pas dans une dictature.

J'imagine que l'application de toute loi pose des problmes concrets d'application. La ralit est toujours plus complexe que la loi. Il appartient aux juges de rsoudre ces difficults. pour l'hadopi comme pour les autres.

Donc je maintient: ceux qui se comporte en respectant la loi ne seront pas concerns, ni inquits.

D'autre part on voit des commentaires extrmement mprisants , qui n'hsite pas  insulter des ministres, sous prtexte d'ignorance de ce qu'est un firewall, ou autre.  Demande t'on a Mr Bussereau de savoir comment fonctionne l'automatisme qui commande les essui glace d'un tgv quand il vote une loi sur les transport?

Philippe

----------


## grunk

> J'imagine que l'application de toute loi pose des problmes concrets d'application. La ralit est toujours plus complexe que la loi. Il appartient aux juges de rsoudre ces difficults. pour l'hadopi comme pour les autres.


Le problme tant qu'ici on passe pas devant la justice , On coupe internet (certes aprs 2 avertissement) sans avoir le moyen de contester avant  ::): .

C'est pas tant le fait de sanctionner qui me drange , c'est la faon de le faire qui me parrait bancale.

----------


## om

> Il appartient aux juges de rsoudre ces difficults.


Effectivement, c'est pour cela que l'autorit judiciaire a t court-circuite et que les recours sont impossibles en pratique si tu n'installes pas a priori un logiciel espion. Au dpart le dlai de recours tait mme de 7 jours pour vraiment empcher au maximum les recours...

----------


## granquet

> Donc je maintient: ceux qui se comporte en respectant la loi ne seront pas concerns, ni inquits.


exactement pareil que les radars automatiques ...
ca ne concerne que les chauffards qui roulent trop vite ... jusqu'au jour ou tu te fait chopper a 132km/h au lieu de 130 ...

chauffard !

----------


## om

> exactement pareil que les radars automatiques ...
> ca ne concerne que les chauffards qui roulent trop vite ... jusqu'au jour ou tu te fait chopper a 132km/h au lieu de 130 ...
> 
> chauffard !


Sauf que l c'est bien pire que pour les radars : ils se basent uniquement sur la liste d'adresses IP fournie par les ayant-droits, qui sont  la fois juge et partie, sans aucune preuve. Si tu es "pris" (mme si tu n'as pas tlcharg illgalement, ce qui arrivera trs souvent avec le piratage des bornes wifi, les pc zombies, les IP alatoires rajouts dans les trackers, les ventuels bugs des outils de dtection privs...), il faut avoir install un mouchard pour se dfendre.

----------


## Marco46

> Ok, je lis en diagonale car j'ai pas trop de temps...


Tu devrais lire en ligne droite, tu comprendras mieux si ta connexion est coupe par erreur...




> Mais est ce que c'est pas un peu du dlire que de penser que cette loi va mettre en prison plus de gens innocents que de gens coupables? Non, faut arrter ce fantasme. On n'est en France, on n'est pas dans une dictature.


Les relevs par IP ont en moyenne un taux d'erreur de 30%. 
C'est comme a.
Donc a veut dire qu'environ 1/3 des gens sanctionns par cette loi seront innocents.
C'est pas du dlire, c'est une ralit technique. 
On te sanctionne *puis* tu dois prouver que tu es innocent sans pouvoir le faire donc pour ne pas avoir  prouver que tu es innocent tu dois installer un logiciel espion chez toi. 

C'est de la dictature numrique. 

C'est comme si on t'obligeais  installer un camra dans chacune des pices de ton habitation. L'analogie est bonne il n'y a pas de diffrences.

Notes bien que ce n'est pas le tlchargement illgal qui est sanctionn mais le dfaut de scurisation de ta ligne. 
Spapareil ....




> J'imagine que l'application de toute loi pose des problmes concrets d'application. La ralit est toujours plus complexe que la loi. Il appartient aux juges de rsoudre ces difficults. pour l'hadopi comme pour les autres.


Il n' y a pas de juges dans un cadre judiciaire. L'Hadopi est une autorit administrative qui est effectivement compose de 3 juges mais qui agiront en tant que fonctionnaire et pas en tant que magistrat.
Donc non, l'Hadopi n'est pas comme les autres et elle pose des montagnes de difficults  commencer par la violation des principes essentiels d'un tat de droit.




> Donc je maintient: ceux qui se comporte en respectant la loi ne seront pas concerns, ni inquits.


C'est juste faux. 
Informes-toi de manire contradictoire et tu verras vite que c'est juste faux.
*C'est le dfaut de scurisation de la ligne qui est puni et pas le tlchargement illgal.*




> D'autre part on voit des commentaires extrmement mprisants , qui n'hsite pas  insulter des ministres, sous prtexte d'ignorance de ce qu'est un firewall, ou autre.  Demande t'on a Mr Bussereau de savoir comment fonctionne l'automatisme qui commande les essui glace d'un tgv quand il vote une loi sur les transport?
> 
> Philippe


Le minimum est quand mme de se renseigner. Quand on fait pas la diffrence entre une suite bureautique et un firewall, on crit pas des lois traitant de prs ou de la loin d'informatique, faut pas dconner !

Quand au mpris, ya encore de la marge par rapport  celui que les auteurs de cette loi ont pour les masses. Je ne peux pas avoir de respect pour des gens qui nous traitent comme de la m....

----------


## bipbip2006

> Sauf que l c'est bien pire que pour les radars : ils se basent uniquement sur la liste d'adresses IP fournie par les ayant-droits, qui sont  la fois juge et partie, sans aucune preuve. Si tu es "pris" (mme si tu n'as pas tlcharg illgalement, ce qui arrivera trs souvent avec le piratage des bornes wifi, les pc zombies, les IP alatoires rajouts dans les trackers, les ventuels bugs des outils de dtection privs...), il faut avoir install un mouchard pour se dfendre.


+1
Ce qui me choque, ce n'est pas la traque des gens qui tlchargent illgalement, mai l'absence TOTALE de justice, personnellement, a me fait peur...

----------


## Jidefix

Ou plutt jusqu'au jour ou quelqu'un utilisant ta plaque se fait chopper  160  :;): 

Fraude assez rare dans le monde automobile (en tout cas j'ai jamais entendu parler de tels cas  part dans les btisiers), mais trs courante dans le monde informatique

EDIT: je rpondais  Grancquet, vous m'attendiez ou quoi?  ::D:

----------


## yan

De plus, comment une lois peut tre vot uniquement par 16 dputs sur 577 ?
J'aimerais bien que l'on m'explique.

----------


## bipbip2006

> D'autre part on voit des commentaires extrmement mprisants , qui n'hsite pas  insulter des ministres, sous prtexte d'ignorance de ce qu'est un firewall, ou autre.  Demande t'on a Mr Bussereau de savoir comment fonctionne l'automatisme qui commande les essui glace d'un tgv quand il vote une loi sur les transport?
> 
> Philippe


Tu es coupable mais il n'y a plus de systme judiciaire ?
C'est quoi ce dlire si ce n'est pas une dictature ?
Le pare feu d'open office ???
Faut pas dconner, je pars du principe que quand on ne sait pas, on se tait (ou alors on pose une question et on cherche  comprendre les erreurs....
Ca devient n'importe quoi la France en ce moment...
Ca me fou les boules de voir que les ministres font des lois pour 1 lobby, tout en se foutant largement de la justice et des franais, et en plus en n'y connaissant rien de rien au sujet qu'ils traitent...

----------


## om

> De plus, comment une lois peut tre vot uniquement par 16 dputs sur 577 ?
> J'aimerais bien que l'on m'explique.


J'espre qu'ils seront plus nombreux pour le vote final aujourd'hui.

Tout d'abord au snat,  voir en direct  partir de 9h30 : http://videos.senat.fr/video/seance_direct.html
Une mission  10h30 : http://www.publicsenat.fr/
Ensuite  l'Assemble Nationale, dans la journe : http://www.assemblee-nationale.fr/13/se  direct.asp

----------


## Philippe PONS

[citation]Quand au mpris, ya encore de la marge par rapport  celui que les auteurs de cette loi ont pour les masses. Je ne peux pas avoir de respect pour des gens qui nous traitent comme de la m....
[/citation]
Je me souvient d'un temps ou il n'y avait pas de limitation de vitesse. C'tait super, avec ma kawa on roulait a 150+ sur les routes, et les bagnoles c'tait pareil. Les stats de la scu routire: c'tait l'hcatombe. On avait le droit de rouler vite et de tuer les gens!!
Bon, les gouvernements on vot des lois. Elles rduisaient considrablement notre libert de rouler vite, et elle ont fait chuter considrablement le nombre de tus sur le routes!

Est ce que c'tait prendre les gens pour de la m... que de voter ces lois? Je ne le pense pas.

Philippe

----------


## bipbip2006

> Quand au mpris, ya encore de la marge par rapport  celui que les auteurs de cette loi ont pour les masses. Je ne peux pas avoir de respect pour des gens qui nous traitent comme de la m....
> 
> Je me souvient d'un temps ou il n'y avait pas de limitation de vitesse. C'tait super, avec ma kawa on roulait a 150+ sur les routes, et les bagnoles c'tait pareil. Les stats de la scu routire: c'tait l'hcatombe. On avait le droit de rouler vite et de tuer les gens!!
> Bon, les gouvernements on vot des lois. Elles rduisaient considrablement notre libert de rouler vite, et elle ont fait chuter considrablement le nombre de tus sur le routes!
> 
> Est ce que c'tait prendre les gens pour de la m... que de voter ces lois? Je ne le pense pas.
> 
> Philippe


Votez des lois, non, bien sr, mais la....
Je te copie ma rponse  ton post prcdent :
Tu es coupable mais il n'y a plus de systme judiciaire ?
C'est quoi ce dlire si ce n'est pas une dictature ?
Le pare feu d'open office ???
Faut pas dconner, je pars du principe que quand on ne sait pas, on se tait (ou alors on pose une question et on cherche  comprendre les erreurs....
Ca devient n'importe quoi la France en ce moment...
Ca me fou les boules de voir que les ministres font des lois pour 1 lobby, tout en se foutant largement de la justice et des franais, et en plus en n'y connaissant rien de rien au sujet qu'ils traitent..

Rflchis 30 secondes, quand on t'aura coup intrenet chez toi car ton voisin aura pirat ton wifi, et que tu n'auras AUCUN moyen de prouver quoi que ce soit, accepteras-tu de te faire fliquer avec leur logiciel ?
Moi non...

----------


## om

> Je me souvient d'un temps ou il n'y avait pas de limitation de vitesse. C'tait super, avec ma kawa on roulait a 150+ sur les routes, et les bagnoles c'tait pareil. Les stats de la scu routire: c'tait l'hcatombe. On avait le droit de rouler vite et de tuer les gens!!
> Bon, les gouvernements on vot des lois. Elles rduisaient considrablement notre libert de rouler vite, et elle ont fait chuter considrablement le nombre de tus sur le routes!
> 
> Est ce que c'tait prendre les gens pour de la m... que de voter ces lois? Je ne le pense pas.
> 
> Philippe


 te lire, on croirait que tu penses que les anti-hadopi disent "on veut le droit de pirater"...

----------


## bizet

> Je fait partie des 3 personnes qui ont vot favorable pour cette loi!
> 
> car finalement:
> 
> 1- elle rprime, avec mesure, le tlchargement illgal! et puisque c'est illgal, a doit tre rprim, non?
> 
> 2- elle n'a pas d'impact sur ceux qui respectent la loi.
> 
> Philippe


J'espre qu'un jour tu viendras sur ce forum pour demander de l'aide : 




> Je ne telecharge pas mais j'ai reu un avertissement de l'HADOPi comme quoi je telecharge.
> Je ne sais pas si c'est ma connexion qui est pirate ou si c'est qqun qui a usurp mon IP.
> dans l'avertissement de l'HADOPI ce n'est pas prcis ; je les ai appel ; ils ne savent meme pas eux meme; ils ont juste mon IP...
> 
> Ouiiinnn aidez moi je ne veux pas payer leur logiciel XX euros par mois alors que j'ai rien fait


Et ce jour l, je rigolerais en te montrant la magnifique rponse que tu avais faite......

Ps : une reflexion : 
Les adresses IP sont donnes par des TIERS, mais si ce TIERS vend aussi le logiciel de scurisation ; qui est le seul moyen de prouver son innocence....

Je vais de ce pas monter ma boite pour faire un logiciel de scurisation et contactez l'HADOPI pour les aider ; je suis sur de me faire un max de bl!!!

----------


## grunk

> Est ce que c'tait prendre les gens pour de la m... que de voter ces lois? Je ne le pense pas.


Ouais enfin entre sauver des vies et remplir les poches de personnes qui les on dj qui dborde y'a quand mme une diffrence notable  ::): 

Parce que ne nous voilons pas la face , cette loi n'est l que pour permettre  Johnny de se payer une autre villa pour ses prochaines vacances  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Philippe PONS

> Rflchis 30 secondes, quand on t'aura coup intrenet chez toi car ton voisin aura pirat ton wifi, et que tu n'auras AUCUN moyen de prouver quoi que ce soit, accepteras-tu de te faire fliquer avec leur logiciel ?
> Moi non...


Ah oui, prsent comma a, il me faut 1 seconde de rflexion pour tre d'accord avec toi ...

----------


## bipbip2006

> Ah oui, prsent comma a, il me faut 1 seconde de rflexion pour tre d'accord avec toi ...


C'est juste ce qui se passe quand on vire l'appareil judiciaire....

----------


## Philippe PONS

> te lire, on croirait que tu penses que les anti-hadopi disent "on veut le droit de pirater"...


 ::yaisse2:: je ne l'aurais pas mieux dit!!!!!!!!

----------


## om

> je ne l'aurais pas mieux dit!!!!!!!!


OK, merci d'acquiescer, tu n'as donc pas lu le projet de loi ni cout les arguments contre la loi.

----------


## k o D

> [citation]Quand au mpris, ya encore de la marge par rapport  celui que les auteurs de cette loi ont pour les masses. Je ne peux pas avoir de respect pour des gens qui nous traitent comme de la m....
> [/citation]
> Je me souvient d'un temps ou il n'y avait pas de limitation de vitesse. C'tait super, avec ma kawa on roulait a 150+ sur les routes, et les bagnoles c'tait pareil. Les stats de la scu routire: c'tait l'hcatombe. On avait le droit de rouler vite et de tuer les gens!!
> Bon, les gouvernements on vot des lois. Elles rduisaient considrablement notre libert de rouler vite, et elle ont fait chuter considrablement le nombre de tus sur le routes!
> 
> Est ce que c'tait prendre les gens pour de la m... que de voter ces lois? Je ne le pense pas.
> 
> Philippe


C'est certain, il y a mort d'homme dans le cas du tlchargement illgal.  ::yaisse2:: 
Non allez, j'avoue, elle tait simple celle-l... mais on ne prend pas les mmes mesures pour tout hein. Dj c'est amusant de se dire que, par exemple, pour conduite en tat d'ivresse (tu mets donc la vie de gens en danger), tu payeras +- 150 mais lorsque ton abonnement internet sera coup, tu payeras +- l'quivalent si pas plus?  ::roll:: 

Je m'intresse assez  cette loi bien qu'absolument pas concern tant donn que je suis belge et tout ce que je vois c'est une vaste blague.

Comme dis prcdemment il est IMPOSSIBLE techniquement d'assurer que l'utilisateur incrimin soit rellement coupable.
Tu indiques que ces cas seront minoritaires par rapport aux vrais coupables?
Parce que tu crois que les "pirates" ne vont pas utiliser des stratagmes ultra simples pour contourner les mesures techniques prises? Je peux t'en citer des dizaines.... et sans tre un "as" de l'informatique.

Alors cette loi peut tre rsume par la formule suivante:
Internautes - Pirates = Internautes innocents victimes d'erreurs.

Tiens et que se passe-t'il pour une socit qui fournit par exemple des connexions internet  leurs *clients*? Je pense par exemple  des locations de bureaux... 
Tu vas vrifier sur les ordinateurs de tes clients qu'ils ne tlchargent rien d'illgal?  ::lol:: 

Bref, si vous voulez, en Belgique il y a encore (un peu) de places  ::lol::

----------


## getz85

> *Les FAI refusent de financer la loi Cration et Internet
> Ariase*
> Les oprateurs haut-dbit craignent les rpercussions financires et commerciales de la mise en place de la loi Cration et Internet.
> 
> la Fdration franaise des Tlcoms craint les rpercutions financires et commerciales de la mise en place de la loi Cration & Internet. "Le dispositif [de la loi Cration et Internet] sera trs long  mettre en place. Son inefficacit est probable, mais ses cots sont certains" annonce d'emble Yves Le Moul, le directeur gnral de la Fdration Franaise des Tlcoms. Rassemblant entre autres Orange, SFR, Bouygues Telecom, et Numericable, la FFT ne mnage pas ses efforts pour dnoncer les effets pervers de la loi Cration & Internet, vote rcemment par les dputs.
> 
> Dans un communiqu, la FFT prdit que le "modle de dveloppement de linternet en France est menac". Pourquoi un tel alarmisme alors que les oprateurs ont justement sign, en novembre 2007, les accords Olivennes qui ont servi de support  Christine Albanel pour prparer la loi Cration & Internet ? Il semblerait que les FAI ne se doutaient pas que la loi qui en dcoulerait se retournerait contre eux, comme le rappellent nos confrres de 01net.
> 
> En effet, si les FAI taient alors partisans d'une solution pour enrayer le piratage (notamment par le biais d'avertissements aux abonns dsigns comme tlchargeant illgalement), ils ont visiblement t surpris de constater qu'ils devront eux-mmes financer les dispositifs techniques prvus  cet effet. Les cots induits par l'identification et la gestion des "pirates" tant chiffrs entre 70 et 100 millions d'euros sur trois ans, la loi HADOPI se transforme du coup en soupe  la grimace... "Les oprateurs ont autre chose  faire de leur cash flow" lche ainsi Yves Le Moul.
> ...


Pas tonnant...

----------


## Philippe PONS

extrait du texte de Suffocation:
En effet, si les FAI taient alors partisans d'une solution pour enrayer le piratage (notamment par le biais d'avertissements aux abonns dsigns comme tlchargeant illgalement), ils ont visiblement t surpris de constater qu'ils devront eux-mmes financer les dispositifs techniques prvus  cet effet

J'en dduit donc:
1- les FAI sont partisans d'une solution: il y a donc bien une solution!
2- ils refusent de payer: quoi de plus normale, on est dans une phase de ngociation entre diffrentes parties, chacune essai de tirer la couverture! Et ce sera bien  la loi de trancher...

En tout cas, c'est mon avis, et je le partage, comme disait Coluche.

----------


## radium

Dire que l'usager est responsable de la scurit de sa machine ca me semble un peu glonfler auquel cas si la machine ou le wifi est pas bien scurise, l'usager prend quand mme...

Se baser sur l'IP c'est comme dire qu'une plaque d'immatriculation est attribue  une personne sur la route de manire unique. Cela ne protge en rien de l'usurpation...
Ah c'est vrai, je suis prsum coupable... du coup je me demande si la prsomption d'innocence existe toujours.

Autre point, le logiciel espion est trs intrusif (un ordinateur ne peut il pas tre priv comme un domicile ?). J'imagine bien ce petit outil collect des informations  l'insu des gens.... Enfin tt ou tard ce logiciel espion sera hack ou dtourn...
Puis c'est tout aussi intrusif que les camras dans le domicile des gens qui est un des points "critiques" de la domotique. Ah oui tiens pourquoi pas mettre une camra dans le domicile des gens pour prouver qu'on ne fait rien d'illgal.

Bref, une loi vote par un hmicycle  moiti vide et par des gens qui sont censs bosss sur le truc depuis la LEN ou la LCEN qui sont incapables de faire la diffrence entre bt et p2p. C'est voter sans en percevoir une once des consquences. Soit ils touchent  un domaine qu'ils ne connaissent pas soit ils sont dphass de la ralit.

De plus, l'internaute devra encore payer sa partie internet de l'abonnement lorsqu'il est suspendu. C'est bien pour les FAI qui vendent un packaging  30 ca vite de prciser la ventilation des prix. 
Y a un ct trs vache  lait...

Je suis curieux de voir les statistiques dans 3  6 mois sur les ventes de :
- cd/dvd
- musiques en lignes

Je me demande si elles augmenteront significativement.

----------


## cchatelain

> Je fait partie des 3 personnes qui ont vot favorable pour cette loi!
> 
> car finalement:
> 
> 1- elle rprime, avec mesure, le tlchargement illgal! et puisque c'est illgal, a doit tre rprim, non?
> 
> 2- elle n'a pas d'impact sur ceux qui respectent la loi.
> 
> Philippe


Quand, suite  une injection IP on t'accusera de tlchargement illgal et que tu devras prouver ton innocence on en reparlera. Oui pour le 1er point, je trouve a on ne peut plus normal, non au second.

----------


## cchatelain

> Donc je maintient: ceux qui se comporte en respectant la loi ne seront pas concerns, ni inquits.


Et moi je maintiens que les gros tlchargeurs ont pris l'habitude de scuriser leurs changes et de ne pas laisser apparaitre leur IP. L'injection IP c'est une simple case  cocher dans de plus en plus de logiciels... On en conclut ce qu'on veut, moi a m'inquite.

----------


## bipbip2006

> extrait du texte de Suffocation:
> En effet, si les FAI taient alors partisans d'une solution pour enrayer le piratage (notamment par le biais d'avertissements aux abonns dsigns comme tlchargeant illgalement), ils ont visiblement t surpris de constater qu'ils devront eux-mmes financer les dispositifs techniques prvus  cet effet
> 
> J'en dduit donc:
> 1- les FAI sont partisans d'une solution: il y a donc bien une solution!
> 2- ils refusent de payer: quoi de plus normale, on est dans une phase de ngociation entre diffrentes parties, chacune essai de tirer la couverture! Et ce sera bien  la loi de trancher...
> 
> En tout cas, c'est mon avis, et je le partage, comme disait Coluche.


Il faut vraiment que tu m'expliques plusieurs trucs, soit je suis con, soit je suis bouch, l'un n'empchant pas l'autre on est d'accord :
1 On demande au franais lambda de protger sa connexion.
Comment ?
Le pare feu office pipotron mais passons, disons zone alarm
Super on m'expliquera l'intrt d'un tel produit pour radiquer le piratage.
Le logiciel payant hadopi
Gnial.... Te faire fliquer  chaque seconde, le rve franchement.
Je n'ai rien  cacher, mais j'ai pas forcement envie qu'on lise mes conversation ou que l'on sache se que je fais tout court...
Dj que l'ing rseau n'y parvient pas, il faudra aussi que l'on m'explique comment tu protges ton routeur wifi des attaques sachant que le soft est install sur 1 PC...
Certes je suis pas ing scurit mais j'ai un (gros) doute.
Ensuite, explique moi pourquoi on coupe quasiment accs  la justice ?
La aussi, si c'est pas une dictature....
Non y a des fois, j'ai du mal  comprendre certaines personnes...

----------


## Rizzen

Au final avec Hadopi on pourrait faire un remake de Judge Dredd.



_Coupable_

----------


## Jiyuu

Perso je n'ai pas encore lu ce projet de lois et je ne suis pas au courant de tout.

Ce que je sais, c'est qu'il est trs facile et rapide de devenir un as du net. En quelques mois n'importe qui peut faire mumuse avec le PC d'un autre et gentillement tlcharger pendant que les autres trinques.

Rprimer le tlchargement illgal je suis  110% pour. Mais une fois plus on ne traite pas le problme  la base et de ce fait je suis convaincu que ceci sera un chec et un dsastre monumental.

Dans les quelques rponses que j'ai pues lire Philippe PONS prend comme exemple la vitesse sur la route et la limitation de vitesse. Effectivement a considrablement baiss le nombre de morts et je dois dire que les photomatons m'ont srement sauv la vie. Mais pas celles de certains de mes potes.
Une autre soluce aurait t encore bien mieux... Arrter de vendre des caisses qui roule sans problme  200km/h...

On veut arrter le tlchargement illgal... On a qu' le rendre lgal (en partie). Y a pas quelque comme a qui devait voir le jour... "Licence gnrale" si j'ai bonne mmoire.
En ce qui me concerne si on me dit "Tu payes 1 par mois et tu tlcharges toute la zik que tu veux" moi je dirai volontiers oui si a m'intresserait. Il ne faut pas oublier que ces sites gnrerons un max de trafic et donc pourront en grande partie vivre avec la pub.
Mais l forcment y en a un paquet qui vont gagner (piquer) moins de tunes.

C'est mon avis, a ne regarde que moi mais je pense qu'il n'est pas trop mal.

Comme vous l'aurez compris je suis contre cette lois.

----------


## Philippe PONS

> En ce qui me concerne si on me dit "Tu payes 1 par mois et tu tlcharges toute la zik que tu veux" moi je dirai volontiers oui si a m'intresserait. .


Oui, si on me disait tu paies 1 par mois et tu prends tout ce que tu veux dans l'Intermarch du quartier, ce serait cool!

Je pense qu'on a du mal  accepter que la musique est AUSSI un produit conu, fabriqu et vendu par des gens qui aimerai tre pays pour a, comme tout un chacun dans son activit professionnelle, non?

----------


## Mdinoc

Mme avec une license globale plus chre, a ne passe pas.

Mais le problme ici n'est pas tant l'illgalit du piratage, mais les moyens mis en uvre pour tenter de l'endiguer. Ils s'avrent plus dangereux pour les non-pirates que pour les pirates expriments...

----------


## Jiyuu

> Oui, si on me disait tu paies 1 par mois et tu prends tout ce que tu veux dans l'Intermarch du quartier, ce serait cool!
> 
> Je pense qu'on a du mal  accepter que la musique est AUSSI un produit conu, fabriqu et vendu par des gens qui aimerai tre pays pour a, comme tout un chacun dans son activit professionnelle, non?


Attention, je ne suis pas entrain de dire que les musiciens ne doivent pas tre pays. Si tu reprends mon dernier post, je parle de la pub sur les sites proposant les tlchargements lgaux. C'tait sous entendu que cette pub permettrai de faire le complment.

L'une des mes principales devises est que tout travail mrite salaire. Il est donc important que ces artistes soient d'une manire ou d'une autre rmunrs.

----------


## Barsy

Arrtez le dbat, c'est bon, la loi n'est pas passe  ::lahola::

----------


## Mdinoc

Il y a un lger problme  propos de la pub sur les sites pour rendre lgal le tlchargement: Un problme qui est dans les tlchargements favoris de Firefox et qui se place en bas  droite dans la barre d'tat de l'appli...

----------


## Rizzen

On parle beaucoup de musique et de film mais vous remarquerez que ce sont les gros majors qui touchent un max de fric et les grosses star aller pas me dire qu'ils sont  plaindre, les pauvres il ne pourront pas faire le plein de leur 3me Ferrari cette anne enfin je caricature.

En temps que musicien d'un petit groupe c'est grce au net qu'on peut se faire dcouvrir. 
Je dirais mme grce au tlchargement j'ai pu dcouvrir des groupes que j'aurais certainement jamais connu et ce qui m' permis aprs d'acheter leur CD ce que je n'aurais jamais fais avant. 

Pi perso je prfre tester avant d'acheter au prix d'un CD 20 pour 10 morceaux avec une chance qu'il n'y en ai que 2 de bien voil pas le ratio.

----------


## smyley

D'ailleurs ceux qui vont vraiment toucher du fric principalement ce sont les diteurs de logiciels de scurit ... et il existe mme des groupes qui ne publient leurs chansons que par P2P (pour se faire connatre ?). Mais si on prend en compte le fait que le Firewall d'Open Office est de la partie, est-ce qu'il y aura une diffrences pour les internautes ...

----------


## yan

> Arrtez le dbat, c'est bon, la loi n'est pas passe


 ::yaisse2::  c'est un bon dbut, pas de lois dbile pour l'instant.

Mais je ne pense pas que le dbat soit fini et heureusement. Maintenant ils vont peut tre rflchir  une vrai solution.

Perso, lgalis le tlchargement est pour moi une bonne solution.
Aprs y as lgalis et lgalis. 
Perso je serais pour :
1- Des abonnements VOD (10 euros par mois?) pour des accs illimit  au srie et film

2- Un faible taxe(1 euros?) sur nos abonnement pour aider  la *sensibilisation* conte le piratage. Les supermarchs nous font bien payer le vole dans le prix de leurs produits...

3- Faire payer les licences aux entreprises et la possibilit d'avoir des version gratuit ou peut chre pour les particulier. La licence non pay c'est quand mme pas nouveau dans les SSII.

----------


## smyley

> Arrtez le dbat, c'est bon, la loi n'est pas passe


Ahhh j'avais pas vu !!!  ::mrgreen::  ::yaisse2::  ::yaisse2::

----------


## Jidefix

N'empche que a ne change pas le fond du problme: il est plus que temps de dvelopper les offres lgales en ligne, et d'en faire la publicit!

----------


## Jiyuu

> Il y a un lger problme  propos de la pub sur les sites pour rendre lgal le tlchargement: Un problme qui est dans les tlchargements favoris de Firefox et qui se place en bas  droite dans la barre d'tat de l'appli...


Je dois pas bien tre rveill car je comprends pas...

En tout cas une bataille est gagne mais srement pas la guerre

----------


## Jidefix

Je crois qu'il voulait parler d'une extension firefox qui bloque les pubs (probablement adblock mais je sais pas moi c'est pas en bas  droite)  ::): 
Je dirais qu'IE reste de trs loin le navigateur le plus utilis donc pour l'instant c'est pas trop genant  :;):

----------


## dragonfly

> Arrtez le dbat, c'est bon, la loi n'est pas passe


Elle n'est pas passe pour l'instant, d'aprs ce que j'en ai lu
http://www.lemonde.fr/technologies/a...ens_id=1162478

La loi va surement tre un peu modifie, puis tre revote, sauf que la  mon avis toutes les feignasses qui sont pas venus bosser vont se pointer pour voter et la loi va passer en seconde lecture...

----------


## ghost emperor

> *Tlchargement: le projet de loi rejet*
> Le Parlement a rejet aujourd'hui, aprs un vote ngatif de lAssemble nationale, le texte protection de la cration sur internet qui prvoyait de sanctionner le tlchargement illgal.
> 
> Le Parlement a rejet aujourd'hui, aprs un vote ngatif de l'Assemble nationale, le texte "protection de la cration sur internet" qui prvoyait de sanctionner le tlchargement illgal. A main leve, une majorit de dputs ont rejet le projet de loi "protection des droits sur internet", issu de la commission mixte paritaire (CMP) de mardi dernier, alors qu'il avait t vot plus tt dans la matine par le Snat.
> 
> En l'absence de nombreux dputs, une partie de la majorit UMP a vot pour, mais deux dputs de la majorit ont vot contre avec l'opposition, pour un rsultat final de 15 pour contre 21. Des dputs de la majorit protestaient notamment contre le durcissement du texte en commission mixte paritaire (CMP) sous la pression du Snat.
> 
> La CMP avait rtabli une disposition, que les adversaires qualifient de "double peine", prvoyant que les internautes sanctionns pour tlchargement illgal, aprs deux avertissements, continuent de payer leur abonnement, mme une fois leur connexion suspendue de deux mois  un an. (AFP
> Source


J'arrive plus  comprendre l...
Ca en est ou exactement ? ils ont annul la remise en place du paiement de l'abonnement ?

(rigolez pas, mais mes connaissances dans ce milieu u une loi est vote 15 fois, modifie, revote et remodifie..., je fini pas ne plus savoir ou a en est... Remarque, peut-tre qu'ils font exprs ? ::aie:: )

----------


## smyley

Mais c'est dingue a, l'assemble nationale c'est normalement 577 membres. C'est de la dmocratie que d'avoir si peux de membres prsents pour voter une loi d'une telle envergure ?!

----------


## Jidefix

Vu sur le site du monde:




> Le gouvernement peut maintenant soit retirer le texte, soit organiser une nouvelle lecture dans les deux chambres du texte sur lequel portait le vote de jeudi. En cas de rejet du texte par le Snat, un nouveau vote aurait lieur  l'Assemble, qui aura alors le dernier mot.


En gros les modifications sont annules, on retourne donc  la case dpart avec l'ancien texte, qui prconisait entre autres: 
- que les abonns ne payent pas leur abonnement internet
- qu'il y a uine amnistie pour les pirates actuellement en procdure
- que la dure de sortie entre inma et DVD soit rduite de 6  4 mois

----------


## smyley

Malheureusement tout n'est pas encore jou en effet. Le pire c'est que le truc est simple : moins on s'y connait en informatique, plus on est favorable  la loi ... la ministre de la culture est la plus favorable  la loi  ::roll::

----------


## Jidefix

Ben dj les FAI faisaient la gueule quand on leur a dit que ce serait  eux d'assumer les charges de la mise en place des systmes impliqus (sparation de la connexion internet du reste de l'offre...)
si en plus on leu dit que l'abonn ne va pas payer son abonnement pendant la dure de la coupure, ils vont srieusement tirer la tronche (c'est beau de retrouver des allis)

----------


## Rizzen

On a plus qu' esprer qu'elle soit dfinitivement contre cette loi

----------


## ghost emperor

> _ Allluia ! Cest un miracle parlementaire !_  nous a lanc le dput socialiste Christian Paul aprs le rejet, il y a quelques minutes, par lAssemble nationale du  texte labor par la Commission mixte paritaire (CMP)
> 
>   Grosse surprise, en effet, dans lhmicycle. Adopt ce matin par le Snat, le texte vient dtre rejet par les dputs  21 voix contre, 15 voix pour. Aprs prs deux heures de discussions  notamment autour une exception dirrecevabilit dpose par Jean-Marc Ayrault, et une question pralable, dpose par Claude Sandrier, toutes deux rejetes  les groupes Socialistes, Verts et Nouveau Centre ont vot  contre  (et ne sest pas abstenu comme jeudi dernier lors du vote du projet de loi), le groupe UMP a vot  pour . _ Cela aurait donc t rejet, mme sans les voix de la majorit qui ont vot contre, Jean Dionis du Sjour et de Nicolas Dupont-Aignan_ ,a prcis Christian Paul.
> 
> _ Il y avait un vent de rvolte dans le pays, qui sest engouffr dans lAssemble et nous a fait passer de lopposition  la majorit_, explique le dput Socialiste, depuis une Salle des quatre colonnes en effervescence. _Le gouvernement est maintenant dans les choux._ 
> 
>   Et la suite ? Il y a possibilit pour le gouvernement de demander une seconde lecture, mais depuis douze ans quil est dput, Christian Paul nous dit navoir jamais vu cette _ astuce_  utilise. Et donc si elle nest pas utilis quelle est la suite ? _ La loi Hadopi est rejete !_ , senthousiasme le dput.
> 
> 
> Source


Mais c'est seulement la modification qui est annule ou toute la loi depuis le tout dbut dbut ?

----------


## getz85

C'est toute la loi, mais elle n'est pas annule pour autant. Elle va tre modifi puis revot...

----------


## ghost emperor

Olalalala...
Je vais avoir mal au crane si a continue...

Et le vote dfinitif dans l'histoire, c'est quand ? C'est le prochain ?

----------


## Tarul

> J'arrive plus  comprendre l...
> Ca en est ou exactement ? ils ont annul la remise en place du paiement de l'abonnement ?
> 
> (rigolez pas, mais mes connaissances dans ce milieu u une loi est vote 15 fois, modifie, revote et remodifie..., je fini pas ne plus savoir ou a en est... Remarque, peut-tre qu'ils font exprs ?)


La suite est explique ici : 



> *Hadopi rejete : et maintenant, que se passe-t-il ?*
> Coup de tonnerre dans l'hmicycle : quelques heures aprs que le Snat a approuv le texte dit par la commission mixte paritaire, l'Assemble nationale vote,  main leve, le rejet du texte. 36 suffrages sont exprims, dont 15 en faveur du texte. 21 voix s'lvent contre : celles de l'opposition, mais aussi de deux membres de la majorit. A la stupeur gnrale, le texte est rejet juste avant la suspension de sance de midi. Il devrait cependant faire son retour devant le Parlement ds la fin du mois d'avril, pour un nouvel aller et retour.
> 
>  C'est une bonne nouvelle pour ceux qui sont attachs  la libert d'Internet. Il revient maintenant au gouvernement d'ouvrir des tats gnraux permettant de rconcilier Internet et la cration , a dclar Nicolas Dupont-Aignan, cit par l'agence AP.
> 
> Le texte reprsent dans les semaines  venir
> 
> Que va-t-il advenir maintenant du projet  Cration et Internet  ? Examin dans le cadre d'une procdure d'urgence, le texte n'tait cens faire qu'un passage devant les deux chambres. A partir du moment o l'Assemble nationale le rejette suite au passage devant la commission mixte paritaire, le gouvernement peut choisir de demander une nouvelle lecture, base sur le texte rdig par l'Assemble nationale. Les mesures injectes ou supprimes par la CMP, qui avait durci le texte, ne seront donc pas conserves.
> 
> ...



Le "combat"/dbat continue.

----------


## grunk

> Perso, lgalis le tlchargement est pour moi une bonne solution.
> Aprs y as lgalis et lgalis.
> Perso je serais pour :
> 1- Des abonnements VOD (10 euros par mois?) pour des accs illimit au srie et film
> 
> 2- Un faible taxe(1 euros?) sur nos abonnement pour aider  la sensibilisation conte le piratage. Les supermarchs nous font bien payer le vole dans le prix de leurs produits...
> 
> 3- Faire payer les licences aux entreprises et la possibilit d'avoir des version gratuit ou peut chre pour les particulier. La licence non pay c'est quand mme pas nouveau dans les SSII.


Je crois galement que la vrai solution se trouve dans un procd comme celui-ci. pourquoi s'embeter  chercher , tlcharger des choses pas toujours de qualit , si pour une somme raisonnable on peut avoir tout ce que l'on souhaite. Perso j'achte les pidode de LOST sur VOD car il sortent le lendemain de leur diffusion , c'est donc parfait. Si pour 10 20 par mois on me propose l'accs au sries que j'aime je signe demain !




> Oui, si on me disait tu paies 1 par mois et tu prends tout ce que tu veux dans l'Intermarch du quartier, ce serait cool!


Sauf que les producteurs qui remplissent l'intermarch eux ne roule pas en Ferrari  :;): 

Quoi qu'il en soit on peut esprer que ce rejet , puisse conduire  quelque chose deplus politiquement correct. Punir le tlchargement oui ! le faire n'importe comment non !

----------


## smyley

> Punir le tlchargement oui !


Bah justement non ! c'est le tlchargement *illgal* qu'il faut punir  ::roll:: 
Mais au moins toi tu dois faire la diffrence alors que les dputs, eux, ne semblent pas la faire  ::aie::

----------


## grunk

> Bah justement non ! c'est le tlchargement *illgal* qu'il faut punir 
> Mais au moins toi tu dois faire la diffrence alors que les dputs, eux, ne semblent pas la faire


Ouais enfin c'tait implicite dans mon post ^_^
Manquerais plus qu on me coupe le net parce que j'ai tlcharg le nouveau numro de dvp mag  ::aie::

----------


## ghost emperor

> Oui, si on me disait tu paies 1 par mois et tu prends tout ce que tu veux dans l'Intermarch du quartier, ce serait cool!


Va dans une bibliothque, tu prend n'importe quel livre sur n'importe quelle tagre et tu le photocopie avant de remettre le livre en place... Tu aura un exemplaire du livre (dont tu aurai pay le droit grce  la licence globale), mais le livre lui-mme sera toujours dans la bibliothque.

Or dans un supermarch, quand tu prend un pack de bire (ou autre chose, a marche aussi) et que tu t'enfuis avec, certes tu sera possession de ce produit, mais il ne sera plus dans le magasin.

L est toute la diffrence

----------


## sly078

La photocopie tue le livre mais la licence globale associe au tlchargement ne tuera point la culture (dont le livre, la musique, le cinma, ...) et le reste de la cration.

.. Enfin avec un peu de chance (si c'est bien faisable)

----------


## Mdinoc

La photocopie tue le livre justement parce qu'il n'y a PAS de licence globale sur les livres.

S'il y avait une licence globale, la photocopie par quelqu'un qui a une licence ne tuerait pas le livre.

----------


## Marc Lussac

Je viens d'apprendre de source sure que les dputs ont rejet la loi aprs avoir lu ce sondage sur developpez.com  ::lun:: 

 ::dehors::

----------


## sly078

> La photocopie tue le livre justement parce qu'il n'y a PAS de licence globale sur les livres.
> 
> S'il y avait une licence globale, la photocopie par quelqu'un qui a une licence ne tuerait pas le livre.


Je ne dis pas le contraire. D'ailleurs je suis entirement d'accord. Aprs avoir lu le livre Internet & Cration de Philippe Aigrain de la Quadrature du Net sur la licence globale, je trouve l'ide bonne. Mais perso j'ai pas toutes les cartes en main pour tre sr que c'est rellement faisable.

----------


## ghost emperor

> La photocopie tue le livre justement parce qu'il n'y a PAS de licence globale sur les livres.


C'est vrai, et c'est ce que je tentais d'expliquer dans  mon message (un peu embrouill certes).

De toute faon, payer mon abonnement 10 supplmentaires et avoir droit aux tlchargements illimit, je suis d'accord, m'interdire par tous les moyens de tlcharger et me faire acheter un CD 15 ou un DVD 20 que j'couterai ou regarderai peut-tre pas plus d'une dizaine de fois au total, l je suis contre.

Mon prof de droit avait dit un jour :



> Le tlchargement illgal est interdit. Si vous ne voulez pas payer un CD a ce prix-l, ben vous l'achetez pas.


Mais un artiste qui veut pas tre pirat, pourquoi il arrte pas ce qu'il fait dans ce cas ? Il a cas aller travailler  l'usine, toucher un salaire comme la plupart des franais, et le jour o il voudra acheter un CD, l il aura des raisons de se plaindre.
Parceque les "faut que a cesse" des majors, a marche dans les deux sens.

----------


## cchatelain

> Je viens d'apprendre de source sure que les dputs ont rejet la loi aprs avoir lu ce sondage sur developpez.com


Ca serait un miracle qu'ils connaissent le site  ::yaisse2::

----------


## SpaceFrog

> S'il y avait une licence globale, la photocopie par quelqu'un qui a une licence ne tuerait pas le livre.


On peut avoir une photocopie de la license ou y'a pas le droit ?  ::aie::

----------


## ghost emperor

> Ca serait un miracle qu'ils connaissent le site


Bah  en coire ce qu'ils disent, ils utilisent Open Office, donc ils doivent pas avoir accs  Internet  cause du pare-feux mal configur...

enfin je dis a...




> On peut avoir une photocopie de la license ou y'a pas le droit ?


Si tu as aussi cette licence, tu pourra la photocopier, on sait jamais, a peut tre utile, en cas de perte, de vol, de sinistre...

----------


## Jidefix

> Pendant la discussion sur le texte issu de la CMP, les dputs socialistes n'taient qu'une poigne. D'un seul coup, ils sont sortis de derrire un pilier, ils ont dbarqu en nombre pour un coup politique au dtriment des artistes de notre pays.


dixit Franck Riester

Soit il a raison, et c'est pitoyable, soit il a tort, et c'est quand mme pitoyable...
Finalement mme cette victoire a un mauvais arrire-gout de poisson pourri...

----------


## yan

> "J'ai eu mes collgues  la fin de la sance qui m'ont racont comment a s'est pass.* Les socialistes ont mont un coup* et se sont planqus  une dizaine derrire l'hmicycle. *Le prsident de sance*, qui *tait socialiste*, a fait tout de suite voter."
> 
> *C'est le jeu* d'envoyer plus de dputs. L'UMP aurait pu aussi ragir et envoyer du renfort...
> 
> "Les dputs n'ont pas pu ragir car, quand le prsident prend la parole, on ne peut plus ragir."


source
 ::triste::  ::triste:: 
L'assembl est un Parc Astrix pour politicien?

----------


## berceker united

> source
> 
> L'assembl est un Parc Astrix pour politicien?


Il y a le faite que beaucoup tait dj en route pour leur vacances pour viter les bouchons.  ::king:: 
Il faut savoir qu'il y a des dputs qui en ont rien  kick de ce projet, ils se sentent pas concern.

----------


## yan

mditer




> *Notez que le rglement de l'assemble pose le principe qu'un vote, pour tre valable, doit tre fait par la majorit absolue des dputs (soit 289 dputs) : rglement de l'assemble, article 61*. Mais ce quorum ne peut tre vrifi qu' la demande expresse d'un prsident de groupe (mme article), sinon le vote a lieu valablement mme si l'hmicycle est manifestement dsert. En cas de demande de vrification, le vote est renvoy  au moins trois heures plus tard, temps mis  profit pour rameuter le ban et l'arrire ban. Problme : J.-F. Cop n'tait pas prsent dans l'hmicycle, pas plus que M. Sauvadet (prsident du Groupe nouveau Centre). Donc le vote devait avoir lieu.


source

----------


## cchatelain

Il semble que ce ne soit pas la fin...



> *A peine rejete, la loi Hadopi sera ressuscite aprs Pques*
>  On marche sur des oeufs
>  peine rejete, dj retente : le gouvernement va refaire revoter le texte  lAssemble et au Snat a expliqu Roger Karoutchi, le secrtaire d'tat charg des Relations avec le Parlement.
> 
> Lintress a expliqu  lAFP que le rejet ce matin par lAssemble nationale va simplement retarder le vote,  a ne le bloque pas . Le projet repassera donc au Snat puis  lAssemble nationale pour une nouvelle lecture, aprs les vacances de Pques. Soit fin avril.
> Source

----------


## lunatix

fin avril... soit juste avant les lections europennes : ca va pas etre si simple de voter cette bouse !

----------


## om

La liste des artistes opposs  Hadopi s'allonge

----------


## smyley

Mais c'est quoi cette institution de **** ? c'est  a que a sert d'lire des dputs avec toutes les bonnes paroles, les belles dmarches et tout ? c'est fait pour que le sort des franais se joue avec la mme attitude que des gamins de 12 ans ? (et encore)
Je ne comprend toujours pas comment on peut voter quelque chose qui concerne l'ensemble de la nation avec ~30 prsents sur 500. Donc c'est a la reprsentation de tous les franais ...

----------


## Philippe Vialatte

> source



Lu dans la news :



> Tout a n'est pas trs malin. C'est lutter contre le fait majoritaire."


majoritaire ?

16 deputes pour le vote la semaine derniere ?
21 + 15 -> 36 parlementaires aujourd'hui ?

Grosso modo, on reste dans la meme dynamique, le 2, ils ont fait trainer les debats jusqu'a ce qu'il ne reste que des personnes favorables, le 9, ils pensaient faire passer le vote entre midi et deux quand tout le monde etait parti manger, mais du coup, se sont retrouves minoritaires...

c'est ballot...

En tout cas, je trouve ces chiffres bien representatifs du cas fait par nos hommes politiques de cette loi (tu fais quoi ce midi, tu votes, parce que moi, je peux pas, j'ai piscine  ::mrgreen:: )

----------


## Marc Lussac

Ca serais mieux de tout rformer et de remplacer ce cirque pitoyable et dpass par un systme 100% lectronique :

- diffusion de documents par voie lectronique (trs grosse conomie de papier)
- Vido confrence et vote scuris  distance : grosses conomie en transport, et donc en nergie, en cout et en pollution.
- pendant qu'on y est vote des franais en ligne connects pour avoir un avis et leur viter de faire n'importe quoi

En Grce antique la dmocratie  dbut avec la dmocratie directe, avec l'Agora ou tous les citoyens pouvais voter.

Internet permettrais de revenir au source et d'avoir une agora en ligne permanente, peut tre pas pour prendre des dcisions pour des questions de reprsentativit statistique, mais a donnerais une information utile aux dputs pour leur viter de gaffer.

----------


## souviron34

> En l'absence de nombreux dputs, une partie de la majorit UMP a vot pour, mais deux dputs de la majorit ont vot contre avec l'opposition, pour un rsultat final de 15 pour contre 21. Des dputs de la majorit protestaient notamment contre le durcissement du texte en commission mixte paritaire (CMP) sous la pression du Snat.


D'ailleurs vous tous ici vous vous rjouissez alors qu'il y a peu (_il y a mme un thread dmarr sur la "reprsentativit" du Parlement_) vous protestiez pour 21 dputs de moins...

15+21 = 36

36/577 = * 6.3 %*






> L'assembl est un Parc Astrix pour politicien?





> Soit il a raison, et c'est pitoyable, soit il a tort, et c'est quand mme pitoyable...
> Finalement mme cette victoire a un mauvais arrire-gout de poisson pourri...


Tiens .. On dirait que vous dcouvrez la politique politicienne...  ::aie:: 

C'est pas la faute  Sarko...

Y sont comme a... des 2 cts...

Et yen a peu qui sortent du lot, des 2 cts...
 ::roll:: 



Si au moins il y a une bonne chose qui peut sortir de a, c'est que vous finissiez par vous rendre compte de a...

----------


## cchatelain

> Ca serais mieux de tout rformer et de remplacer ce cirque pitoyable et dpass par un *systme 100% lectronique*


Electronique ou pas n'est pas le problme,  mon avis. Ce qu'il faut c'est viter le cumul des mandats et obliger un minimum de participation pour voter un truc.

----------


## Marc Lussac

Les dputs viennent de la france entire, laissons les dans leur rgion voter  distance inutile de les obliger  venir  paris manifestement ils ont pas envie...  ::mouarf::

----------


## smyley

Cette ide de vote lectronique pour les dputs ne serait pas mal en fait. Franchement a va finir par le vote de la peine de mort par 4 dputs dont 1 qui s'abstient ...

----------


## fnobb

Contre,
Car le delit que met en place Hadopi n'est pas le tlchargement illlgal (qui comme son nom l'indique est dj puni par la loi) mais la non-scurisation de sa ligne ADSL.

----------


## befalimpertinent

Le seul "bon" ct de cette loi est que peut tre que aprs 2-3 faux-positifs d  un piratage du wifi du voisin, les gens auraient peut tre pens  scuriser un peu plus leur ligne.
Par contre pour ce qui est du tlchargement illgale: aucune efficacit. Il existe au moins 1000 et 1 faon de contourner la loi (et surement plus s'il elle passe finalement).

----------


## fnobb

> Le seul "bon" ct de cette loi est que peut tre que aprs 2-3 faux-positifs d  un piratage du wifi du voisin, les gens auraient peut tre pens  scuriser un peu plus leur ligne.


et pour inciter les gens a scuriser leur voiture, on a qu' leur supprimer le permis s'ils se font voler leur voiture.  ::aie::

----------


## Mdinoc

On ordonne aux gens de scuriser leur ligne en  lui installant une faille de scurit vidente.

Ouais...  ::roll::

----------


## cchatelain

C'est marrant comme les dfenseurs d'hadopi ont mis en avant la ncessit de baisser les tarifs de l'offre lgale et de constater ce qui est arriv il y a quelques jours sur les prix  ::mouarf::

----------


## loufab

> Les dputs viennent de la france entire, laissons les dans leur rgion voter  distance inutile de les obliger  venir  paris manifestement ils ont pas envie...


oui de toutes faon ils n'y perdront rien. Dput ! Le seul boulot ou que tu y ailles ou pas t'es quand mme grassement pay.

----------


## souviron34

> oui de toutes faon ils n'y perdront rien. Dput ! Le seul boulot ou que tu y ailles ou pas t'es quand mme grassement pay.


pas le seul...

Je ne sais pas si c'est le cas ailleurs, mais  la mairie de Montpellier, les employs municipaux ont une "prime d'assiduit", c'est  dire que sils font bien les 35 h qu'on leur demande et qu'ils ont sign dans leur contrat ils ont droit  une prime  ::roll::  ::roll::

----------


## smyley

> une "prime d'assiduit"


Il auraient pu faire pareil pour les coles au lieux de supprimer tous les contrats aids et de crer des mtiers bizarres dont le sens et l'utilit est obscure pour les remplacer ...  ::aie::

----------


## grunk

> dixit Franck Riester
> 
> Soit il a raison, et c'est pitoyable, soit il a tort, et c'est quand mme pitoyable...
> Finalement mme cette victoire a un mauvais arrire-gout de poisson pourri...


C'est vrai que faire voter une loi  16 la semaine juste avant c'est compltement rglo  ::roll:: 
J'ai envie de dire que c'est le retour du baton  ::P:

----------


## Furikawari

Une excellente explication de ce qui s'est pass hier http://auxmarchesdupalaisbourbon.blo...ternet-ha.html

A noter le passage sur "comment on a ni*** le gouvernement avec ses propres mthodes". Cette fois on peut tirer un coup de chapeau aux socialistes.

----------


## Jidefix

Ouais enfin les socialistes on les a pas empch d'y aller  l'assemble!
En fait je pense qu'il s'agit d'un accord tacite entre les dputs: si tous les dputs y allaient, il est probable que la loi passerai sans problme, ils se sont donc mis d'accord pour assurer le service minimum, comme a de toute faon elle passe, mais au moins ils peuvent prendre des vacances!
Il faudrait organiser a pour les concerts: personne ne vient avant 10 minutes avant le dbut, comme a pas besoin de faire la queue 3 plombes et on a quand mme des chances d'tre devant!
D'o leur "rage" de s'tre fait enfler...

----------


## befalimpertinent

Allez deuxime bon ct de la loi (je galre un peu pour en trouver en fait) : peut tre que les gens installeront (et utiliseront) OOo en traitement de texte aprs avoir installer le pare-feu OpenOffice. C'est tout bon pour ce trs bon soft.

----------


## Philippe Vialatte

> peut tre que les gens installeront (et utiliseront) OOo en traitement de texte aprs avoir installer le pare-feu OpenOffice.


J'espere juste que ce n'est pas Albanel qui gere le support  ::mouarf::

----------


## Golgotha

> Lu dans la news :
> 
> 
> majoritaire ?
> 
> 16 deputes pour le vote la semaine derniere ?
> 21 + 15 -> 36 parlementaires aujourd'hui ?
> 
> Grosso modo, on reste dans la meme dynamique, le 2, ils ont fait trainer les debats jusqu'a ce qu'il ne reste que des personnes favorables, le 9, ils pensaient faire passer le vote entre midi et deux quand tout le monde etait parti manger, mais du coup, se sont retrouves minoritaires...
> ...


Sachant que les dput gagne  peut prs 7000 par mois (sans les avantages) cela me dgoute profondment.. elle est belle la France, avec la politique qui n'en fini plus de me donner le nause, c'est la goute d'eau l.. alors comme a on peut renverser un vote avec 10 personnes de plus ou de moins, alors qu'il y  plus de 500 dput thoriquement, et comme je l'ai lu sur certain site, ce n'est pas une loi qui concerne juste 5 otaku dans un garage, a concerne plus de 15 millions de personnes !! et ces 15 millions de personnes sont reprsents par 20 dputs..
 ::furieux::  


Et encore, a serai moins grave si cette loi n'tait pas en contradiction avec le parlement europen qui  rejeter par 3 fois la loi ! donc comme d'habitude le gouvernement franais, contre les franais, contre l'Europe, veux  tout prix adopt cette loi qui est une fois de plus inutile, inapplicable, intolrable.. j'ai vraiment hte de voir a a l'uvre. ce que je retient sur la loi franaise, c'est le fait que on peut tuer quelqu'un sur la route avec 3 grammes, sans permis, et cop de 3 ans de prisons, en faire 1 et demi et sortir pour bonne conduite, violer une fille de 15 ans et avoir 2 ans de prison avec sursis et enfin cette loi de merde, tout a pour dire que les lois en France ne rime plus  rien pour moi.. et en plus les homme qui nous gouverne ont l'aire de tout faire avec notre argent sauf de la politique.

Qu'ils viennent avec leur loi... la riposte ils vont se la prendre dans la tronche !  ::zekill::

----------


## Marco46

> Ca serais mieux de tout rformer et de remplacer ce cirque pitoyable et dpass par un systme 100% lectronique :
> 
> - diffusion de documents par voie lectronique (trs grosse conomie de papier)
> - Vido confrence et vote scuris  distance : grosses conomie en transport, et donc en nergie, en cout et en pollution.
> - pendant qu'on y est vote des franais en ligne connects pour avoir un avis et leur viter de faire n'importe quoi
> 
> En Grce antique la dmocratie  dbut avec la dmocratie directe, avec l'Agora ou tous les citoyens pouvais voter.
> 
> Internet permettrais de revenir au source et d'avoir une agora en ligne permanente, peut tre pas pour prendre des dcisions pour des questions de reprsentativit statistique, mais a donnerais une information utile aux dputs pour leur viter de gaffer.


Ae le vote lectronique.

Contre, contre, contre, contre, contre, contre, et re-contre.
Trop facile de frauder. Trop difficile de prouver la fraude.
Au moins avec le papier et les contrles physiques demandant plein de monde a complique de beaucoup.

Le vote lectronique c'est donner la possibilit  la fraude de passer  une chelle industrielle.

Quand  la dmocratie directe ... 
Parfois je me demande si je suis dmocrate, quand on voit  quel point le bourrage de crne tlvisuel est efficace (Mitterrand rlu, Chirac rlu, Sarkozy ? ).

----------


## befalimpertinent

Est ce que cela serait trop dmagogique de demander d'indexer le salaire d'un dput au prorata de sa prsence dans l"hmicycle ?

(Il y a pas une histoire de ptition avec 1 millions de personnes pour proposer l'examen d'une loi -  bien y penser ce projet tait dans feu-la constitution europenne, non ?)

----------


## Jidefix

> Parfois je me demande si je suis dmocrate, quand on voit  quel point le bourrage de crne tlvisuel est efficace (Mitterrand rlu, Chirac rlu, Sarkozy ? ).


En ce qui me concerne je suis 100% contre ce genre de dmocratie "totale". J'y connais rien en conomie, en go-politique, en droit, je veux surtout pas qu'on prenne mon avis pour autre chose qu' une opinion!
Il y a des gens dont c'est le boulot d'analyser des lois et de les voter. Ils ont reu une formation qui leur permet de connaitre les effets pervers d'une loi ou d'un systme. Moi je les connais pas et j'ai pas prvu de passer ma vie  les apprendre. Finalement les questions que nous avons  nous poser sont plus simples: mrite contre partage, libralisme contre conservatisme, etc. Et de temps en temps ventuellement un rfrendum, mais a doit restr trs limit! (on voit d'ailleurs le succs des rfrendums rcents: les citoyens n'ont pas vot pour/contre une loi mais pour/contre un homme politique!)

Je pense que le systme actuel est thoriquement viable, le problme c'est que comme tout systme il est dtourn. Parce qu'il faut tre honnte si on peut tre pay pareil en n'en foutant pas une rame, si on peut avoir un 200m  pas cher en plein Paris, combien d'entre nous allons refuser tout a? Le problme, c'est que a devrait pas etre possible!

C'est plutt de ce cot l qu'il faut chercher: comment viter ou limiter le dtournement du systme, tout en gardant son cot humain?

----------


## cchatelain

> Allez deuxime bon ct de la loi (je galre un peu pour en trouver en fait) : peut tre que les gens installeront (et utiliseront) OOo en traitement de texte aprs avoir installer le pare-feu OpenOffice. C'est tout bon pour ce trs bon soft.


Super. Et aprs ils viendront ici pour demander comment le paramtrer pour empcher leurs enfants d'utiliser emule  ::aie::

----------


## yan

> Super. Et aprs ils viendront ici pour demander comment le paramtrer pour empcher leurs enfants d'utiliser emule


et on pourras les envoyer ptre car il est interdit de parler piratage sur dvp  ::mouarf::

----------


## souviron34

> et on pourras les envoyer ptre car il est interdit de parler piratage sur dvp


ne pas confondre pter et patre  :;):

----------


## Jidefix

Ben a marche aussi!

----------


## Immobilis

> ne pas confondre pter et patre


 ::mouarf::  ::mouarf:: 
Salut,

Ils veulent forcer les internautes  acheter dans leurs canaux de distribution, mais "Les gens ne sont pas raisonnables. Il suffirait de ne plus en acheter pour que cela ne se vende plus"...

Autant taper l o a leur fait mal. Je propose de ne plus acheter de DVD, CD et compagnie les 3 dernires semaines de chaque mois, de n'couter de la musique que sur des canaux alternatifs (Jamendo, ...), de ne plus regarder TF1 ni M6, de sponsoriser les auteurs sur "My Major Company", allez dans les cinmas d'art et d'essai (bon pas toujours, c'est trop dur  ::P: ).

A+

----------


## Monstros Velu

Pour faire revoter la loi Hadopi rapidement, ils ont supprim le vote d'une loi sur le viol des mineurs. J'admire ce sens des priorits...

----------


## Jidefix

Ah on ignorait a mais manifestement c'est une loi que notre Sarko national prend trs  coeur.
On voit les priorits du gouvernement!

PS: la loi est une modification du code pnal pour intgrer l'inceste dans la loi, je sais pas si a changera grand chose mais le but officiel est de clarifier la situation pour les juges dans les cas d'inceste (j'avoue que je suis pas sur que ce soit hyper fondamental mais je suis pas juriste...)

----------


## ypicot

> Est ce que cela serait trop dmagogique de demander d'indexer le salaire d'un dput au prorata de sa prsence dans l"hmicycle ?


Beaucoup n'taient pas dans l'hmicycle, mais en commission.
L'hmicycle ne reprsente qu'une petite partie de la prsence d'un dput, mme si c'est la plus visible (puisque celle qui est tlvise). C'est un peu comme si on considrait qu'un dveloppeur ne pouvait que coder :
- coco, tu as utilis ton clavier seulement 1 heure aujourd'hui
- ben oui, mais j'ai surtout fait de l'analyse, et j'ai t en contact avec le client
- m'en fout, c'est le temps d'utilisation du clavier qui compte

Yvan

----------


## ypicot

> Pour faire revoter la loi Hadopi rapidement, ils ont supprim le vote d'une loi sur le viol des mineurs. J'admire ce sens des priorits...


Le viol sur mineur ne fait pas perdre de fric aux gens importants, et surtout il ne bnficie d'aucun lobby.

edit : autant le msg prcdent tait  peu prs srieux, autant ce msg est  prendre au 2me degrs

Yvan

----------


## smyley

> - coco, tu as utilis ton clavier seulement 1 heure aujourd'hui
> - ben oui, mais j'ai surtout fait de l'analyse, et j'ai t en contact avec le client
> - m'en fout, c'est le temps d'utilisation du clavier qui compte


L'activit d'un conducteur de bus n'est pas que de conduire : en gnral il doit aussi entretenir son bus, s'assurer qu'il n'y a pas de problmes, vrifier de temps en temps que les passagers sont en rgle.
Pourtant est-ce vraiment prudent pour le chauffeur de ne pas faire en permanence attention  la route et d'aller faire autre chose pendant que le bus roule ? car c'est exactement a, les lois continuent de se faire pendant que le dput n'est pas l et o va la France si justement ceux qui la dirige s'occupent d'autre choses en mme temps, au dtriment de la direction de cette dernire ?




> Le viol sur mineur ne fait pas perdre de fric aux gens importants, et surtout il ne bnficie d'aucun lobby.


Oui c'est vrai, il vaut mieux se proccuper du fait que Mr. X n'ai gagn que 50 Milliards de $ au lieu de 52 Milliards de $, et ce le plus vite possible, plutt que d'assurer au petit enfant du coin de la rue des droits corrects face  ses oppresseurs.

----------


## stailer

Les lois.... voter de nouvelles lois, dbattre de nouvelles lois.
On est le pays qui a le plus de lois au monde et dont des centaines parmi celles DEJA adoptes ne sont mme pas mis en pratiques.

Vous pensez pas qu'il faudrait se calmer un peu, et commencer par enlever tout ce qui ne concerne plus le 21me sicle de nos codes civils et faire une grosse Update de ce qu'il reste.

On passerait en version 1.0 au lieu de rester en bta  :;): 

(oui, j'ai beaucoup d'humour  ::aie::  )

----------


## smyley

> On passerait en version 1.0


Je te trouve bien optimiste. La France v 1.0 c'est pas pour demain  ::aie::

----------


## 10_GOTO_10

Pourtant, il y en a qui sont pour la loi HADOPI... Par exemple ceux qui m'ont envoy ce spam:




> Bonjour,
> 
> Vous avez visite un site officiel et un scan de votre ordinateur a ete effectue.
> 
> Resultat : Vous avez ou ou plusieurs dont vous n'avez pas la licence legale. Vous devez remedier a la situation dans les 24 heures sous peine de poursuites.
> 
> Vous pouvez acheter la licence sur le site officiel du vendeur ou passer par notre distributeur agree http://grastobinte.com qui vous offrent jusqu'a 80% de remise.


Si a commence maintenant alors que la loi n'est pas encore passe, qu'est-ce que ce sera quand elle le sera ! Faux mails d'avertissement, phishing en tous genre, etc... On n'a pas fini de rigoler.

----------


## loufab

Gras de la B...te est un site asiatique de vente de produit contrefait...

ha a pour fliquer les connexions franaises c'est les champions, pour endiguer ce genre de polution publicitaire l y a plus personne.

Qu'est ce qu'elle fout Albanel ?!! 

Suis-je bte ! elle le reoit pas grace  son superbe pare-feu Ooo.  ::mouarf::

----------


## yan

> Pour faire revoter la loi Hadopi rapidement, ils ont supprim le vote d'une loi sur le viol des mineurs. J'admire ce sens des priorits...


es ce que tu as un article sur cela?

----------


## ypicot

> ha a pour fliquer les connexions franaises c'est les champions, pour endiguer ce genre de polution publicitaire l y a plus personne


Il est o le lobby anti-spam ? Et surtout, c'est quoi son budget annuel ? 300 euros ?
Ben  ce prix-l, t'es pas prt de te dbarrasser de ton spam, mon petit. 
D'ailleurs, c'est bien l tout le problme : tu es petit.
Donc inintressant.
Donc tu passes aprs les vrais copains du roi.

CQFD

Yvan

----------


## Marc Lussac

> Envoy par Monstros Velu  Voir le message
> Pour faire revoter la loi Hadopi rapidement, ils ont supprim le vote d'une loi sur le viol des mineurs. J'admire ce sens des priorits...
> 			
> 		
> 
> Est-ce que tu as un article sur cela?





> *L'UMP carte une loi sur l'inceste pour faire revoter Hadopi*
> L'ire prsidentielle a t telle aprs le rejet jeudi du projet de loi Hadopi, qu'il a t fait place nette au plus vite dans un calendrier parlementaire surcharg pour le faire revoter. Et c'est Jean-Franois Cop, prsident du groupe UMP, qui a tranch : il a  propos de renoncer au texte sur l'inceste qui tait prvu dans la semaine d'initiative parlementaire,  partir du 28 avril .
> 
> C'est Roger Karoutchi, secrtaire d'Etat aux Relations avec le Parlement, qui l'affirme  la fin de son entretien ce lundi dans Le Monde :  On pourrait donc y inscrire le texte Internet pour une nouvelle lecture. 
> 
> Un texte Internet rejet jeudi  la surprise gnrale, par une Assemble nationale vide (21 voix contre 14).  C'est excellent , avaient alors exult les dputs UMP opposs au projet de loi. Sans compter la joie des lus de l'opposition qui aura t de courte dure puisque le gouvernement annonait aussitt la reprsentation dudit projet de loi ds la rentre des vacances parlementaires de Pques.
> 
>  Il s'agit clairement d'une nouvelle atteinte  la dmocratie , ont aussitt tonn les reprsentants de l'opposition, comme la secrtaire nationale des Verts, Ccile Duflot. L'excutif, par la voix de Roger Karoutchi, s'est justifi de ce recours  un point peu utilis du droit, en dnonant  le coup de flibuste mont par le groupe socialiste , dont des dputs se seraient cachs, avant de dbarquer brusquement pour crer le surnombre.
>  Il y a quand mme des priorits, mais que voulez-vous 
> ...

----------


## ghost emperor

C'est tout la France a... On peut violer et assassiner des mineurs, passe encore... Mais tlcharger des mp3... Ah a non alors, faut pas abuser, pas les prcieux mp3 !!!

Et puis si Sarko le prend aussi a coeur ce projet, c'est parceque sa femme se plaint de ne pas vendre assez de disques... Est-ce pour autant qu'elle est victimise par le tlchargement illgal ?

[avis personnel]Si les artistes arrtaient aussi de faire de la m****, ils auraient dj moins de problmes... D'autant plus que la plupart des musiques ne sont que des reprises, que les gens ont dj payes il y a des annes...[/avis personnel]

----------


## lper

On sent de la haute rflexion dans certains propos ici... ::roll::

----------


## Jidefix

C'est clair qu' lire les gens on a l'impression que le viol sur mineur est lgal en France et que tant que la loi sur l'inceste sera pas passe de mchant pdophiles circuleront en libert...
Rflchissez quand mme un peu avant de gueuler, parce que a vous rend pas vraiment crdible aprs (Pierre et le loup?)

Par ailleurs, pour rpondre  certaines phrases dites plus haut, je prfre vivre dans un pays avec un processus lgal trs lourd, parce que c'est prcisment ce qui fait un tat de droit: quand tout est encadr par la loi, et rien par l'arbitraire.

Nulum crimum, nula poena sine lege! (je suis pas trs sur de l'orthographe)

----------


## ghost emperor

Regarde simplement les missions tl (genre star ac', nouvelle star...). C'est des usines a pseudo-chanteurs, ou les gens peuvent envoyer des sms  tout va pour voter pour l'un ou l'autre. Sauf que le tlspectateur vote pour le candidat donc en quelque sorte, il paie dj...

Regarde les anciens groupes, ceux qui tournent encore, ils sont l parce qu'ils aiment ce qu'ils font. Alors que maintenant dans des missions de tl, les gens ne sont mme pas encore chanteurs qu'on les met dj sous les projecteurs, devant la tl et tous les mdias... Le mec il est mme pas chanteur qu'il prend dj la grosse tte, et du coup, il fait son show plus pour gratter du pognon que pour le plaisir...

J'ai pas dis non plus que c'tait lgal le viol et l'inceste, mais faut admettre que l c'est un peu gros. Remplacer des crimes pour une histoire de gros sous... Vous avez pens un peu aux victimes et familles des victimes qui attendent ce genre de loi parce que leur gamin c'est fait viol et qu'ils voudraient des peines plus lourdes ? Bah non, c'est pas pour tout de suite parceque les lobby en ont dcid autrement.
Aprs chacun juge comme il le veux, s'il y en a qui pensent que le viol et l'inceste ne sont rien libre  eux...

----------


## befalimpertinent

> On sent de la haute rflexion dans certains propos ici...


Je pense que c'est cette loi qui veut a : une loi fumeuse ne peut qu'engendrer des propos fumeux d'autant qu'il s'agit pour la plupart de flibustier/ gus dans un garage/ mchant pirate/ jeune/ communiste. (rayez la ou les mentions inutiles)

Et puis autant en rire, ... en attendant les prochaines lections.

----------


## Floral

C'est bien beau tout a la loi sur la cration et Internet et tout les rebondissements dignes des plus grands soap operas.
Mais quelqu'un peut me dire en quoi cette loi va permettre  M. le prsident de la rpublique de tenir ses promesses (pouvoir d'achat, accs  la proprit immobilire etc.)?
Est-ce que a y est tous les smicards peuvent habiter ailleurs que dans leur voiture?
Mon avis sur la question, c'est qu'avant d'essayer de contenter une minorit au dtriment de l'intrt gnral (et le rle de l'tat, n'est-il d'ailleurs pas de faire passer ce dernier avant tout?), le gouvernement devrait se pencher sur des problmes plus urgents plutt que de travailler dans l'urgence sur quelque chose qui ne l'est pas. C'est la raison pragmatique qui motive ma rponse (dfavorable). Les autres raisons, plus idologiques, ont t numres (et rptes) dans les messages prcdents (atteinte aux droits de l'homme, aux liberts fondamentales,  l'accs  l'ducation, contradiction avec des directives europennes, double/triple peine, etc.).

----------


## Mdinoc

@Floral: Les copains d'abord. C'est mal d'abandonner lchement ses amis  la chute des profits...

----------


## ghost emperor

> @Floral: Les copains d'abord. C'est mal d'abandonner lchement ses amis  la chute des profits...


Dans ce cas, tu fais pas de politique, tout simplement.

----------


## Mdinoc

Ce n'est pas  moi qu'il faut le dire. Il faut croire qu'Il ne t'a pas lu...

----------


## Yazoo70

> Et puis si Sarko le prend aussi a coeur ce projet, c'est parceque sa femme se plaint de ne pas vendre assez de disques... Est-ce pour autant qu'elle est victimise par le tlchargement illgal ?


Dtrompe toi, c'est tout le contraire !!
Mme Sarkozy a grand plaisir  se faire tlporter !
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NmH0KB9ypPg

----------


## Barsy

> Par ailleurs, pour rpondre  certaines phrases dites plus haut, je prfre vivre dans un pays avec un processus lgal trs lourd, parce que c'est prcisment ce qui fait un tat de droit: quand tout est encadr par la loi, et rien par l'arbitraire.


je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi. Je ne dis pas qu'il ne faut pas de lois, mais quand le "processus lgal" devient trs lourd, on se retrouve dans un cas o on n'arrive plus  grer les lois et o le systme judiciaire devient dpass. Actuellement, en France, on souffre de la lenteur de la justice (combien de gens restent 1 ou 2 ans en prisons en attente d'tre jugs... Pour finalement tre innocent ?) Et que dire des prisons qui sont surcharges ?

Je pense qu'un processus lgal trop lourd amne plutt  un tat policier (qui vise  tout contrler pour rpondre  toutes les lois) qu' un tat de droit.

----------


## Jidefix

C'est vrai, mais en France on a toujours souffert et on souffre toujours d'un norme manque de moyens. Le systme judiciaire n'est pas si mauvais, mais les juges et les magistrats sont compltement dbords!
La surpopulation carcrale est aussi due au manque de moyens: il y a trop de gens en prison qui n'ont rien  y faire, mais les services qui devraient les encadrer (hpitaux psychiatriques, assistants sociaux...) n'tant pas disponibles, on prfre les laisser derrire les barreaux...

----------


## souviron34

> Je pense qu'un processus lgal trop lourd amne plutt  un tat policier (qui vise  tout contrler pour rpondre  toutes les lois) qu' un tat de droit.


Mais cet tat est voulu par les citoyens :  part les quelques 200 articles de dpart, presque tous les articles des lois franaises d'aujourdhui ont t ajouts parce que untel avait fait un procs parce qu'il ne pouvait pas toucher ceci, un tel autre avait mis en avant telle faille, etc etc...

NOUS sommes les responsables de ce fatras de lois... (_voir les lois sur les impts : chacun veut sa petite exception.. Pareil pour les retraites.. Pareil pour le boulot.. pour les hritages. pour les divorces, les gardes d'enfants, les conflits de voisinage, les conflits avec ton maon, etc etc etc_)

----------


## Jidefix

> part les quelques 200 articles de dpart, presque tous les articles des lois franaises d'aujourdhui ont t ajouts parce que untel avait fait un procs parce qu'il ne pouvait pas toucher ceci, un tel autre avait mis en avant telle faille, etc etc...


Bah oui figure toi que c'est pas vident de faire un systme judiciaire exhaustif en 200 articles, tu as dj vu la tronche des normes w3c pour un truc aussi mineur que des standards web?
Des lois c'est compliqu, prcisment parce que a gre des millions de personnes diffrentes, et que tout traiter de la mme manire, c'est juste ridicule.
On crit des lois qui semblent cohrentes, puis quelqu'un trouve une faille, alors on complte la loi, etc etc.
Forcment  la fin tu te retrouves avec une bibliothque entire, mais franchement c'est pas les informaticiens qui vont critiquer a, ce serait un peu abus non?
C'est plus ou moins bien fait et honnte mais c'est forcment compliqu.

Ou sinon tu laisse le choix au flic ou au juge, il y a des pays qui font a, moi perso j'aimerai pas y vivre mais c'est un choix...

----------


## souviron34

je suis entirement d'accord avec toi, mais j'avais l'impression que Barsy disait que nous tions un tat policier...

----------


## henderson

A partir du moment o la loi concerne un dlit, on aurait pu formuler autrement : 
Etes-vous pour ou contre le dlit ?  ::mouarf::

----------


## Jidefix

Autant pour moi, mais je voulais juste souligner qu'une grande quantit de lois et leur application rigoureuse tait aussi un rempart contre l'tat policier: on peut toujours se dfendre devant une personne plus ou moins neutre.
Mais c'est vrai qu'on est en train de driver lentement vers un tat policier, o un homme peut tre condamn pour meurtre sur simple "intime conviction" des enquteurs principaux (enfin je me comprends).
Et a a fait peur, justement parce que les lois et la constitution (sparation des pouvoirs, prsomption d'innocence) sont bafoues.

----------


## henderson

Un tat policier  un point tel qu'on a mme invent les notions de "forfaiture", "dni de justice" et "la requte en suspicion lgitime" ! 
Donc on ne sait mme plus  qui faire confiance !  ::aie::

----------


## souviron34

> Mais c'est vrai qu'on est en train de driver lentement vers un tat policier, o un homme peut tre condamn pour meurtre sur simple "intime conviction" des enquteurs principaux (enfin je me comprends).
> Et a a fait peur, justement parce que les lois et la constitution (sparation des pouvoirs, prsomption d'innocence) sont bafoues.





> Un tat policier  un point tel qu'on a mme invent les notions de "forfaiture", "dni de justice" et "la requte en suspicion lgitime" ! 
> Donc on ne sait mme plus  qui faire confiance !


Mais c'est une autre discussion...
 :;):

----------


## smyley

On s'loigne un peut d'Hadopi  ::aie:: 
Mais que le systme soit complexe ou pas, c'est compliqu de faire des lois cohrentes quand ceux qui la rdige n'y connaissent rien, ceux qui la votent croient qu'il vont russir  se faire passer comme connaisseur alors qu'ils en connaissent encore moins, avec 4% de prsents ...  ::roll::

----------


## Jiyuu

Je viens de lire quelques lignes concernant cette foutue lois sur ubuntu-fr, et j'avoue ne pas savoir si je dois rire ou pleurer lorsque je lis:




> ...Il revient  chaque individu la charge de la preuve qu'il respecte la loi...


J'ai beau regarder sur les diffrents calendriers que j'ai, il n'y en a aucun o le 22 avril tombe un 1er Avril...

Vous feriez quoi vous: RIRE OU PLEURE?

----------


## smyley

C'est marrant parce que par exemple, quand on a pas assez de sous pour s'offrir un avocat, on a un avocat fournit par l'tat en cas de ppins, donc a c'est l'esprit "la justice est gratuite pour tous". Bah avec HADOPI pour tre innocent il faut payer.

Idem, il faudra que la grand mre de 65 ans qui dcouvre l'adsl pour la premire fois grce  ces enfants (dj vu) puisse certifier devant l'tat qu'elle a scuris son accs wifi car si son adresse ip a tlcharg les derniers albums de rap en vogue, le fait qu'elle n'coute que du classique n'y changera rien, c'tait son adresse ip qui est selon l'tat inviolable, infalsifiable ...

D'ailleurs, il y a pas mal de box en France qui sont des points d'accs wifi non scuriss (et la personne ne prend mme pas la peine de changer les mots de passe admin ...)

Une grosse farce ...

----------


## loufab

> C'est marrant parce que par exemple, quand on a pas assez de sous pour s'offrir un avocat, on a un avocat fournit par l'tat en cas de ppins, donc a c'est l'esprit "la justice est gratuite pour tous". Bah avec HADOPI pour tre innocent il faut payer.


Malheureusement ce service "gratuit" n'a rien  voir avec ce qu'on connait du gratuit en informatique.

Il est dsign d'office, pay par l'adiministration et au courant du dossier au moment de rentrer en scne. Tous les ingrdients pour avoir un super dfenseur bien motiv qui mettra toutes les chances de *votre* cot. (votre cot parcequ'il est de toutes faons, et pour toutes les raisons invoques ci-dessus, pas concern par vos problmes)

Coupable ou innocent vu le comportement de la justice actuelle cela ne fait pas grande diffrence.

----------


## Lyche

Je crois que ceci devrait nous aider un peu  ::):  Qui  dit que l'Europe n'avait que du mauvais?



> *Un texte europen pour empcher la coupure d'Internet*
> Les eurodputs ont adopt un texte visant  empcher la suspension punitive de l'abonnement  Internet. Motif: c'est une violation du droit des citoyens  accder  l'ducation.
> 
> Les gouvernements ou les socits prives qui coupent  titre punitif l'accs  Internet violent le droit d'accs  l'ducation des personnes, a estim ce jeudi le Parlement europen, s'opposant du mme coup au projet de loi Hadopi discut en France.               
> 
> Dans un rapport consacr au "renforcement de la scurit et des liberts fondamentales sur Internet", les eurodputs considrent que "garantir l'accs de tous les citoyens  Internet quivaut  garantir l'accs de tous les citoyens  l'ducation".              
> 
> Par consquent, "un tel accs ne devrait pas tre refus comme une sanction par des gouvernements ou des socits prives".               
> 
> ...



Il parle bien ce gens de la Quadrature  ::): 




> Jrmie Zimmermann, de la Quadrature du Net, nous explique *en quoi le projet de loi "Cration et Internet", examin  l'Assemble  partir de mardi, est dj obsolte.*
> 
> Pourquoi tes-vous opposs au projet de loi "Cration et Internet"?
> 
> Le principe de la loi Hadopi se base sur une transmission de "preuves" immatrielles releves  partir des adresses IP des internautes par des acteurs privs sur lesquels il n'y a aucun contrle. Ce n'est pas une technique fiable. Ces relevs d'adresses IP peuvent tre altrs et ainsi changer "l'identit" de l'ordinateur. Vous pouvez tre accus de tlchargement illgal  la place d'un autre. De plus, le rseau est surveill par des entreprises prives sur lesquelles il n'existe aucun moyen de contrle. Pour prouver ces dfaillances, des internautes (comme The Pirate Bay) prvoient d'injecter de fausses adresses IP franaises dans le systme de constation d'infractions.
> 
> Vous jugez l'Hadopi (Haute Autorit pour la diffusion des oeuvres et la protection des droits sur Internet) inefficace. En quoi?
> 
> L'Hadopi est une usine  gaz. En cas de constatation d'infraction, elle envoie un mail, puis une lettre recommande et enfin met une dcision d'interruption de connexion  Internet. Dans ce processus, l'internaute peut seulement formuler une "observation". La procdure ne peut pas tre arrte en cours. Des innocents seront invitablement condamns. De plus, il existe des dizaines de techniques pour contourner la loi: utiliser des protocoles chiffrs, ouvrir un serveur  l'tranger pour changer d'adresse IP, et des services commerciaux existent dj pour coutourner l'Hadopi. "Cration et Internet" est une mauvaise rponse  un faux problme.
> ...

----------


## smyley

> Malheureusement ce service "gratuit" n'a rien  voir avec ce qu'on connait du gratuit en informatique ...


Oui c'est sur, mais mme sur ce point on a dj un interlocuteur, et une possibilit de se dfendre. Avec HADOPI, a n'existe pas ...

----------


## Floral

Plus j'en lis sur cette loi, plus j'ai l'impression de me retrouver  l'poque o l'glise voulait interdire l'imprimerie.

----------


## Matthieu2000

> Plus j'en lis sur cette loi, plus j'ai l'impression de me retrouver  l'poque o l'glise voulait interdire l'imprimerie.


" la chasse aux sorcires" serait plus juste!

----------


## om

9 favorables, 426 dfavorables...

Christine Albanel :  vous voyez, cette loi est unanimement soutenue par les 9 personnes favorables !

----------


## Lyche

> 9 favorables, 426 favorables...
> 
> Christine Albanel :  vous voyez, cette loi est unanimement soutenue par les 9 personnes favorables !


j'ai pas compris  ::aie::

----------


## smyley

> 9 favorables, 426 favorables...
> 
> Christine Albanel :  vous voyez, cette loi est unanimement soutenue par les 9 personnes favorables !


Anf  ::mrgreen::

----------


## om

> j'ai pas compris


 ::aie:: 

C'est juste qu'au dbut des dbats, mme si tout le monde tait contre, Christine Albanel annonait  qui voulait l'entendre que cette loi faisait l'unanimit.

Donc l sur ce sondage, elle aurait t capable de dire que la loi faisait l'unanimit parmi les 9 personnes favorables...

Elle s'est calm sur ce point pendant les derniers dbats  l'Assemble...

----------


## Lyche

il manque pas un "d" entre "426" et "favorable" ?

c'est pas 426 dfavorable que tu voulais dire? C'est ce qui m'a un peu perturb  ::aie:: 
sinon, c'est que je suis vraiment nul  ::triste::

----------


## om

> il manque pas un "d" entre "426" et "favorable" ?


Euh, bah non, j'ai bien crit "dfavorable"  ::mouarf:: 

</mauvaise_foi>

----------


## smyley

> il manque pas un "d" entre "426" et "favorable" ?


Anf, j'avais mme pas vu.
Comme quoi c'est facile de faire lire aux gens ce qu'on pense mais que sur le papier a soit diffrent  ::roll::

----------


## getz85

> Euh, bah non, j'ai bien crit "dfavorable" 
> 
> </mauvaise_foi>


T'es grill toute faon, y'en a qui t'ont cit  ::P:

----------


## henderson

Je vote "dfavorable" tout en tant pour... de bonne foi !

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

> *L'ETNO, dont France Tlcom est membre, rejette la loi Hadopi*
> 
> L'ETNO (European Telecommunications Network Operators), association regroupant les plus grands oprateurs europens  France Tlcom (Orange), Belgacom, Deutsche Telekom, Swisscom, Telefonica, Telecom Italia et British Telecom  a rcemment fait connatre son opinion concernant le fameux amendement 46/138 du Paquet Telecom de Trautmann/Bono.
> 
> JusticeL'association  se flicite du ferme soutien du Parlement Europen sur le principe que les fournisseurs de communications lectroniques ne devraient pas tre invits  prendre des mesures contre le consommateur en dehors d'une ordonnance du Tribunal .
> 
> En somme, l'ETNO montre ici nettement sa dsapprobation  la loi Hadopi, et plus prcisment  la riposte gradue, cette dernire passant par une simple autorit indpendante, et non un juge, pour couper l'accs  Internet des personnes souponnes d'avoir tlcharg illgalement.
> 
> Les principaux FAI europens envoient donc ici un message fort aux gouvernements de tous les pays du Vieux Continent, alors que l'ide d'une riposte gradue a germ dans l'esprit de nombreux pays (France, Royaume-Uni, Italie, l'Irlande, etc.

----------


## souviron34

> Je viens de lire quelques lignes concernant cette foutue lois sur ubuntu-fr, et j'avoue ne pas savoir si je dois rire ou pleurer lorsque je lis:


Non ni l'un ni l'autre..

C'est le standard de la loi pour toutes les lois et pour tous les citoyens, du moins en France..

Le standard est :

"Nul n'est cens ignorer la loi".

C'est valable pour les impts, la scurit routire, comme l pour Hadopi.

Quant  la "prsomption d'innocence" et le fait d'apporter la preuve, c'est kifkif... Parlez-en aux prvenus d'Outreau etc etc..

Le principe mme de garde  vue (valable dans la trs grande majorit des pays, et pas seulement la France) se base l-dessus.







> ...



C'est vrai que les FAI sont de grands soutiens de la cration intellectuelle et des oeuvres artistiques, c'est bien connu  ::aie:: 

Leur position est par consquent purement fonde sur l'accs libre et gratuit  l'ducation et  la culture (_comme le notaient quelqu'un ici, ainsi que l'absurde "bien pensance" du Parlement Europen_)  ::P: 


Qu'est-ce que a vous fait d'tre avec les multinationales qui contrlent votre accs  l'information contre les multinationales qui diffusent de la musique ?
 ::aie::

----------


## smyley

> Qu'est-ce que a vous fait d'tre avec les multinationales qui contrlent votre accs  l'information contre les multinationales qui diffusent de la musique ?


Les multinationales qui diffusent de la musique gagnent pas mal d'argent grce aux multinationales qui contrlent l'accs  l'information, l'inverse n'est pas aussi vident.

Et la loi devrais protger les citoyens des multinationales qui contrlent l'accs  l'information plutt que de tenter d'enrichir les multinationales qui diffusent de la musique en ouvrant la possibilit  monsieur tout le monde de se faire condamner sans que ce tout le monde ai la moindre possibilit de se dfendre.

 ::roll::

----------


## el_slapper

> Les multinationales qui diffusent de la musique gagnent pas mal d'argent grce aux multinationales qui contrlent l'accs  l'information, l'inverse n'est pas aussi vident.


Je suis contre cette loi stupide et contre productive, mais l'argument de vente des FAI au dbut des annes 2000, c'tait "tlchargez illimit". Sous-entendu du contenu fabriqu par les multinationales qui diffusent la musique, le cinma ou encore le logiciel. Ils ne prcisaient d'ailleurs pas que les tlchargements seraient lgaux, et de toutes faons, y'avait pas d'offre lgale.....les VRAIS arguments contre cette loi sont suffisants(focalisation sur une forme de piratage au dtriment de tout les autres, empilements de strates administratives l ou donner des moyens  la police devrait suffire, imprcision totale de la repression, etc...), pas besoin d'en inventer de faux.




> Et la loi devrais protger les citoyens des multinationales qui contrlent l'accs  l'information plutt que de tenter d'enrichir les multinationales qui diffusent de la musique en ouvrant la possibilit  monsieur tout le monde de se faire condamner sans que ce tout le monde ai la moindre possibilit de se dfendre.


La loi devrait protger le droit. Point. Celui des fabriquants de musique et celui du _vulgum pecus_. La loi n'a pas  choisir, elle doit dfendre chacun.

----------


## FloMo

Hadopi : encore une absurdit franaise.

Se demander si on doit ou non punir le vol, a va quand mme loin.

Tu te fais attraper  voler dans un supermarch (grce aux camras de surveillance) , on t'avertit une fois, deux fois puis tu ne peux plus revenir et aprs c'est la police qui s'en charge.

Pourquoi se pose-t-on la question de la mthode  employer sur Internet ?

Le vol, c'est le vol. Et le fait qu'il soit pratiqu par de nombreuses personnes ne le rend pas pour autant lgal.

----------


## Mdinoc

Mais a n'est pas a, la question.

La question, c'est est-ce qu'on va te faire une fouille complte systmatique  la sortie du magasin, et te mettre en taule sur dnonciation...

----------


## kuranes

> Hadopi : encore une absurdit franaise.
> 
> Se demander si on doit ou non punir le vol, a va quand mme loin.
> 
> Tu te fais attraper  voler dans un supermarch (grce aux camras de surveillance) , on t'avertit une fois, deux fois puis tu ne peux plus revenir et aprs c'est la police qui s'en charge.
> 
> Pourquoi se pose-t-on la question de la mthode  employer sur Internet ?
> 
> Le vol, c'est le vol. Et le fait qu'il soit pratiqu par de nombreuses personnes ne le rend pas pour autant lgal.


Est il lgitime d'arrter sous dnonciation des personnes sans aucune preuve de leur culpabilit, personnes dnonces videmment par des socit prives ? Et videmment sans aucune prsomption d'innocence ?

----------


## FloMo

> Mais a n'est pas a, la question.
> 
> La question, c'est est-ce qu'on va te faire une fouille complte systmatique  la sortie du magasin, et te mettre en taule sur dnonciation...


En mme temps, le systme de contrle est dj en place ds qu'il y a beaucoup de traffic. C'est comme a qu'ils traquent les pdophiles.

Aprs, qu'il y ait des rgles tablies pour ces contrles du traffic, personnellement, a m'arrange. Je prfre recevoir une lettre recommande plutt qu'tre directement invit par la gendarmerie.

----------


## FloMo

> Est il lgitime d'arrter sous dnonciation des personnes sans aucune preuve de leur culpabilit, personnes dnonces videmment par des socit prives ? Et videmment sans aucune prsomption d'innocence ?


Pas plus qu'il n'est lgitime de voler le travail des autres, que ce soient les cinastes, les artistes ou bien les dveloppeurs.

Si les personnes sont dnonces et non coupables, je ne vois pas o est le soucis. La dnonciation calomnieuse est punie par la loi, donc a se rgle devant le tribunal. C'est le rle de la justice.

----------


## Mdinoc

Le problme, c'est qu'on t'envoie des recommands, puis qu'on te coupe le net, avant que tu n'aies la possibilit de prouver que tu es innocent.

Et que c'est  ta charge de le prouver. Un principe fondamental de la dmocratie jet par la fentre.

----------


## Matthieu2000

> Hadopi : encore une absurdit franaise.
> 
> Se demander si on doit ou non punir le vol, a va quand mme loin.
> 
> Tu te fais attraper  voler dans un supermarch (grce aux camras de surveillance) , on t'avertit une fois, deux fois puis tu ne peux plus revenir et aprs c'est la police qui s'en charge.
> 
> Pourquoi se pose-t-on la question de la mthode  employer sur Internet ?
> 
> Le vol, c'est le vol. Et le fait qu'il soit pratiqu par de nombreuses personnes ne le rend pas pour autant lgal.


Sauf que l il n'y a pas de camra. 
Par exemple deux personnes attaquent le supermarch.On entend "FloMo  prend la caisse!".  Doit on arrter FloMo pour vol, sans jugement naturellement?

----------


## FloMo

> Le problme, c'est qu'on t'envoie des recommands, puis qu'on te coupe le net, avant que tu n'aies la possibilit de prouver que tu es innocent.
> 
> Et que c'est  ta charge de le prouver. Un principe fondamental de la dmocratie jet par la fentre.


Et une fois que le jugement a prouv que tu n'tais pas fautif, tu reois des ddommagements. Etre coup d'internet (aprs avoir reu des recommands sans ragir), ce n'est pas non plus la mort. D'autant que les lieux publics seront sur liste blanche.

Je ne vois pas un policier derrire chaque citoyen. L'objectif est surtout de dmanteler les gros rseaux et faire peur aux petits voleurs.

Il y a plein de lois qui ont fait trs peur comme celle-ci et tout le monde a rl. Puis c'est pass. Et tout le monde a oubli.

----------


## FloMo

> Sauf que l il n'y a pas de camra. 
> Par exemple deux personnes attaquent le supermarch.On entend "FloMo  prend la caisse!".  Doit on arrter FloMo pour vol, sans jugement naturellement?


Si un couillon me dnonce pour quelque-chose que je n'ai pas fait, j'irai en garde  vue, comme c'est souvent le cas, jusqu' tre innocent.

On n'en n'est pas l : il s'agit de recevoir des recommands puis tre coup d'internet pour un mois et ce dans l'hypothse ou par malchance tu ferais parti des quelques centaines de personnes tout au plus qui seraient surveilles.

----------


## Matthieu2000

Rat! C'est  toi de prouver que t'es innocent! C'est direct la prison !

----------


## Mdinoc

> Et une fois que le jugement a prouv que tu n'tais pas fautif, tu reois des ddommagements.


Ah, oui, j'oubliais le seul moyen officiel de prouver ton innocence: Tu dois avoir install _avant les faits_ un spyware payant et non-interoprable qui va surveiller ta connexion pour dire que tu n'as pas fait de choses suspectes.

En clair, tu n'es innocent que si tu te soumets  une fouille des cavits chaque fois que tu rentres chez toi, pour vrifier que tu n'as rien de suspect sur toi... Et tu dois payer les flics pour a... Et ils appartiennent  une bote prive.


Et je te rappelle, une fois qu'on t'a coup internet, tu payes toujours l'abonnement, histoire de...

----------


## Jidefix

Et voila encore un qui se pointe comme une fleur avec ses phrases toutes faites "tlcharger=vol" "hadopi=sauver les artistes" et on repart au dbut du dbat, ouaiiiiiis...

On reprend quelques points, pour les dtails, je t'invite  relire le dbat:

- Ce sera  toi de prouver ton innocence une fois qu'on t'aura coup ton accs. Je ne vois rien qui puisse prouver mon innocence si on m'accuse d'avoir tlcharg un truc, si tu as une ide, dis moi je suis tout ouie.
- La coupure peut aller jusqu' 6 mois
- Tu payes ton abonnement pendant la coupure, c'est  dire pour une offre triple play environ 10 par mois pour internet, ce qui fait 60 de donns gratuitement aux FAI en change d'aucun service.
- N'importe qui peut usurper ton adresse IP, a se fait rgulirement, et a se fera encore plus une fois que la loi sera passe.
- N'importe qui peut voler ton accs WiFi et tlcharger avec ton accs  toi pour peu que tu n'aie pas des connaissances techniques d'administrateur rseau (et encore...), pour reprendre ton analogie, c'est comme si on prenait ta main pour voler quelque chose dans un supermarch et mettre l'objet dans le sac d'un autre.
- Ta seule dfense est d'installer un trojan fourni par le FAI, je vois d'ici mon antivirus me hurler dessus, sans parler des risques de piratage industriel, d'espionnage etc. (on ne parle pas que d'ados boutonneux ici, il y a aussi des cadres qui envoient des mails importants)
- L'ide selon laquelle Hadopi aide les artistes suppose que le tlchargement nuit  l'industrie du disque, ce qui est une ide plus que fumeuse et jamais justifie.

pour rsumer:
- a ne fera pas acheter les gens
- a coutera cher
- a condamnera des innocents

Donc voila, en prenant le problme dans le sens inverse:
Pourquoi Hadopi? a apporte quoi  qui exactement?

----------


## Invit

> Et une fois que le jugement a prouv que tu n'tais pas fautif, tu reois des ddommagements. Etre coup d'internet (aprs avoir reu des recommands sans ragir), ce n'est pas non plus la mort. D'autant que les lieux publics seront sur liste blanche.


Stop ! Arrtez tout ! Les sanctions prvues par HADOPI se font via une "haute autorit" et non une procdure judiciaire. Ds lors toutes vos histoire de preuve, dnonciation... ne marchent plus.
Tu vas pas avoir en face de toi un juge, ni un avocat  ct de toi. Ca va pas se rgler lors d'une discussion autour d'une table.
Tout a se rgle administrativement en quelque sorte. Enfin, a risque de pas passer pour l'Europe.




> Ce sera  toi de prouver ton innocence une fois qu'on t'aura coup ton accs. Je ne vois rien qui puisse prouver mon innocence si on m'accuse d'avoir tlcharg un truc, si tu as une ide, dis moi je suis tout ouie.


Si, l'installation de leur espce de spyware bidon  ::aie:: 

Je me demande quand mme s'il y a une sanction suprme, au del de la coupure de la ligne. Je m'explique : avant on pouvait prendre une amende ou de la prison. Ils sont quand mme pas pass de a  une tape sur la main et une coupure d'un an ? Est-ce qu' un moment les anciens textes prennent le pas sur HADOPI ?

----------


## Jidefix

> Stop ! Arrtez tout ! Les sanctions prvues par HADOPI se font via une "haute autorit" et non une procdure judiciaire. Ds lors toutes vos histoire de preuve, dnonciation... ne marchent plus.
> Tu vas pas avoir en face de toi un juge, ni un avocat  ct de toi. Ca va pas se rgler lors d'une discussion autour d'une table.
> Tout a se rgle administrativement en quelque sorte. Enfin, a risque de pas passer pour l'Europe.


La coupure se fera par Hadopi, cependant la contestation se fera devant un juge (je ne sais plus de quel tribunal par contre, il me semble qu'il s'agit de la cour d'appel mais je ne suis pas sur)




> Si, l'installation de leur espce de spyware bidon.


Oui  condition de l'avoir install AVANT la sanction.

J'ajoute pour les avertissements que s'ils envoient un mail  mon adresse de FAI, je ne le saurai pas car je ne consulte pas cette adresse, et les recommands, ben a se perd (aprs tout ma gardienne les prends souvent  ma place qu'est ce qui l'empeche de me pourrir la vie en ne me le disant pas? Thorie du complot encore une fois? Ca s'est dej vu...)

----------


## Acropole

> Ce sera  toi de prouver ton innocence une fois qu'on t'aura coup ton accs.


Ce qui est totalement  l'encontre de la prsomption d'innocence.
Dans le droit actuel on est innocent jusqu'a preuve du contraire.
Si on est coupable jusqu'a preuve du contraire on peut condamner n'importe qui n'importe quand.
Et si en plus il est impossible de prouver son innocence...
On revient au moyen age et aux procs de sorcires.

----------


## Jidefix

> Est-ce qu' un moment les anciens textes prennent le pas sur HADOPI ?


Meme pas!
Les deux procdures sont diffrentes.

Dans l'ordre, on a donc:
- Moins de libert d'expression
- Suppression de la prsomption d'innocence
- Double peine


Tout a pour:
- Je cherche encore  qui a profite. Le premier qui dit "les artistes" est invit  re-relire le dbat

----------


## befalimpertinent

> L'objectif est surtout de dmanteler les gros rseaux et faire peur aux petits voleurs.


Pour les gros rseaux (pas sur de savoir ce dont il s'agit) : je crois que, ci a n'est dj fait, ils pourront utilis 1 des 1000 techniques existantes pour contourner le flicage.
Et je crois mme que sur ce point cela sera contre productif puisque mme le "petit voleur" lambda qui  2-3 notions rseau saura contourner la loi. Plus il y a du monde qui contourne, plus il sera difficile d'attraper "les gros rseaux". 
Si le cryptage de donnes se banalise,quid de la dtection des "vrais" problmes (note demander  Lefvre)

----------


## gmotw

> Ce qui est totalement  l'encontre de la prsomption d'innocence.
> Dans le droit actuel on est innocent jusqu'a preuve du contraire.
> Si on est coupable jusqu'a preuve du contraire on peut condamner n'importe qui n'importe quand.
> Et si en plus il est impossible de prouver son innocence...
> On revient au moyen age et aux procs de sorcires.


a marche dj comme a pour les radars automatiques aprs tout (tu payes plein pot si tu veux contester)

----------


## om

Les artistes sont arnaqus par cette loi, c'est une chose. On peut dire "tant pis pour eux, qu'ils fassent passer leur loi pourrie, elle ne s'appliquera pas".

Plusieurs problmes cependant.

Tout d'abord le fait de prendre (encore) du retard pour la juste rmunration des artistes n'est pas bnfique  la culture.

Plus grave, elle bafoue beaucoup de principes de droit et remet en cause la justice : http://dl.rom1v.com/hadopi.pdf

Mais pourquoi ils s'obstinent  faire passer le texte alors qu'il a t montr que a ne fonctionnerait pas?

Les artistes sont berns, mais les maisons de disques aussi (mme si elles ont quand mme un intrt partag  prserver leur modle actuel). Ce projet de loi n'est bien sr pas fait pour dfendre la culture, et mme si l'Hadopi ne fonctionnera pas, certains articles et amendements pourront s'appliquer.

Tout d'abord, le but est de commencer  casser la neutralit du rseau (intrts conomiques privs normes), par l'amendement 50 de l'article 2 : article PCInpact.

Le lobbying franais (entre autre) au niveau europen veut d'ailleurs imposer la discrimination du net en Europe : le projet Hadopi ne servira qu' obliger les FAI  mettre en place les mesures techniques rapidement.

L'article 5, quant  lui, prpare l'arrive de la loi LSI (LOPSI2) prochainement prsente par MAM, qui prconise la surveillance et le filtrage des contenus consults par les internautes, avec les drives possibles (combines  la labellisation, et dj proposes par la Ministre de la Culture, comme le filtrage par liste blanche des bornes wifi, qui a t abandonn devant le toll gnral, mais qui ne manquera pas de revenir dans les annes  venir).

L'article 6 oblige, pour se dfendre lors des accusations  tort de l'Hadopi, d'installer un mouchard sur les ordinateurs des citoyens. Bien sr, a ne scurise en rien l'accs internet (rfrence au "logiciel de scurisation"), mais a permet de faciliter la mise en place de certaines mesures de la loi LSI.


Alors quand je lis certains artistes disant  il faut protger la cration , je rponds :  oui, c'est pour a qu'il faut refuser l'Hadopi .

Quand je lis certains pirates disant  tout doit tre gratuit, on s'en fout des artistes riches, ils n'ont pas besoin de sous  (dont je me demande parfois si ce ne sont pas des commentaires de personnes en faveur du projet de loi qui veulent dcrdibiliser les opposants au texte), je rponds :  non, les artistes doivent tre rmunrs ; c'est justement ce que ne permet pas l'Hadopi .

Quand je lis certains opposants disant  qu'elle passe cette loi, elle ne s'appliquera pas , je rponds :  ne vous limitez pas au principe de la "riposte gradue", ce n'est qu'une faade (qui plus est trs contestable) ! La neutralit du rseau est en danger, et le filtrage des contenus permettra un contrle accru de l'information "officielle" .

----------


## Acropole

> a marche dj comme a pour les radars automatiques aprs tout (tu payes plein pot si tu veux contester)


C'est pas tout  fait pareil. 
Avec les radars il y'a une preuve d'infraction.
Avec Hadopi il y'a mme pas besoin de preuve.

----------


## FloMo

> Rat! C'est  toi de prouver que t'es innocent! C'est direct la prison !


Direct la prison... faut arrter. Plusieurs lettres, quelques coupures d'accs. Rien de bien mchant. C'est comme quand tu te fais flasher : tu payes, tu prouves que tu es innocent et voil. Pas de quoi en faire un drame.

Si les franais n'avaient pas tlcharg illgalement  tort et  travers comme des ******, on n'en serait pas l. Au Japon, par exemple, ils sont moins de 10%  tlcharger illgalement tellement ils ont honte.

Dans l'ventualit fort improbable o de trs nombreuses injustices soient faites avec HADOPI, il est clair que les victimes potentielles paieront les pots casss par les autres. Mais c'est souvent comme a que a se passe. Dans ces cas-l, il faut accuser les vrais coupables.

Si demain on vient chez moi en m'accusant  tort d'avoir vendu des voitures voles, je ne vais pas me retourner vers les victimes mais plutt vers les voleurs.

----------


## om

> Dans l'ventualit *fort improbable* o de trs nombreuses injustices soient faites avec HADOPI


 ::aie:: 

En fait tu as raison, cette ventualit est assez improbable, car le texte ne sera trs probablement jamais appliqu (en tout cas la riposte gradue elle-mme, pas les articles et amendements priphriques), tellement le dispositif est alatoire (sans parler du fait que ce sont des "polices prives" qui feront la "chasse au pirate").

----------


## FloMo

> Ah, oui, j'oubliais le seul moyen officiel de prouver ton innocence: Tu dois avoir install _avant les faits_ un spyware payant et non-interoprable qui va surveiller ta connexion pour dire que tu n'as pas fait de choses suspectes.
> 
> En clair, tu n'es innocent que si tu te soumets  une fouille des cavits chaque fois que tu rentres chez toi, pour vrifier que tu n'as rien de suspect sur toi... Et tu dois payer les flics pour a... Et ils appartiennent  une bote prive.
> 
> 
> Et je te rappelle, une fois qu'on t'a coup internet, tu payes toujours l'abonnement, histoire de...


Et tout ceci si tu fais parti, sur plusieurs millions d'internautes, du malheureux qui non seulement est surveill mais en plus est accus  tort.

Jusqu' preuve du contraire, dans les arrestations de pdophiles qui utilisent aujourd'hui les mmes mthodes, ils n'ont pas souvent accus quelqu'un  tort. Je pense qu'on en aurait entendu parler.

----------


## FloMo

> En fait tu as raison, cette ventualit est assez improbable, car le texte ne sera jamais appliqu (en tout cas la riposte gradue elle-mme, pas les articles et amendements priphriques).


cf. mon post prcdent. Beaucoup de personnes ont t accuses  tort de pdophilie sur Internet ?

----------


## om

> Jusqu' preuve du contraire, dans les arrestations de pdophiles qui utilisent aujourd'hui les mmes mthodes, ils n'ont pas souvent accus quelqu'un  tort. Je pense qu'on en aurait entendu parler.


Non, car justement, ils ne se contentent pas de l'ip sur un dispositif automatis !

Si c'tait le cas, il y aurait eu des accusations  tort

----------


## Matthieu2000

> Direct la prison... faut arrter. Plusieurs lettres, quelques coupures d'accs. Rien de bien mchant. C'est comme quand tu te fais flasher : tu payes, tu prouves que tu es innocent et voil. Pas de quoi en faire un drame.


Relis les deux posts plus hauts!

----------


## om

> Et tout ceci si tu fais parti, sur plusieurs millions d'internautes, du malheureux qui non seulement est surveill mais en plus est accus  tort.


Si tu lis le pdf dont j'ai donn le lien (et qui est encore dans ma signature), j'y explique que a n'est pas un hasard malheureux...

Les tests de ces dispositifs ont d'ailleurs montr environ 30% d'erreurs (chiffres annoncs lors des dbats dans l'hmicycle).

----------


## befalimpertinent

J'espre que pour ces cas l'enqute est un peu plus pousse (dj on parle ici d'enqute ralis par des policiers et non une socit prive+ d'un jugement fait par 3 personnes en 25.4 secondes/dossier) qu'un simple relev d'adresse ip. Soyons srieux, comparons le comparable.

----------


## FloMo

> Et voila encore un qui se pointe comme une fleur avec ses phrases toutes faites "tlcharger=vol" "hadopi=sauver les artistes" et on repart au dbut du dbat, ouaiiiiiis...
> 
> On reprend quelques points, pour les dtails, je t'invite  relire le dbat:
> 
> - Ce sera  toi de prouver ton innocence une fois qu'on t'aura coup ton accs. Je ne vois rien qui puisse prouver mon innocence si on m'accuse d'avoir tlcharg un truc, si tu as une ide, dis moi je suis tout ouie.


Scruter le disque dur. Avec l'historique du systme de fichier, on voit tout ce qui est pass.




> - La coupure peut aller jusqu' 6 mois


D'o les listes blanches.




> - Tu payes ton abonnement pendant la coupure, c'est  dire pour une offre triple play environ 10 par mois pour internet, ce qui fait 60 de donns gratuitement aux FAI en change d'aucun service.


C'est vrai que dans le cas d'une accusation  tort, c'est dommage.




> - N'importe qui peut usurper ton adresse IP, a se fait rgulirement, et a se fera encore plus une fois que la loi sera passe.


D'o l'IPv6.




> - N'importe qui peut voler ton accs WiFi et tlcharger avec ton accs  toi pour peu que tu n'aie pas des connaissances techniques d'administrateur rseau (et encore...), pour reprendre ton analogie, c'est comme si on prenait ta main pour voler quelque chose dans un supermarch et mettre l'objet dans le sac d'un autre.


Tout comme c'est le cas aujourd'hui pour le contenu pdophile. Sauf qu'aujourd'hui, a ne choque personne.




> - Ta seule dfense est d'installer un trojan fourni par le FAI, je vois d'ici mon antivirus me hurler dessus, sans parler des risques de piratage industriel, d'espionnage etc. (on ne parle pas que d'ados boutonneux ici, il y a aussi des cadres qui envoient des mails importants)


Je vais rien installer du tout et si je me fais accuser  tort, je te tiens au courant.




> - L'ide selon laquelle Hadopi aide les artistes suppose que le tlchargement nuit  l'industrie du disque, ce qui est une ide plus que fumeuse et jamais justifie.


Le tlchargement illgal, c'est de la surconsommation. Tout comme on lutte contre l'obsit, il est bon de lutter contre ce phnomne qui veut que l'on tlcharge plein de films pour pas les voir, qu'on n'en voit tellement qu'on ne les apprcie plus,...

Personnellement, je tlcharge de la musique sur iTunes, a ne me ruine pas, a rapporte de l'argent  quelqu'un. Artiste ou pas, je m'en fiche, a fait tourner l'conomie, contrairement au vol. C'est un minimum de reconnaissance.

Par contre, si j'avais plus de bande passante disponible pour tlcharger utile (Debian en net install), je ne cracherais pas dessus.




> pour rsumer:
> - a ne fera pas acheter les gens
> - a coutera cher
> - a condamnera des innocents


Evidemment, tout le monde a envie de se sentir comme un hros en luttant contre l'injustice et en dfendant les innocents. Seulement, dans les faits, c'est pas a. Dans les faits, tu parles de cinma ou de musique avec qui que ce soit : "je sais pas, je crois que je l'ai tlcharg, j'ai du le balancer."

Bah non : une oeuvre, a se conserve ; un travail, a se respecte.

Je ne vois pas pourquoi le travail des autres devrait tre considr comme jetable, "bouffable" comme un macdo, vol sans reconnaissance.




> Donc voila, en prenant le problme dans le sens inverse:
> Pourquoi Hadopi? a apporte quoi  qui exactement?


Ca peut peut-tre motiv les gens a bien consomm et se dire que leur travail sera reconnu s'ils reconnaissent celui des autres. Ca peut peut-tre limiter l'individualisme collectif du voleur qui ne se rend plus compte de son acte cherchant  se donner bonne conscience.

----------


## FloMo

> Non, car justement, ils ne se contentent pas de l'ip sur un dispositif automatis !
> 
> Si c'tait le cas, il y aurait eu des accusations  tort


Et alors ? Il est en prison ? Jusqu' preuve du contraire, eDonkey, ce n'est pas le rseau o on trouve le plus de contenu lgal. C'est normal qu'ils soient sur la liste des suspects.

----------


## FloMo

> Pour les gros rseaux (pas sur de savoir ce dont il s'agit) : je crois que, ci a n'est dj fait, ils pourront utilis 1 des 1000 techniques existantes pour contourner le flicage.
> Et je crois mme que sur ce point cela sera contre productif puisque mme le "petit voleur" lambda qui  2-3 notions rseau saura contourner la loi. Plus il y a du monde qui contourne, plus il sera difficile d'attraper "les gros rseaux". 
> Si le cryptage de donnes se banalise,quid de la dtection des "vrais" problmes (note demander  Lefvre)


Ce n'est pas faux par rapport au cryptage.

Mais je pense que le but de cette loi est surtout d'inciter les jeunes  ne pas faire un truc illgal. C'est comme beaucoup de lois o thoriquement tu risques la prison et tout et tout. Mais c'est surtout pour dissuader.

----------


## granquet

FloMo: il y'as 15 pages de dbat ... et t'es en train de relancer le dbat de la ou il as dmarr  ::aie::

----------


## FloMo

> Si tu lis le pdf dont j'ai donn le lien (et qui est encore dans ma signature), j'y explique que a n'est pas un hasard malheureux...
> 
> Les tests de ces dispositifs ont d'ailleurs montr environ 30% d'erreurs (chiffres annoncs lors des dbats dans l'hmicycle).


Oui mais bon, on n'est pas dans un monde de Bisounours. Il y a une surconsommation des mdias tlchargs sur Internet et il est bon d'endiguer ce phnomne. Aprs, une loi peut tre rvisable, mais elle a le mrite d'exister. C'est facile de critiquer.

----------


## FloMo

> FloMo: il y'as 15 pages de dbat ... et t'es en train de relancer le dbat de la ou il as dmarr


Ca sert  a un dbat : le mouvement perptuel  la porte de l'homme...  ::lol:: 

C'est tellement drle un dbat o 90% des personnes sont d'accord.

----------


## FloMo

> Ce qui est totalement  l'encontre de la prsomption d'innocence.
> Dans le droit actuel on est innocent jusqu'a preuve du contraire.
> Si on est coupable jusqu'a preuve du contraire on peut condamner n'importe qui n'importe quand.
> Et si en plus il est impossible de prouver son innocence...
> On revient au moyen age et aux procs de sorcires.


Sauf qu'aujourd'hui, si tu te fais prendre, c'est selon la loi jusqu' 300 000 euros d'amende et 3 ans de prison. C'est donc gradu et rglement.

Je ne me vois pas tout  fait faire la pese avec un canard, c'est exagr.

----------


## BainE

Bonjour,

cette loi est ridicule, tout ce fatras pour 2 menestrels au talent plus ou moins douteux, menestrels qui n ont pas tous l air de subir la crise de plein fouet par ailleurs. 
Faut arreter un peu, c est normal que chaque francais ne puisse pas se faire produire son petit CD.
Meme si ces derniers temps des qu un ado boutonneux sait aligner 2 accords sur une folk, on nous balance sa mievrerie sur son petit coeur bris, ou qui nous explique que la guerre et le chomage c est mal, pendant 3 semaines en boucle sur toutes les radios.

Que l offre depasse la demande personne n y songe (en quantit, qualit, ou les deux) ?
C'est sur que ca a l air d etre un metier fabuleux qui interesse beaucoup de gens (plus que balayeur), d autant plus avec le phenomene de starification.

[edit] 
donc contre cette loi qui
- defini un modele de presomption de culpabilit, (sans parler du fait qu on delegue le justice a un organisme non seulement priv mais interess)
- contre un spyware gouvernemental sur mon Pc (faudrait deja qu il en code un pour Debian et Solaris je sens que c est pas gagn)

----------


## granquet

> Sauf qu'aujourd'hui, si tu te fais prendre, c'est selon la loi jusqu' 300 000 euros d'amende et 3 ans de prison. C'est donc gradu et rglement.
> 
> Je ne me vois pas tout  fait faire la pese avec un canard, c'est exagr.


sauf qu'aujourd'hui pour se faire prendre, il faut des preuves ... et avec un systeme d'enquete qui marche et qui ne pose de problemes a personne.
c'est cher, ca pique ... mais c'est comme ca, c'est la loi et ca respecte les principes de la justice.

Hadopi, pas du tout ... tu te fait prendre "au ptit bonheur la chance" avec 30% de faux positifs sans moyens (aucun: relis le debat) de prouver ton innocense.
aussi minime soit la sanction (notez que ca ne rend pas caduque la juridiction actuelle, tu peux recevoir la lettre recommande et 2 jours plus tard passer en jugement et prendre 300k euros d'amende ...), etre puni pour quelque chose qu'on as pas fait c'est pas tolerable ... si le systeme avait 1% de faux positif, pourquoi pas ... mais on en est a 30 !
et ca, avant l'adoption de la loi, imaginez apres, que les mechants pirates tueurs de grand mere auront crypte leurs reseaux et utiliseront l'adresse ip de casimir !

un autre probleme se pose: une fois que tous les telechargeur de musique jettable auront compris comment utilise un reseau securise, qu'il y'auras des VPN partout chez tous les particuliers ...
a ce moment la les terroristes seront heureux! leurs petits reseaux securise seras litteralement noye dans la masse!

quand a ipv6 nous sauveras tous: tu te met le doigt dans l'oeil, avec ipv6 nous disposerons d'une pool d'ip plus importante, du multicast over internet et la suppression du NAT.
le vol d'addresse ip ... ca se feras toujours !

----------


## Acropole

Je ne suis pas spcialiste en la matire pour le faire, mais je pense que ce qui serrait intressant pour prouver l'inutilit de cette loi serrait de tlcharger un max de contenu illgal en usurpant l'IP d'un ministre ou d'une site gouvernemental.
Avis aux amateurs  ::P:

----------


## Molos

> Scruter le disque dur. Avec l'historique du systme de fichier, on voit tout ce qui est pass.


Et je leur envoi les disques dur de tous les ordinateurs qui sont chez mois ? Comment peuvent-ils tre sur que les disques dur que je leur envoi proviennent bien de chez moi, ou encore qu'ils proviennent de pc que j'utilise, et pas d'un pc que j'utilise jamais ?

Et quid des universits, entreprises, s'il y a une intrusion sur le rseau, on coupe le net  tout une entreprise/universit ?

----------


## Marco46

FloMo tu ne serais pas modrateur que je croirais  un gros troll tout vert et tout velu !

Ce texte est indfendable pour quiconque faisant le bilan des avantages/inconvnients.

Sans parler des principes fondamentaux d'un pays libre qu'il foule au pied (pour rester poli.)

----------


## cchatelain

> Oui mais bon, on n'est pas dans un monde de Bisounours. Il y a une surconsommation des mdias tlchargs sur Internet et il est bon d'endiguer ce phnomne. Aprs, une loi peut tre rvisable, mais elle a le mrite d'exister. C'est facile de critiquer.


Cette loi
- se base sur des dnonciations avec une technique de vrification qui a 30% d'erreur
- ne passe pas par un jugement mais une commission administrative
- baffoue le principe du prsum innocent

Il sera impossible pour un internaute de prouver son innocence, et avec les 30% d'erreur, on imagine ce que a peut donner.

Donc,  mon avis, cette loi  pour 1er dfaut d'exister, ce n'est surement pas un mrite. Elle ne peut amener qu'un matraquage. De plus les majors qui augmentent leurs prix et annoncent qu'une offre lgale correcte ne pourra exister qu'avec cette loi c'est tout simplement un scandale. On nous prend vraimment pour des abrutis.

----------


## FloMo

> Ce texte est indfendable pour quiconque faisant le bilan des avantages/inconvnients.


Un dbat o tout le monde est d'accord est la base d'un rgime totalitaire, surtout si le rle du dbat est de lgitimer ou pas un acte rprhensible.




> Sans parler des principes fondamentaux d'un pays libre qu'il foule au pied (pour rester poli.)


Ce n'est pas le premier dbat que je vois (je parle en gnral) o celui qui n'est pas dans la masse a forcment tort. C'est bien pour a que je trouve important de dbattre rellement sur le sujet. L'essentiel est d'avoir envisag tous les points de vue.

----------


## FloMo

> Cette loi
> - se base sur des dnonciations avec une technique de vrification qui a 30% d'erreur
> - ne passe pas par un jugement mais une commission administrative
> - baffoue le principe du prsum innocent
> 
> Il sera impossible pour un internaute de prouver son innocence, et avec les 30% d'erreur, on imagine ce que a peut donner.
> 
> Donc,  mon avis, cette loi  pour 1er dfaut d'exister, ce n'est surement pas un mrite. Elle ne peut amener qu'un matraquage. De plus les majors qui augmentent leurs prix et annoncent qu'une offre lgale correcte ne pourra exister qu'avec cette loi c'est tout simplement un scandale. On nous prend vraimment pour des abrutis.


C'est le discours qu'a tout le monde. Mais il est tellement facile qu'il ne m'a pas encore convaincu.

J'ai l'impression que tout le monde est persuad d'aller  contre-courant de quelque-chose alors que tout le monde va dans le mme sens. Je trouve a presque inquitant.

----------


## Matthieu2000

> Scruter le disque dur. Avec l'historique du systme de fichier, on voit tout ce qui est pass.


Je vois le genre :
 "Mr le juge, je suis innocence : j'ai un disque dur vierge!"
 "Mr le juge, je suis innocence : mon pc n'est pas allum!"

----------


## FloMo

> Et quid des universits, entreprises, s'il y a une intrusion sur le rseau, on coupe le net  tout une entreprise/universit ?


Les listes blanches servent  a. Mais personne ne semble avoir lu le dit texte au travers de ses propres yeux...

----------


## GrandFather

> C'est le discours qu'a tout le monde. Mais il est tellement facile qu'il ne m'a pas encore convaincu.


S'il est rellement si facile, il devrait tre aisment rfutable, non ?  :;):

----------


## FloMo

> S'il est rellement si facile, il devrait tre aisment rfutable, non ?


Il me semble qu'avec toutes ses drles de rumeurs il n'est pas pass la dernire fois.

----------


## Floral

C'est vrai que  certains points soulevs par FloMo mritent rflexion.
Personnellement je n'ai pas les moyens de payer 300K d'amande et les 30 * 6 = 600 et viter la prison.
Cette affirmation soulve une autre question: Est-ce que la riposte gradue ne vient pas en plus de cette condamnation? O le contraire a t dit?
En suite, peut on dcemment demander  un consommateur de payer quelque chose qu'il ne consomme justement pas?
Enfin c'est bien beau tout a mais si je fais partie des 30% d'innocent? Certes je serais ddommag mais je n'aurai pas accs au service en ligne (Je pense notamment au Ple emploi) depuis chez moi? Pire comment puis-je contribuer  ma propre cration, c'est  dire les projet que je dveloppe en open source et dont les dpts sont sur internet?
Alors que je ne mrite pas d'tre puni.
Des exemples comme a j'en ai plein.

----------


## Jidefix

> J'ai l'impression que tout le monde est persuad d'aller  contre-courant de quelque-chose alors que tout le monde va dans le mme sens. Je trouve a presque inquitant.


Je suis d'accord qu'un dbat  sens unique est malsain pour la socit, mais je pense que le problme qui provoque la frustration des anti-hadopi, c'est que leurs arguments n'ont jamais t discut  l'assemble nationale, ou au mieux abords puis carts sans rponse.
Comme beaucoup de rformes de ce gouvernement, beaucoup de questions sont poses, mais restent sans rponse. On sait juste que notre prsident ador veut absolument faire passer cette loi, et qu'il a quasiment reconnu que son avis tait indiscutable (le tout avec la maintenant banale analogie de "vol dans un supermarch", qui fait peur dans la bouche du prsident).

D'o la sensation que les arguments concrets sont compltement zapps au profit d'ides et de phrases toutes faites.
D'o le blocage sur nos phrases toutes faites  nous, tout dbat tant impossible.


Sinon concernant les dbats sur developpez, tout le monde est loin d'tre d'accord, c'est juste que maintenant le dbat s'est port sur d'autres lments, comme la pertinence du modle conomique de la culture et d'autres solutions  un ventuel problme du piratage (on n'est dej pas tous d'accord sur le fait qu'il y ait un problme) mais ils sont rpartis dans plusieurs sujets)

----------


## Mdinoc

Qu'appelles-tu les "listes blanches" ?
Tu veux dire qu'en cas de coupure internet, certains sites (choisis par l'tat) resteront accessibles?

En clair, que la coupure sera en fait un filtrage massif digne du grand pare-feu de Chine?

----------


## FloMo

> Je vois le genre :
>  "Mr le juge, je suis innocence : j'ai un disque dur vierge!"
>  "Mr le juge, je suis innocence : mon pc n'est pas allum!"


A l'heure actuelle, la justice a normment de mal  prouver la culpabilit  partir d'un disque dur. Donc l'accus devient vite innocent. Et c'est parfois bien triste. En attendant, a dfend les innocents. La prsomption d'innocence n'est pas applique par la police quand ils dbarquent chez un type louche (comprendre pervers) pour lui confisquer son matriel. Et personne ne se pose la question  savoir si c'est son boulot. (encore heureux)

Je ne pense pas qu'ils se prendront la tte. C'est comme les autres lois : la thorie puis la pratique, avec un foss entre les deux.

A mon avis, le petit gus qui tlcharge va recevoir ses emails, va arrter ses conneries. S'il est innocent, il n'aura pas grandes preuves  apporter pour le dmontrer (mais on ne prsente pas un texte de loi comme a, il faut que a ait l'air ferme).

Et surtout il y en a beaucoup qui ne vont pas tlcharger tout et n'importe quoi  tort et  travers. Il se pourrait mme qu'ils dcouvrent que s'ils ont pay les oeuvres, c'est qu'il y a une bonne raison.

----------


## Mdinoc

> A l'heure actuelle, la justice a normment de mal  prouver la culpabilit  partir d'un disque dur. Donc l'accus devient vite innocent.


Sauf que l, il faudra prouver _son innocence_ avec le disque dur. Donc l'accus reste vite coupable.

----------


## FloMo

> Qu'appelles-tu les "listes blanches" ?
> Tu veux dire qu'en cas de coupure internet, certains sites (choisis par l'tat) resteront accessibles?
> 
> En clair, que la coupure sera en fait un filtrage massif digne du grand pare-feu de Chine?


Absolument pas. Certains lieux comme les coles, les cybercafs qui en auront fait la demande, etc... ne seront pas contrls.

----------


## FloMo

> Sauf que l, il faudra prouver _son innocence_ avec le disque dur. Donc l'accus reste vite coupable.


A l'heure actuelle, si tu es pris sur Internet pour une activit illgale, tu n'es pas considr comme innocent. Tu es considr comme coupable, sauf qu'au moment o cette loi est passe cela n'a pas t fait en totale transparence, donc le public n'a pas ragi.

----------


## Matthieu2000

> Absolument pas. Certains lieux comme les coles, les cybercafs qui en auront fait la demande, etc... ne seront pas contrls.


lol les cybercafs un des premiers lieux pour ceux qui font de la diflamation.
Tu fais expres ou bien...

----------


## FloMo

> Sinon concernant les dbats sur developpez, tout le monde est loin d'tre d'accord, c'est juste que maintenant le dbat s'est port sur d'autres lments, comme la pertinence du modle conomique de la culture et d'autres solutions  un ventuel problme du piratage (on n'est dej pas tous d'accord sur le fait qu'il y ait un problme) mais ils sont rpartis dans plusieurs sujets)


Concernant les dbats sur dveloppez, j'ai bien spcifi qu'ils n'allaient pas tous dans le mme sens. Dans la plupart des dbats, il y a un quilibre entre pour et contre.

Mais gnralement, il y a des solutions alternatives proposes. Pour l'instant, je n'ai vu aucune solution propose pour lutter contre le piratage, donc la solution la moins pire reste la meilleure.

----------


## Mdinoc

Tu sembles croire que les gens seront "controls" individuellement. C'est faux: Les "ayants-droits" vont crire des crawlers qui vont plucher les sites comme The Pirate Bay, tous les trackers dessus, et envoyer les listes d'IP  la commission Hadopi.
... Y compris les IPs envoyes l par Tracker Poisoning, mais ne possdant aucun client P2P.

Cette commission devra (trs vite, pour rpondre aux quotas de Christine; si je me souviens bien, elle a moins d'une minute) dcider de la "riposte"  appliquer. Aucun "contrle" pouss ne sera fait.

----------


## Floral

> Absolument pas. Certains lieux comme les coles, les cybercafs qui en auront fait la demande, etc... ne seront pas contrls.


Donc si je comprends bien, pour tlcharger illgalement les pirates devront  aller au McDo? Si ce n'est pas contrl, qu'est-ce qui les en empche (je ne crois pas qu'il y ait de limitation de ports chez McDo d'ailleurs,  vrifier)

----------


## Barsy

> Mais gnralement, il y a des solutions alternatives proposes. Pour l'instant, je n'ai vu aucune solution propose pour lutter contre le piratage, donc la solution la moins pire reste la meilleure.


Et la licence globale ? C'est pas une solution a ?

Il est facile de ne lire que ce qu'on veut lire.

----------


## Matthieu2000

> Mais gnralement, il y a des solutions alternatives proposes. Pour l'instant, je n'ai vu aucune solution propose pour lutter contre le piratage, donc la solution la moins pire reste la meilleure.


-> http://www.developpez.net/forums/d72...ement-illegal/

----------


## FloMo

> Et la licence globale ? C'est pas une solution a ?


Dj propos en 2005 par la loi DADVSI, mais rejet par ceux qui sont contre Hadopi aujourd'hui...

----------


## Mdinoc

*PERDU.*

Elle a t propose *CONTRE* la loi DADVSI, et rejete par ceux qui la supportaient.

Son adoption (hlas temporaire) tait mme qualifie de "camouflet  RDDV" avant qu'il ne russisse  la faire sauter...

----------


## FloMo

> Tu sembles croire que les gens seront "controls" individuellement. C'est faux: Les "ayants-droits" vont crire des crawlers qui vont plucher les sites comme The Pirate Bay, tous les trackers dessus, et envoyer les listes d'IP  la commission Hadopi.
> ... Y compris les IPs envoyes l par Tracker Poisoning, mais ne possdant aucun client P2P.
> 
> Cette commission devra (trs vite, pour rpondre aux quotas de Christine; si je me souviens bien, elle a moins d'une minute) dcider de la "riposte"  appliquer. Aucun "contrle" pouss ne sera fait.


Mais bien sr ! Suis-je bte ! LE COMPLOT ! Des mchants pirates de mche avec le gouvernement vont pirater toutes les lignes des gentils (les gentils ne vont pas sur Pirate Bay) pour tlcharger illgalement et dnoncer les innocents qui recevront 2 mails et 3 recommands en moins de 5 minutes et qui finiront au bcher...

Heu... j'y crois pas trop. Heureusement, aprs les premires arrestations d'innocentes victimes, on pourra venir en reparler.

----------


## Marco46

FloMo franchement, tu ne soulves que des points qui ont maintes fois t abords ici ou ailleurs. Cherche de la doc sur le site de la Quadrature ou sur PCInpact et Numrama si tu veux des rponses  tes questions.

Si tu veux des arguments contradictoires et Pro-HADOPI regarde TF1, c'est le seul endroit o tu as une sorte de vomi qui peut ressembler de trs loin  une argumentation.

Ton dernier espoir pour voir des arguments pro-HADOPI c'est les archives de l'Assemble Nationale, et l tu auras plein plein de questions pertinentes de 5 ou 6 dputs et 80% du temps l'argument choc donn par Albanel et Riester qui coupe  toute discussion :

*Article Dfendu*.

Je suis entirement d'accord avec Jidefix sur ce point, si il y a un tel rejet de cette loi ici c'est bien parce que les problmes techniques soulevs par le projet de loi (indpendamment de la question morale ou politique d'une telle loi) ont t tout simplement *ignors*.

----------


## FloMo

> *PERDU.*
> 
> Elle a t propose *CONTRE* la loi DADVSI, et rejete par ceux qui la supportaient.
> 
> Son adoption (hlas temporaire) tait mme qualifie de "camouflet  RDDV" avant qu'il ne russisse  la faire sauter...


C'est vrai. N'empche que si c'est propos ce sera vu comme un nouvel impt patati patata, on connat le refrain.

Si c'tait mis en place, j'imagine le nombre de robots qui seraient lancs sur la toile... a peut marcher, en thorie.

----------


## Mdinoc

Inutile de "pirater" les lignes des "gentils" : Une petite injection d'IP dans les trackers, et hop, tu es un pirate!

Quelle va tre la raction d'un innocent moyen qui reoit son premier mail (dont l'envoi est facultatif) ?
Je vais te le dire: 



> "Euuuuuuuh ?????"


Et a, c'est en supposant que ce mail n'est pas stopp par un filtre anti-spam...

Et il n'y aura pas d'arrestation: Juste un autre mail pour "rcidive" ("mais je ne comprends pas, j'tais en vacances pour deux semaines et je n'ai pas allum mon PC!"), puis coupure.
Aucune possibilit de se dfendre,  part peut-tre l'installation d'un logiciel qui fait *[nom du dieu]-sait-quoi sur ton poste* et dont le but *avou* est de te surveiller!

*PS:* N'est-ce pas la Christine elle-mme qui parlait d'objectif de "10000 coupures par jour" pour la commission?

----------


## Matthieu2000

> Heu... j'y crois pas trop. Heureusement, aprs les premires arrestations d'innocentes victimes, on pourra venir en reparler.


trop tard ils n'ont plus internet pour en parler...

----------


## Mdinoc

> Si c'tait mis en place, j'imagine le nombre de robots qui seraient lancs sur la toile... a peut marcher, en thorie.


Oui mais l, la patate chaude ne sera plus dans les mains des tlchargeurs, mais celles des diteurs.

----------


## Acropole

Il n'y a pas de raison pour que tous les dbats proposent plusieurs solution.
Vous voulez dbattre du fait que la terre est ronde ? Vous pensez vraiment que c'est dangereux pour la dmocratie que tout le monde pense que la terre est ronde et pas plate ?

Tous les pirates s'arrangeront pour contourner les systmes. Et si a passe par le piratage du wi-fi du voisin, ils le feront. Pas besoin d'un complot pirate/gouvernement.

Enfin, la solution la moins pire est de ne pas adopter Hadopi. Il vaut mieux des pirates en libert que des innocents en prison.

----------


## FloMo

> Aucune possibilit de se dfendre,  part peut-tre l'installation d'un logiciel qui fait *[nom du dieu]-sait-quoi sur ton poste* et dont le but *avou* est de te surveiller!


Et aprs ? Tant bien mme qu'un type me surveille (qui lui mme serait surveill et ainsi de suite) j'en n'ai franchement rien  faire du moment que ce n'est pas rendu public.

----------


## Barsy

J'ai pas bien compris FloMo si tu considre que les gens qui dfendent HADOPI sont les pirates ou s'ils sont le ministre de la culture... Quand tu dis




> Des mchants pirates de mche avec le gouvernement vont pirater toutes les lignes des gentils (les gentils ne vont pas sur Pirate Bay) pour tlcharger illgalement


j'ai l'impression que tu considre que le piratage est le fruit du gouvernement.

De mme quand tu parles de licence globale pour DADVSI... J'ai le sentiment que tu confonds toutes les parties. Ou alors que tu ne t'es pas suffisamment inform...

----------


## Jidefix

> Des mchants pirates de mche avec le gouvernement vont pirater toutes les lignes des gentils (les gentils ne vont pas sur Pirate Bay) pour tlcharger illgalement et dnoncer les innocents qui recevront 2 mails et 3 recommands en moins de 5 minutes et qui finiront au bcher...


Euh... ce qu'il a voulu dire c'est que nous aurons:

- d'un cot des pirates qui effectivement chercheront  ruiner cette loi en injectant de fausses IP dans tous les sens (pour noyer les vritables IP dans une masse d'IP inexploitables)

- de l'autre cot des majors qui utiliserons des scripts d'analyse pour rcuprer ces IP, ce qui est aprs tout le but avou de cette loi: faire de la condamnation de masse en court-circuitant le systme judiciaire pour acclrer les procdures  moindre cot. Si c'est pour chopper trois pirates, la loi Hadopi n'apporte rien: le systme actuel le permet dej. En revanche les majors ne peuvent pas se permettre de passer par la CNIL pour punir les comportements de masse.

Donc il n'y a pas de complot, chaque camp a un but et des outil pour l'atteindre, ce qui est gnant c'est que soit la loi sera applique et sera compltement  l'ouest, soit elle ne sera pas applique, auquel cas on aura cre un organisme cher pour rien.

----------


## Matthieu2000

> Et aprs ? Tant bien mme qu'un type me surveille (qui lui mme serait surveill et ainsi de suite) j'en n'ai franchement rien  faire du moment que ce n'est pas rendu public.


C'est payant!

----------


## Mdinoc

N'allons pas jusqu' parler de prison: Encore que, la coupure du Net peut tre qualifi de prison numrique pour certains...

----------


## befalimpertinent

> Concernant les dbats sur dveloppez, j'ai bien spcifi qu'ils n'allaient pas tous dans le mme sens. Dans la plupart des dbats, il y a un quilibre entre pour et contre.


On est sur forum de dveloppeurs. Ces membres sont gnralement bien plus au point sur la non faisabilit technique de cette loi que le quidam moyen et mme plus que l'immense majorit des dputs et ministres si on se rfrent aux invraisemblances incroyables prononces lors des dbats (j'ai en mmoire des vidos : "Qu'est ce qui est pire : le p2p ou bitorrent ? Ou encore qu'est ce que le web 2.0 ? Qu'est ce qu'une adresse IP?" les rponses sont coquaces - ou consternantes selon le point de vue)

Rien qu'un point : si tu sait rellement ce qu'est une adresse ip toi aussi tu devrais reconnaitre l'inefficacit de la mesure.

Tes autres questionnements sur l'atteinte au libert, le statut de droit d'auteur, la licence globale sont eux plus lgitimes. Mais le ct techniquement irralisable sur laquelle ils reposent rend caduc le reste.


Bon courage nanmoins

Edit : le serveur doit chauffer, on frise le chat

----------


## FloMo

> Tous les pirates s'arrangeront pour contourner les systmes. Et si a passe par le piratage du wi-fi du voisin, ils le feront. Pas besoin d'un complet pirate/gouvernement.
> 
> Enfin, la solution la moins pire est de ne pas adopter Hadopi. Il vaut mieux des pirates en libert que des innocents en prison.


L'important, c'est que les petits malins y rflchissent  2 fois avant de prendre une oeuvre comme si le monde leur appartenait. Si c'est (thoriquement) puni par la loi, l'acte est fait en connaissance de cause. Aujourd'hui, le tlchargement illgal est considr comme normal (comme certaines pratiques douteuses dans certains pays) alors que ce n'est pas normal du tout de se procurer gratuitement une oeuvre qui est le fruit de plusieurs centaines d'heures de travail.

----------


## Mdinoc

> Et aprs ? Tant bien mme qu'un type me surveille (qui lui mme serait surveill et ainsi de suite) j'en n'ai franchement rien  faire *du moment que ce n'est pas rendu public.*


Tu es surveill par des organismes *privs* qui communiquent ces infos  l'Hadopi.
Donc, autant dire que c'est rendu public...

----------


## Mdinoc

L'arnaque n'est-elle pas illgale aussi?

Quand on voit l'offre "lgale" actuelle, o tlcharger lgalement coute plus cher qu'acheter le CD...

----------


## FloMo

> Rien qu'un point : si tu sait rellement ce qu'est une adresse ip toi aussi tu devrais reconnaitre l'inefficacit de la mesure.


Je m'en fous royalement que ce soit fiable ou pas. L'important, c'est que les gens prennent conscience de leurs actes.
Si on ne te dit jamais que voler, c'est mal, tu ne peux pas le deviner.




> Edit : le serveur doit chauffer, on frise le chat


<humour_de_11_H>
Mince, le rchauffement climatique...
Alors comme a on torture les chats ?
</humour_de_11_H>

----------


## Matthieu2000

> L'important, c'est que les petits malins y rflchissent  2 fois avant de prendre une oeuvre comme si le monde leur appartenait.


1seconde de rflexion choisir parmi les options: 
 changer  l'adresse ip
 cacher  l'adresse ip
 usurper l'adresse ip
 pirater le wifi du voisin
...

----------


## FloMo

> L'arnaque n'est-elle pas illgale aussi?
> 
> Quand on voit l'offre "lgale" actuelle, o tlcharger lgalement coute plus cher qu'acheter le CD...


J'achte ma musique sur iTunes et perso, je trouve a excellent.

C'est de bonne qualit, a ne s'abme pas, il y a du choix, on prend ce qu'on veut et on a un aperu avant d'acheter.

Par contre, c'est vrai que c'est un peu cher. Mais bon, c'est toujours comme a avec les nouveauts.

----------


## FloMo

> 1seconde de rflexion choisir parmi les options: 
>  changer  l'adresse ip
>  cacher  l'adresse ip
>  usurper l'adresse ip
>  pirater le wifi du voisin
> ...


Je voulais dire : "Si c'est puni par la loi, c'est peut-tre qu'il y a une bonne raison ?"

----------


## FloMo

> Tu es surveill par des organismes *privs* qui communiquent ces infos  l'Hadopi.
> Donc, autant dire que c'est rendu public...


J'ai ralis des missions sur des projets contenant des informations sur les personnes. Je peux assurer que la confidentialit est assure, et plutt 2 fois qu'une, avec une comptence technique certaine.

----------


## Jidefix

> L'important, c'est que les petits malins y rflchissent  2 fois avant de prendre une oeuvre comme si le monde leur appartenait. Si c'est (thoriquement) puni par la loi, l'acte est fait en connaissance de cause. Aujourd'hui, le tlchargement illgal est considr comme normal (comme certaines pratiques douteuses dans certains pays) alors que ce n'est pas normal du tout de se procurer gratuitement une oeuvre qui est le fruit de plusieurs centaines d'heures de travail.


La plupart d'entre nous sommes d'accord sur ce point, mais ce n'est pas une raison pour faire n'importe quoi, Hadopi ne rpond PAS  ce besoin, pas plus que Beethoven (le machin qui fait des ultra-son) ne rpondait  l'inscurit.
La loi est dj claire sur ce point: le tlchargement d'uvres protges est illgal. Hadopi n'apporte rien la dessus. Elle utilise des moyens administratifs et techniques diffrents, mais qui ne peuvent pas tre efficaces!

Faire n'importe quoi, ce n'est pas forcment mieux que ne rien faire du tout, si a ne fait qu'apporter d'autres problmes sans rsoudre celui de dpart. On est passe d'une France immobile  une France prte  accepter n'importe quelle loi pourvu qu'elle semble s'attaquer  un problme admis, mais a ne marchera pas mieux!


Les solutions alternatives proposes (licence globale, dveloppement d'offres lgales) mritent d'tre tudies, elles ont surement des dfauts, mais apporteraient un angle d'attaque diffrent au piratage tout en rconciliant la plupart des acteurs, le problme c'est qu'on ne parle que de punir un crime sans chercher  le limiter ou  limiter son impact (pour peu qu'on admette qu'il aie un impact ngatif, ce qui reste encore une fois  prouver)

----------


## Acropole

> Je voulais dire : "Si c'est puni par la loi, c'est peut-tre qu'il y a une bonne raison ?"


Oui mais la tu te trompe de dbat. 
Si tu veux discuter de la lgitimit du piratage c'est par ici.
Dans ce fil on discute de la lgitimit d'Hadopi, pas du piratage ou de la lutte anti-piratage.

----------


## FloMo

> Oui mais la tu te trompe de dbat. 
> Si tu veux discuter de la lgitimit du piratage c'est par ici.
> Dans ce fil on discute de la lgitimit d'Hadopi, pas du piratage ou de la lutte anti-piratage.


Non, je voulais dire que pour moi le but de cette loi est d'amener les personnes qui tlchargent illgalement  comprendre que leur acte est malhonnte.

Je ne pense pas que les mesures soient adoptes  200% dans la pratique comme tout le monde semble le croire.

Je pense que c'est uniquement pour dissuader.

----------


## BainE

> L'important, c'est que les petits malins y rflchissent  2 fois avant de prendre une oeuvre comme si le monde leur appartenait. Si c'est (thoriquement) puni par la loi, l'acte est fait en connaissance de cause. Aujourd'hui, le tlchargement illgal est considr comme normal (comme certaines pratiques douteuses dans certains pays) alors que ce n'est pas normal du tout de se procurer gratuitement une oeuvre qui est le fruit de plusieurs centaines d'heures de travail.


On appelle ca l education et c est le role des parents.
Les branleurs sont les parents laches qui abandonnent leurs mioches devant les ecrans et demandent a l etat de pondre une loi finance par le peuple pour tenir leur role de parents incompetents, fainants. Ce sont les parents qui devraient reflechir a deux fois avant de procrer si ils se sentent pas capables d assumer et de transmettre a leur charmante tete blonde ce qu'il est, ou pas, de bon ton, de socialement admis.

Bientot il va falloir transformer les prisons en ecole puisque celle ci sont devenues des camps de vacances.

----------


## Lyche

Tu ne dissuades personne en lui disant "tu aura plus ta connexion pendant 6mois". On en est arriv au point ou les utilisateurs rpondent "tant pis, je piraterais mon voisin".
Si tu veux dissuader, il faut toucher au portefeuille. Mais lorsque tu touches au porte feuille, il faut aller jusqu'au bout, et pas faire 1 personne pour l'exemple de temps en temps.
Regarde, en Indonsie, cracher par terre, c'est 510 d'amande. Certains trouvent a excessif, mais au moins a fonctionne..

----------


## Acropole

> Non, je voulais dire que pour moi le but de cette loi est d'amener les personnes qui tlchargent illgalement  comprendre que leur acte est malhonnte.
> 
> Je ne pense pas que les mesures soient adoptes  200% dans la pratique comme tout le monde semble le croire.
> 
> Je pense que c'est uniquement pour dissuader.


J'espre que tu as raison. Mais cette loi ouvre quand mme une porte dangereuse en supposant que personne ne la franchira.

----------


## Mdinoc

> Je ne pense pas que les mesures soient adoptes  200% dans la pratique comme tout le monde semble le croire.
> 
> Je pense que c'est uniquement pour dissuader.


Cette loi lgalise trop d'excs pour tre admissible. Dissuasion ou non, elle _permet_ les mesures dangereuses, mme en supposant qu'elle ne les rendent pas obligatoire.

On ne peut pas se permettre de donner un tel pouvoir  des entreprises prives, en pariant qu'ils "ne sont pas cap' de s'en servir".

----------


## Invit

> Tu ne dissuades personne en lui disant "tu aura plus ta connexion pendant 6mois". On en est arriv au point ou les utilisateurs rpondent "tant pis, je piraterais mon voisin".


Ca mme pas jusque l. Ils vont pas pouvoir choper tout le monde. Personnellement je vais pas changer mes habitudes, et je m'arrterai au premier ou au deuxime mail d'avertissement, s'ils arrivent un jour.

A la limite yaka s'arranger avec le voisin : je pirate ton wifi, tu pirates le mien  ::aie::

----------


## befalimpertinent

> A la limite yaka s'arranger avec le voisin : je pirate ton wifi, tu pirates le mien


Erreur : la loi porte en fait sur la responsabilisation de sa propre ligne.

D'un autre ct a fera du taf aux experts ( et aux escrocs) en scurit pour aller configurer le pare feu de la voisine.

Bon plan job d't : 50 la scurisation de ta box.


A propos d'escrocs, un collgues m'a montrer un spam qu'il vient de recevoir:
En gros:



> Bonjour, votre adresse Ip a t dtect sur un site de tlchargement pirate. 
> 
> bla bla bla
> Cliquez sur le lien ci dessous pour vous mettre en conformit sous peine d'amende


Alors que la loi n'est mme pas encore passe. Autant dire que les initiatives du genre vont fleurir d'ici l.

----------


## Molos

> Les listes blanches servent  a. Mais personne ne semble avoir lu le dit texte au travers de ses propres yeux...


Euh, ils ont 25 secondes pour faire un choix je crois si on prend les chiffres de la ministre, et je doute qu'au lancement de la lois ils aient dj la liste blanche de toute les adresses IP des connexions internets des entreprises.

Et pareil pour les associations, qui si elles se font usuper leur IP, car elles, c'est sur qu'elles ne seront pas sur liste blanche.

----------


## GrandFather

> Je pense que c'est uniquement pour dissuader.


La dissuasion ne fonctionnera que le temps que prendra la mutation technologique ; les parades sont dj en cours d'laboration.

De plus, la dissuasion ne fonctionne pas si  un moment donn il n'y a pas dmonstration de force ; le gouvernement a fait  ce sujet des projections, il table sur 1000 suspensions par jour comme le rapporte le Figaro (pas vraiment la tribune favorite des gauchistes libertaires anti-hadopi  ::mrgreen:: ). 

Je vous recommande vivement la lecture du lien que j'ai donn, c'est un recueil de perles qui prterait  sourire s'il ne relevait pas au passage le niveau d'indigence de la rflexion qui a men  cette loi idiote...  ::(:

----------


## om

> J'espre que tu as raison. Mais cette loi ouvre quand mme une porte dangereuse *en supposant que personne ne la franchira*.


En fait les projections sont de 10000 mails, 3000 recommands et 1000 dcisions par jour :
http://mediakit.laquadrature.net/view.php?full=1&id=169
( 30mn35)

----------


## Acropole

> En fait les projections sont de 10000 mails, 3000 recommands et 1000 dcisions par jour :
> http://mediakit.laquadrature.net/view.php?full=1&id=169
> ( 30mn35)


Oui, j'ai lu a.
Donc 365 000 coupures par ans.
1 950 000 recommands
3 650 000 de mails.

Qui va payer la facture ? Est-ce que a va tre pris sur les revenus des FAI perus sur les coupures (service pay sans tre rendu, le contraire du  piratage en somme : service rendu sans tre pay  ::D:  ).

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

*NOUVEAU* Mercredi 29 avril



> *Vos emails sur coute*
> Dans le nouveau texte de la loi on apprends que La surveillance des e-mails s'infiltre subrepticement dans le projet Hadopi
>  Art. L. 331-30.  Aprs consultation des concepteurs de moyens de scurisation destins  prvenir lutilisation illicite de laccs  un service de communication au public en ligne ou de communications lectroniques, des personnes dont lactivit est doffrir laccs  un tel service ainsi que des socits rgies par le titre II du prsent livre et des organismes de dfense professionnelle rgulirement constitus, la Haute Autorit rend publiques les spcifications fonctionnelles pertinentes que ces moyens doivent prsenter pour tre considrs,  ses yeux, comme exonrant valablement de sa responsabilit le titulaire de laccs au titre de larticle L. 336-3.  (alina 110 article 2)
> 
>  La suspension sapplique uniquement  laccs  des services de communication au public en ligne et de communications lectroniques. Lorsque le service daccs est achet selon des offres commerciales composites incluant dautres types de services, tels que services de tlphonie ou de tlvision, les dcisions de suspension ne sappliquent pas  ces services  (alina 104)
> 
>  Art. L. 336-3.  La personne titulaire de laccs  des services de communication au public en ligne ou de communications lectroniques a lobligation de veiller  ce que cet accs ne fasse pas lobjet dune utilisation  des fins de reproduction, de reprsentation, de mise  disposition ou de communication au public doeuvres ou dobjets protgs par un droit dauteur ou par un droit voisin sans lautorisation des titulaires des droits prvus aux livres Ier et II lorsquelle est requise  (alina 2 article 6)

----------


## Golgotha

Bonjour,

Sur cette new on peut lire que la loi prvois aussi le contrle des mail  caractre priv.. c'est vraiment un loi de !#OoXZX%*  ::evilred:: 

@BainE Je ne suis pas tout  fait d'accord avec toi, l'ducation c'est bien, mais comment va tu faire pour faire comprendre  un gosse que c'est mal de tlcharger (ou de regarder du streaming illgale dailleur c'est pareil..) alors que tout le monde autour de lui fait le contraire.. malheureusement je pense que ta petite personne de parent (en plus comme t'es chiant il te donnera encore moin de crdibilit) ne psera pas lourd dans la balance, et il fera comme tout ces copins qui DL  tout va, parceque ces copins c'est aussi ces modle, il calque son comportement sur eux. De plus, interdit a un enfant de faire a, et il le fera pour sr.. Les parents doivent apport l'ductaion mais quand elle n'es plus en adquation avec le monde qui l'entoure a devient compliqu.. 

En plus je viens de lire que les fondateur de The pirate Bay, on t juge  1 an de prison ferme..  ::ouin:: 
a sert  quoi de les mettre en prison avec des violeurs et des meurtriers.. il y  des chose dans ce monde que je ne comprendrai jamais.

----------


## el_slapper

Le monde change, mais ils le regardent avec les yeux de ceux qui ne connaissent que l'ancien monde. Ce qui me fait flipper, c'est que dans 30 ans, je serais peut-tre aussi dpass qu'eux  ::(:

----------


## DeathMaker

Alors l, ils vont trs loin... Le contrle des emails ?!

Mais c'est du grand n'importe quoi... Adieu les liberts.

C'est comme si la poste pouvait ouvrir notre courrier, juste pour vrifier ce qu'il y a d'crit.

Et la marmotte...

----------


## Lyche

> [..]
> 
> C'est comme si la poste pouvait ouvrir notre courrier, juste pour vrifier ce qu'il y a d'crit.
> 
> Et la marmotte...


a ne t'es jamais arriv d'avoir ton courrier ouvert avant qu'il n'arrive?

----------


## granquet

si le moindre pet de cette loi passe, je suis desole, mais moi je me met a TOR !

http://torproject.org  ::aie::

----------


## Floral

@Maurice: Pourrais tu expliquer plus en dtail, je ne vois pas o c'est explicitement dit ni de quelle manire on peut dduire que les e-mails seront scanns.

----------


## BainE

@Golgotha

de la meme maniere que de lui apprendre que c est mal de tuer, violer, insulter, tabasser, voler...

La loi ne regle pas tout et ne peut pas le faire.

Il y a deja suffisamment de lois qui regissent le telechargement de contenu sous licence/droit d auteur, je ne pense pas qu en sortant chaque anne une nouvelle mouture soit la solution au probleme.

Si on va par la, les parents qui cautionnent (tout du moins tolerent) ce que font d illgal leur charmante tete blonde sur internet, parce que tout ces copains le font et qu on peut pas le faire passer pour un naze, lgalement ca s appel de la complicit et c'est rprhensible aussi.

Dans une boulangerie on surveille que son gamin ne pioche pas dans le bac a malabar, pourquoi on ne devrait pas faire pareil sur internet ?

----------


## Mdinoc

Entre autres, parce que sur le web, on fait une copie du malabar  la place, et que l'offre lgale du malabar est juge indcente.

*Edit:* Et aussi, le malabar copi n'a pas de restriction sur o tu as le droit de le manger.

----------


## Lyche

Mais acheter un malabar contrefait, c'est de l'usage de faux, tout autant rprhensible.

----------


## kuranes

> Mais acheter un malabar contrefait, c'est de l'usage de faux, tout autant rprhensible.


Par contre, gouter la marchandise un minimum avant d'acheter est je crois tout  fait lgal, tout dpend de la quantit.

----------


## Lyche

oui, c'est vrai, mais tlcharger un film complet, c'est pas gouter  :;):  les teasers sont la pour que tu goutes, les divx et autres (streamming etc..) c'est carrment un produit complet qu'on te fournis.

----------


## befalimpertinent

[Lgrement HS]
Je me suis pos une question rcemment. Admettons que j'achte un album sur une plateforme lgale  11.99. Qu'ai je acheter exactement ? Un fichier tant trs volatile je rpondrais : du vent.
Si je crash mon disque dur, ai je le droit de tlcharger cet album sur le p2p en guise de copie prive ? Et dans ce cas si je me fais pincer par Hadopi quelle preuve ai-je de mon achat ?

Si je n'en n'ai pas le droit, quel intrt d'acheter un album virtuel (souvent au meme prix que le CD) alors qu'avec le CD je dispose de mon droit  la copie prive.
En d'autre terme faut 'il graver tout album tlcharg (en payant en plus au passage la taxe sur le support disque) ou conserver les traces de son achat ?
[/Lgrement HS]

----------


## Golgotha

> de la meme maniere que de lui apprendre que c est mal de tuer, violer, insulter, tabasser, voler...


Sauf que, comme je l'ai dit, les copain de ton fiston ne passe par leurs temps  tuer, violer, insulter, tabasser, voler... mais  tlcharger. et donc au yeux de celui ci, ce que tout le monde fait, il ne vois pas pourquoi il ne devrait pas le faire.

----------


## FloMo

> Je me suis pos une question rcemment. Admettons que j'achte un album sur une plateforme lgale  11.99. Qu'ai je acheter exactement ? Un fichier tant trs volatile je rpondrais : du vent.


Un vent bien agrable  l'coute...




> Si je crash mon disque dur, ai je le droit de tlcharger cet album sur le p2p en guise de copie prive ? Et dans ce cas si je me fais pincer par Hadopi quelle preuve ai-je de mon achat ?


Il est possible de sauvegarder les achats sur tous les supports. Pour ce qui est de la preuve d'achat, on a une facture.




> En d'autre terme faut 'il graver tout album tlcharg (en payant en plus au passage la taxe sur le support disque) ou conserver les traces de son achat ?


Les deux. Ca fonctionne trs bien. En l'achetant, on peut l'avoir sur 5 ordinateurs diffrents.

----------


## Molos

> @Maurice: Pourrais tu expliquer plus en dtail, je ne vois pas o c'est explicitement dit ni de quelle manire on peut dduire que les e-mails seront scanns.


C'est quand dans l'article ils parlent de *communications lectroniques.* , sa prend en compte les email, et peut tre mme les communications Skype, Jabber, etc...

Enfin, moi je le comprend comme a, aprs faut voir, mais c'est quand mme vaste et pas du tout prcis comme termes a.

----------


## granquet

> Les deux. Ca fonctionne trs bien. En l'achetant, on peut l'avoir sur 5 ordinateurs diffrents.


mais dans le cas ou je transfere en p2p mes achats entre mes cinq pcs ...  ::aie::  ::mouarf::

----------


## BainE

> l'offre lgale du malabar est juge indcente.


Ca de mon point de vue, c'est bien l argument le plus bidon qui tourne.

Je veux une Aston Martin mais l offre lgal est trop cher (un moteur, un volant, des freins, comme sur la fiat Tipo de mon voisin qui l a pay 1500), du coup j en vole une pour faire mon James Bond ?

Ils font ce qu ils veulent avec leur produit, quand Intel sort son nouveau proco a 400$, NVidia et son haut de gamme a 500$ tout est toujours trop cher mais dans aucun domaine le consommateur n a le droit de se servir en arguant de la draison du prix pratiqu. Si c est trop cher, faut s en passer, ou trouver ailleurs ou attendre de pouvoir se l offrir, c est partout pareil.

Si tous ceux qui se plaignent pratiquaient un mois de boycott plutot que de polluer le net en tlchargeant ou en dolance, ca fait longtemps que des offres lgales "dcentes" auraient vu le jour et on ne parlerait plus de Hadopi.

----------


## Acropole

> Je veux une Aston Martin mais l offre lgal est trop cher (un moteur, un volant, des freins, comme sur la fiat Tipo de mon voisin qui l a pay 1500), du coup j en vole une pour faire mon James Bond ?


Ouais, d'ailleurs c'est pareil pour les prostitues. 
C'est trop cher, je me sert gratos.  ::roll:: 

Tout serra toujours trop cher pour certains. Ils se plaignent mme d'ventuelles pubs sur facebook. Gratuit ET sans pub ! Sinon c'est un scandales, une attaque en rgle contre la dmocratie.

----------


## Lyche

> Ouais, d'ailleurs c'est pareil pour les prostitues. 
> C'est trop cher, je me sert gratos.


C'est du viol !! c'est pas du vol !! a rentre pas en ligne de compte  ::aie:: 

 ::dehors::

----------


## Mdinoc

Le problme, c'est que l, on a la comparaison avec l'offre de *la mme marchandise*, sauf qu'on a *moins* (pas de support physique, pas de livret"), bard de restrictions, qui *leur* cote moins cher, et qu'ils nous le vendent pour *plus cher*.
N'est-ce pas se moquer du monde?

Compare avec un exemple lgal qui me satisfait, les jeux sur Steam: J'ai achet _Left 4 Dead_ moins cher qu'en magasin, sans me dplacer, et en dollars...

----------


## Acropole

> Le problme, c'est que l, on a la comparaison avec l'offre de *la mme marchandise*, sauf qu'on a *moins* (pas de support physique, pas de livret"), bard de restrictions, qui *leur* cote moins cher, et qu'ils nous le vendent pour *plus cher*.
> N'est-ce pas se moquer du monde?
> 
> Compare avec un exemple lgal qui me satisfait, les jeux sur Steam: J'ai achet _Left 4 Dead_ moins cher qu'en magasin, sans me dplacer, et en dollars...


Steam est devenu un mauvais exemple.
Maintenant 1$=1 sur steam et les jeux sont mme parfois  majors !
Avant d'acheter sur steam je fais un petit tour chez la concurrence, et y'a de bonnes surprises.

----------


## Mdinoc

Mais mme sans l'issue de la lgitimit du piratage, je ne veux pas d'un systme:
O il est si facile de "dnoncer" un innocent,O l'unique moyen de prouver mon innocence est de payer (avant dnonciation) un dtective priv pour qu'il me fasse une fouille au corps  chaque fois que je rentre chez moi, pour vrifier que je n'ai pas vol (ou accept d'un receleur) un malabar.

----------


## BainE

Je suis entierement d accord que c est une arnaque, on est pas loin du vol autoris meme.
Mais ca ne justifie pas que l on se serve illgalement, dans ce domaine comme dans les autres domaines marchands.
Tout le monde ici a un jour offert une bague a quelqu un, mais peu nombreux doivent etre ceux qui l ont choisi place Vendme, ou faubourg saint honor et pourtant les matriaux sont les meme que dans les autres bijouteries.

Et pour citer une nouvelle fois coluche



> tant que y a des c*ns qui achetent


C est pourquoi si ca c est vrai, un bon boycott leur rappellera qui a le pouvoir en matiere de consomation.

Cette loi a suffisamment de positions anti constitionnelles, liberticides, retrogrades, idiots, inapplicables, bigbrotheresques, acadabrantesques pour etre contre de maniere srieuse et lgale.

----------


## Mdinoc

> Steam est devenu un mauvais exemple.
> Maintenant 1$=1 sur steam et les jeux sont mme parfois  majors !
> Avant d'acheter sur steam je fais un petit tour chez la concurrence, et y'a de bonnes surprises.


Puisque j'ai achet directement en dollars, j'ai du contourner ceci (la conversion en euros s'est faite au niveau de Paypal).
Il faudrait voir si c'est li  des rglages comme la langue par dfaut du navigateur...

----------


## Acropole

> C est pourquoi si ca c est vrai, un bon boycott leur rappellera qui a le pouvoir en matiere de consomation.


Cet article semble justement dmontrer que les pirates serraient des acheteurs s'ils ne pirataient pas.

----------


## supersnail

Personnellement,je suis 100% contre cette loi.

C'est pas le fait de lutter contre le piratage qui me drange,c'est le fait que
1 La personne ne peut pas contester
2 L'identification se fait sur l'IP de la personne,or changer d'IP est trs facile... Par exemple, monsieur X tlcharge en prenant une autre adresse IP,malheureusement celle de monsieur Y.Et c'est monsieur Y qui verra sa connexion coupe,sans possibilit de se dfendre,tandis que monseur X,le pirate sera pas sanctionn...

Donc lutter contre le piratage oui,Hadopi,non.

----------


## BainE

Il faudrait avoir l etude en norvgien sous les yeux mais je comprends plutot que 
consommateurs et pirates sont les meme personnes.

Que les pirates consomment 10 fois plus (en terme de pognons) en musique que les autres consommateurs.

Apres c est juste pour souligner que si la demande baisse fortement (et au vu de cette etude, elle aurait facilement les moyens de baisser), les prix devraient suivre.

----------


## Acropole

Ce que je veux dire c'est que les pirates sont les premiers acheteurs potentiels de plus de contenu, et donc qu'il y'a un manque  gagner.

----------


## Molos

Ce qui est stupide, c'est que l'on va voir apparatre de nouveau protocole seront crypts, et difficilement dcryptable (comme Skype en faites), et cela pourrait poser des problmes de scurits, car par la suite, si ce genre de protocole crypt se dmocratise, il pourra tre utiliser  des fins trroriste ou autres, et ils auront pas besoin d'avoir peur, car leur messages seront noys dans l'normes traffic de P2P.

----------


## shkyo

De toute faon, c'est toujours les mme discours alarmistes : " cause du piratage, les diteurs, les producteurs vont faire faillite, c'est inadmissible !"...

BLABLABLA, j'entends la mme rengaine depuis plus de 20 ans que je fais de l'informatique, et vu les chiffres d'affaires des diteurs et autres majors, ils n'ont pas l'air trs en faillite...  :;): 

Ils n'ont surtout pas envie de renoncer aux grosse marges qu'ils pratiquent depuis des annes !

Pourtant vendre  des prix raisonnables russi plutt bien  iTune, non ?  :;):  ::mrgreen:: 

De toute faon, l'Europe est contre, et vu que les rglementations europennes s'appliquent avant les lois du pays, les FAI ne vont pas investir pour une loi franaise contredite par l'Europe (qui a le dernier mot).

Donc comme d'hab, beaucoup de bruit pour un truc futur mort-n...

----------


## Floral

Alors j'ai cout l'assemble en direct jusqu' 1h du matin cette nuit a a t trs rapide et je n'ai pas trs bien compris il y a eu 241 contre (et donc elle ne serait pas passe). Je ne trouve pas d'info sur le sujet pour l'heure (et j'en suis assez surpris d'ailleurs). Quelqu'un peut confirmer? Je ne suis pas trs sr.

----------


## granquet

> De toute faon, l'Europe est contre, et vu que les rglementations europennes s'appliquent avant les lois du pays, les FAI ne vont pas investir pour une loi franaise contredite par l'Europe (qui a le dernier mot).


que tu crois ...
un exemple : le bridage des motos a 100 chevaux :: l'europe est contre ... et pourtant ca fait 20 ans que la france paye des amendes a l'europe sur ce sujet  ::aie::

----------


## yan

Question.
Comment va grer hadopi avec des site comme http://musicmp3.ru/ ???
Si je me trompe pas, c'est un site pirate qui vend de la musique  0.10 euros la chanson.
Une personne qui trouve ce site, n'est pas au courant et achte. Il est condamnable ou non?

----------


## Marco46

> Alors j'ai cout l'assemble en direct jusqu' 1h du matin cette nuit a a t trs rapide et je n'ai pas trs bien compris il y a eu 241 contre (et donc elle ne serait pas passe). Je ne trouve pas d'info sur le sujet pour l'heure (et j'en suis assez surpris d'ailleurs). Quelqu'un peut confirmer? Je ne suis pas trs sr.


Non hier soir ils votaient les procdures pour contrer certains lments du texte.
Donc le contre signifie en fait pour  ::):

----------


## GrandFather

> Une personne qui trouve ce site, n'est pas au courant et achte. Il est condamnable ou non?


Je ne suis pas juriste, mais a peut tre considr comme du recel de contrefaon, donc condamnable.

----------


## Floral

Mais alors quand est-ce qu'on sait si elle sera ou non adopte?
Ceci dit en coutant l'assemble en direct a a confort l'ide que j'avais de l'hmicycle: Une cour de rcration maternelle, avec deux bande de gamins qui peuvent pas se saquer. Je suis choqu de voir que des lois qui impacteront notre quotidien sont votes par des gens aussi immatures et irresponsables.

----------


## Acropole

> Mais alors quand est-ce qu'on sait si elle sera ou non adopte?
> Ceci dit en coutant l'assemble en direct a a confort l'ide que j'avais de l'hmicycle: Une cour de rcration maternelle, avec deux bande de gamins qui peuvent pas se saquer. Je suis choqu de voir que des lois qui impacteront notre quotidien sont votes par des gens aussi immatures et irresponsables.


Vous les avez lu. Faut assumer.
(moi je vote jamais, la dmocratie a t vole depuis longtemps par les mensonges lectoraux, les luttes d'influences, les fausses intentions, les accords  des fins personnelles etc)

----------


## shkyo

> que tu crois ...
> un exemple : le bridage des motos a 100 chevaux :: l'europe est contre ... et pourtant ca fait 20 ans que la france paye des amendes a l'europe sur ce sujet


C'est vrai qu'on aime bien payer des amendes  l'Europe...  ::?: 

Tu as raison, cela peut se passer comme a aussi, mais dans le cas "hadopi", les investissements des FAI pour pouvoir appliquer cette loi franaise vont tre assez importants, et je pense qu'avoir un rglement europen qui est contre, va les aider  faire trainer le plus longtemps possible !

De plus, il n'y a pas que les majors qui font du lobbying, les FAI aussi ! Du coup, mme si c'est vot, pour la mise en place "dans la vraie vie", ce n'est pas gagn d'avance...

----------


## shkyo

> Je ne suis pas juriste, mais a peut tre considr comme du recel de contrefaon, donc condamnable.


Il est dit : "nul n'est sens ignorer la loi"... Mais dans certains cas, il faut tre trs fort pour le savoir !  ::aie::  ::aie::  ::?:

----------


## Acropole

http://www.mediapart.fr/journal/conference/300409/9

la deuxime partie o des dputs UMP contre Hadopi  se plaignent d'avoir ts censurs.

----------


## om

> Alors j'ai cout l'assemble en direct jusqu' 1h du matin cette nuit a a t trs rapide et je n'ai pas trs bien compris il y a eu 241 contre (et donc elle ne serait pas passe). Je ne trouve pas d'info sur le sujet pour l'heure (et j'en suis assez surpris d'ailleurs). Quelqu'un peut confirmer? Je ne suis pas trs sr.


C'est la motion de renvoi en commission qui a t rejete (videmment).

Une motion dpose par l'opposition pour "revoir" le contenu de la loi dfini en commission des lois.

----------


## Floral

Il y a un truc que je n'arrive pas  comprendre, c'est que j'entends que mme au sein de l'UMP il y a des opposant  cette loi, comment se fait-il qu'elle parvienne toujours  avoir les faveur de ce groupe? Est-ce que  parmi les opposants UMP  cette loi aucun n'est dput?

----------


## Tarul

> Il y a un truc que je n'arrive pas  comprendre, c'est que j'entends que mme au sein de l'UMP il y a des opposant  cette loi, comment se fait-il qu'elle parvienne toujours  avoir les faveur de ce groupe? Est-ce que  parmi les opposants UMP  cette loi aucun n'est dput?


Lionel tardy, dput UMP est l'un des plus "gros" opposant  cette loi. Mais il n'est pas intervenu, car son groupe lui a suspendu sa connexion au micro de l'AN. Il n'est pas le seul dans ce cas l.

----------


## Floral

Mais et la dmocratie dans ce cas? Est-ce que ce n'est pas une entrave  la libert d'expression? au droit de vote?

----------


## Yazoo70

Apparament le vritable vote serait le 5 Mai.

http://www.20minutes.fr/article/3234...i-rebelote.php

----------


## Golgotha

Il y  bien des milliers de dveloppeur, d'expert, de chef de projet, d'ingnieur qui travaille sans tre payer.. cela se nomme le logiciel libre. A quand une loi leurs interdisant de travailler gratuitement ?

----------


## Marco46

> Il y  bien des milliers de dveloppeur, d'expert, de chef de projet, d'ingnieur qui travaille sans tre payer.. cela se nomme le logiciel libre. A quand une loi leurs interdisant de travailler gratuitement ?


C'est faux. Le logiciel libre est soit financ directement par des socits (IBM, etc ...) soit la socit ditant du libre se finance au moyen de la vente de services.

Les dev du libre ne travaillent pas gratuit.

Si ils le font sur leur temps libre, alors ce n'est plus un travail mais un loisir.

Libre ne signifie pas automatiquement gratuit.

----------


## Matthieu2000

> C'est faux. Le logiciel libre est soit financ directement par des socits (IBM, etc ...) soit la socit ditant du libre se finance au moyen de la vente de services.


Qui finance Linux et developpez? ::aie::  ::aie::  ::aie:: Qui a pris mes sous ? ::aie::  ::aie::

----------


## Golgotha

> C'est faux. Le logiciel libre est soit financ directement par des socits (IBM, etc ...) soit la socit ditant du libre se finance au moyen de la vente de services.
> 
> Les dev du libre ne travaillent pas gratuit.
> 
> Si ils le font sur leur temps libre, alors ce n'est plus un travail mais un loisir.
> 
> Libre ne signifie pas automatiquement gratuit.


Oui je sais, m'enfin, l c'est du gros projet.. quand je dveloppe des logiciels libre j'ai pas encore vu un Mr IBM dbarquer chez moi avec un gros chque  ::aie:: 

Les informaticiens que nous sommes (trop intelligent peut tre  ::mrgreen:: ) ont bien trouv un moyen de concili tout a.. ils on qu' prendre exemple dans la musique  :;):

----------


## Lyche

Microsoft s'est battue un moment contre le logiciel libre.. puis ils ont abandonn, les majors finiront bien par lcher le steak..

----------


## Marco46

> Oui je sais, m'enfin, l c'est du gros projet.. quand je dveloppe des logiciels libre j'ai pas encore vu un Mr IBM dbarquer chez moi avec un gros chque


Oui mais dans ce cas c'est un loisir et pas un travail  ::):

----------


## Matthieu2000

> Si ils le font sur leur temps libre, alors ce n'est plus un travail mais un loisir.


[pasdrole]
C'est ce que disent tous les exploiteurs. Les imigrs n'ont que du temps libre ils sont l pour le loisir!Quand on les fouette c'est pour leur plaisir SM...
[/pasdrole]

----------


## shkyo

> Microsoft s'est battue un moment contre le logiciel libre.. puis ils ont abandonn, les majors finiront bien par lcher le steak..


C'est dj le cas aux US (la France a souvent un wagon de retard...), o ils commencent  laisser tomber les poursuites systmatiques pour s'intresser trs srieusement au modle de vente/diffusion de chez Apple !

Pendant que les majors s'acharnaient " casser du pirate", iTune a fait son trou, et maintenant, c'est eux qui dictent les prix ! (Il y a quelques mois, un des majors leur a "somm" d'augmenter leur tarif car 99cts c'est trop peu, Apple leur a gentiment, mais fermement, rpondu NON...)

----------


## Yazoo70

> (Il y a quelques mois, un des majors leur a "somm" d'augmenter leur tarif car 99cts c'est trop peu, Apple leur a gentiment, mais fermement, rpondu NON...)


99cts / titre ??
Ca fait 20 le CD 20 titres quoi...
C'est pire que d'acheter un CD dans le commerce non???

----------


## jbrasselet

> 99cts / titre ??
> Ca fait 20 le CD 20 titres quoi...
> C'est pire que d'acheter un CD dans le commerce non???


Rare sont les CDs de 20 titres non? C'est souvent un peu moins il me semble...

----------


## Floral

Ce ne sont pas des cents de $, plutt que d'?

----------


## Golgotha

> Rare sont les CDs de 20 titres non? C'est souvent un peu moins il me semble...


Et surtout trs rare les CD avec 20 BON titres, donc j'aime mieux payer 99ct pour un seul titre qui me plait et non le CD entier...

----------


## Yazoo70

> Rare sont les CDs de 20 titres non? C'est souvent un peu moins il me semble...


Ben j'en sais rien je suis pas amateur de musique mais mme si il n'y a que 12 titres, ca fait 12 quand mme.
Je sais pas pour moi se passer du support, du transport, d'un point de vente, etc... ca devrait faire passer le prix du mp3 a 20 ou 30cts.
Je me rends pas bien compte mais je trouve que 1/fichier c'est quand mme pas donn.

[troll]Surtout si t'es oblig de passer par iTunes qui est quand mme un logiciel de m*[/troll]

----------


## Lyche

> [troll]Surtout si t'es oblig de passer par iTunes qui est quand mme un logiciel de m*[/troll]


 ::hola::  j'adhre totalement  cet opinion..

----------


## shkyo

OK je vais tre plus prcis, en fait il y a 3 tarifs, 69cts (d'), 99cts ou 1.29 par morceau selon la nouveaut, la notorit, le genre, etc...

Et la plupart des albums complet sont  9.99, donc pour reprendre l'exemple de Yazoo70 avec un album  20 titres (une compil ?  :;):  ) cela te fait le morceau  50cts.

Personnellement, je ne trouve pas a trs cher pour du self-service.

----------


## kuranes

En effet, je plussoie, mais videmment, c'est plus cher que le tlchargement illgal :p

----------


## befalimpertinent

Pour revenir sur les dbats en cours  l'assemble je viens de lire a qui me fait doucement sourire:



> *20minutes.fr*
> A part le nombre remarquable de dputs prsents dans lhmicycle  *150 sur 577*, une trs forte affluence pour un dbat parlementaire,


Depuis quand 26% c'est beaucoup ???

Au moins cette loi permet  beaucoup de monde (dont moi) d'tre plus au fait des procdures parlementaires mais aussi de ces drives. Et la prochaine fois que je dois voter pour un dput je regarde sa couleur politique ET son taux de prsence dans l'hmicycle. Sinon a sera vote blanc pis c'est tout.

----------


## Golgotha

> Pour revenir sur les dbats en cours  l'assemble je viens de lire a qui me fait doucement sourire:
> 
> 
> Depuis quand 26% c'est beaucoup ???
> 
> Au moins cette loi permet  beaucoup de monde (dont moi) d'tre plus au fait des procdures parlementaires mais aussi de ces drives. Et la prochaine fois que je dois voter pour un dput je regarde sa couleur politique ET son taux de prsence dans l'hmicycle. Sinon a sera vote blanc pis c'est tout.


+ 1 et moi quand j'tait absent de l'amphi c'tait -1 pt sur le prochain contrle.. alors moi je dit : a chaque absence c'est - 1000  sur le salaire du mois ! avec moi il n'y aurai pas beaucoup d'absent  ::fessee::

----------


## granquet

vous vous rendez compte qu'avec iTunes vous payez presque le meme prix qu'un album (si c'est pas plus suivant les cas) pour une qualite mp3 ???  ::evilred:: 

fin bon, si vous ecoutez du Loriette et du britany ...

----------


## Lyche

C'est mme pas du mp3 par dfaut ! c'est un format spcial Mac que seul iTunes et iPhone peuvent lire.. faut les convertir si tu veux les avoir en mp3

----------


## granquet

alors en plus d'avoir une qualite pourrave pour globalement le meme prix, on se retrouve avec une format (proprio?) Mac qu'il faut reconvertir (et bien sur perdre encore plus en qualite) ... heureusement qu'il n'y as pas de DRM ....  ::aie:: 

personellement je telecharge pas mal de musique ... j'en jette un peu ... et ce que je garde je fini par l'acheter (les 3/4 du temps, pas a une grande major je reconnais ...), parce que la qualite sonore du mp3, ca vas bien 5 minutes pour se faire une idee  ::aie::

----------


## getz85

+1 granquet.
Les mp3 devraient revenir bien moins cher que sur support CD. Enfin c'est le cas si on achete ses CD "prix vert"  la fnac  ::aie:: 
Je prfere largement avoir le boitier, la pochette que payer ce prix l pour des fichiers...

----------


## BainE

une seule solution, la rvolution (euh, oui mais non pas tout de suite)

Aller au concert, et acheter le CD sur place.
(si si le petit stand entre la buvette et les toilettes au fond de la salle, si vous l avez pas vu c est que vous buvez trop  :;):  ou pas assez )

Il faut revenir a l ancienne facon de faire, les cafs concerts, les festivals, decouvir les jeunes talents avant qui fassent une tournes des stades du monde.
Ca coute moins chere, c est plus conviviale, on voit les mecs instrument en main (oui bon, les esprits mal tourn  ::P: ) comme ca on sait si c est des bons musicos ou si c est la machine de traitement de son qui est bien code et ca permet de faire d agreables rencontres (la j autorise les esprits a rever  ::D: ).

en fait pour regler le probleme du piratage faut juste mettre un bon coup de pied au c** des jeunes pour les sortir de leurs ecrans.

----------


## cchatelain

> Je vois le genre :
>  "Mr le juge, je suis innocence : j'ai un disque dur vierge!"
>  "Mr le juge, je suis innocence : mon pc n'est pas allum!"


Et t'arrives devant la comision et ils te disent que ton disque est OK, ton logiciel de flicage aussi mais que tu as surement un autre PC, donc t'as pas prouv ton innocence  ::mouarf:: 




> C'est le discours qu'a tout le monde. Mais il est tellement facile qu'il ne m'a pas encore convaincu.


Ce sont les faits : l'injection IP c'est une case  cocher dans un soft de P2P. De plus, si t'es pas convaincu qu'un soft de flicage install sur ton PC :
- ne te permettra pas de prouver ton innocence (la box reste accessible par d'autres PC, pirates ou pas)
- constitue une faille de scurit de plus
Si t'es pas convaincu par le fait que devoir prouver son innocence est une remise en question du "prsum innocent", alors rien ne te convaincra.

Tout le monde le dit donc c'est faux ?  ::mouarf::

----------


## ABN84

c'est qu'ils savent de quoi ils parlent:
http://video.google.fr/videosearch?q...fr&emb=0&aq=f#
 ::?: 
c'est triste

----------


## souviron34

> Puisque j'ai achet directement en dollars, j'ai du contourner ceci (*la conversion en euros s'est faite au niveau de Paypal*).
> Il faudrait voir si c'est *li  des rglages comme la langue par dfaut du navigateur*...


et vous vous offensez d'un "espionnage" de votre ip par le gouvernement franais, alors qu'un espionnage par Paypal ou Google ne vous drange en rien ??  ::koi:: 






> De toute faon, l'Europe est contre, et vu que les rglementations europennes s'appliquent avant les lois du pays, les FAI ne vont pas investir pour une loi franaise contredite par l'Europe (qui a le dernier mot).


Pas si sr..

*Le Monde* d'hier (_dat du 2 mai_) prcise (_page 25_) :




> *Piratage : l'Europe moins loigne du projet franais*
> 
> ....
> 
> Un compromis de dernire minute pourrait permettre aux dputs franais de voter le texte qui leur est soumis dans un contexte plus apais.
> ...
> Un accord semble se dgager qui rduirait la contradiction entre le projet de loi franais et la lgilsation-cadre europenne sur les modalits de la "riposte gradue" : le pirate reoit un message d'avertissement, puis un second, et, s'il s'obstine, son abonnement  Internet est coup.
> ..
> Ce pouvoir (_de couper NDS34_) ne peut venir que de la justice, rpondaient les euro-dputs... 
> ...







> Qui finance Linux et developpez?Qui a pris mes sous ?


Tu vois pas les pubs sur le bandeau en haut des pages de DVP ???
Tu vois pas les confrences cites dans le rpertoire des formations et confrences ??






> ...en fait pour regler le probleme du piratage faut juste mettre un bon coup de pied au c** des jeunes pour les sortir de leurs ecrans.


 ::king::

----------


## Mdinoc

> et vous vous offensez d'un "espionnage" de votre ip par le gouvernement franais, alors qu'un espionnage par Paypal ou Google ne vous drange en rien ??


Je crois qu'on n'a pas la mme ide de "langue par dfaut du navigateur"...  ::roll::

----------


## souviron34

> Je crois qu'on n'a pas la mme ide de "langue par dfaut du navigateur"...


Ben... C'est bien un paramtre local d'utilisateur, non ?

Donc sur *ton* ordinateur..

Si donc Paypal (aux USA) ajuste depuis *son* site la devise suivant *ton* ordinateur (_ou mme juste ton rseau .fr, mais sans doute les 6 premiers chiffres de ton adresse ip_),  mon sens c'est bien de l'espionnage, puisque l'on dtermine d'o tu appelles...

----------


## cchatelain

> Ben... C'est bien un paramtre local d'utilisateur, non ?
> 
> Donc sur *ton* ordinateur..
> 
> Si donc Paypal (aux USA) ajuste depuis *son* site la devise suivant *ton* ordinateur (_ou mme juste ton rseau .fr, mais sans doute les 6 premiers chiffres de ton adresse ip_),  mon sens c'est bien de l'espionnage, puisque l'on dtermine d'o tu appelles...


Manquerait plus qu'ils utilisent ton IP pour envoyer la page web et on a une dictature d'espions ?  ::aie::

----------


## Mdinoc

Je me suis gour de nom, je voulais dire "langue prfre".  ::oops:: 

La "langue prfre" est le paramtre que tu envoies au serveur pour lui dire en quelle langue tu veux la page (si possible).

Enfin, en fait, plutt qu'une langue, c'est une liste ordonne. Et j'ai mis "en-us" au tout dbut de la liste, ce qui peut faire croire  certains sites que je suis aux USA (s'ils se basent sur ce paramtre). Dans tous les cas, c'est _normal_ que le serveur soit inform de ce paramtre, sinon il ne servirait  rien.

*PS:* Ce n'est pas pour cette raison que j'ai rgl sur en-us: J'ai rgl ainsi car je n'aime pas les traductions automatiques quand je consulte l'aide Microsoft.

----------


## souviron34

> Manquerait plus qu'ils utilisent ton IP pour envoyer la page web et on a une dictature d'espions ?


ben c'est bien ce qu'ils font quand ils te balancent un avertissement d'update...





> La "langue prfre" est le paramtre que tu envoies au serveur pour lui dire en quelle langue tu veux la page (si possible).
> 
> Enfin, en fait, plutt qu'une langue, c'est une liste ordonne. Et j'ai mis "en-us" au tout dbut de la liste, ce qui peut faire croire  certains sites que je suis aux USA (s'ils se basent sur ce paramtre). Dans tous les cas, c'est _normal_ que le serveur soit inform de ce paramtre, sinon il ne servirait  rien.


mais ton argument ne tient pas la route. Le Qubec, francophone, a pour devise le dollar canadien. Le Sngal, francophone, a pour devise le franc CFA (peut-tre plus lui, mais un des autres pays d'Afrique fracophone). La Suisse, pays partiellement francophone, a pour devise le franc suisse.

Non non, ils se basent sur ton adresse ip, au moins les 6 premiers chiffres permettant de localiser le pays d'origine..

 ::P:

----------


## souviron34

bon, pour Paypal ne nous excitons pas  :;): 

En fait, ils  ont 3 moyens de connatre ton pays, en dehors de l'ip.

Le type de la carte : certaines cartes ne sont prsentes que dans certains pays (CB par exemple)
Les 6 (8 ?) premiers chiffres de ta carte , indiquant le code la banque et celui de l'agence ayant dlivre la carte (donc le pays)
ton adresse de facturation

Maintenant, pour tout un tas d'autres applications (pubs "popup", avertissements d'update, liens commerciaux "contextuells", etc etc) l'analyse de l'ip est directement faite par tout un tas de botes (y compris lors de tlchargements)...

Donc cette "offuscation" par rapport au gvt franais me semble bien disproportionne par rapport  la ralit de tous les jours sur le Net, le plus souvent avec des buts bien moins avouables...

----------


## Mdinoc

Bon, en dehors des histoires de fr-CA et fr-CH (je concde que a ne marcherait pas pour le sngal), j'tais de toute faon dans l'erreur: Valve a simplement mis  jour sa plate-forme, et il n'est en effet plus possible payer en dollars quand on est Franais. On a donc droit aux prix majors...

PS: On ne s'offusque pas qu'on connaisse nos IP, on s'offusque du reste de la loi (prsomption de culpabilit, et le seul moyen de prouver son innocence tant une surveillance plus intrusive que celle des dlinquants sexuels ayant purg leur peine...)

----------


## Tarul

Bonsoir  tous, 

j'aimerai revenir sur l'un des dbats qui a "eut lieu" sur les offres lgales. On nous a dit que les offres lgales ne se sont pas dveloppes au dbut  cause du tlchargement illgal. 
Personnellement, je trouve que c'est  cause de cet absence d'offre attractive qu'il s'est dvelopp, en plus des problmes techniques avec les drm.

Notre ministre de la culture a dclar aussi que les offres sont prtes et qu'elles sont attractives (grce  leur action). Je ne sais pas pour vous, mais la musique (les prix itunes  1,3 pour exemple pour des morceaux sans drm, je trouve cela cher), mais pour les vidos je viens de chercher des films(plus ou moins rcents) et srie animes (en cours de diffusion sur des chaines tnt et cabls). Ce n'est pas une srie inconnue.

Voici ce que j'ai constat
Les achats en vod sont trop rares. A tel point, que j'ai parfois trouv plus facilement des sites de tlchargement illgaux que d'offre lgale sur cette srie. la vod classique existe, mais en gnrale, la location ne m'intresse pas. Sans compter que c'est de la compatibilit windows en gnral.... la vod est aussi chre que sa version physique, et je n'ai pas trouv d'informations claires sur le format (en dehors du windows en pr-requis), le contenu (est il identique  la version physique). Bref je retrouve les mmes problmes que pour la musique


je suis mme tomb sur des offres compltement saugrenues comme celle-ci : http://www.allocine.fr/film/fichefil...3&nopub=1.html

Le tlchargement tant plus cher qu'une location par dvd + envoie de poste! Je trouve cela hallucinant. Et aprs on s'tonne du peu de succs des offres lgales.

----------


## souviron34

je me permettrais d'ajouter dans le dbat que les choses du style "la SACEM" etc ne sont valables qu'en FRANCE, et que le problme du piratage est international...

----------


## Invit

J'ai vot "favorable" car ... nous sommes sur coute !!!!!

Et, ... je ne parlerai qu'en prsence de mon avocat (vinaigrette !)

Plus srieusement (?), ca fait peur.
Et dire qu'on vit dans le pays des Liberts et des Droits de l'Homme !!!

----------


## el_slapper

> je me permettrais d'ajouter dans le dbat que les choses du style "la SACEM" etc ne sont valables qu'en FRANCE, et *que le problme du piratage est international*...


La loi HADOPI concerne la France. La loi HADOPI est promue par la SACEM et consorts. La loi HADOPI veut dfendre l'artiste(et le producteur et el vendeur de disques) Franais contre le pirate Franais. Rien que pour a, ce que tu dis et que j'ai mis en majuscules(et que je considre comme vrai) discrdite cette loi inepte.

Le producteur Franais va renifler le P2P(qui sera vite abandonn pour des solutions plus furtives)  la recherche de ses propres productions Franaises, va tomber sur une vingtaine d'IP dont 4 seront possiblement Franaises(le reste tant inject au pif, ou des pirates trangers, ou que sais-je), va demander au FAI Franais le nom des personnes se cachant derrire cette IP, qui vont en trouver 2 au maximum, le reste tant bidon, puis HADOPI va, sur simple dnonciation prive et sans vrification, taper sur ces 2 personnes, sans que celles-ci aient le droit de savoir ce qui leur est reproch, l'une d'entre elles s'tant vraisemblablement fait pirater son compte. L'autre s'en sortira, car elle aura install le "logiciel miracle" qui prouve son innocence, tout en ayant install un moyen de contournement.

Moralit : 15 adresses "ecran de fume", 5 pirates, 3 pas inquits parcequ' l'tranger, 1 qui s'en sort grce  une astuce technique, et 1 qui fait condamner son voisin - sans que celui-ci aie moyen de savoir ce que l'on lui reproche, et donc de se dfendre. Magnifique. La loi est dj mauvaise en soi, mais son caractre franco-franais ne fait que dcupler sa stupidit et son inefficacit. Pas envie de voir ma femme prive d'appel vers sa famille en Pologne via IP parceque le voisin du dessus a pirat ma ligne WIFI.

----------


## Lyche

Le principe du P2P va contre toutes les lois du capitalisme. Pour une fois, ce n'est pas une entreprise  caractre lucratif qui cre le besoin, les internautes ont devanc l'offre en allant par eux mme chercher ce qu'ils veulent. Moi je dis, Chapeau bas, l'artiste !

----------


## berceker united

Je sais pas si cela s'est pos mais dans le cas ou l'adresse IP appartient  une entreprise. Celui-ci serait elle coup ? Qui est responsable ? S'il l'entreprise n'a pas d'outil pour monitorer le traffic comme 80% de entreprise ? 
Que se passe t'il  ce moment l ? 
Pour contourner le systme c'est de crer un association sous la loi de 1901 et hop ? !...

----------


## smyley

> Pour contourner le systme c'est de crer un association sous la loi de 1901 et hop ? !...


Il y a plus simple, beaucoup plus simple. Il existe quantit de proxy et d'autres moyens de tlchargements dtourns.  ::roll::

----------


## Jidefix

> Je sais pas si cela s'est pos mais dans le cas ou l'adresse IP appartient  une entreprise. Celui-ci serait elle coup ? Qui est responsable ? S'il l'entreprise n'a pas d'outil pour monitorer le traffic comme 80% de entreprise ? 
> Que se passe t'il  ce moment l ? 
> Pour contourner le systme c'est de crer un association sous la loi de 1901 et hop ? !...


Ben techniquement c'est l'entreprise qui recevrait l'avertissement et devrait par consquent scuriser son rseau si on reste cohrent

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

*NOUVEAU* Mardi 12 mai



> *Le projet de loi Hadopi "Cration et Internet" adopt par les dputs.*
> Les dputs ont adopt mardi 12 mai le projet de loi Hadopi "Cration et Internet". Cette loi, qui doit tre adopte dfinitivement dans les prochains jours par le Snat, prvoit notamment la coupure de l'accs Internet en cas de tlchargement illgal de contenu sur le Web, aprs deux mises en garde. 
> 
>     * Nombre de votants : 557
>     * Suffrage exprims : 529
>     * Majorit absolue : 265
>     * Pour : 296
>     * Contre : 233
> 
> ...

----------


## Molos

> Ben techniquement c'est l'entreprise qui recevrait l'avertissement et devrait par consquent scuriser son rseau si on reste cohrent


Oui mais peut tre qu'elle n'avait pas prvu a dans son budget, et il lui sera donc impossible de le faire  ::): 

Et si un ministre se fait voler son Wifi, on fait comment  ::aie:: ?

----------


## granquet

> Et si un ministre se fait voler son Wifi?


Impossible, ils ont tous le parefeu openoffice !  ::aie::

----------


## CUCARACHA

Salut,

Je suis pour la prservation des droits des auteurs, compositeurs et interprtes ainsi que ceux de leur producteur.

Je suis contre la prservation des droits voisins dans le domaine du numrique, a n'a aucun sens.

Ce qui me fait peur dans cette loi c'est qu'il va forcment y avoir des analyseurs de trame qui vont nous espionner.

J'ajoute que ceux qui voudront tlcharger  des fins de piratage industriels pourront trs facilement le faire en piratant les connexions des autres.

Bref... c'est pas super clair tout a.

++

Laurent

----------


## smyley

Si j'ai bien compris la seule personne a avoir vot pour chez les socialistes c'est Jack Lang ... il a du se perdre  ::roll::

----------


## Jannus

> Ce qui me fait peur dans cette loi c'est qu'il va forcment y avoir des analyseurs de trame qui vont nous espionner


Ce qui fait peur dans ta rflexion, c'est que tu sembles croire que ce serait une nouveaut  ::haha:: 

Faudrait sortir de temps en temps, tu aurais entendu parler du rseau "Echelon" par exemple  ::mouarf::

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

Une dpche AFP nous informe que les snateurs PS ont dcids quils ne participeraient pas au vote du projet Hadopi.

De par le fait lissue du vote demain au Snat ne fait gure de doute.

----------


## smyley

> Une dpche AFP nous informe que les snateurs PS ont dcids quils ne participeraient pas au vote du projet Hadopi.


J'ai vu cela aussi, mais je n'en ai pas compris la motivation.
Quel est l'intrt ?

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

UMP largement majoritaire au snat -> UMP aux ordres de Sarkozy -> Sarkozy aux ordres des people -> Hadopi sur de passer au snat -> Grosse flemme de la part du PS (autant aller  la pche)...

Il en reste pas moins que cette Loi Hadopi est illgale, ce qu' confirm Le Parlement europen contredit Hadopi et vote l'amendement Bono

Donc pour la France c'est emball, mais c'est peut tre pas une histoire totalement fini avec l'Europe.

----------


## smyley

> UMP largement majoritaire au snat -> UMP aux ordres de Sarkozy -> Sarkozy aux ordres des people -> Hadopi sur de passer au snat -> Grosse flemme de la part du PS (autant aller  la pche)...


Oui mais justement, en gnral on fait plus de bruit quand on est l. a me rappel ce qui s'tait pass lors de la deuxime lection de Chirac ...




> Il en reste pas moins que cette Loi Hadopi est illgale


Une loi illgale ... cherchez l'erreur  ::roll:: 

Je trouve vraiment surprenant que pour satisfaire les dsirs de quelques politiciens dont je ne citerai pas le nom (Sarkozy) la France entire soit prise en otage et qu'en plus ceux qui votent contre prfre aller  la pche. a fera un vote avec 99 % de votes pour et une raison de plus pour les pro Hadopi de dire : "regardez, la France est pour  99%", comme pour l'histoire des 10 000 signatures fantmes de la ptition pro Hadopi ...

Aprs la France et l'Europe ... je suppose que a n'intresse plus nos dirigeants l'Europe vu que leur tour de direction (aprs "l'intronisation" de Mr.) est pass ...

----------


## Floral

Dites on peut pas remplacer le vote de l'assemble Nationale par le notre?
"En tout cas le gouvernement a bien compris: En mais fait ce qu'il te plais"

----------


## lper

> Dites on peut pas remplacer le vote de l'assemble Nationale par le notre?
> "En tout cas le gouvernement a bien compris: En mais fait ce qu'il te plais"


En mai stp... :8O:

----------


## Floral

Ouais pardon, en Mai. J'attends la saisie du Conseil Constitutionnel par le PS pour voir ou alors la premire jurisprudence qui prouvera qu'une IP n'est pas un identificateur personnel suffisamment discriminant. Ou la premire poursuite contre HADOPI par un tribunal Europen.

----------


## Yazoo70

> [...]ou alors la premire jurisprudence qui prouvera qu'une IP n'est pas un identificateur personnel suffisamment discriminant.


Ca n'a pas deja t prouv 15000 fois a??
Ils s'en foutent totalement c'est tout  :;):

----------


## Lyche

sachant que couper la ligne ne passera pas par un juge mais par une autorit administrative, la jurisprudence risque d'tre quelque peu compromise..  moins de porter plainte..

----------


## Floral

@Yazoo70 : Au niveau lgislatif? Je n'en suis pas certain.

----------


## Matthieu2000

> Si j'ai bien compris la seule personne a avoir vot pour chez les socialistes c'est Jack Lang ... il a du se perdre


c'est un mouton noir, ou un pion de Sarko...

----------


## Floral

Ce qui m'tonne c'est que c'est la mme personne qui une vingtaine d'anne plus tt a mis en place la fte de la musique. Il a baiss dans mon estime.

----------


## Invit

> Ce qui m'tonne c'est que c'est la mme personne qui une vingtaine d'anne plus tt a mis en place la fte de la musique.


Bah justement. Jack Lang est pote avec les artistes, et ceux-ci ont fait une pression norme sur les socialistes pour qu'ils votent pour.

----------


## Floral

Mais j'ai lu rcemment un article recueillant le tmoignage d'un groupe qui s'est fait connaitre justement parce qu'il s'est fait pirat par le P2P (ici), or, pour revenir la dessus,  la fte de la musique  avait pour but de promouvoir, sauf erreur de ma part, ce genre de groupe autoproduit.

----------


## Lyche

je viens de tomber sur un truc assez.. navrant de la part des maison d'dition.. Je trouve que a va trop loin l..




> Bonjour chers visiteurs,
> 
> 
> Aujourdhui vous ne pourrez pas consulter les paroles de chansons.
> 
> 
> Depuis quelques temps, les maisons de production de musique sintressent de prs aux gains
> gnrs par leur musique, et plus particulirement aux gains quils ne font pas.
> Ainsi, ils ont commenc  sattaquer  la diffusion de musique sur les rseaux Peer-To-Peer.
> ...


Ce site que je consulte frquemment est oblig de cesser son activit pour des raisons plus que stupides de la part de types qui ne comprennent pas grand chose  l'art et qui font du fric sur le dos de pas mal de monde.. Je crois qu'ils vont gagner  ce que plus personne n'achte leurs cd  force d'tre aussi c*n... Bref, c'tait mon coup de gueule pour un truc aussi inutile que stupide.

----------


## Monstros Velu

On va finir par avoir des sites de paroles francophones bass  l'tranger !

Concernant les paroles, j'aime bien la politique des Cowboys Fringants, qui offrent sur leur site non seulement les paroles, mais aussi les accords, pour pouvoir s'accompagner.

----------


## Invit

Affligeant mais logique. Les paroles sont autant protges que la musique. Les sites de partitions gratuites ont connus la mme dbcle il y a une dizaine d'annes.

----------


## Floral

Heu depuis quand est-ce interdit? Est-ce que a a un rapport avec Hadopi? Fredonner un air qui nous plait dans le mtro sera-t'il bientt passible de contrefaon?

----------


## Lyche

a en prend le chemin en tout cas.. Apparemment ils ont pas compris que pour gagner du fric, il faut que les utilisateurs puissent connatre leur produit.. C'est trop leur demander que de rflchir j'ai l'impression.

----------


## Floral

Comme chantait le vieux Georges... Quand on est con, on est con...
Oh merde je vais me faire attaquer en justice.
Mais d'un autre cot, ce que les maisons de disques ont ce sont des droits de diffusion de l'oeuvre, c'est  dire ce que l'on regarde ou qu'on coute, non? Pas du modle que l'on peut reproduire (tablatures, partitions, ou paroles).

----------


## pseudocode

> a en prend le chemin en tout cas.. Apparemment ils ont pas compris que pour gagner du fric, il faut que les utilisateurs puissent connatre leur produit.. C'est trop leur demander que de rflchir j'ai l'impression.


Faut dire que leur business-model est assez bancal car ils diffusent gratuitement le produit qu'ils sont cens vendre.  ::aie:: 

Les marchands de lessives diffusent des spots de pub, voir des chantillons pour vendre leur barils. Mais les majors diffusent le morceau de musique pour vendre... le morceau de musique.  ::D:

----------


## Invit

> Heu depuis quand est-ce interdit? Est-ce que a a un rapport avec Hadopi? Fredonner un air qui nous plait dans le mtro sera-t'il bientt passible de contrefaon?


Depuis toujours. Les textes sont protgs, leur reproduction sans autorisation est donc interdite. De la mme faon que tu n'as pas le droit de mettre en ligne le dernier Harry Potter (les prcdents aussi hein, c'est juste un exemple).

Fredonner un air dans le mtro, a dpend comment c'est fait. Encore que le mtro ne soit pas un bon exemple. A Paris les artistes du mtro passent un casting auprs de la RATP, tu peux pas te poser  la sauvage dans un couloir. Je ne sais pas comment la RATP s'arrange avec la SACEM, peut-tre qu'ils paient une sorte de licence globale pour tous leurs artistes.
Pour en revenir au fredonnage, ds que tu es dans une dmarche de reprsentation t'es cens raquer. Donc tu te plantes quelque part, mme au milieu de la rue, t'as un peu de public, vlan ! Bon, par contre je ne pense pas que la loi ait dj t applique  ce point. 
Mais ils ont dj rclam du pognon  une cole pour un spectacle de kermesse par exemple.

Un dernier truc :  chaque fois on parle de la SACEM, mais il ne faut pas oublier qu'il n'y a pas qu'eux qui reprsentent les artistes. Petite anecdote : mon pre a un groupe de salsa avec des potes. Ils ont un site web o ils mettent des extraits de leurs morceaux. La SACEM leur a demand de payer une certaine somme par titre (gngngneu euros si ma mmoire est bonne), ou de les retirer. Les artistes concerns sont pour la plupart de vieux cubains, morts et/ou n'ayant jamais t dits en France. Mon pre a rpondu  la SACEM "Ok, mais vous ne reprsentez pas tous les artistes du monde. Envoyez-moi la liste des artistes qui sont chez vous, et je retirerai leurs morceaux." 
Toujours pas de rponse depuis...

----------


## sovitec

> Ce site que je consulte frquemment est oblig de cesser son activit pour des raisons plus que stupides de la part de types qui ne comprennent pas grand chose  l'art et qui font du fric sur le dos de pas mal de monde.. Je crois qu'ils vont gagner  ce que plus personne n'achte leurs cd  force d'tre aussi c*n... Bref, c'tait mon coup de gueule pour un truc aussi inutile que stupide.


Je ne vois pas pourquoi les paroles d'une chanson auraient un statut diffrent du texte d'un pome par exemple. uvre de l'esprit => Droits d'auteur => Interdiction de copie, je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a de choquant.




> Faut dire que leur business-model est assez bancal car ils diffusent gratuitement le produit qu'ils sont cens vendre. 
> 
> Les marchands de lessives diffusent des spots de pub, voir des chantillons pour vendre leur barils. Mais les majors diffusent le morceau de musique pour vendre... le morceau de musique.


Ben non, c'est la mthode des vendeurs de drogue, la premire dose est gratuite, et aprs tu raques si tu en veux plus  ::aie::

----------


## Lyche

Ce que je veux dire par l, c'est que a fait des annes que les sites web proposent gratuitement les paroles de chansons sans que a n'ai jamais pos de problme (ou trs peu). Ici, le problme prend une ampleur effarante Tous les sites Franais sont mis en demeure d'arrter leur diffusion de textes. Je veux bien que les textes soient des uvres protges, mais il y a des limites  la stupidit, si ces sites existent, c'est qu'il y a un manque quelque part, et au lieu d'admettre ce manque d'offre de la part des diteurs, non, ils ne voient pas plus loin que le bout de leur portefeuille en cuir  5000. Si une chanson me plait, et que les paroles sont pas sur le disque, je fais comment? Je me prostitue auprs du chanteur pour qu'il me les donne? Je paye en plus du prix du cd pour les avoir? Faut arrter l'abus un jour.
Trop de trop, tue le trop. Tout a pour gagner 3 cts de plus a me dbecte royalement cette mentalit..

----------


## stigmate101

Salut

Nous devrions crire une chanson que nous appelerions "Triste France"...

Il ferait mieux d'augmenter rellement le pouvoir d'achat et de moins nous taxer.
Je pense que tous le monde serait gagnant...
;-)

----------


## Gnoce

a me rappel l'poque (pas si lointaine) ou on pouvait s'envoyer des fonds d'cran sur son tlphone mobile gratuitement parmi un large choix depuis un site, et mme crer son propre fond d'cran, dessin pixel par pixel  ::aie::  !
(oui c'tait l'poque des petites bandes qui remplacez le nom de l'oprateur)

Bref le jour ou l'on a commenc  voir des pubs dans les magazines pour ces fameux logo/fonds d'cran, ces sites ont disparu... D'ailleurs encore aujourd'hui, on peut pas lire un magazine sans tomber sur ces fameuses pubs ...

----------


## getz85

Ca y est le snat a suivi :




> *Hadopi : le Snat dit aussi OUI*
> Aprs l'Assemble nationale, le Snat vient d'adopter le texte du projet de loi Cration et Internet en l'tat et  une large majorit.
> 
> Fin du suspens parlementaire pour le texte du projet de loi Cration et Internet. Adopt hier par l'Assemble nationale, il vient de connaitre le mme sort au Snat. Une nouvelle lecture plie en l'espace d'une matine et sans grande surprise les amendements proposs ont t rejets  l'image de celui voulant inscrire noir sur blanc que l'accs  Internet est un droit fondamental.
> 
> De quoi empcher sa coupure par une autorit administrative mais pour la ministre de la Culture, cet accs ne peut tre considr comme un tel droit fondamental. Un avis que ne partage pas le Parlement europen.
> 
>  l'issue du vote au Snat qui a eu lieu dans la foule de la lecture du texte, ce dernier a t adopt  189 voix contre 14 avec 3 abstentions. Comme le texte n'a pas t modifi par rapport  la version vote par l'Assemble, le projet de loi Cration et Internet est donc dfinitivement adopt. On sait toutefois que le Parti socialiste va poser un recours devant le Conseil constitutionnel ce qui va retarder la promulgation du texte, les sages disposant d'un dlai d'un mois pour statuer.

----------


## Yazoo70

> Ca y est le snat a suivi :


Cool !  ::aie:: 
Donc maintenant tout repose sur l'Europe c'est a ??? On prie pour qu'ils interviennent le plus rapidement possible?  ::):

----------


## Lyche

Ou l'inverse, tant donn que le PS va faire appel au niveau Europen, tant que la procdure va durer, la loi ne sera pas dfinitivement abroge  ::):

----------


## Floral

Tu parles bien du Conseil constitutionnel l, c'est bien a

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

> Si j'ai bien compris la seule personne a avoir vot pour chez les socialistes c'est Jack Lang ... il a du se perdre


Jack Lang dj pour commencer n'est pas une personnalit politique mais un People, et de plus Sarkozy  fait une OPA sur lui.

----------


## smyley

a me dsespre de voir a.
dj que tous les scientifiques ont fini par fuir aux USA, bientt tous les informaticiens qu'il restait en France vont suivre, avec tous les abonns  internet.
Mais mme avec une population de 1500 habitants, ils trouveraient encore des lois idiotes  faire pour s'amuser ...

----------


## Captain_JS

Et quand la musique sera morte et qu'ils s'attaqueront au jeu vido on n'aura plus de soluces sur le net  ::bug::

----------


## pseudocode

> a me dsespre de voir a.
> dj que tous les scientifiques ont fini par fuir aux USA, bientt tous les informaticiens qu'il restait en France vont suivre, avec tous les abonns  internet.
> Mais mme avec une population de 1500 habitants, ils trouveraient encore des lois idiotes  faire pour s'amuser ...


Heu... il parait que la RIAA est trs intresse par la loi HADOPI. Pour une fois qu'on va exporter quelque chose outre atlantique.  ::aie::

----------


## smyley

> Et quand la musique sera morte et qu'ils s'attaqueront au jeu vido on n'aura plus de soluces sur le net


Ah, a pourrai tre une ide. D'ailleurs pour moi qu'ils s'attaquent au paroles revient au mme que les solutions des jeux vidos : aprs tout on peut dire que c'est les dveloppeurs qui ont rendu possibles les solutions => proprits intellectuelle => droits, etc.

Remarque pour avoir les paroles il suffira de tlcharger la musique illgalement et ensuite de retranscrire ou de demande  quelqu'un de le faire ... a prend 8 mn  tout casser (2 coutes) et on pourra enfin avoir de l'illgalit sur toutes la ligne  ::mrgreen:: 




> Heu... il parait que la RIAA est trs intresse par la loi HADOPI. Pour une fois qu'on va exporter quelque chose outre atlantique.


 :8O:  ah mince ... on va finir par devoir fuir en Chine pour avoir une vrai libert  ::aie::

----------


## Jidefix

Moi les paroles je m'en sert pour retrouver des chansons dont je ne connais pas le titre: je repre une ou deux phrases, et en gnral en les tapant dans Google je finis par retrouver l'auteur et la chanson.

Le problme c'est que les dcideurs dans ce cas ont des principes  coucher dehors sur le droit d'auteur et font systmatiquement l'amalgame entre copie, pillage et perte d'argent. Ils ne ralisent pas que tout le monde est gagnant dans la situation actuelle, du coup ils vont se mettre  dos une norme partie de leur clientle... moi en ce qui me concerne, je tlcharge, je "pirate" puisque c'est comme a qu'on dit, mais j'achte aussi des albums.

Maintenant je n'achterai plus les produits des dfenseurs de l'HADOPI, et je pousserai les gens  faire de mme (pour l'instant je continue de pirater, si a pose problme j'arrterai, je pense qu'ils abandonneront avant moi).
L'ide sera de bien faire rentrer dans le crne des gens que ce n'est pas le piratage qui aura tu la culture, mais les comportements ridicules des majors.
Quand ils se rendront compte de qui les nourris et les supporte vraiment, on pourra peut-tre enfin redevenir raisonnables et chercher des vraies solutions plutt que se borner  "ce sont nos produits vous en faites ce que NOUS voulons ou vous n'en faites rien".

----------


## Lyche

> Moi les paroles je m'en sert pour retrouver des chansons dont je ne connais pas le titre: je repre une ou deux phrases, et en gnral en les tapant dans Google je finis par retrouver l'auteur et la chanson.
> 
> Le problme c'est que les dcideurs dans ce cas ont des principes  coucher dehors sur le droit d'auteur et font systmatiquement l'amalgame entre copie, pillage et perte d'argent. Ils ne ralisent pas que tout le monde est gagnant dans la situation actuelle, du coup ils vont se mettre  dos une norme partie de leur clientle... moi en ce qui me concerne, je tlcharge, je "pirate" puisque c'est comme a qu'on dit, mais j'achte aussi des albums.
> 
> Maintenant je n'achterai plus les produits des dfenseurs de l'HADOPI, et je pousserai les gens  faire de mme (pour l'instant je continue de pirater, si a pose problme j'arrterai, je pense qu'ils abandonneront avant moi).
> L'ide sera de bien faire rentrer dans le crne des gens que ce n'est pas le piratage qui aura tu la culture, mais les comportements ridicules des majors.
> Quand ils se rendront compte de qui les nourris et les supporte vraiment, on pourra peut-tre enfin redevenir raisonnables et chercher des vraies solutions plutt que se borner  "ce sont nos produits vous en faites ce que NOUS voulons ou vous n'en faites rien".


J'adhre  100% ! Organisons un boycotte des Majors, peut-tre qu'ils comprendrons que ce qu'ils font ne les mnerons pas loin..

----------


## Yazoo70

Ben le problme c'est que le gouvernement veut jouer aux plus cons avec les pirates en mettant en place des sanctions etc... 
Le truc c'est que les pirates arriveront toujours  contourner les btons dans les roues que le gouvernement essayera de leur mettre.
Et ces gens ne comprennent pas que pour lutter contre la circulation de fichiers illgaux, le mieux c'est de supprimer le besoin de l'illgal en dveloppant l'offre lgale et pas de supprimmer l'illgal en sanctionnant.

Tant qu'ils penseront  l'envers, la France ne tourneras pas droit  ::?:

----------


## Floral

D'aprs cet article, l'amendement 138 ne sert  rien, il n'y a plus qu' attendre que l'accs  internet devienne un droit fondamental (d'aprs ce que j'ai compris, cet amendement dit qu'il ne faut pas entraver les droits fondamentaux, sans un examen d'une autorit judiciaire). Si quelqu'un a d'autre sources elles seraient bienvenues.

----------


## smyley

> PS : Ce topic est un pige ... impossible de rpondre autrement que par un troll


Ne t'inquites pas pour a, HADOPI ds le dpart c'est un troll que les politiciens ont prit au srieux.  ::aie::

----------


## kuranes

Et maintenant, zou ! Direction LOPSI !

Encore plus liberticide qu'Hadopi  ::yaisse2::   ::king::

----------


## getz85

On ne vas peut-tre pas pouvoir compter sur la commission europenne....




> *Le projet de loi Cration et Internet est couronn de succs cette semaine et ce jusqu'au niveau europen avec la CE qui considre qu'il n'y a pas de violation du droit communautaire avec la riposte gradue  la franaise.*
> 
> Aprs la claque du 9 avril 2009 et le vote par le Parlement europen de l'amendement 138 du Paquet Tlcom, cette semaine semble des plus favorables au projet de loi Cration et Internet. Dfinitivement adopt par le Parlement franais suite aux votes positifs de l'Assemble nationale et du Snat, le rempart europen de l'amendement Bono semble lui aussi s'effriter et le souhait de l'eurodput d'Arles de mettre la France hors-la-loi de prendre du plomb dans l'aile.
> 
> Stupeur en effet puisque la commissaire europenne charge de la socit de l'information et des mdias considre que la riposte gradue sous gouverne d'une autorit administrative et avec comme sanction finale la coupure de l'accs  Internet n'est pas contraire au droit communautaire.
> 
> Des propos rapports par l'AFP qui pourtant semblent bien contraires, eux, avec ceux exprims par le Parlement europen dans son vote de l'amendement 138 selon lequel les droits fondamentaux des internautes ne peuvent pas tre restreints sans la dcision pralable des autorits judiciaires. tant considr comme droit fondamental l'accs  Internet.
> 
> Si politiquement Viviane Reding admet dsapprouver le texte franais :  " je n'ai aucune indication quant  des violations du droit communautaire europen et je ne vois rien lgalement dans l'amendement 138 qui pourrait modifier cette situation ". Quand bien mme l'amendement serait dfinitivement intgr au Paquet Tlcom, ce qui n'est pas encore jou, selon la Commissaire europenne il ne serait pas un obstacle  la loi dite Hadopi.
> ...

----------


## cchatelain

Entre l'amendement Bono qui est ignor, les dclarations d'Albanel qui prsente hadopi comme une exprimentation, l'histoire TF1 et j'en passe, hadopi est devenu une vaste fumisterie. et la Sacem en remet unc couche en demandant une taxe sur les FAI. Qu'ils se penchent sur les contrats des majors, il y a des clauses asses sympa, comme le fait que le major s'accapare tous les droits sur les sites et noms de domaines de l'artiste (et les revenus de la publicit). ::(:

----------


## Floral

La taxe sur les FAI ce n'est pas la licence globale?

----------


## pseudocode

> La taxe sur les FAI ce n'est pas la licence globale?


Bah non. Le paiement de la taxe ne te donne pas de licence d'utilisation/partage des œuvres. Ca serait trop beau.  ::D:

----------


## om

> La taxe sur les FAI ce n'est pas la licence globale?


C'est une des deux parties de la licence globale. L'autre est l'autorisation de l'change d'uvres sur internet (forcment en contrepartie de la taxe).

L c'est "tu payes pour quelque chose que de toute faon tu n'as pas le droit de faire", mais tourn diffremment, a donne quelque chose comme "les mchants FAI profitent des bien culturels : ils doivent tre taxs", taxe qui sera de toute faon paye par le consommateur.

----------


## Molos

Vous pensez qu'ils vont mettre combien de temps avant de voir que leur truc ne sert  rien ?  ::roll::

----------


## smyley

Plus longtemps que tu ne le crois. N'oublie pas qu'on parle de Politique et de Sarkozy. C'est pas aprs un combat pareil qu'au bout de 6 mois il vont dire "ah, mais on a t con cette loi est stupide", au contraire il vont faire d'autres mesures pour rendre applicable la loi ...

----------


## 10_GOTO_10

Petite suggestion: vous allez bientt dclarer vos impts. Puisque internet se sert qu' tlcharger illgalement, selon nos chers gouvernants, et bien renvoyez plutt la version papier. Quand leurs services seront saturs de paperasses, ils rflchiront peut-tre ?

PS: Et puisque de toutes faons ils nous envoyent la version papier, c'est mme pas un acte contre la plante.

----------


## Tellen

> PS: Et puisque de toutes faons ils nous envoyent la version papier, c'est mme pas un acte contre la plante.


Sauf qu'aujourd'hui il te propose de ne plus te l'envoyer (une case  cocher quant tu fais ta dclaration en ligne)

----------


## Captain_JS

> Petite suggestion: vous allez bientt dclarer vos impts. Puisque internet se sert qu' tlcharger illgalement, selon nos chers gouvernants, et bien renvoyez plutt la version papier. Quand leurs services seront saturs de paperasses, ils rflchiront peut-tre ?
> 
> PS: Et puisque de toutes faons ils nous envoyent la version papier, c'est mme pas un acte contre la plante.


Moi je pars du principe anti-cologique qu'tant donn que la dclaration en ligne ne donne plus droit  une rduc aprs la 1re fois, pourquoi la faire en ligne ? ::aie:: 
De toute faon on demande toujours au citoyen d'tre colo, au lieu de commencer par ceux qui polluent le plus  ::(:

----------


## k o D

Si vous n'avez pas encore vu ce lien:

http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/50...ier-hadopi.htm

----------


## Golgotha

Aprs l'adoption de cette loi, je me suis promis de limit mes dplacement au cin et surtout plus aucun achat de produit.

Le tlchargement ne m'a jamais empch d'acheter auparavant, au contraire, cela me permet d'tre sr que je ne met pas mon fric n'importe ou. maintenant, c'est fini. cette loi me dgoute.. 

Et j'irai vot au europenne pour celui qui est contre hadopi.

j'espre que les FAI seront du bon cot.

----------


## pseudocode

La loi fait le buzz sur Internet (c'est normal) mais le reste des "masses" ne se sent pas impact.

- les non-internautes s'en fichent compltement.

- les internautes non-informaticiens (Mme michu) savent pas ce que c'est.

- les p2pistes en pantoufles (kevin) sont contre mais n'osent pas le dire. ils attendent la nouvelle version de emule hadopi-proof

{ avec ces 3 premires catgories, on a dj une grosse partie de la "masse"  ::mrgreen::  }

- les geek/nerds de P2P sont farouchement contre et ils le disent. De toutes facons ils contourneront les mesures de detection

- les artistes "main stream" sont plutt pour. Ils n'ont pas lu la loi mais si ca lutte contre le piratage alors ils sont pour. 

- les artistes "undergound" sont plutt contre. Ils n'ont pas lu la loi mais pour rester des contestataires/alternatifs ils doivent tre contre. 

etc.

----------


## befalimpertinent

> - les non-internautes s'en fichent compltement.
> 
> - les internautes non-informaticiens (Mme michu) savent pas ce que c'est.
> 
> - les p2pistes en pantoufles (kevin) sont contre mais n'osent pas le dire. ils attendent la nouvelle version de emule hadopi-proof
> 
> { avec ces 3 premires catgories, on a dj une grosse partie de la "masse"  }
> 
> - les geek/nerds de P2P sont farouchement contre et ils le disent. De toutes facons ils contourneront les mesures de detection
> ...


Tout a fait d'accord !
Tu as cependant oublier une catgorie et pas des moindres:
- l'immense majorit des politiciens qui ne comprennent rien ni aux enjeux, ni aux problmes (la poigne qui a particip activement au dbat, prenant des positions contre leur propre camp parfois permet de ne pas totalement dsesprer de la politique. Ouf la rpublique est sauve!)

----------


## pseudocode

> Tout a fait d'accord !
> Tu as cependant oublier une catgorie et pas des moindres:
> - l'immense majorit des politiciens qui ne comprennent rien ni aux enjeux, ni aux problmes (la poigne qui a particip activement au dbat, prenant des positions contre leur propre camp parfois permet de ne pas totalement dsesprer de la politique. Ouf la rpublique est sauve!)


Pour moi c'est une catgorie "moindre" en terme de nombre de personnes. A tout casser 1000 politiciens, compar aux 32 millions d'internautes.  :;):

----------


## befalimpertinent

Certes mais tu peux quand mme l'largir aux gens qui ont un peu de pouvoir -politique- : dputs, ministres, snateurs, maires mais aussi du pouvoir en terme d'influence : les journalistes, directeur de chaine de TV.

Au final ils sont suffisamment nombreux et surtout concentre les Pouvoirs entre leur mains pour en faire une catgorie  part entire, qui plus est, trs influente

----------


## pseudocode

> Au final ils sont suffisamment nombreux et surtout concentre les Pouvoirs entre leur mains pour en faire une catgorie  part entire, qui plus est, trs influente


Oui mais je ragissais au commentaire "agir ouvertement contre les masses". A mon sens Hadopi a moins d'impact sur "les masses" qu'une loi sur la fiscalit, sur l'enseignent ou sur les hpitaux (3 exemples au hasard)  ::aie::

----------


## Furikawari

> Oui mais je ragissais au commentaire "agir ouvertement contre les masses". A mon sens Hadopi a moins d'impact sur "les masses" qu'une loi sur la fiscalit, sur l'enseignent ou sur les hpitaux (3 exemples au hasard)


Pas sr, beaucoup de gens tlchargent de nos jours. Et contrairement  ce que je lis sur ce forum, si on coute les ractions des non-informaticiens, l'aspect dissuasif de cette loi SERA efficace. Les politiciens se foutent des solutions techniques, ce qu'ils veulent c'est d'une loi qui fassent peur aux gens.

----------


## pseudocode

> Pas sr, beaucoup de gens tlchargent de nos jours. Et contrairement  ce que je lis sur ce forum, si on coute les ractions des non-informaticiens, l'aspect dissuasif de cette loi SERA efficace. Les politiciens se foutent des solutions techniques, ce qu'ils veulent c'est d'une loi qui fassent peur aux gens.


J'aurais du ajouter "A mon sens Hadopi a moins d'impact *ngatif* sur les masses". Le gros de la "masse" qui est impact c'est le P2Piste. D'ailleurs le gouvernement ne s'en cache pas, Hadopi a pour but de s'attaquer aux P2Pistes amateurs, ceux qui ne font pas la diffrence entre Emule, IE et MSN. 

Et bon, faut bien reconnaitre que le P2Piste amateur n'est pas un gros revendicateur. Gnralement il a conscience de faire quelque chose d'immoral en tlchargeant gratuitement le dernier film/album de soupe, donc il se la joue discret.  ::roll:: 

Le gros de la revendication vient des geek/nerds qui utilisent le P2P. Une grosse partie d'entre eux revendique contre la surveillance gnralise du net. Et une plus petite partie revendique le libre-change des oeuvres. Et bon, il faut galement bien reconnaitre que le geek/nerd ne compte pas pour beaucoup dans "la masse" des francais.  ::P:

----------


## Marco46

> Gnralement il a conscience de faire *quelque chose d'immoral* en tlchargeant gratuitement le dernier film/album de soupe


Elle est bien bonne celle-l ...

Christine ! Sors de ce corps !

----------


## Mdinoc

L'immoralit du piratage en France est remise en question dans un autre thread, pas dans celui-ci.

----------


## pseudocode

> Elle est bien bonne celle-l ...
> 
> Christine ! Sors de ce corps !


lol. Vite un exorcisme.  ::aie:: 

Ce que je voulais dire c'est que lorsqu'on parle d'un film autour de la machine a caf, le P2Piste amateur regarde toujours a gauche/droite avant de chuchoter : "je l'ai tlcharg sur emule" avec un clin d'oeil. 

Il y a toujours ce petit mlange de fiert et d'inquietude dans cette remarque qui me fait sourire.  ::D:

----------


## Yazoo70

Chez moi c'est plutt:
Random Dude : "Je suis all le voir au cin!"
Choeurs : "Non, srieux?"

^^

----------


## smyley

> Chez moi c'est plutt:
> Random Dude : "Je suis all le voir au cin!"
> Choeurs : "Non, srieux?"


Dans mon entourage on est aussi dans ce cas  ::mouarf::  Tout le monde se sent oblig de le dire quand ils ont vu un film au cinma, genre c'est quelque chose d'exceptionnel, une fiert  ::aie:: 

Mais c'est pas pour autant que le cin prs de chez moi (enfin, c'est relatif) n'affiche pas complet tous les Samedi soir  ::roll::

----------


## pseudocode

> Mais c'est pas pour autant que le cin prs de chez moi (enfin, c'est relatif) n'affiche pas complet tous les Samedi soir


On se faisait la mme rflexion avec des copains. C'est fou comme Internet  un impact sur notre consommation de musique/film : on n'a jamais autant dpens en CD/DVD/Places de cin.  ::):

----------


## Tarul

> Dans mon entourage on est aussi dans ce cas  Tout le monde se sent oblig de le dire quand ils ont vu un film au cinma, genre c'est quelque chose d'exceptionnel, une fiert


Je sors un peu du sujet du fil, mais il faut dire aussi que vu le prix des places de cin, c'est presque devenu un luxe d'y aller. Dans ma ville natal, on a vu quasiment une augmentation de la place tarif normal d'un euro/an pendant les 5 dernires annes. Le tarif rduit n'est pas en reste.
Auparavant, on tait un peu moins regardant quand au choix du film, maintenant on y rflchit  deux fois dans la slection.

Vous avez vu les modifications des postes de blogeurs en scurit d'orange qui parlaient de l'hadopi et de ses risques?
http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/50...uppression.htm
http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/50...ssion-blog.htm
http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/50...te-albanel.htm

----------


## berceker united

Je viens de penser  une chose. Mais les pdophiles pourront dire merci  cette loi. 
Je m'explique. Nous avons tous que, par esprit de dfis, il y aura un dveloppeur qui va mettre en place un systme pour faire la mme chose mais en crypt. En gros, une personne sur un rseau d'change de donnes sera trs difficilement reprable. Actuellement, la police surveille plus les changes de photos et vido  caractre pdophile. La musique et les films ne les intresses pas car il prfre ce concentr dans un domaine beaucoup plus important pour eux. Les pdophiles le savent et font trs attention  ce sujet l. 
Si un systme d'change de fichier crypt est sur internet et a son petit succs, les pdophile seront plus dtendu mais les victimes beaucoup moins.

Merci Mme Albanel ainsi que les dputs.

----------


## el_slapper

> Je viens de penser  une chose. Mais les pdophiles pourront dire merci  cette loi. (.../...)


Dj dit dans le premier texte cit ci-dessus(post de Tarul sur Orange). en fait, a va permettre  tous les vrais ruffians(pdophiles, mais aussi terroristes, spammers, phishers, et sans doute encore d'autres) d'apprendre  se planquer bien plus facilement. Je pense que c'est le pire de ce texte inique. Parceque le reste, les coupures  la con, la suspiscion gnralise, on peut y survivre. Mais a, non.

Les policiers, quand on ne les assigne pas  des objectifs de chiffre irraliste, font un travail formidable - qui est en train d'tre sabot durablement.  ::evilred::

----------


## pseudocode

> Je sors un peu du sujet du fil, mais il faut dire aussi que vu le prix des places de cin, c'est presque devenu un luxe d'y aller. Dans ma ville natal, on a vu quasiment une augmentation de la place tarif normal d'un euro/an pendant les 5 dernires annes. Le tarif rduit n'est pas en reste.
> Auparavant, on tait un peu moins regardant quand au choix du film, maintenant on y rflchit  deux fois dans la slection.


Certes c'est plus cher. Mais je remarque juste que ma consommation annuelle de film a augment. 

Surtout parce que j'ai l'avis des gens qui ont vu le film avant sa sortie officielle et font ainsi leur critique. Avant, il y avait juste une dizaine de critiques fait par les journaux spcialiss... pas toujours objectifs. Plus de la "promo" que de la critique en fait. 

Il y a aussi la possibilit de revoir le film prcdant chez soi avant d'aller voir le nouveau volet.




> Si un systme d'change de fichier crypt est sur internet et a son petit succs, les pdophile seront plus dtendu mais les victimes beaucoup moins.


C'est clair que ca va changer les mthodes d'investigation. Aujourd'hui pour reprer un trafic suspect, on cherche les flux crypts qui ne vont pas vers les serveurs usuels (banques, entreprises, ....). Demain, si toutes les connexions P2P, Direct Download et Streaming sont cryptes, le trafic suspect sera noy dans la masse.  ::?:

----------


## Invit

> Je viens de penser  une chose. Mais les pdophiles pourront dire merci  cette loi.


Je suis pas sr. Ou alors les pdophiles "du dimanche". Je m'explique : les technologies de tlchargement qui vont bnficier de cryptage en rponse  HADOPI sont les rseaux p2p classiques,  savoir eMule et bittorent.
Ces rseaux sont dj surveills pour lutter contre la pdophilie. Et il existe dj des alternatives  cette surveillance (direct download, newsgroups, mails...). On peut donc penser que les pdophiles un peu futs n'utilisent dj plus eMule et bittorent.
Les seuls qui bnficieront du p2p crypt seront les trois couillons qui actuellement se fournissent en tapant des mots-cls explicites dans eMule. Et s'ils ont t assez con pour ne pas changer de techno jusqu' maintenant, y a pas de raisons qu'ils le fassent plus tard.

Et les pdophiles bien parano n'utilisent mme plus internet,  part pour se contacter. Les changes de vidos et de photos se font mano a mano.

----------


## Matthieu2000

Je remets une couche 
http://www.ecrans.fr/Orange-censure-...ue-d,7235.html



> Sur le blog scurit dOrange, Philippe Maltere publiait hier un post intitul HADOPI le danger (bien) cach. Il y fait part de ses critiques sur la loi Cration et Internet, alors tout juste adopte par le Snat. Or, depuis quelques heures, cet article, et deux autres, galement relatifs  Hadopi, ne sont plus accessibles. La demande de suppression viendrait de la direction dOrange, selon PC Inpact.

----------


## Golgotha

Bonjour,

Petite question en passant.

j'entends parl de cryptage un peut partout, maintenant que cette loi est pass, je me demande en fait, sur quelle base se base la loi pour juger que quelqu'un tlcharge illgalement ?

Admettons un individu *A*lpha, qui tlcharge tout les jours en SSH sur des newzgroups avec un connexion thorique de 8 mga, des jeux au format DVD de PC par exemple, donc avec un petit calcule : si il tlcharge pendant 10H tout les jours, en un mois il peut tlcharg ((2,9Giga * 10) *30) ~ *900 Giga* par mois.. le tout donc bien crypt.

maintenant un autre, *B*eta, tlcharge quelques MP3 pour les mtres sur son IPOD, disons une dizaine par semaine, donc 40 par mois. ce qui fait approximativement *200 Mo*, sur du P2P genre emule..

Dans ces conditions, je pense que Beta va avoir asser vite une petite lettre qui va bien pour lui dire d'arrter de pirat, mais Alpha ? peuvent ils se bas sur la quantit de tlchargement ou doivent ils obligatoirement prouv que le contenue est illgale ?   ::roll::

----------


## Mdinoc

Ils se basent sur le fait que B ait t connect sur un serveur eMule (ou qu'une demande d'un tel fichier sur eMule ait retourn son adresse). C'est tout.

Et c'est  toi de prouver que tu n'as rien tlcharg d'illgal quand tu tais dessus.

----------


## kuranes

> Ils se basent sur le fait que B ait t connect sur un serveur eMule (ou qu'une demande d'un tel fichier sur eMule ait retourn son adresse). C'est tout.
> 
> Et c'est  toi de prouver que tu n'as rien tlcharg d'illgal quand tu tais dessus.


Rectificatif...


Et c'est  toi de prouver que tu n'as rien tlcharg d'illgal quand ton adresse IP tait dessus.

----------


## CUCARACHA

> Rectificatif...
> Et c'est  toi de prouver que tu n'as rien tlcharg d'illgal quand ton adresse IP tait dessus.


Si je ne me trompe pas, a c'est ANTI CONSTITUTIONNEL! 

Voici une partie d'un article que j'ai cris ailleurs :

Je suis pour qu'une sanction existe en revanche, je suis effray par le moyen de dtection du tlchargement.

Nous savons tous que la dgse a les moyens d'analyser les trames de donnes qui se baladent en France (et ailleurs) heureusement, ce pouvoir est sens tre contrl et ntre utilis que dans des cas extrmes comme lenlvement dIlan Halimi.

Je pense quil faut tre trs clair sur les points suivants :

Comment savoir quil y a tlchargement ? (Selon moi, il faut analyser les trames et, pour ce faire, il faut prsumer que tout le monde peut-tre coupable au lieu de penser que tout le monde peut tre innocent)

Comment peut-on savoir quelle est la diffrence entre un tlchargement lgal et illgal ? (A mon avis impossible, nimporte quelle signature numrique pourrait tre retire facilement)

Comment peut-on tre certain que la personne qui tlcharge est bien le souscripteur de labonnement Internet ? (Il est relativement facile de pirater une ligne Internet filaire ou wifi en particulier lorsque le souscripteur nactive pas les scurits)

Comment accepter quun oprateur tlcom puisse se voir confier des pouvoirs de police ?

Bien sr quil faut lutter contre les personnes qui font commerce des uvres quils piratent mais je pense que lutter contre les changes illgaux de fichiers pose de gros problmes philosophiques qui nont pas t suffisamment rflchis. 

Je pire dans tout a est que cette loi vient sajouter aux milliers dautres qui existent et qui ne sont appliques quexceptionnellement pour lexemple et pas systmatiquement. 

Jimagine dj le raffut mdiatique 
lorsque le premier contrevenant verra son abonnement suspendu et le tsunami qui suivra sil arrive  dmontrer quil tait innocent

Je pense que si les dtenteurs de droits dauteur veulent se protger, cest  eux et  eux seul de trouver la parade. 

Cette loi, cest comme si on avait puni toutes les personnes qui enregistraient un film sur leur magntoscope avant quinternet ne devienne le nouveau mass mdia.

Conclusion

OUI  la protection des auteurs, compositeurs, interprtes et producteurs.

NON  la protection des droits voisins, de la SACEM et de toute la mafia qui gravite autour.

NON au Fait qu'on analyse les trames plutt que de forcer les producteurs  investir dans des moyens de protection efficaces de leurs oeuvres.

Si j'avais d voter cette loi j'aurais vot NON.

++

Laurent

----------


## Mdinoc

Merci pour la correction  ::ccool::

----------


## pseudocode

> Ils se basent sur le fait que B ait t connect sur un serveur eMule (ou qu'une demande d'un tel fichier sur eMule ait retourn son adresse). C'est tout.
> 
>  Et c'est  toi de prouver que tu n'as rien tlcharg d'illgal quand tu tais dessus.



Ce qui a t dit par le gouvernement (mais qui n'est pas marqu dans le texte de loi) c'est que:



- La surveillance serait sur les oeuvres et pas sur les internautes. Ca semble indiquer qu'on ne va pas enquter sur toi a cause du volume SSL que tu gnres.


- Les oeuvres surveilles sont indiques par les ayant-droits sur une liste. Cette liste est remise a jour a date fixe.


Tout ca semble indiquer qu'ils vont regarder les IP dans les trackers Bittorent d'une oeuvre donne, et galement les IP retournes par une query sur emule.

----------


## kedare

Non mais bon, je pense que cette loi, ca va etre comme DADVSI, ca va faire beaucoup de bruit, puis dans 2 mois on en entendra plus parler......

----------


## smyley

> Non mais bon, je pense que cette loi, ca va etre comme DADVSI, ca va faire beaucoup de bruit, puis dans 2 mois on en entendra plus parler......


J'espre ... sinon a va en faire beaucoup qui vont recevoir des petits spam du gouvernements mme en tant innocent (et si le filtre antispam filtre le courrier, a donne quoi ?)

----------


## pseudocode

> J'espre ... sinon a va en faire beaucoup qui vont recevoir des petits spam du gouvernements mme en tant innocent (et si le filtre antispam filtre le courrier, a donne quoi ?)


C'est surtout que ca m'tonnerai qu'ils m'crivent sur mon adresse gmail. Va falloir que je pense a regarder mon mail FAI.  ::?:

----------


## Immobilis

> *Nicolas Dupont-Aignan est il le seul dput en France qui comprenne quelque chose  internet ?*
> Pour lui Hadopi n'est pas la bonne rponse pour protger les intrts des auteurs.
>  Intervention de Nicolas Dupont-Aignan  dans le cadre de la discussion gnrale sur la 2 me lecture du projet HADOPI.
> Depuis le 17 janvier 2007, Nicolas Dupont-Aignan sige  l'Assemble sur le banc des  non-inscrits , il est co-prsident du parti europen les EUDemocrats - Alliance pour une Europe des Dmocraties.



Voil un Nicolas qui a tout compris...  ::yaisse2::

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

Un dput sur 577 qui comprends quelque chose  internet c'est norme. Les 576 autres n'y comprennent rien  ::mouarf::  

Allezzz : Nicolas Dupont-Aignan  prsident !!!

----------


## Immobilis

> Allezzz : Nicolas Dupont-Aignan  prsident !!!


Il s'tait pourtant prsent.

----------


## Tonioyo

Bonsoir  tous,

Juste une petite supposition par rapport a cette loi, les pirates sont capable de se servir de machine  distance infectes le plus gnralement par des virus de type trojan (troyens) ou worm (vers). ces accs servent essentielement  la diffusion de donnes illgales ou illicite (sites pornographiques, carcks, serials, etc ...) de telle manire que si certaines communications se font prendre c'est la machine pirate qui est rvle et pas la voir les machines du vrai pirate.

Imagniez une seconde que toutes les machines controles par une grande partie des pirates (certaines fois seulement 3 voir 4 personnes suffisent  attaquer un site internet en se servant de ces machines faisant des requtes permanentes vers le site cibl) que cette fois soient utilises pour simuler des tlchargements illgaux, que se passera-t-il ? comment vont ragir les pouvoirs public ?

De toute facon de manire simple internet est incontrolable  cause du fait que le moyen de communication est bas sur un systme trop simple et de ce fait archaique. Les communications TCP/IP c'est super bien pour espionner ses voisins (cela a aussi une dimention politique et internationale).

Si le gouvernement souhaitait rellement lutter contre le piratage il mettrait en place une solution totalement diffrente et bien plus efficace que ce qui a t fait.

Tout ceci ne confirme une fois plus la mme chose redondante. On essaye toujours de taper sur la tete des mmes personnes.

Je pense que cette loi  des dimentions que l'on ignore aujourd'hui mais que nous subiront demain et ce n'est que l qu'on les comprendra vraiment.

----------


## smyley

> Si le gouvernement souhaitait rellement lutter contre le piratage il mettrait en place une solution totalement diffrente et bien plus efficace que ce qui a t fait.


a fait des mois que tout le monde rpte que le gouvernement ne sais absolument pas de quoi il parle, et mme si la loi a t vote, aucune des personnes ayant dit "Oui" ne sait vraiment ce qu'il a vot.
Rien que de parler du firewall d'OpenOffice fait perdre tout crdibilit. Et du coup le gouvernement n'est pas sensible aux problmes de proxy, trojans, scurit wifi, etc. vu qu'il ne sait mme pas ce que sais (voir il ne sait mme pas que a existe ...).

Le gouvernement souhaite rellement luter contre le piratage  priori, mais il ne sait pas vraiment ce qu'est le piratage donc il fait n'importe quoi et comme c'est soutenu par Mr. King alors tout le monde dit "Oui" ...

----------


## granquet

> De toute facon de manire simple internet est incontrolable  cause du fait que le moyen de communication est bas sur un systme trop simple et de ce fait archaique. Les communications TCP/IP c'est super bien pour espionner ses voisins (cela a aussi une dimention politique et internationale).


bon bah merci de me l'apprendre. internet c'est archaque et TCP/IP c'est de la merde ... j'ai plus qu'a changer de boulot moi  ::aie::

----------


## pseudocode

> bon bah merci de me l'apprendre. internet c'est archaque et TCP/IP c'est de la merde ... j'ai plus qu'a changer de boulot moi


L'avenir c'est BBS et V32bis  \o/

----------


## el_slapper

> bon bah merci de me l'apprendre. internet c'est archaque et TCP/IP c'est de la merde ... j'ai plus qu'a changer de boulot moi


T'inquites, a existait pas encore(et j'tais pas n) que Cobol tait dj archaque(et de la merde, selon certains). Pourtant, Cobol me nourrit toujours.....

----------


## Golgotha

> T'inquites, a existait pas encore(et j'tais pas n) que Cobol tait dj archaque(et de la merde, selon certains). Pourtant, Cobol me nourrit toujours.....


Moi aussi \o/    ::king::

----------


## Tonioyo

Un systme archaique n'est pas forcment obsolte je pense aussi a l'AS400  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Jidefix

> Un systme archaique n'est pas forcment obsolte je pense aussi a l'AS400


=> regardez la roue, on l'a un peu amliore mais on n'a pas trouv mieux (bon  par les chenilles pour le dsert mais on chipote) :p

Jidefix: l'atout indispensable d'un dbat russi.

----------


## yan

... et maintenant loppsi

----------


## Golgotha

> ... et maintenant loppsi


Chinois, Franais.... finalement on commence  se ressembler  ::aie:: 

Aux armes [citoyens] internautes !  

ps: on peut pas barr en bbcode ??

----------


## Acropole

Je ne crois plus que le gouvernement n'ai pas compris l'inutilit de cette loi. Je crois de plus en plus qu'il s'en sert comme excuse pour placer un mouchard sur tous les PC de France.
L'coute tlphonique gnralise et automatise, voil ce que c'est.
Il ne peuvent pas placer des flics devant chaque porte du pays pour contrler qui entre ou sort, ce qu'ils ont dans les poches, ce qu'ils se disent et ce qu'ils font, sans provoquer une rvolution. 
Ils le font donc par internet en se cachant derrire la soit disant protection des artistes.

----------


## smyley

Mais c'est dingue, on se rapproche de plus en plus de l'tat policier. Le modle Chinois s'exporte chez Sarko on dirait. Il filtre internet, aprs il va filtrer la tl (quoique c'est "dj" fait), filtrer les partis pour ne laisser que l'UMP et une fois qu'on aura un parti unique, son plan sera achev ...

----------


## Yazoo70

> Mais c'est dingue, on se rapproche de plus en plus de l'tat policier. Le modle Chinois s'exporte chez Sarko on dirait. Il filtre internet, aprs il va filtrer la tl (quoique c'est "dj" fait), filtrer les partis pour ne laisser que l'UMP et une fois qu'on aura un parti unique, son plan sera achev ...


C'est Minus et Cortex, c'est Cortex et Minus, l'une est plein d'astuce, l'autre un vrai nimbus[...].

----------


## smyley

::mouarf::

----------


## Gnoce

*fait ses valises pour le Canada*

----------


## kuranes

Maintenant, attention, ne tlchargez aucune image trouve sur internet dont vous n'ayez pas les droits  :;): 

Si vous souhaitez installer la joconde en fond d'cran, il est obligatoire de possder l'original... 

 ::aie::

----------


## Lyche

Tu crois que Brad Pitt me prterais sa femme pour que je puisse avoir un fond d'cran potable ?  ::aie::

----------


## CUCARACHA

Attendons la dcision du conseil constitutionnel. Pour moi une telle loi est anticonstitutionnelle.

++

Laurent

----------


## stigmate101

* Libert, galit, fraternit* 
Quelquun peut-il mexpliquer ce que cela peut vouloir dire.
Une marque de lessive peut-tre !
 ::calim2::

----------


## Acropole

> * Libert, galit, fraternit* 
> Quelquun peut-il mexpliquer ce que cela peut vouloir dire.
> Une marque de lessive peut-tre !


LEF ? c'est pas une marque de bire ?

----------


## stigmate101

Nous sommes beaucoup trop fliqus. Nous navons plus aucune intimit.

Je nose mme plus aller chier de peur quon me colle un mouchard dans le cul.
 ::calim2::

----------


## stigmate101

> LEF ? c'est pas une marque de bire ?


Ben oui, a je sais, c'est concret

----------


## ABN84

Bonsoir,
Si on y regarde de plus pres, cette loi est une bonne chose.
Je m'explique:
Si on la met en place, on verra bientot tous les sites passer en ssl, tout le monde utilisera TOR et les F2F ou les P2P crypt et l. tout le monde ou presque utilisera ces procds et ils ne controleront plus rien et s'en mordront les doigts.  ::mouarf::   ::aie::

----------


## Olivier.p

Jusqu' ce qu'ils interdisent les protocoles crypts et tu seras considr comme un pirate ds que utilises un !

"Mais... Mais je me connectais  ma banque"
"Et alors ? Tu crypte pas s'tout !"
"Mais on va voir mes codes d'identification !"
"C'est pas grave, y a que nous qu'on surveille. Allez regarde ton compte on va pas se moquer de toi. Ou alors t'as peur et tu caches quelque chose ? hmmm ?"

Concrtement il faudrait suggrer  notre prsident d'utiliser les webcams que tous les pc "rcents" ont. La vido serait visionne par HASAP (Haute Autorit de Surveillance des Activits Privs). Comme a on retrouve plus facilement les meurtriers, les voleurs etc...
Les mineurs devront se prsenter tous les soirs  21h et prouver qu'ils vont se coucher (si les parents du mineur sont incapables de prouver que telle nuit il a bien dormi alors ils subissent une coupure de sommeil : pas le droit de dormir pendant une dure choisie par HASAP.)

Bon je m'gare, mais HADOPI, LOPPSI tout a c'est n'importe quoi... (enfin on le sait tous)...

----------


## Immobilis

> tout le monde ou presque utilisera ces procds et ils ne controleront plus rien et s'en mordront les doigts.


Sauf que a ne gnera peut-tre pas l'espion que tu seras oblig d'installer sur ton PC.

----------


## smyley

> Sauf que a ne gnera peut-tre pas l'espion que tu seras oblig d'installer sur ton PC.


Bof, il sera toujours possible de dvelopper un petit logiciel et/ou driver pour faire croire  l'espion qu'il est bien install et qu'il fonctionne convenablement un peut  la DeamonTools ...

----------


## ABN84

> Sauf que a ne gnera peut-tre pas l'espion que tu seras oblig d'installer sur ton PC.


a c'est le point qui me fait le plus peur car l il s'ajit de securit informatique et donc installer ce "bidule" est une defaillance de plus dans l'OS. c'est intolerable.
ch pa, peut etre on pourra le faire tourner sur une machine virtuelle et les bluffer

----------


## Monstros Velu

C'est dommage, on va tre oblig de mettre 1Go de RAM en plus et de faire tourner une VM avec les logiciels espions ^^

----------


## Tonioyo

Le vritable pouvoir ne rside pas dans l'espionnage mais plutot dans le fait de forcer une population a faire quelquechose qu'elle en ai envie ou non. Le plus frappant aujourd'hui c'est de s'apercevoir comment le gouvernement essaye de faire passer des lois soit en force soient dguises. Ce qu'ils cherchent  faire c'est prendre le controle de l'information plus ou moins de la mme manire que ce qu'il s'est pass avec le groupe France tlvision.

Il n'y a qu'a alumer la tl au heures des infos pour s'en apercevoir, quels sont les informations qui sont diffuses dans le journal et quelles sont celles qui ne le sont pas ?
Etrangement il ne parlent que de choses dmoralisante de manire gnrale. (et souvent de morts ds qu'il y en a). Le controle est assur sur la tlvision, maintenant il essaye de gagner internet.

Un autre petit exemple simple et qui a l'air sans intret, pourquoi les hommes politiques sont de plus en plus prsent sur facebook et vont jusqu'a en faire de la pub a la tl ?.... A mditer :-)

----------


## Immobilis

> Un autre petit exemple simple et qui a l'air sans intret, pourquoi les hommes politiques sont de plus en plus prsent sur facebook et vont jusqu'a en faire de la pub a la tl ?.... A mditer :-)


C'est vrai que les commentaires sur le profil facebook de Sarko font peur...

Y'a aussi celui de Sgolne... Ok... 1 partout.

----------


## Lyche

la prochaine tape c'est Twitter  ::aie::

----------


## pi-2r

Bonsoir,

je viens de recevoir la newsletter  du cabinet HSC et il y publie une trs bonne critique de HADOPI ainsi de tous ce qui tourne autour de cette loi.
Pour les curieux, la newletter ce trouve l: lien

bonne lecture.

----------


## pseudocode

> Il est probable enfin que la LOPPSI occulte HADOPI bien avant que toutes ces tapes soient franchies. C'est pourquoi HADOPI est finalement un non-problme, et devrait tre considre comme tel par les professionnels.


C'est clair. HADOPI est un non-problme pour les professionnels du piratage.  ::D:

----------


## Acropole

Le problme n'est pas nouveau, semble-t-il, et pas rserv  l'espce humaine.
A quand HADOPI chez les singes voleurs de bananes ?

----------


## Acropole

Rsultat du sondage :
Pour : 2.37%
Contre : 94.57%
Sans opinion : 3.06%

Cela veut-il dire qu'une majorit des utilisateurs du forum tlchargent et veulent protger leur petit trafic  ::P:  ou que des personnes mieux informes sur l'informatique sont plutot opposes  la loi (et donc que la majorit des franais ignore compltement les travers de cette loi) ?

----------


## pseudocode

> Rsultat du sondage :
> Pour : 2.37%
> Contre : 94.57%
> Sans opinion : 3.06%
> 
> Cela veut-il dire qu'une majorit des utilisateurs du forum tlchargent et veulent protger leur petit trafic  ou que des personnes mieux informes sur l'informatique sont plutot opposes  la loi (et donc que la majorit des franais ignore compltement les travers de cette loi) ?


Les 2 mon gnral !

Mais surtout, ca me parait contre nature de punir les gens pour avoir os recevoir des octets via le rseau internet  :8O: . C'est tout de mme un peu le principe du rseau de transfrer des octets.

Qu'on punisse ceux qui encodent un CD en mp3, ou un DVD en divx : OK. C'est un acte qui est contraire  la licence accorde  l'utilisateur, licence qu'il a tacitement accepte en achetant le CD/DVD. Mais qu'on punisse quelqu'un qui reoit une trame TCP avec une squence d'octets particulire, heu... non.




> Cher monsieur,
> 
> Nos services techniques nous informent que vous avez reu ce jour la squence d'octets 86E69BC23E8B2ABDA2865458296D7981 qui se trouve tre le dbut du refrain de la chanson "Oops!... I Did It Again" de Britney Spears. Cette oeuvre tant soumise aux droits d'auteurs, vous tes reconnu coupable du dlit de dfaut de scurisation de ligne. Votre accs internet va donc tre suspendu pour une dure de six mois.

----------


## el_slapper

> Rsultat du sondage :
> Pour : 2.37%
> Contre : 94.57%
> Sans opinion : 3.06%
> 
> Cela veut-il dire qu'une majorit des utilisateurs du forum tlchargent et veulent protger leur petit trafic  ou que des personnes mieux informes sur l'informatique sont plutot opposes  la loi (et donc que la majorit des franais ignore compltement les travers de cette loi) ?



Pour une interprtation non biaise, il faut coupler cel avec le sondage sur la lgitimit de la lutte contre le piratage. Ou il s'avre que la moiti des untilisateurs considre que cette lutte n'est pas lgitime. On peut en dduire qu'ils sont tous contre la loi, pour des raisons idologiques.

Pour l'autre moiti, ceux qui considrent qu'il faut lutter contre le piratage, 89%( deux pouillmes prs), donc, conchient Hadopi. Ca reste lourd.

----------


## Acropole

> Pour une interprtation non biaise, il faut coupler cel avec le sondage sur la lgitimit de la lutte contre le piratage. Ou il s'avre que la moiti des untilisateurs considre que cette lutte n'est pas lgitime.


dans ce sondage 55.13% considrent que la lutte contre le piratage est lgitime, et 37.18% disent non.

http://www.developpez.net/forums/d72...tage-legitime/

----------


## Immobilis

> dans ce sondage 55.13% considrent que la lutte contre le piratage est lgitime, et 37.18% disent non.
> 
> http://www.developpez.net/forums/d72...tage-legitime/


Pas certain que l'echantillon soit reprsentatif...

----------


## Acropole

> Pas certain que l'echantillon soit reprsentatif...


C'est ce que je dis quand je parle du fait que les dveloppeurs sont peut tre plus au courant de certaines choses sur ce sujet (en plus du nombre restreint de personnes ayant vot).

----------


## smyley

Tient, maintenant il y aura un Logiciel de contrle install sur le PC utilis par le gouvernement pour contrler ce que font les internautes et peut tre mme crer des failles ou renvoyer des informations personnelles vers le gouvernement.

Ah ? C'est pas en France c'est en Chine ? pourtant c'est l qu'on va, je vois pas en quoi c'est diffrent du "mouchard" ... il ne resterait plus qu'on nous bloque, comme en Chine : Google, Youtube, Hotmail, Bing, Wikipedia, ... bah si, aprs tout Google peux servir  trouver des logiciels pirates, Youtube peut servir  trouver des vidos expliquant comment pirater, Bing c'est comme Google, etc. Dans combien de temps ce sera notre tour alors ?

----------


## Mdinoc

Ne t'inquite pas, la Loppsi 2 est faite pour a.

----------


## smyley

C'est tellement "gros" ces lois je me demande comment a peut passer, et surtout comment des gens pays autant peuvent penser en France,  crer ce genre de chose que l'on "s'amuse" pourtant  critiquer lorsqu'il s'agit de gouvernements totalitaires qui ponde exactement les mmes lois ...

----------


## Qwert

> Rsultat du sondage :
> Pour : 2.37%
> Contre : 94.57%
> Sans opinion : 3.06%
> 
> Cela veut-il dire qu'une majorit des utilisateurs du forum tlchargent et veulent protger leur petit trafic  ou que des personnes mieux informes sur l'informatique sont plutot opposes  la loi (et donc que la majorit des franais ignore compltement les travers de cette loi) ?


Une majorit sait surtout que la loi est inapplicable et ne sert que de cheval de troie  d'autres choses.

----------


## Mdinoc

Mais en fait, je commence  croire que la Christine aussi le sait, ou du moins les dputs UMP qui l'ont soutenue: Le piratage n'tait qu'un prtexte, ils ne peuvent quand mme pas tre aussi cons qu'ils s'en donnent l'air...

----------


## smyley

a c'est une bonne question ...

----------


## Invit

Parlez, parlez, il en restera toujours quelque chose.

L'autre truc  la mode c'est de proposer des trucs qui existent dj, comme le dlit d'appartenance  une bande, la confiscation de bagnoles pour certaines infraction...

L'essentiel c'est qu'on ait l'impression que le gouvernement bosse.

Et sur Hadopi, a lui aura permis de mettre dans sa poche le lobby des artistes qui tait plutt de gauche jusqu' prsent.

----------


## cchatelain

> C'est tellement "gros" ces lois je me demande comment a peut passer, et surtout comment des gens pays autant peuvent penser en France,  crer ce genre de chose que l'on "s'amuse" pourtant  critiquer lorsqu'il s'agit de gouvernements totalitaires qui ponde exactement les mmes lois ...


Plus c'est gros, mieux a passe. Ca s'est vu avec les dbats DADVSI puis Hadopi. Dans les 2 cas c'est la version la plus dure qui est passe.

----------


## granquet

pour non detendre l'athmosphere:

----------


## pseudocode

> pour non detendre l'athmosphere


 ::mouarf3:: 

Ca marche bien pour les extra-terrestres, mais  priori c'est moins le cas pour les tigres des neiges.  ::P:

----------


## smyley

> pour non detendre l'athmosphere:


 ::nono::  c'est pas cohrent : avec HADOPI c'est la fille ... enfin le truc rose qu'on aurai arrt vu que l'infraction a t commise chez elle  ::aie::

----------


## pi-2r

> :
> Ca marche bien pour les extra-terrestres, mais  priori c'est moins le cas pour les tigres des neiges.


c'est clair, eux ils sont mal barrs ....

----------


## granquet

> c'est clair, eux ils sont mal barrs ....


non non ! les tigres sont rays, pas barrs !

----------


## befalimpertinent

> c'est pas cohrent : avec HADOPI c'est la fille ... enfin le truc rose qu'on aurai arrt vu que l'infraction a t commise chez elle


 ::nono::  la vraie incohrence c'est surtout qu' la fin soit les menottes disparaissent aussi, soit il voyage nu, faon Terminator. Comment a c'est de la SF ?

Sinon, est ce li au fait que dans une vido Carla B avouait ador tre tlport, au lieu de tlcharg ? Dans ce cas si le truc rose c'est CB le petit machin bleu serait.... Non pas NS quand mme. Si ?

----------


## kuranes

http://www.ecrans.fr/Pour-tout-PC-ac...ffre,7430.html : Pour tout PC achet, le PCC vous offre un mouchard...

----------


## Marc Lussac

::fleche::  *Le Conseil constitutionnel a censur l'essentiel de la loi Hadopi le 10 Juin*

----------


## smyley

> Aprs la censure par le Conseil constitutionnel du coeur de la loi anti-piratage sur internet (Hadopi)  laquelle Nicolas Sarkozy est particulirement attach, l'excutif a dcid de promulguer sans tarder une partie du texte avant de complter son volet de sanctions.
> 
> La partie non censure de la loi sera promulgue "dans les jours qui viennent", et complte "trs rapidement" par un nouveau texte de loi sur les sanctions, a indiqu une source proche du dossier.
> 
> L'objectif est qu'il soit "oprationnel avant la fin de la session parlementaire", a affirm cette mme source.
> 
> Cette dcision a t prise  l'issue d'une runion au niveau des directeurs de cabinet des ministres concerns, jeudi  l'Elyse, illustration de la volont prsidentielle de faire passer le texte cote que cote.
> 
> Les neuf sages avaient annul la veille sa mesure la plus controverse: la coupure administrative de l'abonnement internet pour les pirates rcidivistes, la jugeant contraire  la dclaration des droits de l'Homme. Seul un juge peut en dcider, ont-ils tranch.
> ...


Source :  AFP

Cet acharnement ... le gouvernement montre  quel point il est born, ttu, ignore les arguments raisonnables qui lui sont oppos, tout sauf  l'coute des citoyens (par contre il est trs  l'coute des majors et de sa Naine Majest) ... Une loi bcle que pourtant ils veulent appliquer au plus vite ...  quoi sert donc d'avoir ce gouvernement ? Et aprs Loppsi, ou la copie Franaise du systme Chinois contre lequel la France s'tait indigne ... poque rvolue.

----------


## souviron34

> *Le Conseil constitutionnel a censur l'essentiel de la loi Hadopi le 10 Juin*


d'aprs ce que je comprend c'est plus l'effet d'annonce des journalistes que la ralit :

en l'occurence, c'est juste que ce ne sera pas HADOPI qui dcidera de la suspension mais la Justice...

----------


## Furikawari

> d'aprs ce que je comprend c'est plus l'effet d'annonce des journalistes que la ralit :
> 
> en l'occurence, c'est juste que ce ne sera pas HADOPI qui dcidera de la suspension mais la Justice...


Euh non y'a un peu plus que a quand mme, comme par exemple la fin de non recevoir  l'inversion du principe de prsomption d'innocence. Pour moi le rappel de ce point est aussi important si ce n'est plus (non en fait a l'est carrment plus) que l'obligation de recourir  l'autorit judiciaire.

----------


## befalimpertinent

Tu as surtout cru Albanel quand elle a dit "95 % de la loi est valide". En nombre de ligne peut tre mais dans l'esprit elle est caduc  95%.
On passe en fait d'une mitrailleuse avec excution aprs 2 sommations  une machine  spam inoffensive, onreuse et inefficace. En appliquant la prsomption d'innocence c'est maintenant  la justice de prouv ta culpabilit et donc une bte adresse IP trouv ici ou l c'est un peu lger comme preuve. Pour dmontrer ta culpabilit il va falloir apporter beaucoup plus d'lment. Pas sur que les tribunaux dj surchargs puissent grer l'afflux de ces nouveaux dossiers.

----------


## Acropole

> Tu as surtout cru Albanel quand elle a dit "95 % de la loi est valide". En nombre de ligne peut tre mais dans l'esprit elle est caduc  95%.
> On passe en fait d'une mitrailleuse avec excution aprs 2 sommations  une machine  spam inoffensive, onreuse et inefficace. En appliquant la prsomption d'innocence c'est maintenant  la justice de prouv ta culpabilit et donc une bte adresse IP trouv ici ou l c'est un peu lger comme preuve. Pour dmontrer ta culpabilit il va falloir apporter beaucoup plus d'lment. Pas sur que les tribunaux dj surchargs puissent grer l'afflux de ces nouveaux dossiers.


Ils vont surement se concentrer sur les gros tlchargeurs, voire sur les serveurs. Histoire de faire des exemple dans un premier temps et de jouer sur la peur lors de la rception d'un mail par la suite.
Ca serra probablement tout aussi fficace comme a, avec moins de sanctions (mais plus lourdes).

----------


## Tonioyo

> Ils vont surement se concentrer sur les gros tlchargeurs, voire sur les serveurs. Histoire de faire des exemple dans un premier temps et de jouer sur la peur lors de la rception d'un mail par la suite.
> Ca serra probablement tout aussi fficace comme a, avec moins de sanctions (mais plus lourdes).


Justement je ne suis pas sr de a parce que les preuves ne s'appuieront de toutes faon sur rien de sr, ni de concret. D'ailleurs sur ce sujet la police doit mettre environ et en moyenne 6 mois pour reprer les gros serveurs de piratages avant de pouvoir les arrter et les traduires. Il y en a eu quelques un avant que cette loi n'apparaisse.

Et puis a ne fera que dplacer le problme et certains pirates peuvent se servir de machines qui ne leur appartiennent pas. Du coup la personne au tribunal serra un (srement plusieurs) honntes citoyens ?

Mmes les mesures de luttes anti-Pirates sont inadaptes, prendre un bouc missaire pour l'exemple c'est srement ce qui arrivera pour de simples questions de politique et de pouvoir. Entretenir la peur sur une population c'est la contrler. Tiens tiens ... a me fait penser  la seconde guerre mondiale ...

----------


## smyley

> Tiens tiens ... a me fait penser  la seconde guerre mondiale ...


Non non la Chine :
- On commence  contrler les entres/sorties d'informations pour chaque citoyen
- On surveille ses moindres faits et gestes en prtextant que c'est pour son bien
- On ignore toute opposition qui peut survenir et on affirme que de toute faon cette mesure sera prise

Etape suivante ?
- On coupe les accs aux informations pouvant permettre de soutenir l'opposition
- On prive donc les citoyens de toute source pouvant critiquer le gouvernement en place
- Et toujours pour son bien on rduit ses liberts d'expressions car de toute faon ce genre de chose peut conduire  des lments malsains
- Et on fini par bloquer Google, Wikipedia, etc. et les agences de presses vu que de toute faon personne ne sera au courant que ces dernires ont t censures

ps. La Chine est un magnifique pays avec une histoire extrmement riche et passionnante. C'est une grande civilisation qui a chang l'histoire, il y a juste le gouvernement Chinois que je ne supporte pas ...

----------


## Tonioyo

Tiens en parlant de ca ca fait penser  la tlvision et aux informations qui sont dj controles par l'tat. (certain journaliste se sont fait virs, des postes cls ont t pris par des personnes de pouvoir, etc ... et on ne nous dit srement pas tout)

En fait en France comme en chine tout ca est l c'est dj fait depuis trs longtemps seulement en France on en parle pas et on le cache histoire de maintenir la population dans l'illusion qu'elle est libre.

Un autre petit exemple, les coutes tlphoniques sous miterrand. Tiens ca me ramne encore au sujet du fait que le TCP/IP ne soit pas scuris et que personne au pouvoir ne souhaite qu'il le soit (impact international de surcroit).

Aprs effectivement c'est juste un prfrence de gouvernement :-)

----------


## Acropole

Je voudrais signaler un petit tour de magie fait par le FAI free.
Comme vous le savez peut tre Free ne peut pas s'opposer  la loi Hadopi et Lopsi 2 car il espre obtenir la prochaine licence d'oprateur mobile. C'est crucial pour son dveloppement face  SFR et Orange.
Free fait donc profil bas et ne dit rien sur ces deux lois malgr la philosophie de l'entreprise.
Mais comme vous le savez peut tre aussi, free a mis en place le mme systme de HotSpot que SFR,  savoir que n'importe quel abonn Free peut se connecter sur n'importe quelle borne wifi Free... et donc tlcharger illgalement en se servant de l'IP de quelqu'un d'autre, juste en se trouvant dans la rue  proximit d'une borne wifi d'un particulier...
Joli pied de nez  la loi et aux techniques proposes pour reprer les pirates.
Chapeau Free. Comment parler sans rien dire (mais pas pour ne rien dire)  ::ccool::

----------


## granquet

> Mais comme vous le savez peut tre aussi, free a mis en place le mme systme de HotSpot que SFR,  savoir que n'importe quel abonn Free peut se connecter sur n'importe quelle borne wifi Free... et donc tlcharger illgalement en se servant de l'IP de quelqu'un d'autre, juste en se trouvant dans la rue  proximit d'une borne wifi d'un particulier...


faux, les abonnees free ont un identifiant//mot de passe et passent par un VPN free (rien a voir avec la connexion de l'hote en gros)
ils se retrouvent donc tout a fait authentifie et traable  ::):

----------


## smyley

Pour tre "invisible" il suffit de passer par des proxy ou utiliser le concept des "pc zombis" ...

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

*NOUVEAU* Lundi 15 Juin



> *La loi Hadopi publie au Journal Officiel*
> Comme annonc par Christine Albanel, la partie non censure de la loi "Cration et Internet" a t promulgue et publie samedi 13 juin au Journal officiel, soit 3 jours aprs la dcision du Conseil constitutionnel de supprimer le volet du texte concernant la suspension de l'abonnement Internet par une haute autorit administrative (Hadopi). Le texte publi s'intitule "LOI no 2009-669 du 12 juin 2009 favorisant la diffusion" et se compose de six chapitres. La ministre de la Culture devrait prsenter prochainement un nouveau projet de loi afin de permettre aux juges de suspendre l'abonnement Internet. L'Hadopi serait alors charg de mettre en garde les auteurs de tlchargements illgaux puis, en cas de rcidive, d'avertir les juridictions comptentes. Les premiers mails d'avertissement devraient tre envoys ds cet automne.
> 
> Pour s'appliquer, la loi Hadopi n'attend plus dornavant que la promulgation des dcrets d'application. C'est donc la partie qualifie de  pdagogique  par la ministre de la culture qui a fait l'objet samedi 13 juin d'une publication au Journal Officiel.
> 
> Le Parlement dispose  prsent de quelques semaines, avant la fin de l'examen des textes de loi en raison des vacances d't, pour tudier un nouveau texte. Cet ajout intgrera la dcision du Conseil constitutionnel confiant  la justice, et non plus  une autorit administrative (Hadopi), le rle de juger et de sanctionner les contrevenants  la loi.

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

> *Plus de 60% des Franais approuvent la censure d'Hadopi par le Conseil constitutionnel*
> 60% des Franais approuvent la dcision du Conseil constitutionnel de censurer une partie de la loi Hadopi contre le tlchargement illgal. C'est le rsultat d'un sondage BVA pour BFM et La Tribune, rendu public lundi soir, ralis par tlphone les 12 et 13 juin auprs d'un chantillon de 1.006 personnes, reprsentatif de la population franaise ge de 15 ans et plus.
> La proportion de personnes qui approuvent cette dcision est de 55% chez les sympathisants de droite et de 68% chez les sympathisants de gauche. 30% des personnes interroges dsapprouvent cette dcision, et 10% ne se prononcent pas, selon le sondage.


Par comparaison, 94% des informaticiens dsaprouvent la loi Hadopi (cf ce sondage).

----------


## befalimpertinent

Mais ... 80% des Franais ne comprennent rien  la Loi cration et Internet. Et c'est pas 5 min entre une pandmie et le crash d'un avion qui a pu les informs.
Non sans rire cette loi n'intresse que les internautes avertis. Donc l'avis du quidam OSEF. Je donne plus d'importance au 94 % de dveloppeurs qui eux connaissent, pour la plupart, les problmatiques, mais pas forcment les enjeux, et les dangers d'une approche de type Hadopi de la question.
(le ton est peut tre un poil mprisant mais a me fait tellement penser au micro-trottoir ou on demande  la mnagre si, selon elle, c'est plutt la foudre ou plutt les sondes Pitot). Enfin bref c'est le lot des sondages en mme temps mais a aurait t 60 % approuvent Hadopi que a n'aurait pas t plus significatif (cf un sondage command l'anne dernire par la SCPP, o 74 % des personnes interroges s'taient dites favorables  la riposte gradue)

----------


## Thorna

> Plus de 60% des Franais approuvent la censure d'Hadopi par le Conseil constitutionnel


Ouhla, attention aux drives!
Qu'on soit d'accord ou non (j'espre non  ::): ) avec Hadopi, c'est une chose.
Mais on n'a pas  approuver ou dsapprouver les dcisions du conseil constitutionnel, ou alors il faut changer de constitution! Disons que 60% des franais sont contents que le conseil n'ait pas t victime d'une pression politicienne... Bref, ait fait son boulot!  :;):

----------


## le y@m's

A noter que la question a t formule comme suit : 


> Le projet de loi Hadopi du gouvernement visant  lutter contre le tlchargement illgal vient dtre censur par le Conseil Constitutionnel. Celui-ci refuse qu'une autorit administrative puisse couper Internet aux personnes suspectes de piratage. Dans sa dcision, le Conseil a estim que la libert de communication et d'expression que permettait Internet tait un droit plus important que le droit d'auteur .
> 
> Vous personnellement, approuvez-vous ou dsapprouvez-vous cette dcision du Conseil constitutionnel ?


Il n'est  aucun moment fait mention de la prsomption de culpabilit introduite par l'ancien texte, elle aussi censure par le conseil constitutionnel. Si cela avait t fait, je pense sincrement (en tout cas j'ose esprer) que les 60% auraient t largement plus consquent...

----------


## Mdinoc

C'est quand mme consternant que 30% soient aussi peu attachs  la libert de communiquer...

----------


## souviron34

> C'est quand mme consternant que 30% soient aussi peu attachs  la libert de communiquer...


peut-tre serait-ce parce que la communication pour ceux-l (et j'en fais partie) ne passe pas par un cran et un clavier  ::P:

----------


## Tonioyo

Attention aussi lorsque l'on dis 60% des franais ... 60% sur quelle population de franais ? et oui un sondage ne se fait pas sur 60 Millions d'avis :-)
C'est pour ca aussi que les sondages (au sens large) ne veulent pas forcment dire grand chose car c'est en fonction de la population sonde.

----------


## granquet

> peut-tre serait-ce parce que la communication pour ceux-l (et j'en fais partie) ne passe pas par un cran et un clavier


ah? t'es encore au fax et a la lettre recommande avec tes clients?   ::aie::

----------


## souviron34

> ah? t'es encore au fax et a la lettre recommande avec tes clients?


pourquoi pas ?

non, je parlais de la communication au sens plus large (connaissances, amis, etc). Et mme des clients.. 

Rien ne remplace la parole directe..  ::D:

----------


## Jidefix

> pourquoi pas ?
> 
> non, je parlais de la communication au sens plus large (connaissances, amis, etc). Et mme des clients.. 
> 
> Rien ne remplace la parole directe..


C'est vrai, mais je pense que l'actualit en Iran est un bon exemple de l'importance d'internet et d'un mdia large non filtr dans une nation qui se veut dmocrate...
C'est pas la mme utilisation c'est sur!

----------


## ABN84

bonsoir,



> Attention aussi lorsque l'on dis 60% des franais ... 60% sur quelle population de franais ? et oui un sondage ne se fait pas sur 60 Millions d'avis :-)


argument biais que j'entends souvent.
les sondages sont bass sus les stats et proba. on dit souvent que vu le petit nombre de personnes sondes le sondage n'est pas representatif. c'est faux. il y a un pourcentage donn de la population, mais dont j'ai oubli la valeur exacte, une probabilit d'erreur inferieure  1% ce qui est pas mal. en dessous de ce seuil le nombre de sonds n'est en effet pas representatif. et au contraire au dessus la probabilit de voir les franges de la population representes plus que d'autres augmente ce qui biaise le sondage aussi. bref si on veut avoir le pourcentage exact des personnes d'accord ou contre il faut faire un referendum, mais un sondage correctement effectu ne s'eloigne pas trop de cette valeur

----------


## Invit

Enorme : 


*HADOPI 2 : le gouvernement envisage le recours  l'ordonnance pnale*

Ils continuent de creuser !

----------


## Shaidak

> Ils continuent de creuser !


Bah, ils trouveront ptet du ptrole ... qui sait  ::aie:: 

Et comme qui dirait : "Qui est partant pour un 2me tour ?!"

----------


## Marco46

> Enorme : 
> Ils continuent de creuser !


Extrait :




> procdure simplifie  (la simplification tant de se passer du prvenu et de son avocat) tait rserve aux dlits du code de la route, dont une bonne part sont d'anciennes contraventions devenues dlits *selon la technique dite  nanderthal  du lgislateur, qui pense que pour lutter contre un dlit il suffit de taper plus fort.*


Je suis fan  ::):

----------


## ABN84

> procdure simplifie


n'est ce pas contraire  la decision du conseil constitutionnel sur la presemption d'innocence? ::roll::

----------


## Immobilis

> n'est ce pas contraire  la dcision du conseil constitutionnel sur la prsomption d'innocence?


Dans le cas des radars il y a flagrant dlit: le vhicule dpasse la vitesse autorise. Pour autant c'est la personne nomme sur la carte grise qui cope de la sanction. Cela ne les gne pas pour autant. C'est  la victime de l'erreur de contester...

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

Sur le meme sujet




> *HADOPI : Ce que mijote Christine Albanel*
> Le nouveau texte qui compltera la loi Hadopi sera soumis au conseil des ministres du 24 juin. Pas sr que les internautes soient trs heureux de retrouver le chemin du droit pnal... L'Hadopi n'tant plus en mesure de prononcer des sanctions, c'est le tribunal correctionnel qui retrouve cette comptence. La loi Hadopi crait une obligation de surveillance de la connexion internet  la charge de l'abonn  un service en ligne.
> 
> Cette obligation, qui vitait de se situer sur le terrain de la proprit intellectuelle, est abandonne dans le nouveau projet. Christine Albanel et ses juristes en reviennent au fondement basique : le tlchargement redevient ni plus ni moins une contrefaon. Un dlit pnal passible, selon le code, de 3 ans de prison et de 300.000 euros d'amende. L'article L 335-2 du code pnal sera toutefois complt de manire  offrir au juge la possibilit de prononcer, comme l'aurait fait l'Hadopi, une suspension  tout abonnement internet de deux mois  un an. Enfin, si l'internaute contrevient  cette interdiction et parvient, au mpris de la dcision de justice,  s'abonner auprs d'un FAI, le juge appliquera alors le droit commun dans ce cas de figure : deux ans de prison et 30.000 euros d'amende.
> 
> Une procdure simplifie identique aux PV pour excs de vitesse
> 
> "Le projet de loi devrait, selon toute vraisemblance, se borner  quatre ou cinq articles", indique une source proche de la ministre. Le Conseil d'tat devrait se prononcer sur ce nouveau projet de loi d'ici  lundi. Pour viter que les procdures soient trop longues, le projet devrait prvoir le recours  l'ordonnance pnale. Il s'agit d'une procdure simplifie similaire  celle d'une infraction releve par un agent verbalisateur lors des excs de vitesse. L'ordonnance pnale informera l'internaute, dj averti par l'Hadopi, qu'il a t reconnu coupable de plus de deux tlchargements illgaux et recevra son injonction. Il pourra la contester devant un juge unique.
> 
> ...

----------


## Thorna

Aaahh, j'aime les textes si bien documents!

----------


## Invit

Il y a deux choses que j'adore : 



> Le point de droit est que cette loi est contraire  l'intrt des artistes, ce qui est un amusant paradoxe. En effet, l'ordonnance pnale suppose que la victime ne demande pas de dommages-intrts (article 495 du CPP, al. 9). Donc les ayant droits ne pourront pas demander rparation de leur prjudice. Ils doivent sacrifier leur rmunration  leur soif de rpression. Quand on sait que leur motivation dans ce combat est de lutter contre un manque  gagner, on constate qu'il y a pire ennemi des artistes que les pirates : c'est l'tat qui veut les protger.


Quand les artistes vont s'apercevoir qu'ils ne pourront pas recevoir de pptes, les Renan Luce et Cie vont moins soutenir le texte.

Maintenant imaginons l'application de la loi. La haute autorit machin a repr un pirate. Elle envoie le premier mail d'avertissement. A qui elle envoie ce mail ? A la seule adresse mail dont elle dispose, c'est  dire celle du titulaire de la ligne.
Deuxime mail d'avertissement : "Attention ! Si a continue, a va pas pouvoir continuer !"
Mais a continue. Le problme c'est que pour passer  l'tape suivante, il faut faire appel  la justice.
- Bonjour madame la justice, je vous transmet les coordonnes d'un pirate dont il faudrait couper la ligne.
- Ah ah ah ! Vous avez d faire une erreur dans votre courrier, en guise de coordonnes, je n'ai qu'une srie de chiffres.
- Nan mais c'est a les coordonnes, c'est son adresse IP, c'est pareil.
- WTF adresse IP ? Il me faut un nom une adresse...
- Mais puisque je vous dis que c'est pareil. L'adresse IP permet de trouver l'adresse postale. Enfin,  supposer qu'il ne se soit pas fait pirater sa connexion par un voisin. Bon aller, coupons la poire en deux : je vous donne un rayon de 30 mtres dans lequel votre pirate se trouve probablement.
- Bon a suffit, il faut pas rester l monsieur. C'est une maison srieuse ici.

----------


## Olivier.p

::mrgreen:: 
On peut supposer que Hadopi fournira une adresse postale  la justice.
Cette adresse Hadopi l'aura obtenu du FAI qui lui aura aussi fourni le mail, le nom, le prnom, le numro de carte bleu etc... du titulaire de la ligne  ::): 
Edit : Ces informations justifierons les 2 d'augmentation de ton abonnement Internet  ::): 

Donc la justice pourra sans souci contacter le pirate ! (enfin lui envoyer le courrier lui disant o et comment payer).

Pourra t'on, comme pour les excs de vitesse, recevoir une photo de son tlchargement ?  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

> Donc la justice pourra sans souci contacter le pirate ! (enfin lui envoyer le courrier lui disant o et comment payer).


Non, le justice pourra contacter le titulaire de la ligne, ce qui n'est pas forcment la mme chose. Remarque pour les PV, ils envoient au propritaire de la carte grise, pas forcment au conducteur.

----------


## smyley

> Remarque pour les PV, ils envoient au propritaire de la carte grise, pas forcment au conducteur.


La diffrence avec les PV (vu que j'ai vu quelqu'un dire que on envoi au titulaire et pas forcment au conducteur et que c'est la mme chose que HADOPI ... ce qui est bien heureux ...) c'est que en gnral Mr. Y ne conduit pas la voiture de Mr. X  son insu ou alors Mr. X ne revoit plus sa voiture ... alors que par contre, que Mr. Y utilise la connexion de Mr. X  son insu a c'est dj beaucoup plus frquent et pourtant le systme est le mme que pour les PV ... trs logique.

----------


## Invit

C'est pas vraiment au piratage de connexion WiFi que je pensais, mais plutt au fait que plusieurs personnes peuvent vivre sous le mme toit et utiliser la mme connexion.

Mais pour continuer le parallle avec la bagnole, je pense que la coupure de connexion pourrait s'apparenter  la confiscation de vhicule (qui existe dj, qui qu'en dise Sarkozy). Or, la sanction ne peut viser que celui qui a commis la faute, et la confiscation que son proprtaire. C'est pour cela qu'on ne peut pas confisquer la voiture de quelqu'un qui conduit sans permis la voiture d'un autre.
S'il y a des recours  tenter avec Hadopi, ce serait plutt de ce ct l.

----------


## millie

Alors, je ne sais plus qui avait dit a et je ne retrouve plus. Mais que 50/60 pour un jeu, c'tait devenu bien cher.

Je lisais un vieux livre, et j'ai vu une vieille pub de vente de jeux vido, je voulais rappeler que : 

En 1992, SF2 se vendait  690fr (105), les autres jeux de SNES se vendaient autour de 500fr (80).
Avec la playstation et un support un peu moins cher, les jeux sont passs autour de 350fr (53).

Donc, les jeux sont quand mme moins cher qu'avant. On en achetait juste quelques uns dans l'anne et le tlchargement n'tait pas vraiment possible.

Les gens ont tendance  penser que les jeux-vidos sont devenu plus cher, mais en fait non  ::?: 

EDIT : Par contre, les jeux gameboy coutaient autour de 200fr, les jeux DS cotent un peu le mme prix que les jeux "normaux"

----------


## Immobilis

Faut migrer en Espagne

----------


## getz85

> Alors, je ne sais plus qui avait dit a et je ne retrouve plus. Mais que 50/60 pour un jeu, c'tait devenu bien cher.
> 
> Je lisais un vieux livre, et j'ai vu une vieille pub de vente de jeux vido, je voulais rappeler que : 
> 
> En 1992, SF2 se vendait  690fr (105), les autres jeux de SNES se vendaient autour de 500fr (80).
> Avec la playstation et un support un peu moins cher, les jeux sont passs autour de 350fr (53).
> 
> Donc, les jeux sont quand mme moins cher qu'avant. On en achetait juste quelques uns dans l'anne et le tlchargement n'tait pas vraiment possible.
> 
> ...


tout  fait je me rappelle avoir achet Doom sur super nes 500 francs  l'poque.
Et quand je voyais le prix des jeux neo geo dans les magazines qui avoisinait pour certain les 2000 francs!
Les jeux ont augment par rapport  la psone, mais au final les prix restent assez contants.

----------


## yan

Tiens albanel va partir?
http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/actua..._a_la_cul.html

----------


## smyley

Mais de toute faon Sarko a dit qu'il irai jusqu'au bout alors bon ...

----------


## Matthieu2000

> Tiens albanel va partir?
> http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/actua..._a_la_cul.html


Surement et c'est surement Fillon qui la remplace (il y a des acticles d'intox  sur son ct greek )!

----------


## Annaelle32

*Hadopi : pouvoir devenu restreint (publi en version light sur le Web)*
La loi Hadopi qui svissait toutes formes de pirateries sur internet se voit enleve une partie de son pouvoir. Elle nappliquera plus des sanctions, privilges dsormais rservs aux juges.

*Droit*
Laccs du rseau mondial est assimil  un droit octroy  tout citoyen. De ce fait, seul la justice pourra lenlever,  lissu dun procs en bonne et due forme, se basant sur la prsomption dinnocence et selon donc un  jugement contradictoire. Tel est le principe de base qui justifie la dcision des autorits  rviser le contenu et la forme de loi Hadopi.   

*Hadopi* (Haute autorit pour la diffusion des uvres et la protection des droits sur Internet)
Cest une instance structure  charge de traquer et de svir toutes formes de pirateries sur Internet, notamment les violations des droits dauteur  travers des tlchargements illgaux duvres prives comme les films ou les musiques. Suites  diverses protestations, elle est passe au Conseil Constitutionnel et conformment aux souhaits de ce dernier, plusieurs nouveaux points seront adjoints  la loi Hadopi, notamment la suppression de ses droits de sanctions (coupures de connexion). Dsormais seul le juge appliquera les peines prvues par la loi.

Une fois prte, la nouvelle version de la loi Hadopi  a transit au Conseil dEtat avant datterrir au Conseil des Ministres. 

*Et le Wi-Fi dans tout cela?*
Une modification importante a t faite sur lutilisation dun rseau Wi-Fi pour accomplir des actes de piraterie. En effet, le propritaire dune connexion Wi-Fi dont la ligne a t utilise pour des actes de fraudes, ne sera pas poursuivi tant que lenqute naura pas prouv quil en tait lacteur direct. Il sera alors  la charge de Hadopi de mener les investigations ncessaires et de transmettre aux  suspects  des lettres davertissement, qui, avant prcdaient les coupures. Cette dmarche prendra le temps quil faudra mais cest le juge qui tranchera en bout de chane. 

*Gros travail*
La mise en uvre dune telle procdure, conformment aux objectifs de Christine Albanel, ministre de la Culture, requiert un norme volume de travail : 10 000 mails davertissement, 3 000 lettres recommandes et 1 000 avis de coupure par jour. De gros pains sur la planche pour les employs de lHadopi. 

Du ct des tribunaux, la tche promet aussi de nombreuses nuits blanches pour ltude des dossiers et pour parvenir  tudier cas par cas les affaires.
Bref, les deux ministres, Justice et Culture, doivent parvenir  bien accorder leurs instruments de musique pour ne pas semer une cacophonie au sein des activits sur Internet.

Que pensez vous de cette version allge d'Hadopi?

----------


## Annaelle32

*Loi Hadopi rexamin le 20 Juillet 2009*

La Hadopi (Haute autorit pour la diffusion des uvres et la protection des droits sur Internet ) vient dtre dpouille de sa principale force de frappe. Aprs lopposition du Conseil Constitutionnel concernant la possibilit pour une  structure administrative de couper laccs internet de tout internaute souponn  deffectuer des tlchargements illgaux, le texte a t promulgu dans sa version allge et provisoire dans le Journal Officiel du samedi 20 juin 2009. 
*
Objectifs ambitieux* 
Rappelons quau dpart, la Ministre de la Culture charge du projet de loi, avait fix des objectifs ambitieux de mille coupures journalires et de 180 000 annulations dabonnements annuels. Pour y arriver, la structure administrative charge de lapplication des dispositifs prvus initialement par la loi devrait expdier chaque jour  une dizaine de milliers de mails davertissement, trois mille lettres recommandes et un millier davis de coupure. Cest ce pouvoir de procder unilatralement  la coupure de la connexion qui a t censure par les neuf sages du Conseil Constitutionnel qui considre que laccs  internet est un droit de tout citoyen et de ce fait, seule la Justice peut lenlever aprs un procs et un jugement contradictoire. Dcider le sort dun dossier en quelques secondes, les tribunaux, dj surchargs de travail, ne pourront jamais soutenir un tel rythme. La tche de lHadopi sen trouve donc limite  lenvoi de mails et de lettres destines aux suspects.
*
Le gouvernement va examiner rapidement un rectificatif* 
Le gouvernement ne baisse pas les bras et a commenc  voquer la cration dun tribunal spcialis. Mais selon les dernires sources, cest la procdure acclre de lordonnance pnale confie  un juge unique et ne ncessitant aucune audience qui aurait t retenue. Nanmoins, ce choix se heurte  diverses contraintes constitutionnelles comme limpossibilit aux ayants droits de rclamer des rparations ou limpossibilit dappliquer ce type dordonnance aux mineurs. 
Ce complment du dispositif Hadopi sera examin au plus tard le 20 juillet pendant une session extraordinaire en pleine priode de vacances. Cette position du gouvernement traduit  la volont de Nicolas Sarkozy daller jusquau bout du projet. Dailleurs, Christine Albanel, insiste sur lefficacit dun tel dispositif en citant comme exemple le cas sudois et britannique o plus dun internaute sur deux arrtent de pirater aprs la rception dun mail davertissement.

----------


## Rami

> *le nouveau projet de loi examin aujourdhui en Conseil des ministres*
> Le texte additionnel  la loi Hadopi fixant le cadre rpressif sera prsent par Frdric Mitterrand, nouveau ministre de la Culture. Une amende de 1 500 euros serait prvue en cas de  non scurisation  de la connexion ainsi quune suspension de la connexion pouvant aller jusqu 6 mois.

----------


## granquet

boarrffe, il suffit d'installer le pare feu openoffice, qui ne sais pas ca voyons  ::aie::

----------


## Immobilis

!!! Obligation de scuriser sa ligne!!! Pff on marche sur la tte... Un peu comme si on se faisait sanctionner si on se faisait cambrioler sa maison alors qu'on a laisser la porte ouverte...

----------


## smyley

> !!! Obligation de scuriser sa ligne!!! Pff on marche sur la tte... Un peu comme si on se faisait sanctionner si on se faisait cambrioler sa maison alors qu'on a laisser la porte ouverte...


Non pire, on se fait sanctionner parce que le cambrioleur  russit  forcer la porte ...

----------


## Jidefix

> !!! Obligation de scuriser sa ligne!!! Pff on marche sur la tte... Un peu comme si on se faisait sanctionner si on se faisait cambrioler sa maison alors qu'on a laisser la porte ouverte...


Ben techniquement c'est dej le cas par rapport  l'assurance qui peut refuser de te rembourser si aucune scurit n'tait applique ou, en cas d'incendie, si des produits dangereux trainaient n'importe ou... (m'enfin l c'est pas au pnal)

----------


## Tarul

> Ben techniquement c'est dej le cas par rapport  l'assurance qui peut refuser de te rembourser si aucune scurit n'tait applique ou, en cas d'incendie, si des produits dangereux trainaient n'importe ou... (m'enfin l c'est pas au pnal)


C'est justement cela diffrence. Si tu n'as pas mis d scurit chez toi, tu ne peux pas demander un ddommage  ton assurance. -->tu ne t'en prends qu' toi et l'tat s'en fout.

Dans le cas de l'hadopi, c'est l'tat qui te sanctionne parce que tu n'es pas un crac en scurit informatique.
Sans compter que Sarkozy veut passer par le dfaut de scurisation pour ne pas avoir les "lourdeurs juridiques" qui sont demander pour le dlit de contre faon. (voir le site de matre eolas).


Mais ce qui m'horripile le plus actuellement, c'est la communication qui est fate de l'hadopi dans les mdias classiques. "la loi cration internet qui punit les tlchargement illgaux" hors c'est un dfaut de scurisation qui est sanctionn  ::(: . Ce qui n'a rien a voir.

----------


## icsor

En gros, c'est la mort du wifi dans les ville cette loi, non?

----------


## SirDarken

Je le voie comme tel, le wifi reprsentera plus d'incovnients que d'avantages pour les particuliers.
Moi le premier d'ailleurs.

Quel retour en arrire niveau techno c'est abhrent, enfin quoi que Hadopi voulais forc  acheter des supports dja dpass donc bon.

Allez on ce revoie en 2150 pour quand on aura enfin acheter des supports numriques.

----------


## Annaelle32

*Hadopi remanie : tude d'impact* 

Le nouveau visage de la loi Hadopi prend forme progressivement. Sa future mise en application est prcde dune tude dimpact dont les dtails ne font pas toujours lunanimit.

*Rappel*
La loi Hadopi est une loi pnale  relatif  la protection pnale de la proprit littraire et artistique sur internet . LHadopi est un organe administratif structur en charge de traquer le piratage sur Internet. Si avant il avait lautorit dappliquer des sanctions, notamment la coupure des connexions, aujourdhui les donnes ont chang, selon les souhaits du Conseil Constitutionnel, avaliss par les institutions comptentes. A la veille de la mise en uvre effective de la loi modifie, une tude dimpact est entreprise. 
*Etudes*
En fait ce projet de loi se basait sur des donnes manant des industries, elles-mmes, comme quoi 450 000 changes illgaux de films seffectueraient par jour que un milliard de musiques au format MP3 transiteraient illgalement sur la toile. Ces chiffres rsultent de la clbre tude ALPHA. Un autre cabinet, Equancy, rapportait galement quelques statistiques concernant le nombre dheures par mois consacres aux changes sur le net (lgaux et illgaux confondus) dans diffrents grands tats (France : 512 ; Allemagne : 301, USA : 264 ; Royaume-Uni : 227). Mais tous les deux ont subi les foudres de internautes sur les chiffres quils ont sortis, bien quEquancy se rfugie derrire un manque de moyens et une insuffisance de temps.

*CNIL*
La CNIL avait dj, en son temps, mis des remarques acerbes sur le projet Cration et Internet. Cette commission relevait notamment que la mise en place de lHadopi se justifiait uniquement par le constat dune baisse consquente des chiffres daffaires des distributeurs terrestres des uvres artistiques. Or, le paysage technologique dans ce domaine a fortement volu et que dautres paramtres entrent en ligne et qui influent sur les transactions, en loccurrence les changes directs P2P (Peer-to-peer).

*Piratage*
Ltude dimpact affirme donc que dsormais loffre lgale en matire de musique et de film sest normment amliore tant quantitativement que qualitativement. Les cls anti-copies ont t supprimes, bref le processus de suppression du piratage peut tre entam favorablement. 
Paralllement, la justice mettra un systme adquat qui sera  moindres cots, beaucoup plus expditifs tout apportant un  maximum de protection  aux personnes incrimines.
Suite  cette tude dimpact, diffrentes instructions particulires seront transmises aux parquets.

Question  10 points : Quid des augmentations des charges des fournisseurs daccs ?

----------


## Olivier.p

> *Piratage*
> Ltude dimpact affirme donc que dsormais loffre lgale en matire de musique et de film sest normment amliore tant quantitativement que qualitativement. 
> Question  10 points : Quid des augmentations des charges des fournisseurs daccs ?


Rponse pour les 10 points : L'augmentation des charges sera gr par les particuliers (comme toujours), quelqu'en soit la forme. Je pense qu'on va recevoir une lettre style "en raison des protections ncessaires  mettre en place pour baisser le piratage votre abonnement sera augment de 2 ds le mois suivant !

Je remets mes 10 points en jeu : En quoi l'offre lgale s'est amliore quantitativement et qualitativement ? (J'attends 2 rponses  ::):  )

----------


## ABN84

Bonjour,
Hadopi 2 sanctionnera les internautes ngligents
n'est ce pas contraire  la decision du conseil constitutionnel?

----------


## smyley

Bien sur. Mais tu oublies que Sarko est derrire la loi alors no matter what il fait passer ce qu'il veut ...

----------


## Jidefix

Bien sur que non la preuve: le conseil constitutionnel est toujours l pour faire barrage.
Et de toute faon Sarko n'est l que pour 5 ans (plus que 3!).

Aprs s'il reste un deuxime mandat, c'est que finalement sa manire de gouverner convient au peuple franais. C'est triste mais c'est aussi a, la dmocratie.

----------


## Mdinoc

> Bien sur que non la preuve: le conseil constitutionnel est toujours l pour faire barrage.
> Et de toute faon Sarko n'est l que pour 5 ans (plus que 3!).
> 
> Aprs s'il reste un deuxime mandat, c'est que finalement sa publicit convient au peuple franais. C'est triste mais c'est aussi a, la dmocratie.


Fixed That For You (FTFY).

Ce qu'il dit et ce qu'il fait sont deux choses diffrentes...

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Aprs s'il reste un deuxime mandat, c'est que finalement sa manire de gouverner convient au peuple franais. C'est triste mais c'est aussi a, la dmocratie.


Houla ! Vaste sujet !  :;): 

S'il est rlu ce sera plus  cause d'un manque d'adversaire, et aussi (beaucoup)  cause de la Co...rie de la populace franaise ...  ::?:  ::calim2::  ::(:

----------


## Immobilis

::mouarf::  http://www.intelink.info/fre/actuali...des_imposteurs

On le savait les membres de l'UMP ne connaissent rien  internet  ::mouarf::  Enfin, je ne suis pas non plus Facebook... Suis-je normal?

Sinon 50K internautes condamns par an: http://www.intelink.info/fre/actuali...tionnes_par_an?

Demander l'asile politique en Norvge: http://bluetouff.com/2009/06/26/cont...tique-norvege/

La France plus liberticide que la Chine?? http://bluetouff.com/2009/07/01/filt...ees-par-pekin/

Terrible ce site!  :8O: 

Ce billet (interessant) date un peu car je ne vais jamais sur ce site, j'avoue  ::oops::  http://www.jeunesump.fr/2009/03/15/q...2%80%99hadopi/. Finalement serait-ce une question de gnration?

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)
> Ce billet (interessant) date un peu car je ne vais jamais sur ce site, j'avoue  http://www.jeunesump.fr/2009/03/15/q...2%80%99hadopi/. Finalement serait-ce une question de gnration?


pour moi, clairement.

Internet est une rupture majeure de civilisation, encore plus forte que ce qu'a pu tre le rock&roll. Et si on compare, on s'aperoit que ceux qui taient jeune quand le rock&roll est sorti, taient tous fans, bourgeois ou proltaires(pour faire simple). Et que leurs ans taient tous horrifis. Bourgeois ou proltaires.

Horrifis, a veut dire qu'ils sont dpass par quelquechose qu'ils ne maitrisent pas, et qu'ils percoivent comme une menace. Menace directement personelle, ce qui est mena, c'est leur reprsentation du monde. La manire dont ils voient les choses. Le Rock&Roll permettait aux jeunes de s'exprimer, ce qui tait inconcevable : on tait soit enfant, soit adulte, mais jamais jeune. Internet permet de s'exprimer en contournant tout verrouillage mdiatique, et en l'absence de tout brevet d'expertise, ce qui est tout aussi inconcevable(et ne va pas sans quelques inconvnients, soyons honntes).

Les Jeunes UMP sont peut-tre bourgeois jusqu'au bout des ongles, mais eux aussi ont grandi avec les merveilles de l'informatique moderne. Ils en percoivent donc bien mieux toutes les potentialits, ainsi que l'extrme difficult de mettre en place une horreur genre HADOPI. Leur position pragmatique vient donc du fait que EUX, ils comprennent le problme. Aprs, y'a des dtails avec lesquels je ne suis pas d'accord, mais au moins ils savent de quoi ils parlent.

----------


## Invit

Bonjour,

Arrtez-moi si je me trompe.

Internet est le lointain descendant dArpanet  dont le but tait de toujours faire parvenir linformation quel que soit le chemin.

Donc dj bloquer les sites -> lol

Ensuite installer un mouchard pour prouver son innocence : 
	En France on est INNOCENT jusqu' preuve du contraire.

Mouchard payant : illgal dans ce cas dutilisation.
Mochard non introperable : illgal car vente force

Cest au FAI de scuriser la ligne ou de former les gens et non pas de leur dire  demerdez vous mais si cest mal fait -> on va vous faire mal 

Non mais cest quoi ce dlire ?! 

Le piratage est une plaie certes, mais malgr ce que lon dit il permet de faire connatre des uvres : les sries qui explosent en sont une preuve incontestable.
Donc mine de rien les majors profitent de ce  flau .

Cordialement

----------


## Louis Griffont

Le pire dans cette loi, c'est que le mac, il va se faire piquer sa bande passante par un pirate, et en plus il va coper d'une amende et on va lui couper son accs au net. Pendant ce temps, le pirate, le vrai, lui il aura trouv une autre pomme !  ::aie::

----------


## granquet

moi je sens que je vais me faire condamner, j'ai 1 jeux video qui utilise un systeme de p2p pour telecharger les maps/mods (spring)
et je connais des debianneux qui ont migre vers apt-p2p pour faire leurs mise a jour ... eux aussi y vont manger  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

> moi je sens que je vais me faire condamner, j'ai 1 jeux video qui utilise un systeme de p2p pour telecharger les maps/mods (spring)
> et je connais des debianneux qui ont migre vers apt-p2p pour faire leurs mise a jour ... eux aussi y vont manger




Avec le mouchard pas besoins de migrer vers apt-p2p pour tre hors-la-loi :une distrib linux suffit  ::calim2:: 

Tu as un jeux vido qui utilise le p2p ?
reformulation par Albanel " Monsieur Granquet  utilise le p2p pour tlcharger des jeux vido hyper violent et sans aucune moral. Neamoins le parefeu d'OOo a su le trouver et est venu l'interpeller  son domicile le prenant en flagrant delit de gravue du Jeu !!! (le tout en moins de 30 secondes)"

----------


## Immobilis

Et puis viendra: http://playtime.blog.lemonde.fr/2009...-videoludique/

----------


## Furikawari

> Soulignons aussi que lindustrie du jeu australienne slve  1,1 milliards de dollars en 2008, et que son march du jeu en ligne, le quatrime dAsie, est estim  156 millions de dollars par PricewaterhouseCoopers.


Une rvision de la gographie mondiale par les bloggers du monde ?  ::aie::

----------


## smyley

Bah dj on nous apprends en gographie au lyce que l'Australie est considre comme un pays de l'hmisphre nord (vis  vis de la dcoupe des richesses et tout et tout).  ::mouarf::

----------


## souviron34

si c'est le cas, j'ai un peu moins de mal  comprendre pourquoi les Franais sont nuls en go..  ::aie::

----------


## Immobilis

L'Asie c'est ce qu'il y a loin  droite quand on regarde la France d'au-dessus.  :;):

----------


## souviron34

> L'Asie c'est ce qu'il y a loin  droite quand on regarde la France* d'au-dessus*.


ben dans ce cas-l, l'Australie est en dessous, non ????  :8O:

----------


## Louis Griffont

> ben dans ce cas-l, l'Australie est en dessous, non ????


Non, on la voit pas, elle dessous  l'envers, juste aprs le pli ! ::roll::

----------


## souviron34

> Non, on la voit pas, elle dessous  l'envers, juste aprs le pli !


euh...

Dans un _plani_sphre il n'y a pas de pli. ni d'envers.

Sur un globe, oui, il y a une partie qu'on voit pas.. 

Mais de toutes faons, il n'y a strictement aucune raison de la classer " droite", si je suis le raisonnement sur l'Asie.. Ou alors les Sud-Amricains et les Sud-Africains sont aussi asiatiques...

J'avais jamais remarqu les yeux brids de Nelson Mandela ou de Sting ni du Che   ::aie::

----------


## Louis Griffont

> euh...
> 
> Dans un _plani_sphre il n'y a pas de pli. ni d'envers.


Ben, si ! Si tu replis la carte en papier, parcequ'elle dborde de la table !  ::aie::

----------


## Immobilis

> Mais de toutes faons, il n'y a strictement aucune raison de la classer " droite", si je suis le raisonnement sur l'Asie..


Ben si, si on considre que la France est le centre du monde.  ::aie::

----------


## smyley

Ben non ce n'est pas le centre du monde. C'est Sarko qui se croient tre le centre du monde  ::aie::

----------


## granquet

c'est Perpignan le centre du monde  ::aie::

----------


## Golgotha

*Hadopi 2 adopt par l'assembl* :

*18h32* Nombre de votants : 336 Suffrages exprims  331 Pour 189 Contre  142, le snat a adopt.

source : http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/51...ndu-direct.htm

----------


## Immobilis

Mme les emails?? http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/51...ance-email.htm

Bon, ben il va falloir crypter...

----------


## Rayek

La dictature arrive a grand pas ....

Bon reste plus que le CC aprs le vote du snat (qui est soumis  notre Tsarkosy ...)

----------


## Louis Griffont

> c'est Perpignan le centre du monde


Perpignan, c'est la ville qui a r-lu un mec qui rajoute des bulletins de votes cachs dans ses chaussettes, c'est a ?  ::lol::

----------


## pseudocode

> Mme les emails?? http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/51...ance-email.htm
> 
> Bon, ben il va falloir crypter...


Pourquoi faire ? Y a des gens qui font du P2P par e-mail ???

(Ah, on me dit qu'il paraitrait que certaines personnes utilisent des comptes gmail comme des serveurs de news privs...  ::roll:: )

----------


## ABN84

> Pourquoi faire ? Y a des gens qui font du P2P par e-mail ???
> 
> (Ah, on me dit qu'il paraitrait que certaines personnes utilisent des comptes gmail comme des serveurs de news privs... )


non, mais tu pourrais avoir telecharg un truc puis tu l'envois  un copin par mail.
mais l a devient tres donjereux comme jeu car c'est la porte ouverte  toutes les derives la surveillance des mails

----------


## gmotw

Je crois qu'on se trompe depuis le tout dbut!

On a toujours pens que le gouvernement tait dbile, qu'Albanel et Riester des pions ignorants.

On a tout faux! Ce sont en fait les meilleurs amis des internautes.

Ils ont fait volontairement une loi anticonstitutionnelle pour tre srs qu'elle ne puisse jamais passer! Tout s'explique, non? 

Je propose donc d'envoyer des mails  Riester pour le remercier et le soutenir dans son combat pour Hadopi 2. 

 ::aie::

----------


## ABN84

[parentese]un truc que comprends pas sur leur ide d'envoyer des mail.
ils croient que chacun n'a qu'un seul mail? moi perso, j'en ai plusieurs (une principale, une yahoo poubelle, une gmail, deux de facs, 3 de boulot, 1 SFR, 1 orange) sachant je ne consulte jammais mes adresses sfr et orange, mon adresse poubelle 1 fois tous les 6 mois, gmail juste pour me logger  certains services gogol, et seules les personnes confiances ont accs  mes autres adresses, de quelle adresse mail ils parlent?  ::?:

----------


## smyley

Pour des gens qui pensent qu'il y a une grande diffrence entre le P2P et BitTorrent (cf. interview des dputs), je me demande s'ils sont sensibles  ce "dtail" ...

----------


## Marco46

> [parentese]un truc que comprends pas sur leur ide d'envoyer des mail.
> ils croient que chacun n'a qu'un seul mail? moi perso, j'en ai plusieurs (une principale, une yahoo poubelle, une gmail, deux de facs, 3 de boulot, 1 SFR, 1 orange) sachant je ne consulte jammais mes adresses sfr et orange, mon adresse poubelle 1 fois tous les 6 mois, gmail juste pour me logger  certains services gogol, et seules les personnes confiances ont accs  mes autres adresses, de quelle adresse mail ils parlent?


De toin adresse principale chez ton FAI.

Ils en ont rien  carrer que tu la lises pas.

----------


## Olivier.p

> De toin adresse principale chez ton FAI.
> 
> Ils en ont rien  carrer que tu la lises pas.


De toute faon tu reois un courrier postal aussi. Libre  toi de ne pas le lire celui l non plus  ::):

----------


## Golgotha

> [parentese]un truc que comprends pas sur leur ide d'envoyer des mail.
> ils croient que chacun n'a qu'un seul mail? moi perso, j'en ai plusieurs (une principale, une yahoo poubelle, une gmail, deux de facs, 3 de boulot, 1 SFR, 1 orange) sachant je ne consulte jammais mes adresses sfr et orange, mon adresse poubelle 1 fois tous les 6 mois, gmail juste pour me logger  certains services gogol, et seules les personnes confiances ont accs  mes autres adresses, de quelle adresse mail ils parlent?


T'as oublier ton adresse pour les pub de viagra   ::aie::

----------


## jcantou

La meilleure rplique ... votez bien et faites le savoir !

----------


## s4mk1ng

j'espre qu'elle restera inactive mais de toutes faon je ne vois pas comment ils pourraient concrtement l'applique...

----------


## Olivier.p

> j'espre qu'elle restera inactive mais de toutes faon je ne vois pas comment ils pourraient concrtement l'applique...


Ils en chopent trois ou quatre qui font offices de victimes. Qui paient trs cher (oui tlcharger un mp3 cote plus cher que de faire un excs de vitesse !), a fait peur aux milliers d'autres downloaders. Qui se calment et prfrent faire confiance au pote informaticien qu' scuriser son tlchargement (et qui arrondit son salaire en fin de mois du coup).

Bilan : les ventes montent pas (elles baissent mme), l'Etat a perdu de l'argent (notre argent), les majors le leur (mais a je m'en fout).
Le grand gagnant c'est le vendeur de mp3  la sauvette.

Bilan complot : l'Etat est gagnant : il s'est encore un peu avanc dans la vie priv des gens (les FAI aussi, ben oui ils ont pas le choix, ils doivent surveiller ou tu vas hein, puis faut bien monter les tarifs aussi). L'Etat a fait un pas de plus dans le Contrle de la populace.

Bilan rel : La loi est techniquement foireuse ( bien des gards), n'est jamais rellement applique, finit par tomber aux oubliettes (DADVSI ?), l'Etat a perdu notre argent.

----------


## Najaxvitres

> *Sance du 13 mai 2009 au snat*
> 
> M. Jean-Franois Voguet. Par cet amendement, nous proposons de supprimer deux alinas issus de ladoption dun sous-amendement du dput Christian Kert et insrs  larticle 10 bis A dune manire fort discutable lors du dbat  lAssemble nationale. Les dispositions quils contiennent attaquent frontalement le droit moral et patrimonial des journalistes.
> 
> En effet, alors que, jusquici, le code du travail prvoyait que le journaliste tait employ par un titre, les alinas quil est propos de supprimer prcisent que lemployeur peut dsormais lui imposer de travailler sur lensemble des supports dun groupe. Cela signifie que lon pourra imposer  ce professionnel de travailler indistinctement pour un titre ou un autre, un site internet, une radio, une chane de tlvision ou tout autre support lis entre eux uniquement par leur appartenance  une mme entit capitalistique.
> 
> Autrement dit, au lieu dtre pay, comme cest le cas aujourdhui,  chaque publication dun mme article sur un nouveau support, le journaliste ne sera pay quune fois, et tous les titres de presse du groupe pour lequel il travaille pourront rutiliser ses papiers  leur guise. De plus, le journaliste perdra tout droit de regard sur la reproduction de ses articles dans les mdias dun mme groupe ds lors quil a crit pour lun deux, alors que, en principe, son accord est requis en pareil cas.
> 
> De mme, jusqu ce jour, en thorie, la publication non autorise par son auteur et non rmunre dun article par un titre de presse, dune part, relevait de la contrefaon, et, dautre part, constituait une atteinte au code du travail sil tait le fait dune entreprise de presse.
> ...


Amendement rejet...

Je suis contre en tant qu'internaute et informaticienne parce que la rponse est une usine  gaz (sur le plan technique et juridique) et contre en tant qu'auteur parce que le volet "diffusion et cration" a t oubli au profit d'une rpression.

En modifiant le Code de la Cinmatographie pour rduire le dlai de sortie des films en DVD et en relguant les journalistes  un statut de salari de groupe de presse et non plus d'auteur, l'HADOPI montre bien qu'elle est une loi dicte par les majors et qu'elle ne dfend aucunement les artistes.

----------


## Immobilis

Je ne savais pas qu'il y avait un droit d'auteur sur les articles qu'un journaliste peut crire. Y'a plus qu' tre indpendant.

[EDIT]Extraits du Monde:
Hadopi 2 : vers une surveillance des courriers lectroniques ?Piratage sur Internet : la crainte d'une multiplication des contentieuxLes nouvelles tribus du Net


> Le plus spectaculaire est sans doute celui de N., gnial crateur du "routeur Hadopi" : "L'expression a t invente par des blogueurs qui ont imagin le concept. Nous l'avons ralis."


Il l'on fait??!!
[/EDIT]A+

----------


## daniel06600

Je pense que "loi ou pas" cela ne changera rien. Un pirate est un pirate, et il pirate pas plaisir et non par intert, c'est un peu comme les cigarettes, loi ou pas, danger de mort ou pas, un fumeur fume par plaisir. Il y a certainement bien d'autres moyens de protger les oeuvres intelectuelles et artistiques.

----------


## Immobilis

> c'est un peu comme les cigarettes, loi ou pas, danger de mort ou pas, un fumeur fume par plaisir.


Ben y'a ceux qui aimeraient arrter et qui ne peuvent pas car il y a accoutumance. Le piratage peut se faire par conviction sans forcement bcp de plaisir, juste pour faire un contre pouvoir. Je prfre hacker plutt que pirate.

Le point de vue de Lionel Tardy au sujet de Hadopi 2.

Woahou, c'est vachement important que nos chers tte blondes soient mises en garde!! Trouv sur droits.org et  officiellement ici:


> CHAPITRE IV : DISPOSITIONS MODIFIANT LE CODE DE L'EDUCATION 
> Art. 15 
> 
> L'article L. 312-6 du code de l'ducation est complt par un alina ainsi rdig :
>  Dans le cadre de ces enseignements, les lves reoivent une information sur les dangers du tlchargement et de la mise  disposition illicites d'uvres ou d'objets protgs par un droit d'auteur ou un droit voisin pour la cration artistique. 
> 
> Art. 16 
> 
> L'article L. 312-9 du code de l'ducation est complt par un alina ainsi rdig :
>  Dans ce cadre, notamment  l'occasion de la prparation du brevet informatique et internet des collgiens, ils reoivent de la part d'enseignants pralablement sensibiliss sur le sujet une information sur les risques lis aux usages des services de communication au public en ligne, sur les dangers du tlchargement et de la mise  disposition illicites d'uvres ou d'objets protgs par un droit d'auteur ou un droit voisin pour la cration artistique, ainsi que sur les sanctions encourues en cas [Dispositions dclares non conformes  la Constitution par la dcision du Conseil constitutionnel n 2009-580 DC du 10 juin 2009] de dlit de contrefaon. Cette information porte galement sur l'existence d'une offre lgale d'uvres ou d'objets protgs par un droit d'auteur ou un droit voisin sur les services de communication au public en ligne.


Peut-tre les enseignants receveront-ils une liste de sites officiels des amis du prsident...

Deux billets interessants:
http://bugbrother.blog.lemonde.fr/20...reux-probleme/
http://www.internetactu.net/2008/07/...e-eben-moglen/

----------


## Olivier.p

:8O: 
Simplement hallucinant jusqu'o ils vont !
Ils vont se mettre les journalistes  dos... Dj qu'ils ont les internautes...
L'ducation des enfants dirig par les majors... On verra bientt l'achat obligatoire du CD trait en cours de musique... Mais c'est n'importe quoi ?!

Rvolution les amis ! Rvolutions !

(virtuelle hein ? on fait pas couler le sang, juste les systemes informatiques !)

C'est illgal ce genre de message ?
Bon je vais me cacher dans un cybercaf pour l'envoyer...
 ::aie::

----------


## Immobilis

> Bon je vais me cacher dans un cybercaf pour l'envoyer...


Mme les cybercaf ne sont pas sr. Tu laisses un nom peut-tre mme prsentes-tu ta carte d'identit, et le cybercaf sait qui se connecte et  quelle heure.
Y'a une vido d'une intervention d'une vraie fausse "Brigade Internet" sur ce site: http://www.internet-du-futur.fr/. Sera-ce la ralit dans peu de temps?

Ce site est une compile de plusieurs vidos. Il est un peu lourd  charger.

A+

----------


## souviron34

une seule solution !!!


Se passer de l'lectronique et revenir  la lecture....  ::D: 

Prn ds 1966 par Truffaut et FarenHeit 451 (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fahrenheit_451_(1966_film))

 ::lol:: 

Apprendre les livres par coeur...

----------


## Immobilis

FarenHeit est diffrent. On ne nous interdit pas d'couter de la musique ni de regarder des films. Mais ﻿_Si vous ne voulez pas avoir de problme de vie prive, nallez pas sur le Net !_ Pascal Rogard

----------


## souviron34

::ccool:: 

Je suis d'accord avec la citation, mais pas l'article....


je trouve l'article assez stupide, injurieux, et hautain...

Ce qui est dit dans la citation que tu livres est exact..

Et ce n'est pas "tre au service des majors" comme le dit l'auteur de l'article, mais plutt simplement pour une fois accepter la ralit : que ce soit sur le net, avec un portable ou un GPS ou une carte bancaire, on laisse des marques lectroniques partout tels des petits poucets.. 

Et quand il se gausse des gens qui "n'osent pas payer" par le net, grand bien lui fasse.. Jusqu' ce qu'il se soit fait piqu et vid son compte en banque...

Alors oui, nous sommes tous fliqus, suivis, etc etc..

Le volume limite forcment l'exploitation, mais le fond et la possibilit et les marques sont l...

Stupide celui qui veut les ignorer..



C'est comme les discussions sur l'Anarchie, le Communisme, la Chrtient, etc etc : si l'Homme tait parfait, a marcherait... 

Sauf que l'hypothse de base est fausse..

----------


## dragonfly

> *Hadopi 2 : vers une surveillance des courriers lectroniques ?*
> La version vote, mercredi 8 juillet, au Snat de la loi Cration et Internet, dite Hadopi 2, pourrait permettre aux agents de la Haute Autorit pour la diffusion des uvres et la protection des droits sur Internet de surveiller les courriers lectroniques. Le texte actuel vise en effet les infractions contre le droit d'auteur commises "au moyen d'un service de communication au public en ligne ou de communications lectroniques" (article 3).
> 
> La notion de "communication lectronique", qui n'tait pas prsente dans la version de la loi retoque par le Conseil constitutionnel, n'est pas dfinie clairement par le projet de loi. Si l'on s'en tient  la dfinition du Code des postes et tlcommunications lectroniques, elle pourrait englober les courriers lectroniques, tchats et services de messageries instantane. Cette intrusion d'une entit administrative dans ce qui est jusqu' prsent considr comme des correspondances prives provoque dj un vif dbat. Le dput UMP Lionel Tardy a annonc qu'il allait dposer un amendement  l'Assemble pour retirer cette mention. "Le texte tel qu'il est actuellement rdig ouvre la voie  la surveillance des mails, ce qui serait une violation du secret des correspondances prives", explique-t-il sur son blog.
> 
> Selon le rapporteur de la loi au Snat, le snateur UMP Michel Thiollire cit par Ecrans.fr, l'introduction de la notion de communication lectronique rpond  l'injonction du Conseil constitutionnel de ne pas tablir d'ingalit "entre les auteurs d'atteintes  la proprit intellectuelle selon que ces atteintes seraient commises au moyen d'un logiciel de pair  pair ou un autre moyen de communication en ligne".
> 
> Frdric Mitterrand a lui aussi justifi le retour de l'expression dans le texte en s'appuyant sur la dcision des sages. Le rapporteur de la loi  l'Assemble, le dput UMP Franck Riester, a estim jeudi 9 juillet sur BFM que le tlchargement illgal ne se pratique pas uniquement par logiciels de pair--pair et qu'il fallait donc s'intresser aux autres mthodes de piratage.
> 
> Reste que le projet de loi ne dit rien sur la capacit des agents de l'Hadopi  dtecter les fichiers prsums illgaux, ni sur leur habilitation  observer les correspondances prives. Source


Je ne sais pas c'est plus intox que info mais selon moi ca pourrais expliquer le fait de vouloir s'embarquer dans un projet de loi intenable.
Une petite surveillance en prime  ::calim2::

----------


## Rayek

> *Hadopi 2 : vers une surveillance des courriers lectroniques ?*
> 
> Je ne sais pas c'est plus intox que info mais selon moi ca pourrais expliquer le fait de vouloir s'embarquer dans un projet de loi intenable.
> Une petite surveillance en prime


Mais tu n'as rien compris, c'est pour sauver la culture en france  ::roll::

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

Ce projet viens d'etre abandonn




> *Hadopi 2: les dputs zappent le contrle des emails*
> 
> Les dputs ont tent mercredi d'attnuer le projet de loi Hadopi 2 contre le tlchargement illgal, en excluant par exemple la surveillance des mails pour dtecter l'change illgal de fichiers, mercredi en commission, avant l'examen en sance publique  partir de mardi.
> 
> Dans sa version initiale, le projet de loi prvoyait en effet que la peine prvue contre le tlchargement illgal, la suspension de l'accs internet, pouvait aussi sanctionner l'change illgal de fichiers par pices jointes  des courriers lectroniques.    
> 
> "Cela implique, pour le dtecter, d'ouvrir des correspondances prives, ce qui serait inconstitutionnel", a prvenu le dput UMP Lionel Tardy.
> 
> Le projet de loi "relatif  la protection pnale de la proprit littraire et artistique sur internet" prvoit toujours une suspension de l'abonnement internet en cas de tlchargement illgal. Mais contrairement  Hadopi 1, censur par le Conseil constitutionnel, il confie  la justice le pouvoir de couper l'abonnement et non plus  l'autorit administrative Hadopi.
> ...

----------


## el_slapper

Lionel Tardy joue un jeu particulier : il se prsente en opposant au projet, mais il fait tout pour le rendre constitutionnel - donc viable.

En mme temps, si il n'en reste que du constitutionnel, a ne sera pas si terrible(mais quand mme un beau gchis de pognon pour raisons idologiques dconnectes de la ralit).

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

*L'opposition essaye de faire obstruction  Hadopi 2 et  dj dpos plus de  800 amendements.*

 ::fleche::  Source : assemblee-nationale.fr

Vous pourrez dcouvrir dans cette vaste liste un grand nombre de doublons qui seront limins par les services de l'Assemble Nationale, mais aussi beaucoup d'amendements de fond, et d'autres beaucoup plus fantaisistes.

----------


## eldran64

Il va falloir prparer de la vaseline LOL ::aie:: !

Hadopi 2me du nom est l et ca va faire mal...
Croisons les doigts pour que les dputs est l'intelligence (il parait que certain en ont...) de retirer les parties qui pourrait porter prjudice  la protection de la vie prive.

Une chose est sr, le jour o ils commenceront  lire nos mails pour voir si il y a rien d'illgale dedans, ce jour l, ca sera un peu trop tard. ::calim2::

----------


## smyley

> Une chose est sr, le jour o ils commenceront  lire nos mails pour voir si il y a rien d'illgale dedans, ce jour l, ca sera un peu trop tard.


Ce jour l les vrai pirates utiliserons les rseaux alternatifs comme TOR et compagnie qui eux seront bien sur crypts et donc seul les mails des innocents et des opposants politiques seront lus ... Vive la Rpublique  ::aie::

----------


## ledisciple

Le prsident de l'assemble nationale  dclar qu'il n'y aurait pas de vote sur cette "chose" avant septembre vu le bordel que cela engendre ...

Heu hadopi est cens tre le nom de l'autorit administrative charge de couper le flux aux internautes. Vu que la cour constitutionnelle  dis que ce n'est pas possible, hadopi a ne veux plus rien dire non?

----------


## supersnail

Bah apparament ils y tiennent  leur  ::sm::  de loi,vu qu'ils ont tenu compte des remarques du conseil constitutionnel...

On va e**erder des gens qui ont mme pas les moyens de s'acheter des CD alors que pendant ce temps,des milliardaires dtournent beaucoup d'argent et on leur dit rien,forcment c'est plus facile de taper sur ceux qui peuvent pas se dfendre  ::roll::

----------


## Immobilis

> c'est plus facile de taper sur ceux qui peuvent pas se dfendre


Comme diraient les Shadocks:


> Pour qu'il ait le moins de mcontents possible il faut toujours taper sur les mmes.

----------


## supersnail

Sauf que l les "mmes",c'est quand mme la majorit...  ::roll::

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Sauf que l les "mmes",c'est quand mme la majorit...


La mme majorit qui a vot Sarko en 2007, UMP aux Europennes, et qui votera Sarko en 2012 !  ::ccool::

----------


## Rayek

> UMP aux Europennes,


Depuis quand 28% c'est la majorit ?  :8O:

----------


## pseudocode

> Depuis quand 28% c'est la majorit ?


depuis qu'on rajoute l'adjectif "relative"  cot.  ::P:

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Depuis quand 28% c'est la majorit ?


C'est la dmocratie franaise ! 10 % suffisent pour dcider !  ::ccool::

----------


## smyley

> C'est la dmocratie franaise ! 10 % suffisent pour dcider !


Sarkozy c'est 10 % ? 1 homme sur des dizaines de millions de franais qui dcide, je pensais que a reprsentait moins  ::aie::

----------


## Louis Griffont

Tout dpend de ce qui est pris en compte ! 
La taille, bon la c'est sr c'est quasi nul ! 
L'go, l on est assez proche des 10 %  ::roll::

----------


## Jidefix

> Sarkozy c'est 10 % ? 1 homme sur des dizaines de millions de franais qui dcide, je pensais que a reprsentait moins


Ok mais trouve UN sujet sur lequel tu peux mettre des dizaines de millions de franais d'accord sur un seul sujet  :;): 
Allez je suis sympa: une seule dizaine de millions.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Ok mais trouve UN sujet sur lequel tu peux mettre des dizaines de millions de franais d'accord sur un seul sujet 
> Allez je suis sympa: une seule dizaine de millions.


Facile ! "Sarko est un nain"   :;):

----------


## smyley

Ou HADOPI. Et c'est pas que les informaticiens, il y a aussi la presse, et le taxidriver qui m'a dpos hier  ::mrgreen::

----------


## pseudocode

> Ok mais trouve UN sujet sur lequel tu peux mettre des dizaines de millions de franais d'accord


Nous y'en a vouloir des sous et des mp3/divx gratos

----------


## F.Saad

> Nous y'en a vouloir des sous et des mp3/divx gratos


y'a qu'a leur dire cela.
et puis vos stars franaises n'ont qu'a se rabattre sur le fait d'avoir 2 ou 3 villa en moins... 
Au moins en afrique, on nous encourage a tlcharger.
meme les fonctionnaires de l'etat utilisent office 2009 Telecharger sur phazeddl.com et le XP Qui va avec x)

----------


## Tofalu

> office 2009 Telecharger sur phazeddl.com et le XP Qui va avec x)


Office 2009... y a pas  dire, tout est tlechargeable, mme ce qui n'existe pas  ::mouarf::

----------


## pseudocode

> Office 2009... y a pas  dire, tout est tlechargeable, mme ce qui n'existe pas


Quand on vous dit que l'offre warez est plus complte que l'offre lgale !

----------


## atm0sfe4r

> Office 2009... y a pas  dire, tout est tlechargeable, mme ce qui n'existe pas


Ca me rappelle le coup du Windows XP Ultimate : certains taient persuads que c'tait la version ultime de WinXP.

----------


## Jidefix

> Facile ! "Sarko est un nain"


Bon tu marques un point mais qu'en penseraient Mimi Mathy, passe-partout, passe-temps, et Grard Holtz?

----------


## F.Saad

> Quand on vous dit que l'offre warez est plus complte que l'offre lgale !


Justement, la plateforme warez est beaucoup plus complte que la lgale !
ya meme Vista performance 2009 et Office 2010

----------


## smyley

Office 2010 a a un sens, Office 2007 aussi, Office 2008 aussi qui est Office 2007 pour Mac, mais Office 2009 ...  ::mouarf::

----------


## F.Saad

bah xD
moi je penche pour open office.
avec mon 866Mhz overclocker, ca marche mieux

----------


## smyley

Oui c'est vrai que Ooo c'est le bon choix car n'oublions pas : il inclut un pare-feu !  ::mouarf::

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Bon tu marques un point mais qu'en penseraient Mimi Mathy, passe-partout, passe-temps, et *Grard Holtz*?


 ::mouarf:: 




> Oui c'est vrai que Ooo c'est le bon choix car n'oublions pas : il inclut un pare-feu !


C'est quoi cette histoire de parefeu OOo, je le vois de plus en plus dans les post ?  ::?:

----------


## Rayek

> C'est quoi cette histoire de parefeu OOo, je le vois de plus en plus dans les post ?


T'as vraiment pas suivit l'actu toi  :8O: 

Albanul, a sorti, lors d'une des scance, qu'il existait des solutions techniques gratuites de protection, comme le pare feu OOo  ::aie::

----------


## Louis Griffont

> T'as vraiment pas suivit l'actu toi 
> 
> Albanul, a sorti, lors d'une des scance, qu'il existait des solutions techniques gratuites de protection, comme le pare feu OOo


Je t'avouerais que je n'coute pas tout ce que disent les politiques, vu que 99% c'est des co****ies !  ::aie::

----------


## sovitec

Je ne sais pas si c'est drle, mais c'est en tous cas plein d'ironie :la socit Extelia, spcialise dans la scurit informatique, charge de la conception du "logiciel de scurisation" d'Hadopi vient elle mme de se faire pirater son site web. La faille permet notamment de rcuprer les adresses email des abonns  leur newsletter.
Pour rappel la loi Hadopi 2 vise spcifiquement  rprimander le "dfaut de scurisation" de sa ligne internet.

----------


## Furikawari

> Je ne sais pas si c'est drle, mais c'est en tous cas plein d'ironie :la socit Extelia, spcialise dans la scurit informatique, charge de la conception du "logiciel de scurisation" d'Hadopi vient elle mme de se faire pirater son site web. La faille permet notamment de rcuprer les adresses email des abonns  leur newsletter.
> Pour rappel la loi Hadopi 2 vise spcifiquement  rprimander le "dfaut de scurisation" de sa ligne internet.


C'est pas comme si tous les pirates en herbe de France n'allait pas tenter d'attaquer cette bote aprs l'annonce qu'ils ont fait... En scurit informatique quand on cherche vraiment un dfaut en gnral on le trouve.

Juste pour dire que ce n'est pas spcialement ironique : c'tait attendu.

----------


## pseudocode

> C'est pas comme si tous les pirates en herbe de France n'allait pas tenter d'attaquer cette bote aprs l'annonce qu'ils ont fait...


J'imagine dj la location d'un botnet franais pour quelques heures, le temps de lancer depuis chaque PC un tlchargement emule.  ::roll::

----------


## sovitec

> Juste pour dire que ce n'est pas spcialement ironique : c'tait attendu.


Et alors ? On sait aussi que ds que ce logiciel de "scurisation" sera sorti il sera inspect par tous les pirates de France. Le problme c'est qu'une socit qui se dit spcialiste de la scurit veuille faire croire que ce genre de logiciel sera efficace.

D'ailleurs cette socit se prtend aussi le seul acteur franais engag dans la voie du vote par internet. Or on sait depuis longtemps que les conditions  respecter pour que le vote par internet puisse tre fiable sont tellement restrictives que le vote classique en devient du coup trs simple en comparaison.

----------


## Monstros Velu

> Le problme c'est qu'une socit qui se dit spcialiste de la scurit veuille faire croire que ce genre de logiciel sera efficace.


Ha mais je ne crois pas qu'ils aient dit a : Leur boulot, c'est de faire un logiciel correspondant au cahier des charges qu'on leur a donn. Si le cahier des charges entraine que le logiciel n'est pas efficace, ce n'est pas de leur ressort.

----------


## Altess

En mme temps, c'est pas une faille l, c'est un gouffre que propose le site de la socit Extelia. Parce que le truc a pas t dcouvert par un hacker chevronn, mais plutt par monsieur tout le monde. 

Si rien que a, a fait pas tiller le peu de dput prsent , c'est que a tourne par rond chez eux.

Le truc que je supporte le moins, c'est de les entendre parler et debatres sur des trucs qu'ils ne connaissent ABSOLUMENT pas ! Un peu a la IT Crowd: "Si on tape google dans google, ca fait peu casser l'internet". 

Quand ils seront de quoi ils parlent, ca sera surement plus constructif ...

----------


## smyley

> Si rien que a, a fait pas tiller le peu de dput prsent , c'est que a tourne par rond chez eux.


Parce que un prsident qui nomme un de ses potes  la tte d'un des plus gros groupe de France, qui s'exprime directement devant le parlement, qui dit en parlant d'une loi "J'irai jusqu'au bout", a te semble plus rond ?

----------


## F.Saad

> Ha mais je ne crois pas qu'ils aient dit a : Leur boulot, c'est de faire un logiciel correspondant au cahier des charges qu'on leur a donn. Si le cahier des charges entraine que le logiciel n'est pas efficace, ce n'est pas de leur ressort.


Ah bon?
Parce que ce cahier de charge qui le remplie ?
si je ne me trompe, c'est bel et bien le conseiller de la SSI en tenant compte a respecter les dires et demandes du client. et c'est donc a lui de faire en sorte que le projet tienne la route en matire de scurit.

----------


## smyley

> si je ne me trompe, c'est bel et bien le conseiller de la SSI en tenant compte a respecter les dires et demandes du client. et c'est donc a lui de faire en sorte que le projet tienne la route en matire de scurit.


Non non, le gouvernement  tablit lui mme un cahier des charges auquel devra rpondre le mouchard.

----------


## pseudocode

> Non non, le gouvernement  tablit lui mme un cahier des charges auquel devra rpondre le mouchard.


J'imagine qu'il devra s'interfacer avec OpenOffice.  ::aie::

----------


## souviron34

> Le truc que je supporte le moins, c'est de les entendre parler et debatres sur des trucs qu'ils ne connaissent ABSOLUMENT pas ! Un peu a la IT Crowd: "Si on tape google dans google, ca fait peu casser l'internet". 
> 
> Quand ils seront de quoi ils parlent, ca sera surement plus constructif ...


En mme temps, c'est pour a qu'ils sont dputs...

Si ils ne parlaient que de ce qu'ils connaissaient parfaitement, on irait pas bien loin...


Il y a des lois sur l'hritage, le divorce, la scurit publique, les affaires criminelles, les guerres, le droit du travail, les entreprises, la sant, la famille, l'ducation, les routes, les investissements de l'Etat, le droit de la construction, ....


Or un dput, c'est quelqu'un comme toi ou moi..


Si donc on leur (dans une dmocratie) dlgue le droit de voter et de s'en occuper pour nous, c'est que :

ils font des commissionsils auditent ou commandent des audits par des gens spcialiss, pour obtenir les diffrents points de vue.


L a te touche de prs, mais c'est pareil pour n'importe quel domaine touch par une loi... C'est  dire l'ensemble de notre vie..


Si il fallait tre flic ou bandit ou juge pour faire les lois sur le droit criminel  ::aie::

----------


## smyley

> J'imagine qu'il devra s'interfacer avec OpenOffice.


Bien sur que oui. C'est ZE firewall plbiscit par le gouvernement ... mais du coup Ooo devra devenir payant vu que le gouvernement affirme que la scurisation doit tre payante et Windows only ...  ::roll::

----------


## smyley

> Si donc on leur (dans une dmocratie) dlgue le droit de voter et de s'en occuper pour nous, c'est que :
> 
> ils font des commissionsils auditent ou commandent des audits par des gens spcialiss, pour obtenir les diffrents points de vue.


Il y a quand mme un minimum  avoir. On ne peut pas esprer qu'un dput fasse une loi sur des trains s'il ne sais pas qu'un train roule sur des rails. L on est limite dans un cas o les dputs pensent que les trains roulent sur les voient fluviales avec des pneus 15" et un turbo-racteur comme chauffage ...

----------


## pseudocode

> Bien sur que oui. C'est ZE firewall plbiscit par le gouvernement ... mais du coup Ooo devra devenir payant vu que le gouvernement affirme que la scurisation doit tre payante et Windows only ...


Ah... le syndrome "freeware des annes 80" : si c'est gratuit, c'est pourri. Si c'est payant, c'est brillant.  ::D: 

Enfin, j'attends quand mme de voir le cahier des charges du truc qui va scuriser un rseau Wifi en s'installant sur un seul poste client.  ::koi::

----------


## smyley

> Ah... le syndrome "freeware des annes 80" : si c'est gratuit, c'est pourri. Si c'est payant, c'est brillant.


A l'poque c'tait relativement vrai (enfin, 90 vu qu'en 80 ...). Maintenant c'est autre chose.




> Enfin, j'attends quand mme de voir le cahier des charges du truc qui va scuriser un rseau Wifi en s'installant sur un seul poste client.


Tu n'as pas encore compris ? C'est a le progrs pouss par le prsident le plus grand et le plus imposant du monde. Tu va voir,  la fin de ses *deux mandats*, les voitures franaises voleront.

----------


## pseudocode

> Tu n'as pas encore compris ? C'est a le progrs pouss par le prsident le plus grand et le plus imposant du monde. Tu va voir,  la fin de ses *deux mandats*, les voitures franaises voleront.


On a Fantomas comme prsident !!!!  ::aie::

----------


## smyley

::lol:: 
Ceci dit je prfre Fantomette  ::aie::

----------


## F.Saad

> Ceci dit je prfre Fantomette


Pas n'importe laquelle, mais sa Fantomette a lui.
meme si elle pousse probablement son grand beau gosse a appuyer pour faire tourner la machine hadopi.

Mais maintenant que j'y pense.
Comment marche ce hadopii?

----------


## smyley

> Comment marche ce hadopii?


C'est trs simple : pour l'instant a marche pas et on vois pas vraiment comment a pourrai marcher.
Voil.  :;):

----------


## pseudocode

> C'est trs simple : pour l'instant a marche pas et on vois pas vraiment comment a pourrai marcher.
> Voil.


Ah, si. La loi marche. Le logiciel de scurisation, non, mais la loi : oui.

"La Haute Autorit collecte des IP au hasard des trackers/serveurs/dcouvertes sur le rseau P2P, elle envoie des mails/lettres et coupe des connexions ADSL. Aprs quelques milliers de coupures plus ou moins justifies, elle instaure un climat de paranoia rduisant sensiblement le partage, lgal ou non, des fichiers sur internet. Les moutons, pardon, les consommateurs avides de culture n'ont donc pas d'autre choix que d'acheter des fichiers sur les plateformes lgales, et les majors s'enrichissent encore davantage."


Bon, a c'est la vision gouvernementale des choses. A cot, il y a la ralit.  ::aie::

----------


## F.Saad

> Ah, si. La loi marche. Le logiciel de scurisation, non, mais la loi : oui.
> 
> "La Haute Autorit collecte des IP au hasard des trackers/serveurs/dcouvertes sur le rseau P2P, elle envoie des mails/lettres et coupe des connexions ADSL. Aprs quelques milliers de coupures plus ou moins justifies, elle instaure un climat de paranoia rduisant sensiblement le partage, lgal ou non, des fichiers sur internet. Les moutons, pardon, les consommateurs avides de culture n'ont donc pas d'autre choix que d'acheter des fichiers sur les plateformes lgales, et les majors s'enrichissent encore davantage."
> 
> 
> Bon, a c'est la vision gouvernementale des choses. A cot, il y a la ralit.


Questions doc !
switch ( moyen)
case trackers torrent = usage de tracker prive comme Demonoid sur lequel je tlcharge mes jeux video de console.
case servers = lol? censur rapidshare ?? XD

----------


## smyley

> je tlcharge mes jeux video de console.


Attention, pour l'instant la mention "communication lectronique" n'a pas encore t radique, donc il se pourrai trs bien qu'un jour HADOPI surveille aussi tous les forums et toutes les botes mail  ::aie:: 

Ceci dit, je me demande combien reprsente la France dans les rseau internationaux (parce que bon nombre d'IP seraient  priori anglaises ou amricaines ...).

----------


## F.Saad

> Attention, pour l'instant la mention "communication lectronique" n'a pas encore t radique, donc il se pourrai trs bien qu'un jour HADOPI surveille aussi tous les forums et toutes les botes mail 
> 
> Ceci dit, je me demande combien reprsente la France dans les rseau internationaux (parce que bon nombre d'IP seraient  priori anglaises ou amricaines ...).


Je suis africain, on nous demande officiellement de pas acheter de CD ici. d'ailleurs y'a pas une seule boutique qui en vend donc pff.

Sinon, sur 9400 Peer qui telecharge Monster United mnt, seul une centaine sont Franaise.

----------


## smyley

Et seule une dizaine doit tre vraiment accessible et en vaut ma chandelle. Moi je dit, cette loi a va donner des trucs "intressants"  ::mouarf::

----------


## F.Saad

> Et seule une dizaine doit tre vraiment accessible et en vaut ma chandelle. Moi je dit, cette loi a va donner des trucs "intressants"


ca va etre mchant.
*Le Matin Gros Titre = "Jeune fille de 13 Ans suer par la justice pour 300Miles Euro pour avoir telecharger le dernier film de brad pitt. "
*

----------


## smyley

> ca va etre mchant.
> *Le Matin Gros Titre = "Jeune fille de 13 Ans suer par la justice pour 300Miles Euro pour avoir telecharger le dernier film de brad pitt. "
> *


complt de l'article en bas  droite : un responsable de la filiale franaise d'un lobby artistique condamn  3 mois de prison avec sursis pour le dtournement de 1,5 Million d'euros.

----------


## pseudocode

> ca va etre mchant.
> *Le Matin Gros Titre = "Jeune fille de 13 Ans suer par la justice pour 300Miles Euro pour avoir telecharger le dernier film de brad pitt. "
> *


T'es loin du compte. Actuellement, tlcharger 24 chansons coute 1.9 Million de dollars.

 ::arrow::  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Capitol_v._Thomas

----------


## smyley

Non mais au moins par respect des salaires de la France du bas, ils auraient pu au moins prvoir une solution pour que le pirate puisse payer dans la mesure du raisonnable. Tlcharger 24 chansons n'est pas un crime contre l'humanit, pour moi les million que a cote ne sont pas justifis.
Les dirigeants qui affament les milliers d'innocents un peut partout dans le monde on ne fait que leur taper gentiment sur les doigts en leur disant "c'est pas bien" et derrire on leur dit "dites, si on vous offre un gros chque vous tes content ?" mais pour ceux qui gagnent juste le SMIC avec quelques chansons tlcharges, on leur demande de payer plus d'argent que tous ce qu'ils ont eu dans leur existence et probablement plus qu'ils en auront ...

----------


## pseudocode

> Non mais au moins par respect des salaires de la France du bas, ils auraient pu au moins prvoir une solution pour que le pirate puisse payer dans la mesure du raisonnable. Tlcharger 24 chansons n'est pas un crime contre l'humanit, pour moi les million que a cote ne sont pas justifis.


Tu dis ca parce que tu as pas vu les 24 titres : 



```

```

Y'en a bien pour 80.000$ par chanson. non ?  ::calim2::

----------


## smyley

Et surtout, que des artistes franais  ::mouarf:: 

(Personnellement je ne me souviens pas avoir dj tlcharg de chanson d'artistes franais  par peut tre quelques trucs sur youtube et que je sache youtube n'est pas encore illgal en France ... en supposant qu'un dput sache ce qu'est youtube parce qu'avec le coup de Firewall de Ooo, on ne sait plus  quoi s'attendre  ::aie:: )

----------


## F.Saad

> T'es loin du compte. Actuellement, tlcharger 24 chansons coute 1.9 Million de dollars.
> 
>  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Capitol_v._Thomas


Wow c'est gars au states sont vraiment fou.
et c'est qui qui nous traite d'arrirer.  ::aie:: 
L'ignorance en terme de media et plus spcifiquement internet est un rel danger pour la libert des hommes en Europe et au US. Haltes a ces dput ignares.
au moins les ntres , i'se mlent pas de ce qu'il connaissent pas ;P

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Non mais au moins par respect des salaires de la France du bas, ils auraient pu au moins prvoir une solution pour que le pirate puisse payer dans la mesure du raisonnable. Tlcharger 24 chansons n'est pas un crime contre l'humanit, pour moi les million que a cote ne sont pas justifis.
> Les dirigeants qui affament les milliers d'innocents un peut partout dans le monde on ne fait que leur taper gentiment sur les doigts en leur disant "c'est pas bien" et derrire on leur dit "dites, si on vous offre un gros chque vous tes content ?" mais pour ceux qui gagnent juste le SMIC avec quelques chansons tlcharges, on leur demande de payer plus d'argent que tous ce qu'ils ont eu dans leur existence et probablement plus qu'ils en auront ...


Oui, mais tu oublies une chose importante !
Les gars avec le SMIC ne finance pas les campagne lectorales.  ::aie::

----------


## tibotibo69

Si ca continue comme a, ils nous colleront bientt une puce lectronique dans le cerveau pour scanner nos penses (digne de grands films de science-fiction).

Certains disent que cette loi ne changera rien vu qu'on est les rois des loi non-appliques.

Rappelez-vous au moment de la mise en place de la loi anti-tabac dans les lieux publiques, tout le monde tait persuad que a n'allait rien changer ! Et pourtant ...

----------


## millie

> Rappelez-vous au moment de la mise en place de la loi anti-tabac dans les lieux publiques, tout le monde tait persuad que a n'allait rien changer ! Et pourtant ...


Mais combien ont dit en comparaison  que a changerait ?

----------


## Furikawari

> complt de l'article en bas  droite : un responsable de la filiale franaise d'un lobby artistique condamn  3 mois de prison avec sursis pour le dtournement de 1,5 Million d'euros.


En tout cas la traduction vaut le coup d'oeil... "Suer" c'est la traduction google pour "sued" j'imagine ? Finalement les journalistes suisses valent autant que les franais  ::D:

----------


## pseudocode

> Certains disent que cette loi ne changera rien vu qu'on est les rois des loi non-appliques.
> 
> Rappelez-vous au moment de la mise en place de la loi anti-tabac dans les lieux publiques, tout le monde tait persuad que a n'allait rien changer ! Et pourtant ...


Effectivement, cette loi va certainement changer les choses. Elle a pour objectif d'endiguer l'norme flot de piratage fait par les "non informaticiens", ceux qui ne font pas trop la diffrence entre Emule et YouTube. Ceux l vont certainement se calmer aprs le 1er ou 2eme avertissement, ce qui reprsentera un chute significative des tlchargements illicites et une "grande victoire" pour la HADOPI (cf. IPRED en Suede).

Les "pros" du tlchargement 'pirate' ne seront pas inquit par les radars de la HADOPI et continueront leur cueillette via des mthodes plus "confidentielles".

Et puis, la technologie tant ce qu'elle est, une solution de contournement "grand public" verra le jour et on assistera un jeu de chasse a la souris entre HADOPI et les internautes. Bref, du dj vu.

----------


## tibotibo69

> Mais combien ont dit en comparaison  que a changerait ?


Je suis d'accord avec toi , je rpondais juste  quelqu'un qui pensait que a n'allait rien changer.  :;):

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Rappelez-vous au moment de la mise en place de la loi anti-tabac dans les lieux publiques, tout le monde tait persuad que a n'allait rien changer ! Et pourtant ...


Enfin, a n'a rien  voir. La loi Anti-tabac n'aurait jamais du exister, c'est une question de bon sens et de respect mutuel. A partir du moment ou le tabagisme passif tait reconnu comme dangereux, les fumeurs (ne pouvant s'arrter) auraient dus, d'eux mme, cesser de fumer dans les lieux publics comme les bars et restaurants ! A quand une loi pour interdire l'usage des tlphones portables au thatre, au cinma, ...  ::roll:: 
Tout a  cause c****rds mal levs, sans sens civiques et morales, gostes et faisant l'apologie de la crtinit !  ::evil::

----------


## pseudocode

> Enfin, a n'a rien  voir. La loi Anti-tabac n'aurait jamais du exister, c'est *une question de bon sens et de respect mutuel*.


Certains argueraient qu'il en va de mme pour le tlchargement d'oeuvres sous copyright.  ::roll::

----------


## Jidefix

> Enfin, a n'a rien  voir. La loi Anti-tabac n'aurait jamais du exister, c'est une question de bon sens et de respect mutuel.


Ben a c'est valable pour beaucoup d'autres lois: non-assistance  personne en danger, code de la route, droit du travail...

----------


## Monstros Velu

Ni le bon sens, ni la loi n'empchent les fumeurs de fumer dans les gares, aux '"arrts 2 minutes" des trains, polluant mes poumons lorsque j'entre ou je sors.

Au moins, ceux qui tlchargent ne me tuent pas ! ^^

----------


## Furikawari

> Ni le bon sens, ni la loi n'empchent les fumeurs de fumer dans les gares, aux '"arrts 2 minutes" des trains, polluant mes poumons lorsque j'entre ou je sors.
> 
> Au moins, ceux qui tlchargent ne me tuent pas ! ^^


Quel goste ! Toi a ne te tue pas mais as-tu pens  Carla, Johnny, etc. ???

 ::dehors::

----------


## pseudocode

> Quel goste ! Toi a ne te tue pas mais as-tu pens  Carla, Johnny, etc. ???


RIP cindy sanders.  ::pan::

----------


## F.Saad

> RIP cindy sanders.


La difference se trouve la.
Concernant la loi anti tabagisme , les protagonistes sont une parties *consquente* des franais contre une autre.
meme chose pour le code de la route ou autre.
Ici. C'est trs diffrent !
Brad pitt, il a ses super villa, johny a sa femme qui est 20 ans plus jeune que lui. Carla a un Prsident que pour elle et ses rapeurs merdique,con,refoul qui pourrait meme pas faire le brev
ont deja tout ce qu'il veulent et la socite leur permet meme d'exprimer leur frustrations perverses.
Quand au pove fonctionnaire Bac+3 ou le Boulanger qui se rveill a 4heure ou l'ing qui fait du crunch time.
il a meme pas le droit d'couter une chanson  ::(: 
c'est dsolant.Ce n'est pas dmocratique mais monarchiste en un sens. car la premire elle, est faite pour protger et dfendre les intrts de ceux qui ont en besoin et qui le mrite rellement.

----------


## tibotibo69

> La loi Anti-tabac n'aurait jamais du exister, c'est une question de bon sens et de respect mutuel.


Si le bon sens et le respect mutuel taient inns chez tout le monde, effectivement les lois seraient inutiles;mais c'est loin d'tre le cas !

Cette loi passe, il y a toujours certaines personnes qui fument dans les lieux publics, mais la majorit des gens  cess.

C'est exactement ce qu'ils veulent faire avec HADOPI, rduire le tlchargement de masse. Les personnes "lambdas" cesseront de tlcharger, les gros "fumeurs" continueront au risque de se prendre une amende.




> Quel goste ! Toi a ne te tue pas mais as-tu pens  Carla, Johnny, etc. ???


 ::lol::

----------


## pseudocode

> meme chose pour le code de la route ou autre.
> Ici. C'est trs diffrent !
> Brad pitt, il a ses super villa, johny a sa femme qui est 20 ans plus jeune que lui. Carla a un Prsident que pour elle et ses rapeurs (...)
> ont deja tout ce qu'il veulent et la socite leur permet meme d'exprimer leur frustrations perverses.
> Quand au pove fonctionnaire Bac+3 ou le Boulanger qui se rveill a 4heure ou l'ing qui fait du crunch time.
> il a meme pas le droit d'couter une chanson


Bref, on aurait le droit de tlcharger les chansons des artistes qui sont riches, sous prtexte... qu'ils sont riches ? 

a ne me parait pas particulirement galitaire non plus.  ::?:

----------


## F.Saad

> Bref, on aurait le droit de tlcharger les chansons des artistes qui sont riches, sous prtexte... qu'ils sont riches ? 
> 
> a ne me parait pas particulirement galitaire non plus.


Non, mais on ne devrait pas avoir le droit de condamner les gens a verser des sommes gales aux PIB de certains pays sous prtexte qu'ils ont vol une chansons a d'autre qui eux, ont ce genre de sommes et meme plus.

----------


## atm0sfe4r

> Non, mais on ne devrait pas avoir le droit de condamner les gens a verser des sommes gales aux PIB de certains pays sous prtexte qu'ils ont vol une chansons a d'autre qui eux, ont ce genre de sommes et meme plus.


Une injustice de plus... Mais je suis d'accord en mme temps sur ce point et sur l'avis de pseudocode.

----------


## F.Saad

Moi je reste sur ma position. Tant que eux veulent se faire un fric et des sommes plus que astronomique, moi je ne paierais rien.
Un CD qui coute 80 Euro pour un jeux, c'est 800 Dh, soit le SMIC Moyen de tout les pays d'Afrique du nord. Et une bonne somme quivalente a la bouffe d'un Franais moyen. c'est pas raisonnable.

----------


## atm0sfe4r

> Moi je reste sur ma position. Tant que eux veulent se faire un fric et des sommes plus que astronomique, moi je ne paierais rien.
> Un CD qui coute 80 Euro pour un jeux, c'est 800 Dh, soit le SMIC Moyen de tout les pays d'Afrique du nord. Et une bonne somme quivalente a la bouffe d'un Franais moyen. c'est pas raisonnable.


Si tu manges seulement pour 80euros par mois, je comprend que tu ne veules pas acheter un seul cd !

----------


## pseudocode

> Moi je reste sur ma position. Tant que eux veulent se faire un fric et des sommes plus que astronomique, moi je ne paierais rien.
> Un CD qui coute 80 Euro pour un jeux, c'est 800 Dh, soit le SMIC Moyen de tout les pays d'Afrique du nord. Et une bonne somme quivalente a la bouffe d'un Franais moyen. c'est pas raisonnable.


Le problme avec les supports dmatrialiss, c'est que tu peux acheter/tlcharger ton jeu depuis n'importe quel site web de la plante. Alors si le prix change d'un pays a l'autre, on va tous aller acheter l ou c'est le moins cher.  ::mouarf::

----------


## Monstros Velu

> Alors si le prix change d'un pays a l'autre, on va tous aller acheter l ou c'est le moins cher.


Et prendre des cours d'Amharique pour acheter sur MyGames.et ! Enfin, j'imagine qu'on doit trouver le jeu en Anglais, dans ce cas ^^

----------


## F.Saad

> Si tu manges seulement pour 80euros par mois, je comprend que tu ne veules pas acheter un seul cd !


je mange 80 Euro par mois pour peser 80Kg a la fin de celui ci,
faut savoir rentabiliser son alimentation  ::ccool:: 

Sinon sur le sujet et maintenant que j'y pense.
il peuvent meme me le mettre a 1 euro leur CD. j'achte pas , je tlcharge !
_Rien ne peut compromettre avec la gratuit !!_

----------


## Louis Griffont

Personnellement, je suis contre le tlchargement illgal et contre la loi HADOPI. Pour moi c'est deux choses qui n'ont rien  voir.

Je pense que payer pour un bien de consommation, que ce soit un kg de riz ou une chanson, c'est normal. Aprs tout, il y a travail (et pas seulement du chanteur, mais du preneur de son, des musiciens, etc.). Bref, tout travail mrite salaire, donc c'est normal. 

Maintenant, la loi HADOPI n'est pas faite pour protger les artistes et les gens qui travaillent dans les studio d'enregistrements, mais pour sauver les Majors qui nous vendent depuis des lustres des disques  prix d'or (en ne reversant qu'une infime partie aux vrais travailleurs) et qui n'ont pas su s'adapter aux nouveaux mode de consommation introduits par internet ! 

En, plus HADOPI s'attaque fondamentalement  nos liberts, bafoue nos droits civiques et met en place un systme de surveillance malsain ! 

Bref HADOPI, non ! Piratage, non plus !

(encore, si le prix des disques et taxes, des pays "riches" servaient  fournir la culture aux pays pauvres de manire gratuite, alors l, je serais prt  payer le double ! - quoique, si c'est pour refourguer Johnny aux africains - c'est de la torture, a, non ?...  ::mouarf:: )

----------


## Olivier.p

On relance un dbat trait sur dans un autre sujet  l !

Mais bon comme on est tous d'accord ( 5% prts) qu'Hadopi c'est Mal. Il nous reste plus qu' discuter d'autres choses !

*En attente de nouveaux venus aux renseignement.* 
M. Mitterand ? Souhaitez vous venir discuter ?

----------


## souviron34

> Moi je reste sur ma position. Tant que eux veulent se faire un fric et des sommes plus que astronomique, moi je ne paierais rien.


Donc tu es aussi pour le fait de pirater les entres dans les matchs de foot, pour le boycott des retransmissions du foot, et tu ne t'intresses pas de prs ou de loin au foot ?

bravo !!

Je m'incline...


Les plus gandes vedetes du showbiz (on a parl il y a peu de Michael Jackson) sont des petits rigolos vis--vis des sportifs comme au foot, au basket, au hockey...

----------


## F.Saad

> Donc tu es aussi pour le fait de pirater les entres dans les matchs de foot, pour le boycott des retransmissions du foot, et tu ne t'intresses pas de prs ou de loin au foot ?
> 
> bravo !!
> 
> Je m'incline...
> 
> 
> Les plus gandes vedetes du showbiz (on a parl il y a peu de Michael Jackson) sont des petits rigolos vis--vis des sportifs comme au foot, au basket, au hockey...


Qui a parler de foot ??  :8O: 
Sinon, quand comme moi tu ne mange que 80 Euro / Mois, tu ne peut pas te permettre d'en plus faire du sport ah ca non ! (et non le foot ca ne m'intresse pas du tout ..)
Et un Grand Houra pour les boycott des stades de foots. alors que les joueurs s'empiffrent de dollars , c'est le voisinage du stade et la ville qui en soufre. et je m'y connais, j'habite a 800 M du stade de Casablanca, et parce que en plus c'est maghrbin. Je peut meme pas commencer a te dcrire le BORDEL que ca laisse.

----------


## Tonioyo

Le probleme avec le foot c'est qu'il y a beaucoup trop d'argent et rien n'est limit. Ce qui risque (et a surement du dj arriv) avec internet. Ca touche l'information, l'conomie, l'histoire, la politique, et voir surement la stratgie (gopolitique de l'information).

En plus le dtail peut tre tres lev, il est possible de savoir sur quels site un internaute se rends ( prendre cela de manire gnrale car il existe des moyens pour rester anonyme sur un site internet lambda).

Il y a de trs forts avantages  essayer de controler le pouvoir d'internet aujoud'hui ce qui n'tait pas le cas il y a 10 ans par exemple.

----------


## Immobilis

http://www.lemonde.fr/technologies/a...47_651865.html

Pffff. Faut vraiment qu'on arrte d'couter le musique des maisons d'dition....

----------


## Olivier.p

Des mauvaises langues pourraient dire qu'elles sentent la fin approcher pour elles.
Elles en profitent donc pour s'en mettre pleins les poches avant de quitter le navire.
Imaginez cette clientele pirate qu'il suffit de trainer en justice et qui paie 20 000 dollars la piste de musique. A ct vendre un cd avec des pistes  2 dollars c'est presque de l'arnaque  ::aie::

----------


## smyley

Pourquoi on ne pourrai pas avoir un truc aussi stupide qu'un abonnement genre l'abonnement par chaine pour le cble pour les FAIs ? Si quelqu'un ne tlcharge pas il s'en ficherait et si quelqu'un veux couter de la musique il prendrait tranquillement un abonnement  la chaine "Sony" (par exemple) de 1-10  / mois qui lui permettrait de tlcharger librement tout ce qui sort sur Sony. Comme bien sur personne ne le fera ce sera quelques morceaux et au final l'internaute pourrai avoir ce qu'il veux, et l'argent serait bien achemin vers les majors et il resterait pour les artistes  mener un combat afin de vraiment toucher quelque chose (sauf les stars bien sur qui font plus que toucher ...).
a viterai aussi les normes stupidits d'HADOPI ou de devoir payer une piste 22 500 $ ...

----------


## Immobilis

> si quelqu'un veux couter de la musique il prendrait tranquillement un abonnement  la chaine "Sony" (par exemple) de 1-10  / mois qui lui permettrait de tlcharger librement tout ce qui sort sur Sony


C'est pas un peu la licence globale a? Les chaines musicales existent dj donc... En plus il y a une diffrence entre _si quelqu'un veux couter de la musique_ et _tlcharger librement tout ce qui sort_...

Un pas que ne les maisons de disques ne sont pas prte  faire. Y'a pas longtemps y'a un reportage sur Georges Michael (et oui, j'aime bien, c'est ma gnration et quoi qu'on en dise il a t une superstar) qui est pass  la tl. Il a perdu un procs contre Sony justement. Il voulait rendre caduc le contrat qu'il a sign  18 ans qui l'engageait pour la vie auprs de Sony!!! Faut pas imaginer que Sony laissera ses abonns tlcharger  volont contre un abonnement  10! Ou alors un catalogue de m***e.

Article interessant sur Homo numericus

A+

----------


## smyley

> C'est pas un peu la licence globale a? Les chaines musicales existent dj donc... En plus il y a une diffrence entre _si quelqu'un veux couter de la musique_ et _tlcharger librement tout ce qui sort_...


Oui, du moins c'est comme a que j'ai compris la licence globale.
Le fait est que de toute faon se qu'on tlcharge on ne l'coute pas en permanence et qu'on n'coute pas forcment tout ce qui passe. Ce serai comme un "mcm  la demande" personnalis pour chaque personne. Si c'est trop demand de pouvoir tlcharger directement le mp3, on peut imaginer une solution en streaming avec un logiciel de lecture de flux audio qui fonctionne avec l'abonnement et avec un protocole ouvert. Ainsi on ne sera pas bloqu par le systme utilis (Windows,Linux,Mac,iPhone,etc.) et la scurit sera faite avec l'abonnement sur le serveur fournit par le FAI ou par le major musical. Et il est beaucoup plus sure d'avoir un format ouvert que l'histoire du machin bizarre bourr de failles du mouchard d'HADOPI. 




> Un pas que ne les maisons de disques ne sont pas prte  faire.


Bah justement, il serai temps qu'elles sortes de leurs caverne d'homme de nandertal parce que l c'est pas l'eau chaude que les majors ont invents ...




> Faut pas imaginer que Sony laissera ses abonns tlcharger  volont contre un abonnement  10!


Faudrait avoir un catalogue aussi fournit que ce que l'on peut trouver en grande surface et je suis persuad que les ventes de disques seraient encore  un taux honorable et que cette offre attirerait beaucoup de monde. Aprs tout iTunes a quand mme du succs.

----------


## Immobilis

> Aprs tout iTunes a quand mme du succs.


Parce que iPod et iPhone. iTune tout seul ne vaut rien, si?

A+

----------


## smyley

> Parce que iPod et iPhone. iTune tout seul ne vaut rien, si?


Bah justement mp3  la base c'est rien (un format de compression comme les autres), c'est parce que tout est diffus (presque) en mp3 et que tout sait le lire que ce format a du succs.

Si on cre une plateforme de diffusion avec la possibilit pour les dveloppeurs d'interfacer tranquillement n'importe laquelle des applications closed/open source  elle, il y a des chances que a remporte un assez grand succs (s'il y a un bon choix musical dedans ...).

----------


## granquet

> Ce serai comme un "mcm  la demande" personnalis pour chaque personne.


toi t'es en train de re-inventer deezer et consorts  ::D:

----------


## smyley

> toi t'es en train de re-inventer deezer et consorts


ouaip  ::mouarf::  juste histoire de montrer que les majors sont des crt*ns de poursuivre encore avec acharnement des mthodes vieilles comme le monde et de faire payer 22k patates la piste ...

----------


## Louis Griffont

Personnellement, je suis contre l'ide d'une licence globale !

En effet, elle signifie que tout le monde va payer son internet plus cher, pour que quelques geek boutonneux tlchargent lgalement leur tektonik( ta mre) de m***e !  ::evil:: 

Plus srieusement, cela signifie que tout le monde va payer le mme prix, que l'on tlcharge 10 morceaux ou 10000 !  ::?: 

Je suis contre le tlchargement illgal car il entraine des lois liberticides comme Hadopi, mais je suis contre le principe d'une licence globale !

Il me parait normal de devoir payer pour ce que l'on acquiert. Maintenant si je veux 4/5 morceaux de musique (quels qu'ils soient) pourquoi devrais-je payer le mme prix que celui qui en prend des milliers ?  ::roll::

----------


## Monstros Velu

> Il me parait normal de devoir payer pour ce que l'on acquiert. Maintenant si je veux 4/5 morceaux de musique (quels qu'ils soient) pourquoi devrais-je payer le mme prix que celui qui en prend des milliers ?


Parce que tu ne paies pas pour 4 ou 5 morceaux ou des milliers, mais pour le droit de tlcharger.

----------


## Mdinoc

Tu sais, il me semble que le nom complet tait "license globale optionnelle". En clair, tu ne la payes que si tu veux une vie de tlchargeur...

----------


## Barsy

> Il me parait normal de devoir payer pour ce que l'on acquiert. Maintenant si je veux 4/5 morceaux de musique (quels qu'ils soient) pourquoi devrais-je payer le mme prix que celui qui en prend des milliers ?


C'est vrai, pourquoi je m'emmerde  payer des impts pour que ma ville construise une cole alors que je n'y vais plus. Pourquoi je devrais payer pour des hpitaux alors que je ne suis jamais malade. Et l'assurance pour ma voiture ? Je n'ai jamais eu d'accidents...

Louis Griffon, tu as quand mme d'normes prjugs et des arguments que je qualifierait d'assez simplistes.

Ceux qui tlchargent ne sont pas forcment des "geek boutonneux adeptes de techtonik" mais aussi des gens qui ne retrouvent pas dans l'offre lgale ce qui correspond  leur besoin.

Un exemple tout bte : quand je vais  la FNAC, que je suis au rayon musique, pourquoi est ce que je ne trouve que des CD alors que quand je vais au rayon "Appareils audio", je ne trouve que des baladeurs et des Chaines Hi-Fi lisant le MP3.

Comment se fait-il qu'aujourd'hui, alors que la demande en musique augmente (un baladeur MP3 peut contenir plusieurs centaines voire milliers de morceaux contre une quinzaine sur un CD), les prix n'aient toujours pas baiss ? Produire un morceaux de musique coute aussi cher si j'en vends un ou si j'en vends 10 millions. Mais si aujourd'hui, pour remplir son baladeur MP3, les gens doivent dbourser plusieurs centaines/milliers d'euros, ils se tourneront forcment vers des solutions plus rentables telles que le tlchargement illgal.

Je pourrais citer d'autres exemples pour justifier le tlchargement de films. Il y a une dizaine d'annes, on avait tous les dimanche, mardi et jeudi soirs un ou plusieurs "grands films" qui passaient sur les chanes hertziennes. Ce qui fait que l'on pouvait voir ce que l'on avait manqu au cinma sans forcment dbourser 25 de DVD. Aujourd'hui,  la place on a que des sries, mal doubles et que TF1 ne passe pas toujours dans l'ordre.

On assiste  un dprissement de l'offre lgale et  l'apparition de trous que le tlchargement illgal vient combler. Alors la question qui vient ensuite est : est-ce que le tlchargement illgal en est la cause ou la consquence ? Ou est-ce simplement un nouveau moyen de diffusion de l'art et de la culture que les producteurs oublient ou ne savent pas exploiter ?

----------


## pseudocode

> C'est vrai, pourquoi je m'emmerde  payer des impts pour que ma ville construise une cole alors que je n'y vais plus. Pourquoi je devrais payer pour des hpitaux alors que je ne suis jamais malade.


Parce que ce sont des services publics ?




> Et l'assurance pour ma voiture ? Je n'ai jamais eu d'accidents...


Parce que la loi impose de garantir la responsabilit civile ?




> Ceux qui tlchargent ne sont pas forcment des "geek boutonneux adeptes de techtonik" mais aussi des gens qui ne retrouvent pas dans l'offre lgale ce qui correspond  leur besoin.


Entirement d'accord. Mais est-ce aux consommateurs (les internautes) d'imposer le mode de rmunration des crateurs (les artistes). Si un artiste ne veut pas proposer son oeuvre en mp3, ou s'il prfre tre pay "au nombre de CD vendu", de quel droit peut-on le forcer  accepter la rmunration forfaitaire de la Licence Globale ?

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Parce que tu ne paies pas pour 4 ou 5 morceaux ou des milliers, mais pour le droit de tlcharger.


Supposons une licence globale  50/mois pour avoir le droit de tlcharger.

Si tu ne tlcharges que 4/5 morceaux... a fait entre 12,5 et 10 euros le morceau !  :8O: 
Si tu en tlcharges 10000... a fais 0,005 euros le morceaux ! ::ccool:: 

Ou est le bon sens ? Crois-tu que les artistes qui vendent leur morceau 0,005 euros vont rentrer dans leur frais ? Seront rentables ? Non, ils profiteront des artistes dont les morceaux se seront vendus 12,5 euros. Mais  terme, le risque est que ces artistes TROP tlchargs n'intresseront plus les diteurs et disparatront !  ::aie:: 




> Tu sais, il me semble que le nom complet tait "license globale optionnelle". En clair, tu ne la payes que si tu veux une vie de tlchargeur...


Le problme reste le mme ! En admettant que tout le monde joue le jeu de cette licence. Donc, (je conserve mon exemple d'une licence  50/mois), je suis un gros tlchargeur (10000 morceaux/mois) et je prend ma licence et donc le morceau me revient  0.005 euros !
Je ne suis pas un gros tlchargeur, je ne prend pas la licence et paie pour chaque morceau que je tlcharge !Aujourd'hui les morceaux sont aux alentours d'un euro. Croyez-vous dans dans ce cas, les morceaux  l'unit seront toujours  un euro ? Non, bien sr, il sera ncessaire de rentrer dans ses frais pour les diteurs, et quand une majorit seront vendus 0.005 euros, il est clair que le prix des morceaux  l'unit, et des CD/DVD s'envoleront, dfavorisant ceux qui n'ont pas internet, n'ont pas envie de payer 50  pour 4/5 morceaux et ceux qui prfrent le son d'un CD plutt que le son compress et de mauvaise qualit d'un MP3 !  ::aie::

----------


## millie

> Si tu en tlcharges 10000... a fais 0,005 euros le morceaux !


Ce serait intressant de connatre le nombre de tlchargement que les gens font en gnral (ou feraient). Est-ce que c'est si frquent que a des gens qui tlchargent 10.000 musiques par mois ? Mme 1000 ?

Peut tre le premier mois, mais aprs ? 

De mme pour les films ou sries, je pense que peu de gens en prenne plus de 50 par mois (quand on dcouvre une srie, on pourrait se retrouver  tout prendre d'un coup (80 par exemple), et aprs, t'en as pour quelques temps)


Enfin, une offre lgale sur les musiques, je m'en fouterai un peu. Le gros intert pour moi serait pour ce que l'on ne trouve pas en offre lgal (notamment des sries sous titre qui viennent de passer aux US), ou des films  des prix compltement dingue (un vieux film ou une vieille srie). Surtout qu'un film ou une srie, une fois que tu l'as en DVD, tu le regardes rarement plusieurs fois par an, donc a fait cher  ::?:

----------


## Barsy

> Entirement d'accord. Mais est-ce aux consommateurs (les internautes) d'imposer le mode de rmunration des crateurs (les artistes). Si un artiste ne veut pas proposer son oeuvre en mp3, ou s'il prfre tre pay "au nombre de CD vendu", de quel droit peut-on le forcer  accepter la rmunration forfaitaire de la Licence Globale ?


Mais les internautes n'imposent rien  personne. C'est seulement la technologie qui ici est matresse. Si aujourd'hui, un artiste souhaite vendre sa musique en Vinyle, rien ne l'en empche, mais c'est juste qu'il ne vendra pas de disques ou trs peu, c'est tout. Aprs, le mode de financement dpend juste du mdia et je trouve absurde de vouloir continuer  faire de la vente  l'unit alors que l'on peut faire gratuitement une infinit de copies. Au contraire, je suis convaincu que nombreux sont les artistes qui souhaites diffuser le plus possible leurs uvres.

La vente par "copie" est quelque chose qui s'est vraiment rpandu depuis moins d'un sicle voire un demi-sicle. Les artistes n'ont pas attendus qu'on l'invente pour trouver le moyen d'tre rmunr. Je ne vois pas pourquoi  l'avenir, on ne pourrait pas imaginer un nouveau mode de rmunration qui soit totalement diffrent et plus adapt  la ralit.




> Supposons une licence globale  50/mois pour avoir le droit de tlcharger.
> 
> Si tu ne tlcharges que 4/5 morceaux... a fait entre 12,5 et 10 euros le morceau !
> Si tu en tlcharges 10000... a fais 0,005 euros le morceaux !
> 
> Ou est le bon sens ? Crois-tu que les artistes qui vendent leur morceau 0,005 euros vont rentrer dans leur frais ? Seront rentables ? Non, ils profiteront des artistes dont les morceaux se seront vendus 12,5 euros. Mais  terme, le risque est que ces artistes TROP tlchargs n'intresseront plus les diteurs et disparatront !


Je ne comprends pas ton calcul. La "licence globale" n'est pas une "licence individuelle". Chaque consommateur paye chaque mois et  la fin la somme d'argent totale est rpartie entre chaque artistes selon le nombre de tlchargement (donc il est inutile de faire un calcul du prix par morceau par consommateur).

Ensuite, la somme de 50 me semble trs excessive. A moins que tu considre que :
1/ Chaque consommateur aujourd'hui dpense 50/mois dans l'achat de disque. Le but de la licence globale est simplement que tout le monde s'y retrouve (il me semble qu'une somme de 3  7 avait t avance)
2/ Que la vente par copie sera automatiquement stoppe par la mise en place de la licence globale (n'oublions pas que toute la France n'a pas internet).
3/ Que les artistes n'ont pas d'autres mode de financement tels que les spectacles. Il ne faut pas oublier qu'un des avantages du tlchargement illgal a t une augmentation de la publicit pour de nombreux artistes mconnus et que la frquentation des salles de spectacle a augment.

----------


## pseudocode

> Mais les internautes n'imposent rien  personne. C'est seulement la technologie qui ici est matresse.


Heu... je ne penses pas que les internautes (ou la technologie) ont demand leur avis aux artistes avant de s'changer des ouevres par P2P.  ::P: 




> Si aujourd'hui, un artiste souhaite vendre sa musique en Vinyle, rien ne l'en empche, mais c'est juste qu'il ne vendra pas de disques ou trs peu, c'est tout. Aprs, le mode de financement dpend juste du mdia et je trouve absurde de vouloir continuer  faire de la vente  l'unit alors que l'on peut faire gratuitement une infinit de copies. Au contraire, je suis convaincu que nombreux sont les artistes qui souhaites diffuser le plus possible leurs œuvres.


La question n'est pas de savoir si c'est utile ou intressant pour l'artiste. La question est de savoir si l'artiste a le droit de vendre son oeuvre autrement que par la licence globale. Et donc, quels sont les mcanismes de protection qui empchent son oeuvre d'tre tlcharge massivement sous pretexte que les internautes payent la LGO ? 

C'est justement le principe de cette loi (mal foutue, certes). S'assurer que les artistes qui NE veulent PAS diffuser gratuitement/forfaitairement leur oeuvre soient protgs des copies pirates.

La LGO n'a de sens que si les artistes y contribuent librement. Et donc les artistes qui ne veulent pas y contribuer en ont le droit, et les internautes doivent respecter ce choix en ne s'changeant pas leurs oeuvres.

----------


## Barsy

> Heu... je ne penses pas que les internautes (ou la technologie) ont demand leur avis aux artistes avant de s'changer des ouevres par P2P


De mme que l'on ne demande pas l'avis aux consommateurs avant de faire la promotion d'un artiste et de les matraquer  grand coup de diffusion en boucle sur toutes les chaines de tl et de radio. Aujourd'hui on est dans une optique compltement conomique de l'art et on en oublie les sens premiers : cultiver, divertir, faire rflchir, mouvoir...

Alors certes, tu vas me dire que la libert du consommateur est de ne pas acheter ce qu'on lui matraque, de ne pas allumer sa tl et d'teindre sa radio. Mais dans ce cas, vers qui doit se tourner le mlomane ? C'est aussi ce que je veux dire quand je parle du trou laiss par l'offre lgale.

----------


## pseudocode

> Alors certes, tu vas me dire que la libert du consommateur est de ne pas acheter ce qu'on lui matraque, de ne pas allumer sa tl et d'teindre sa radio. Mais dans ce cas, vers qui doit se tourner le mlomane ? C'est aussi ce que je veux dire quand je parle du trou laiss par l'offre lgale.


Je le rpte, je suis entirement pour l'utilisation de la LGO (ou toute offre forfaitaire) du moment que les artistes sont d'accord. Cela permettrait de pouvoir trouver des œuvres depuis longtemps disparues des bacs (aka. phnomne de la longue traine).

Cependant, je ne souhaite pas que la LGO soit l'excuse des internautes pour pirater (pas d'autre mot, dsol)  outrance les oeuvres d'un artiste contre sa volont. Car il ne faut pas se leurrer : les oeuvres les plus tlcharges sont celles qui sont le plus facilement achetable (films a l'affiche, sries TV en diffusion, musique dans les bacs). 

Exemple : n1 des download  la fin juin 2009 = Michael Jackson. Faut pas venir me dire que le piratage est le seuil moyen de trouver les disques oublis de ce chanteur obscur.  ::aie::

----------


## haygus

et numro des bac en juin ? je pense que c'est aussi MJ.

----------


## smyley

Nouvelle question ouverte : ce sont les artistes qui choisissent le mode de distribution de leur oeuvres ou les majors de la distribution ? Parce que quand on vois un peut la tte des contrats des majors j'ai plutt l'impression que les soit disant artistes sont plutt pris en otage par leur contrats.
Chose simple (souvenir d'un truc vu il y a quelques mois) : c'est la bote de distribution qui normalement cre le site de l'artiste et qui le met  jour et qui donc place les diffrentes offrent et tout ce qui s'en suit, et donc par dfinition l'artiste vend  la bote le droit d'utiliser son nom pour faire le site, du moins c'est le cas chez universal.

----------


## haygus

> Nouvelle question ouverte : ce sont les artistes qui choisissent le mode de distribution de leur oeuvres ou les majors de la distribution ? Parce que quand on vois un peut la tte des contrats des majors j'ai plutt l'impression que les soit disant artistes sont plutt pris en otage par leur contrats.
> Chose simple (souvenir d'un truc vu il y a quelques mois) : c'est la bote de distribution qui normalement cre le site de l'artiste et qui le met  jour et qui donc place les diffrentes offrent et tout ce qui s'en suit, et donc par dfinition l'artiste vend  la bote le droit d'utiliser son nom pour faire le site, du moins c'est le cas chez universal.


Je pense que les artistes sont bien "otage" j'ai lu ce forum qu'un chanteur connu des annes 80-90 (arf oubli le nom) avait perdu un procs car il voulait stopper son contrat mais dans son contrat est stipul que les droits de distribution taient  vie (ou quelque chose du genre -> tlphone arabe  ::aie::  ) 
donc il est li  vie au major ....

----------


## Barsy

> Je pense que les artistes sont bien "otage" j'ai lu ce forum qu'un chanteur connu des annes 80-90 (arf oubli le nom) avait perdu un procs car il voulait stopper son contrat mais dans son contrat est stipul que les droits de distribution taient  vie (ou quelque chose du genre -> tlphone arabe  ) 
> donc il est li  vie au major ....


Il me semble que Johny  perdu un procs de ce genre  ::aie::

----------


## pseudocode

> Nouvelle question ouverte : ce sont les artistes qui choisissent le mode de distribution de leur oeuvres ou les majors de la distribution ? Parce que quand on vois un peut la tte des contrats des majors j'ai plutt l'impression que les soit disant artistes sont plutt pris en otage par leur contrats.
> Chose simple (souvenir d'un truc vu il y a quelques mois) : c'est la bote de distribution qui normalement cre le site de l'artiste et qui le met  jour et qui donc place les diffrentes offrent et tout ce qui s'en suit, et donc par dfinition l'artiste vend  la bote le droit d'utiliser son nom pour faire le site, du moins c'est le cas chez universal.


Bah, l'artiste est libre de choisir sont agent, sa maison de disque, son mode de rmunration, ... Aprs, c'est sur qu'il y a un quasi-monopole de quelques grandes compagnies, mais comme partout. Signer avec une major c'est sans-doute contraignant (niveau libert) mais d'un autre cot il y a des avantages (force de diffusion, prennit).

Enfin bon, depuis les quelques coups de gueules pousss par des artistes dans les annes 2000 (G.Mickael, Prince, ...), je n'ai pas entendu beaucoup de mouvements contestataires des artistes contre leur maison de disque. Je pense meme que beaucoup de petits artistes aimeraient signer avec une Major.  ::roll::

----------


## Louis Griffont

Si on prend l'exemple de John Fogerty, l'auteur/compositeur/interprete de Creedance ClearWater Revival, il a arret sa carrire pendant plusieurs dizaines d'annes car il avait un contrat avec je ne sais plus qu'elle socit qui lui interdisait d'interprter ses propres compositions sous un autre label !  ::calim2::

----------


## pseudocode

> Si on prend l'exemple de John Fogerty, l'auteur/compositeur/interprete de Creedance ClearWater Revival, il a arret sa carrire pendant plusieurs dizaines d'annes car il avait un contrat avec je ne sais plus qu'elle socit qui lui interdisait d'interprter ses propres compositions sous un autre label !


Des contrats abusifs ca existera toujours. Je pense que les nouveaux artistes sont au courant des abus des Majors et lisent maintenant avec prcaution leur contrant. 

Cela n'est en rien une excuse en faveur du piratage. Rares sont les artistes qui ont appel au piratage massif de leur album pour combattre les abus de leur maison de disque.

----------


## souviron34

sur l'histoire des contrats et des clauses :

il y en a dans les 2 sens..

Et surtout, il y a un ecellent bouquin paru justement par l'ancien avoct de Mikale Jackson et de Frank Zappa "All you want to know about the music business".

Et il commence par quelque chose de trs simple, mais qui chappe  beaucoup : *la musique est un mtier comme un autre*. Un contrat est comme un contrat de travail. Si tu ne le lis pas correctement, c'est pour ta pomme.. Une fois sign, c'est sign...

Donc, comme dans tous les mtiers, il y a des filous et des gens bien, que ce soit du ct des petits ou des gros, des patrons ou des employs, des producteurs ou des artistes..

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Des contrats abusifs ca existera toujours. Je pense que les nouveaux artistes sont au courant des abus des Majors et lisent maintenant avec prcaution leur contrant. 
> 
> Cela n'est en rien une excuse en faveur du piratage. Rares sont les artistes qui ont appel au piratage massif de leur album pour combattre les abus de leur maison de disque.


 Cf mon post
Je suis contre le tlchargement illgal  ::ccool:: 
Et contre une licence globale qui va obliger des gens  payer pour un service qui ne leur servira pas !  ::aie:: 

Je suis galement contre la loi HADOPI qui se sert du prtexte du piratage des oeuvres pour mettre en place des systmes de surveillance du net en occultant par la mme occasion tous droits constitutionnels des liberts individuelles. Tout a pour "sauver", comme si elles taient en danger, des socits qui n'ont pas su s'adapter (prvoir ?) aux nouveaux outils de communication et de diffusion.

C'est le mme phnomne avec les "ptroliers". On fait croire que les biocarburants sont responsables des famines dans le monde, pour laisser le temps aux Total et autres Exxon de se prparer  la fin du ptrole !  ::aie::

----------


## smyley

> Cela n'est en rien une excuse en faveur du piratage. Rares sont les artistes qui ont appel au piratage massif de leur album pour combattre les abus de leur maison de disque.


J'ai jamais dit que a l'tais, mais par exemple voir un site "jaimelesartistes" de l'tat qui en ralit dfend une loi qui ne rapporte qu'aux Majors c'est un peut gros ...




> Et contre une licence globale qui va obliger des gens  payer pour un service qui ne leur servira pas !


Qu'elle est la difficult dans le terme "optionnel" ?  ::aie:: 
La licence globale c'est un peut comme un abonnement au cable : personne ne t'obliges  le prendre et mme si tu le prend il y a les gens qui regardent la mto et quelques sries (2h par jour) et d'autres qui se laissent regarder par la tl (10h par jour) voir encore plus. Mais que ce soit 2h, 10h ou 20h, c'est le mme prix et a ne semble pas dranger grand monde alors l'histoire de 15 tlchargements ou 1000 tlchargements ... on pourrai aussi inclure des web radios dans cette licence ...




> C'est le mme phnomne avec les "ptroliers". On fait croire que les biocarburants sont responsables des famines dans le monde, pour laisser le temps aux Total et autres Exxon de se prparer  la fin du ptrole !


C'est quand mme relativement vrai. Aux philippines et dans toute la rgion on prive pas mal de villageois de le terre pour y planter des palmiers afin d'en faire de l'huile et ces populations n'ont absolument aucun pouvoir contre les entreprises qui le font et cette population n'a pas vraiment besoin de biocarburant mais te terre pour continuer leur culture ... si la demande en huile ne cesse de crotre cette situation risque de se gnraliser dans les pays de l'hmisphre Sud. Certes, on va jecter moins de CO2 dans l'atmosphre mais  quel prix quand mme ...

----------


## pseudocode

> J'ai jamais dit que a l'tais, mais par exemple voir un site "jaimelesartistes" de l'tat qui en ralit dfend une loi qui ne rapporte qu'aux Majors c'est un peut gros ...


100% d'accord. Je suis contre le piratage mais galement contre Hadopi. Cette loi devait discuter de la cration sur internet et on se retrouve avec un texte de rpression du piratage, sous-entendu : "pas de pirates, pas de problmes."  ::aie:: 

On va encore se retrouver avec 10 ans de retard sur les pays/compagnies qui auront abord le virage de l're numrique avec ambition plutt qu'avec apprhension.  ::calim2::

----------


## Louis Griffont

> J'ai jamais dit que a l'tais, mais par exemple voir un site "jaimelesartistes" de l'tat qui en ralit dfend une loi qui ne rapporte qu'aux Majors c'est un peut gros ...


+1





> Qu'elle est la difficult dans le terme "optionnel" ? 
> La licence globale c'est un peut comme un abonnement au cable : personne ne t'obliges  le prendre et mme si tu le prend il y a les gens qui regardent la mto et quelques sries (2h par jour) et d'autres qui se laissent regarder par la tl (10h par jour) voir encore plus. Mais que ce soit 2h, 10h ou 20h, c'est le mme prix et a ne semble pas dranger grand monde alors l'histoire de 15 tlchargements ou 1000 tlchargements ... on pourrai aussi inclure des web radios dans cette licence ...


D'abord, le terme "optionnel" reste  dfinir, l'tat est habitu  ce genre de chose (le travail du dimanche bas sur le "volontariat" en est un exemple). Ensuite, rien ne dit que, mme en n'adhrant pas  cette licence, on ne voit pas les prix des abonnements grimper pour "nourrir les majors" !  ::?: 
Ensuite, pour moi, a ressemble  la redevance audiovisuelle ! "Vous avez la tl, alors vous regardez les chaines publiques donc, vous payez la redevance ! C'est normal !" Comment tre sr que l'on regarde les chaines publiques ! D'ailleurs y a t-il encore quelqu'un de moins de 50 ans qui regarde les chaines publiques !  ::mouarf:: 
L ce sera la mme chose ! Vous avez internet, alors vous tlchargez de la musique, des films, ... donc vous devez payer votre redevance HADOPI, c'est normal !  ::aie:: 




> C'est quand mme relativement vrai. Aux philippines et dans toute la rgion on prive pas mal de villageois de le terre pour y planter des palmiers afin d'en faire de l'huile et ces populations n'ont absolument aucun pouvoir contre les entreprises qui le font et cette population n'a pas vraiment besoin de biocarburant mais te terre pour continuer leur culture ... si la demande en huile ne cesse de crotre cette situation risque de se gnraliser dans les pays de l'hmisphre Sud. Certes, on va jecter moins de CO2 dans l'atmosphre mais  quel prix quand mme ...


Oui et non !  Les famines dans le monde ont t provoqu par des spculateurs, qui ont ferm les tuyaux de la vente des crales, grossi leurs stocks et fait monter les prix ! On a cri au scandale, et mis le doigt (enfin on nous a pris le doigt pour le mettre ou il fallait  ::mouarf:: ) sur la culture des biocarburants !  ::aie:: 
Maintenant, que dans certains pays il y ait des abus, parce que a rapporte plus que la culture des denres alimentaires, ce n'est pas tonnant non plus ! Certains pays prfrent l'argent plutt que le bien tre de leur population, c'est pas nouveau.  ::calim2::

----------


## Invit

Bonjour,

Tant que la population sera inform par TF1 Hadopi sera bien vu
Donc cette loi sera bloqu par l'UE et mme si elle passe, elle ne rduira le piratage que de manire ridicule : tout le monde  un ami capable d'avoir super vite pleins de choses illgales  ::aie::  et je doute qu'il utilise le P2P ou le firewall OOo...  ::roll:: 


Cordialement

----------


## souviron34

> Bonjour,
> 
> Tant que la population sera inform par TF1 Hadopi sera bien vu
> Donc cette loi sera bloqu par l'UE et mme si elle passe, elle ne rduira le piratage que de manire ridicule : tout le monde  un ami capable d'avoir super vite pleins de choses illgales  et je doute qu'il utilise le P2P ou le firewall OOo... 
> 
> 
> Cordialement


parce qu'il n'y a pas de pubs Universal sur la 2, M6, ou autres ?? 

 ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::

----------


## Invit

@ Souviron34 :

Je prends juste TF1 comme exemple mais il est clair que de toute faon c'est   peu prs la mme musique partout. Les chaines qui ne sont pas avec les politiques sont de plus en plus rare.

Internet est un mdia dont il faut prendre le contrle.
Le pouvoir n'est pas l'argent mais l'information mais bon je ne vais pas rpter ce qui a dj tait dit  ::ccool::

----------


## Lyche

Moi je dis, regardons No Life TV, canal 111 sur la tl Orange ! Comme a, plus de problme de manipulation mdiatique, et cette chane de tl super cool (sauf pour la J pop>  ::vomi:: ) pourra grandir !

Sinon, je plussoie sur le ct "optionnel" non optionnel.. Pour le reste, mis  part effrayer les petits, cette loi ne servira pas  grand chose.

----------


## millie

> Pour le reste, mis  part effrayer les petits, cette loi ne servira pas  grand chose.


Comment a ? 
Tu penses que si la loi est applique (et applicable), cela ne changera pas grand chose ?

----------


## Louis Griffont

En fait, je suis de l'avis que la loi ne changera pas grand chose. 

Ca arrtera les "petits" tlchargeurs, ceux qui tlchargent un peu, pour faire comme tout le monde. Par contre les vrais, les purs et durs, ceux-l seront hors des filets de pche de l'HADOPI et continueront en toute impunit. 

Ce que a risque vraiment de changer, c'est la cration d'un march parallle de CD/DVD pirates !  ::ccool::

----------


## Lyche

Mis  part les individus Lambda, qui ne se tiennent pas totalement au courant des technologies, qui tlchargent de faon ponctuelle quand ils ont une envie de film ou autre, oui, je pense que cette loi ne fera qu'un effet "feu de brousse" Elle apparaitra et "disparaitra" dans les mois qui suivront.
La plupart des gros tlchargeurs, ceux qui "cotent" cher  nos fameux majors sont des personnes un minimum informes sur comment contourner le problme, et si ils ne le sont pas, ils trouverons trs vite une solution qui tournera sur les forum un tant soit peu "underground" du web. Rien que sur ce forum, on a eu des dizaines de solutions pour contourner Hadopi, et nous sommes publiques.. Je n'ose imaginer du ct des pirates informatique ce qui va tourner..

----------


## Monstros Velu

> Ce que a risque vraiment de changer, c'est la cration d'un march parallle de CD/DVD pirates !


Mais pour a, la loi existe, et est applicable et applique. Mme l'UE ne pourra rien faire ^^

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Mais pour a, la loi existe, et est applicable et applique. Mme l'UE ne pourra rien faire ^^


Tout  fait, une loi des plus efficaces, c'est d'ailleurs grce  cette loi, qu'il n'y a pas de cigarettes de contrebande et que la contrefaon a t stoppe ! ::roll::

----------


## atm0sfe4r

Petit point sondage : 

Favorable  HADOPI :     2,60%    (23 personnes)
Dfavorable  HADOPI :  94,24%   (834 personnes)

Je n'ai pas entendu le point de vue d'une des 23 personnes qui est favorable  cette loi. Peut tre serait-il bon d'en entendre une  ::roll::

----------


## pseudocode

> Petit point sondage : 
> 
> Favorable  HADOPI :     2,60%    (23 personnes)
> Dfavorable  HADOPI :  94,24%   (834 personnes)
> 
> Je n'ai pas entendu le point de vue d'une des 23 personnes qui est favorable  cette loi. Peut tre serait-il bon d'en entendre une


Ils sont peut-tre comme moi : favorable  la lutte contre le piratage, mais sans pour autant crer une milice prive avec sa propre justice.  ::aie::

----------


## Lyche

Mais la question est "tes vous pour ou contre Hadopi" on ne parle pas du piratage. Donc pourquoi ces personnes sont pour Hadopi quand on sait toutes les consquences de cette loi et surtout les moyen et les sanctions qu'elle va apporter..
Qu'on soit contre le piratage est un fait, mais que l'on soit pour une loi dont la stupidit n'a d'gale que son inefficacit c'est une autre histoire.

----------


## Olivier.p

> Mais la question est "tes vous pour ou contre Hadopi" on ne parle pas du piratage. Donc pourquoi ces personnes sont pour Hadopi quand on sait toutes les consquences de cette loi et surtout les moyen et les sanctions qu'elle va apporter..
> Qu'on soit contre le piratage est un fait, mais que l'on soit pour une loi dont la stupidit n'a d'gale que son inefficacit c'est une autre histoire.


Parce que nombreux sont les gens qui ne savent (savaient ?) pas ce qu'est Hadopi.
Pour eux c'est une loi pour rnumrer les artistes  la juste valeur de leur travail ! Ce comme chacun le sait ici est faux  ::):

----------


## ABN84

http://www.zoom-cinema.fr/news/2009/...x-office/1577/
Le contre argument absolu de'HADOPI  ::aie::

----------


## smyley

HADOPI c'est pas surtout la musique ?  ::aie::

----------


## granquet

> Seul bmol, la part des productions franaises qui chute de 50,1%  35,2%


encore la faute aux pirates!
rah les salauds qui volent le pain des artistes francais!!  ::aie::

----------


## Immobilis

> http://www.zoom-cinema.fr/news/2009/...x-office/1577/
> Le contre argument absolu de'HADOPI


Bah c'est pas un contre argument ils n'ont pas mis le DVD en ligne oups, en vente.  ::aie:: 

En plus, "l'Age de glace" et "La-haut" ont des versions 3D dont on ne sait pas quelle est la part de chacune des versions. Chuis all voir les versions 3D  ::ccool:: . Pour ce qui est de Harry Potter, j'aurai mieux fait d'attendre que cela sorte en DVD. Vivement la fin...



> encore la faute aux pirates!
> rah les salauds qui volent le pain des artistes francais!!


Ben oui, faut penser  Luc Besson quoi...

A+

----------


## smyley

L'ge de glace c'est quand mme "phnomnal" comme srie (vive scrat  ::aie:: ). Les pixars ont quasiment toujours du succs et Harry Potter aussi tait trs attendu.
Face  a, le cinma Franais c'est un peu ... heu ... enfin voil quoi  ::mouarf:: 
Perso  part Amlie Poulain et Asterix & Obelix (pas le dernier) j'ai toujours trouv les films franais un peut "plat" et dnu d'intrt. Aprs, la chanson franaise pour moi je pense  a :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h1FilAc7nXg
 ::roll::

----------


## argonath

Ah quand je vois ces bordels avec les lgislation sur effets de mode, bases sur les chiffres d'un lobby, et compile par des parlementaires qui ne connaissent rien au sujet... ben je suis bien content d'tre monarchiste  ::aie:: 

Ce genre de lois devraient tre conues par un collge d'experts, reprsentants les FAI, les ayants droits, et les acteurs de l'internet, encadrs bien sur par des juristes... pas par des lus qui savent  peine lire leurs mails ^^

Parceque franchement faire une lois alors que les juges et les FAI (senss la faire appliquer) annoncent qu'ils ne pourront et ne voudront rien faire... c'est carrment la classe  la Franaise ! ::mouarf::

----------


## Olivier.p

> Ce genre de lois devraient tre conues par un collge d'experts, reprsentants les FAI, les ayants droits, et les acteurs de l'internet, encadrs bien sur par des juristes... pas par des lus qui savent  peine lire leurs mails ^^


Rigole pas ils ont des gens pour faire a  ::mouarf:: 

Pour les films franais quelques rcents sont trs sympas tels que l'enqute corse, Bienvenue chez les ch'tit, je vais bien ne t'en fais pas (ok il date lui...) d'autres et j'en passe  ::):  (le diner de con tiens ^^)

----------


## Immobilis

> Pour les films franais quelques rcents sont trs sympas tels que l'enqute corse, Bienvenue chez les ch'tit, je vais bien ne t'en fais pas (ok il date lui...) d'autres et j'en passe  (le diner de con tiens ^^)


Quelques rcents??? C'est quoi rcent selon toi? Pour moi rcent c'est datant de l'anne en cours.

A+

----------


## smyley

> Quelques rcents??? C'est quoi rcent selon toi? Pour moi rcent c'est datant de l'anne en cours.


Pour moi aussi. Et donc en film rcent franais "bien" de cette anne, il y a quoi ?  ::mouarf::

----------


## argonath

Je serais assez intress par des rflexions globales un nouveau statut de l'artiste de nos jours... Je pense que la vraie rponse au piratage devrait s'orienter vers l.

Les artistes accomplissent une oeuvre d'utilit publique, il serait intressant de se creuser la tte sur un mode de rmunration "public" de l'artiste, contre lequel serait supprime la licence particulire, lgalis le tlchargement, etc... les majors se contentant de surveiller les violations de droits d'auteurs  fins commerciales, et  faire gagner de l'argent par les concerts et supports matriels (cd, dvd ) qui aprs tout restent des objets que les fans aiment possder.

----------


## Immobilis

> Les artistes accomplissent une oeuvre d'utilit publique, il serait intressant de se creuser la tte sur un mode de rmunration "public" de l'artiste, contre lequel serait supprime la licence particulire, lgalis le tlchargement, etc...


Cela n'a pas dj t fait dans les pays communistes a?

----------


## granquet

personellement je n'ai pas envie que mes impots servent a remunerer johnny halliday ...

ah? on me signale dans l'oreillette que c'est deja le cas  ::aie:: 
VdM!

----------


## Immobilis

L'adresse IP du ministre de l'interieur suponne de copie illgale!
Sur son blog, BugBrother indique que Wikipedia est caviardise par un internaute dont l'adresse IP est celle du ministre de l'interieur. Je suis donc all jeter un oeil et j'ai parcouru cette page dans laquelle on peut lire ceci


> Vous avez copi sur Wikipdia un contenu (texte ou image) provenant dune source protge par le droit dauteur. Cette modification a t annule car elle contrevient  lun des principes fondateurs de Wikipdia et  la lgislation sur les droits dauteur.
> 
> (...) 
> 
> Dans tous les autres cas, en copiant du matriel protg, vous tes personnellement responsable de contrefaon, et vous engagez galement la responsabilit de lhbergeur de Wikipdia, Wikimedia Foundation. En cas de rcidive, un administrateur bloquera votre accs en criture.


Cette adresse IP est catgorise ainsi


> Catgories : Adresse IP partage | Vandale averti | Utilisateur enfreignant un copyright | Spammeur averti


J'ai trouv a assez amusant. Est-ce que Orange va leur couper l'accs  Internet?? ::mouarf::  Vous devriez essayer de googler l'adresse IP c'est amusant a aussi...

Qui connait l'adresse IP du ministre de la culture?

A+

----------


## millie

> Quelques rcents??? C'est quoi rcent selon toi? Pour moi rcent c'est datant de l'anne en cours.





> Pour moi aussi. Et donc en film rcent franais "bien" de cette anne, il y a quoi ?


Et de non Franais. Cette anne, qui a-t'il ( l'heure d'aujourd'hui) ?

(considerez vous un film "bien" comme tant obligatoirement un blockbuster ?)

Et puis "bien", c'est encore quelque chose de trs subjectif  ::?:

----------


## smyley

> Et de non Franais. Cette anne, qui a-t'il ?


Moi de cette anne j'ai bien aim l'age de glace, et aussi Harry Potter et le prince de sang ml (quoique trop court quand mme  mon gout). Monstres vs Aliens m'a bien faire rire aussi par contre j'avoue X - Men Origins tait bof bof.
Enfin voil, il m'en reste d'autres  voir mais comme je ne sais pas ce que tu attendais que je te dise ...  ::roll::

----------


## millie

> comme je ne sais pas ce que tu attendais que je te dise ...


Bah, rien de spcial vu que "bien" c'est subjectif  :;): 

J'ai t quelque fois au cin cette anne (moins que dans le temps), mais rien ne m'a particulirement marqu.

----------


## smyley

Il n'y avais quand mme rien de franais  ::roll:: 
Mais mme les trucs genre Unborn ou Jusqu'en enfer ne t'ont rien fait ? tu n'as aucun got  ::mouarf::  (mon dieu s'il te plait ne prend pas cette dernire assertion au srieux  ::aie:: )

----------


## argonath

> Cela n'a pas dj t fait dans les pays communistes a?


Et crois moi ca me fait mal de trouver quoi que ce soit de recommandable dans ces rgimes ^^ cependant  l'poque ca s'accompagnait de "il fait ce qu'on lui demande et il gagne sa vie, ou il n'en fait qu' sa tte et il finit au goulag"  ::mouarf:: 

d'ailleurs dans le nombre de tlchargement pourrait tre un indice de la qualit des oeuvres et tre le premier dterminant de la rmunration publique :p

----------


## Mdinoc

> d'ailleurs dans le nombre de tlchargement pourrait tre un indice de la qualit des oeuvres et tre le premier dterminant de la rmunration publique :p


Le problme, c'est qu'aprs ce sont les artistes/diteurs qui deviennent malhonntes, et mettent en place des bots pour gonfler les compteurs de tlchargement. Si je me souviens bien, c'est l'un des principaux arguments contre la License Globale Optionnelle...

----------


## pseudocode

> d'ailleurs dans le nombre de tlchargement pourrait tre un indice de la qualit des oeuvres et tre le premier dterminant de la rmunration publique :p


 ::nono::  pas la qualit : la "popularit".

C'est d'ailleurs la base du modle actuel : la rmunration est fonction de la popularit. Cette popularit est actuellement mesure par le nombre de vente de CD. D'o l'utilisation des techniques marketing (pub, promo, ...) pour augmenter les ventes.

Si on accepte que la popularit reste la base du modle de rmunration, on peut effectivement utiliser le nombre de tlchargement comme mesure.

Cependant, certains p2pistes considrent que les oeuvres les plus populaires ne devraient pas tre (beaucoup) rmunres... justement parce qu'elles sont populaires ! Qui n'a pas entendu la clbre excuse : "Ouais, avec tous les disques qu'ils ont vendus, ils vont pas raler qu'on tlcharge leur album".

----------


## argonath

@pseudocode : on parle de licence globale, pas d'un ddommagement pour compenser le piratage... donc effectivement ceux qui vendent le plus souffrent moins du piratage... mais il faut tre honnte et reconnaitre que malgr les effets de mode et la publicit, les artistes les plus vendeurs le sont souvent  raison... ce n'est jamais que l'offre et la demande, on ne va pas moins pay un artiste dont on est plus demandeur des productions.

@mdinoc : je pensais plutt  des enqutes du type mdiamtrie auprs des particuliers... il s'agit des mthodes de sondages les plus efficaces qui existent, et passer de l'audimat tv aux tlchargements ne serait pas difficile.

----------


## pseudocode

> mais il faut tre honnte et reconnaitre que malgr les effets de mode et la publicit, les artistes les plus vendeurs le sont souvent  raison... ce n'est jamais que l'offre et la demande, on ne va pas moins pay un artiste dont on est plus demandeur des productions.


Dans le systme actuel (paiement pour chaque disque achet) : oui. Car le budget allou a l'achat de disque n'est pas extensible => c'est le budget qui fixe le nombre de disques achetables => slection de l'acheteur entre plusieurs achats possibles => ce qui est achet reprsente ce qui est rellement intressant (qualit) du point de vue de l'acheteur.

Mais si tu passes dans un systme par illimit par abonnement (en gros le principe de la LG), le nombre de disque tlchargeable n'est pas limit par tes finances. Une fois le montant de la LG acquitt, tu peux tlcharger zro, dix ou mille disques par jour => aucune limitation budgtaire dans le nombre de disque tlcharg => ce qui est tlcharg ne reprsente pas l'intrt (qualit) de l'internaute mais l'envie du moment (popularit).

De plus, comme le montant total de la LG est une somme commune que doivent se partager les artistes, il est tentant d'avoir une plus grosse part du gateau => devenir "l'envie du moment" des internautes => accorder plus d'importance au marketing.  ::?:

----------


## argonath

> accorder plus d'importance au marketing.


Ou au soin apport aux oeuvres pour ne pas tre une russite phmre

mais c'est galement l'interet d'une enquete comme celle de l'audimat que de diffrencier le tlchargement "par effet de mode" de celui par intrt rel.

De toute faon, vu que rien n'est conu en ce domaine on peut tout imaginer mme des distinctions nouveau talent, artiste reconnu... etc...

----------


## Gordon Fowler

MAJ : Hadopi 2 adopte  60 voix

----------


## Mdinoc

Donc, en fait, maintenant on a un ensemble de "juges" individuels ddis  la coupure, c'est a?

Le travail  la chane reprend...

*Edit:* Ah, j'avais oubli le plus grave: Le retour du dlit de non-scurisation et le coup des mails...

----------


## Matthieu2000

Mardi, les dputs ont adopt par 285 voix contre 225 - un score relativement faible, la majorit absolue tant atteinte  256 voix -

----------


## souviron34

> Mardi, les dputs ont adopt par 285 voix contre 225 - un score relativement faible, la majorit absolue tant atteinte  256 voix -


j'aime bien le "relativement faible"  ::mouarf:: 

ya pas mal de lois et de gens qui aimeraient bien tre vots avec 56 % des voix..  :8-):  (totales ...)

En France, en gnral , quelqu'un est lu avec 52  54% des suffrages exprims, ce qui reprsente en gnral 43  46% des suffrages totaux possibles...


Donc "faible majorit", c'est quand mme 30 voix de plus que la majorit absolue.. soit 30 / 577 = 5% = 55% du Parlement ...

----------


## Matthieu2000

285-256=29! pas 30

----------


## souviron34

> 285-256=29! pas 30


vi tu chipotes...   :;): 

Soit 5.026 % et non pas 5.20 % ...

Oufff !! On a eu chaud... Les chiffres on failli tre truqus   ::aie::

----------


## mister3957

Est-ce qu'on sait comment ils vont s'y prendre pour "traquer leurs proies" ?

----------


## om

> Est-ce qu'on sait comment ils vont s'y prendre pour "traquer leurs proies" ?


Oui, des socits prives (les plaignants) traqueront les IP qui tlchargent et donneront la liste  l'Hadopi (sans aucune preuve), qui fait l'association IP/titulaire de l'abonnement, et qui donne un dossier tout ficel au juge qui n'a plus qu' signer.

----------


## mister3957

Et comment elles traqueront les IP ?

Elles tlchargent sur emule ou torrent et regardent les "autres" qui attaquent le mme fichier ?

----------


## Immobilis

Oui.

----------


## Olivier.p

C'est partit pour le web chiffr !
Qui du gouvernement ou des vilains pirates sera le premier  mettre ses techniques en oeuvre ?  ::aie::

----------


## r0d

Mon dieu, ils sont devenus fous... je vous assure, la France vue de l'extrieur, a fait un peu peur en ce moment!

----------


## Lyche

> Mon dieu, ils sont devenus fous... je vous assure, la France vue de l'extrieur, a fait un peu peur en ce moment!


De l'intrieur c'est pareil..

----------


## MaxtorSea

@Marco46 :  mon avis les FAI vont pas tre cons, sur 30 il vont mettre 29 pour l'internet, et 50c pour le tl, 50c pour la tv...

----------


## Immobilis

> C'est partit pour le web chiffr !
> Qui du gouvernement ou des vilains pirates sera le premier  mettre ses techniques en oeuvre ?


Ca change rien... Le cryptage du web sert pour empcher la lecture des trames (il me semble, je suis pas expert). Pour ce qui est de relever les IP qui vont se connecter  leur PC je vois pas  quoi sert le cryptage. Un simpe Netstat suffit non? C'est un jeu de pche  la ligne.

Solutions un proxy, un VPN, mais l le dbit va nous ramener des annes en arrire... Ou alors Streaming ou niouzgroup.

A+

----------


## Mdinoc

Sans le contenu des trames, on ne peut pas prouver que tu ne viens pas de tlcharger un truc parfaitement lgal, genre la dernire mise  jour d'un jeu Blizzard...

----------


## Immobilis

> Sans le contenu des trames, on ne peut pas prouver que tu ne viens pas de tlcharger un truc parfaitement lgal, genre la dernire mise  jour d'un jeu Blizzard...


Et bien en utilisant Wireshark (netstat est aussi assez bavard) pendant que tu mets des fichiers en partage tu verras qu'il y a pas mal d'infos. Il suffit de mettre un DVDRip de Terminator en partage sur emule et si je vois des IP je sais que les dtenteurs viennent chercher ce fichier.
Non?

----------


## Olivier.p

> Et bien en utilisant Wireshark (netstat est aussi assez bavard) pendant que tu mets des fichiers en partage tu verras qu'il y a pas mal d'infos. Il suffit de mettre un DVDRip de Terminator en partage sur emule et si je vois des IP je sais que les dtenteurs viennent chercher ce fichier.
> non ?


Oui mais l tu partages du contenu illgale... et c'est illgale  ::):

----------


## Qwert

> Ca change rien... Le cryptage du web sert pour empcher la lecture des trames (il me semble, je suis pas expert). Pour ce qui est de relever les IP qui vont se connecter  leur PC je vois pas  quoi sert le cryptage. Un simpe Netstat suffit non? C'est un jeu de pche  la ligne.
> 
> Solutions un proxy, un VPN, mais l le dbit va nous ramener des annes en arrire... Ou alors Streaming ou niouzgroup.
> 
> A+


Oui, mais a part mettre des honey pots en place, tu ne veux pas surveiller via des routeurs les trames et leur contenances.. donc aucune idee de ce qui se trame (desolee pour le jeu de mots  ::D: )
J'ai vraiment du mal a savoir comment ils vont faire pour mettre en place leur stasi du web... de toute facon, je m'en fous dans 4 mois, je suis hors du pays et je pourrais faire un proxy pour mes amis :p (humour hein, ca m empeche pas de continuer la lutte)

----------


## Mdinoc

Si j'ai bien compris, une des parades semble tre le F2F, ou "friend to friend", crypt: Les partages ne se font que de personne de confiance en personne de confiance, avec une transitivit (A peut tlcharger un truc partag par C sans jamais le connatre, en passant par B).

Donc, mme si un nud est compromis, impossible de savoir qui partage quoi...

----------


## Immobilis

> Oui mais l tu partages du contenu illgale... et c'est illgale


Argh! Je suis repr!! C'tait juste pour donner un exemple, je fais pas a du tout! C'est effectivement totalement illgal.

Je doute que beaucoup de gens soient intress par mes vacances  Trifouillis-les-Oies. Si?

Bon puisque vous insistez: ed2k://|file|Vacances.a.Trifouillis.les.oies.FRENCH.DVDRiP.XviD.IMMOBILIS.avi|734158848|5670C9C17DA0C5013CA8F9D79C7FD028|h=IESBIGQZXFZI6ST4ZJYM36QKHPQAPMQA|/

 ::mouarf:: 




> Si j'ai bien compris, une des parades semble tre le F2F, ou "friend to friend", crypt: Les partages ne se font que de personne de confiance en personne de confiance, avec une transitivit (A peut tlcharger un truc partag par C sans jamais le connatre, en passant par B).


Ne jamais faire confiance  qui que ce qoit dans ce monde de brutes.

----------


## Gnoce

> Si j'ai bien compris, une des parades semble tre le F2F, ou "friend to friend", crypt: Les partages ne se font que de personne de confiance en personne de confiance, avec une transitivit (A peut tlcharger un truc partag par C sans jamais le connatre, en passant par B).
> 
> Donc, mme si un nud est compromis, impossible de savoir qui partage quoi...


Un forum d'uploaders qui te filent des liens MegaUpload ou Rapidshare (ou autres moins connus), un programme avec "link grabber" qui collecte ces liens et qui tlcharge tout tout seul, en direct download (je pense  JDownloader).
Si tu trouves ca trop lent tu peut toujours prendre un compte chez MegaUpload, qui va surement bientt se faire des cou****s en or  ::aie:: 

Pour exemple : j'ai suivi l'actualit de 4 jeux qui sortent cette semaine sur pc en France (Batman, Red Faction Guerilla, Need for Speed Shift et Resident Evil 5) qui sont disponible depuis 1 mois pour le premier  la semaine dernire pour le dernier sur ces fameux sites de liens (en Franais bien sr). 

Les listes de films sont vraiment impressionnantes, surtout des films introuvables dans le commerce, de plus en plus de Blu ray...  :8O: 
Il y a mmes les derniers magazines  ::mouarf::

----------


## getz85

> Un forum d'uploaders qui te filent des liens MegaUpload ou Rapidshare (ou autres moins connus), un programme avec "link grabber" qui collecte ces liens et qui tlcharge tout tout seul, en direct download (je pense  JDownloader).
> Si tu trouves ca trop lent tu peut toujours prendre un compte chez MegaUpload, qui va surement bientt se faire des cou****s en or 
> 
> Pour exemple : j'ai suivi l'actualit de 4 jeux qui sortent cette semaine sur pc en France (Batman, Red Faction Guerilla, Need for Speed Shift et Resident Evil 5) qui sont disponible depuis 1 mois pour le premier  la semaine dernire pour le dernier sur ces fameux sites de liens (en Franais bien sr). 
> 
> Les listes de films sont vraiment impressionnantes, surtout des films introuvables dans le commerce, de plus en plus de Blu ray... 
> Il y a mmes les derniers magazines


+1!
Sauf qu'au lieu de prendre un compte megaupload, tu peux passer par des dbrideurs  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Mdinoc

Prendre un compte chez ces sites, pour moi a ne servirait pas  DL plus vite, mais  DL en HTTPS...

----------


## Gnoce

> Prendre un compte chez ces sites, pour moi a ne servirait pas  DL plus vite, mais  DL en HTTPS...


M'enfin ca dpend du site aussi, megaupload c'est un dl a la fois, mais autant de dl que tu veut, tandis que rapidshare c'est un nombre max de dl par jour non? et la limite a 100 mo c'est nase ... enfin si ca a pas chang !

De toute faon quand je reviens du taf, tout est dl, comtpe ou pas !

----------


## r0d

Faites attention tout de mme, il ne faut pas trop dire que l'on est pas d'accord avec Hadopi.  ::calim2::

----------


## Gnoce

> Faites attention tout de mme, il ne faut pas trop dire que l'on est pas d'accord avec Hadopi.


Surtout que d'accord ou pas, notre prsident ira "jusqu'au bout" !

----------


## Immobilis

> M'enfin ca dpend du site aussi, megaupload c'est un dl a la fois, mais autant de dl que tu veut, tandis que rapidshare c'est un nombre max de dl par jour non? et la limite a 100 mo c'est nase ... enfin si ca a pas chang !
> 
> De toute faon quand je reviens du taf, tout est dl, comtpe ou pas !


Ce qui m'etonne c'est que ce genre de site reste ouvert. Ils vont rapidement se faire mettre en procs pour complicit de contrefaon et puis c'est tout.

A+

----------


## Mdinoc

Je crois qu'ils contournent a en supprimant les fichiers quand les ayant-droits le demandent... et pas avant.

----------


## smyley

En mme temps techniquement ce serai ingrable de vrifier chacun des fichiers upload sur ces plateformes, c'est pas comme si il n'y avais que 15 nouveaux fichiers / jour ... et c'est pas parce que l'on peut trouver du contenu illgal que l'on devrais priver tous les internautes d'un moyen d'changer du contenu sur Internet (sinon autant interdire Internet, vu que a permet de faire de diffuser et d'obtenir du contenu illgal ... quoiqu'avec HADOPI on en es pas loin ...)

----------


## Immobilis

> quoiqu'avec HADOPI on en es pas loin ...)


+1 et LOPSI2

----------


## cmax

> Bof... cela va certainement faire comme beaucoup de loi en France : rien !!
> 
> On est les rois des lois non appliques, en plus techniquement, vu les investissements ncessaires pour les FAI, vous pensez bien qu'ils vont traner les pieds le plus longtemps possible ! Ou alors, comme Free, ne pas le faire (d'aprs ce qu'ils disent).
> 
> Regardez la redevance TV, Canal Sat n'a jamais donn ses fichiers d'abonns et il ne s'est rien pass de spcial...
> 
> De toute faon, comme dit Marco46, tu mets une machine bien "propre" avant le vrai PC, et zou... 
> Sans compter les systme de surf anonyme en vente tout  fait libre... 
> 
> ...


Le gouvernement actuel me parait tre le champion en matire de taxes en tout genre donc tout cela prpare  quelque chose mais comment l'appelleront ils, taxe
carbone 2
ou alors taxe au kilooctet
on ne tardera pas  le savoir

----------


## yan

Je sais pas si vous connaissez cette vido 




> Interview J. P LECAT sur les causes de la chute des ventes du disque lies au piratage. Il a demand l'ouverture d'une concertation pour le problme fiscal.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Je sais pas si vous connaissez cette vido


Et a date de 1980 !  ::mouarf::

----------


## pseudocode

> En mme temps techniquement ce serai ingrable de vrifier chacun des fichiers upload sur ces plateformes


Pas besoin. A partir du moment qu'on peut prouver que ce site sert "manifestement"  faire de la contrefacon, il tombe sous le coup de la "loi pour la confiance dans l'conomie numrique". Et hop... Site interdit.  ::aie::

----------


## smyley

Mme quand le site en question est hberg partout sauf en France ? (comme c'est SOUVENT le cas aujourd'hui)  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Immobilis

> En mme temps techniquement ce serai ingrable de vrifier chacun des fichiers upload sur ces plateformes, c'est pas comme si il n'y avais que 15 nouveaux fichiers / jour ...


Les ordinateurs "apprennent" vite. Un iPhone peut reconnatre dj de nombreuses pistes audios simplement en "coutant". C'est peut-tre plus lourd pour les vido, mais pas insurmontable.

A+

----------


## smyley

Et donc tu dit qu'on devrait dvelopper un systme qui scan de manire systmatique le contenu de ce que l'on envoi sur internet pour vrifier si c'est lgal ou non ?  ::roll::

----------


## MaliciaR

Excellent billet du blog de  om :
http://blog.rom1v.com/2009/09/apt-get-install-hadopi/

----------


## Immobilis

> Et donc tu dit qu'on devrait...


Pas "on", mais ce sera fait. L'intelligence artificielle devrait facilement permettre de reconnatre un film. Pourquoi pas sur sa piste audio puisque a se fait dj avec l'iPhone. Tiens, je devrais breveter cette ide d'ailleurs: reconnatre un film grce  sa piste audio.  ::mouarf::  Si a se fait pas sur l'audio on peut bien le faire sur une squence vido dans les premires minutes... Si la probabilit de correspondance est bonne une alerte est lance: "La squence  90% de correspondance avec le film Terminator III. J'appel Frdric". J'ai entendu  la radio que les maison de production mettaient des traeurs dans les images des films qui permettent de retrouver les cinmas dans lesquels des screeners ont t enregistrs. Du coup cela devient mme trs trs simple...

Pour une oeuvre musicale a se fait dj, pour les livres c'est facile (n'importe quel moteur de recherche le fait), pour les films une question de semaines.

N'importe que gouvernement peut imposer a aux sites internets qui hbergent du contenu.

----------


## smyley

Sauf que ce serai carrment liberticide et contre tout notion de vie prive. Rien ne pourrai prvenir les abus et ce serai la porte ouverte  toute les fentres ...

----------


## Mdinoc

Mais n'est-ce pas dj le principe mme d'Hadopi(2) et Loppsi 2 de toute faon?

Ce n'est donc pas a qui arrtera le Schtroumpfissime. Le conseil constitutionnel, peut-tre...

----------


## smyley

> Mais n'est-ce pas dj le principe mme d'Hadopi(2) et Loppsi 2 de toute faon?


Ben oui justement, mais a drange tout le monde sauf ceux qui gagnent du fric sur le dos des artistes et ceux qui gagnent du fric pour faire passer les lois qui permettent aux premiers de gagner encore plus de fric ...

----------


## Valre

> Excellent billet du blog de  om :
> http://blog.rom1v.com/2009/09/apt-get-install-hadopi/


Faut dire que c'est assez bien foutu, j'ai bien aim le coup du sudo...

----------


## Immobilis

> Sauf que ce serai carrment liberticide et contre tout notion de vie prive. Rien ne pourrai prvenir les abus et ce serai la porte ouverte  toute les fentres ...


Pourquoi liberticide?? MgaUpload n'est pas un espace publique... Quand tu tlcharges une vido sur youtube ou picasa tu renonces  tes droits d'auteur il me semble. Tu profites d'un espace priv (pas  toi mais au site internet) gentiement mis  ta disposition. Mais tu n'es pas libre d'y faire ce que tu veux. D'ailleurs, il n'y a pas de clauses  ce sujet lorsque tu t'inscrits? Quelque chose du genre: "je promet de me comporter en bon pre de famille et ne pas tlcharger de vido pouvant porter atteinte aux bonnes moeurs..." Au final c'est le site qui est responsable du contenu. Si jamais tu dposes des vidos ngationnistes le site peut tre attaqu.
Et puis a me fait sourire quand tu dis


> Sauf que ce serai carrment (...) contre tout notion de vie prive.


Celui qui met des vidos en tlchargement publique ne peut pas prtendre au respect de la vie prive... Faut pas s'exposer sur internet.

Ca ressemble pas trop  un processus d'installation windows a, si? Parce que aux dernires nouvelle ce futur sarkoware ne sera compatible qu'avec windows, non?


> lib-autorite-administrative-avec-tous-les-droits lobby-Micro$oft


oblige...

A+

----------


## smyley

Je prfre quand mme uploader quelque chose pour le partager entre potes  un site sur lequel il n'y a pas vraiment de vrification (sauf si plainte est porte) plutt qu'avoir un processus de vrification systmatique du contenu qui scanne tout ce que je peux envoyer sur internet.

Ensuite, pas besoin de t'inscrire pour bnficier de l'espace.
Et enfin, il est tout  fait possible de restreindre le nombre de personne  qui tel truc est visible via un mot de passe ou carrment une limite de tlchargement (pass un nombre genre 10 il me semble, ce n'est plus tlchargeable donc aprs a gre).

Le truc qu'il y a c'est qu'on a des moyens d'changer du contenu que a passe par megaupload ou par envoi direct (ou par P2P mais a c'est une autre histoire). Ne pas vouloir tre surveill c'est pas ncessairement qu'on a quelque chose  cacher. Ou alors ce serai comme se faire filmer par le gouvernement (pour son bien)  chaque fois que l'on va aux toilettes : aprs tout, tout le monde fait ses besoins  peu prs de la mme faon rien d'illgal, pourtant pas beaucoup de personnes serait prtes  avoir une camra "S. watches you" qui vrifie le contenu de ce que l'on dpose pendant la session. 
De la mme faon avoir un robot ou quelqu'un qui vrifie ce que chaque personne upload revient au mme principe.
(D'ailleurs trouver par hasard un lien megaupload vers quelque chose que l'on veut sans que quelqu'un nous l'ai pass, faut vraiment le faire).

Et si on continue dans la mme ide, qu'est-ce qui empcherai aussi un scan  la recherche de contenu politique ?

----------


## Mdinoc

Je pense que le fait que megaupload dcide de faire a ne serait pas liberticide. Mais obliger megaupload  faire a pourrait bien l'tre...

----------


## smyley

Je pensais pas vraiment  une surveillance par megaupload (je supposes qu'ils n'ont pas que a  faire  ::aie:: ) mais plus  une mesure pour imposer aux FAI de vraiment scanner tout ce qui passe par leur rseau, ce qui avec des lois comme HADOPI est tout  fait envisageable lgislativement ...

----------


## Immobilis

> Je pensais pas vraiment  une surveillance par megaupload (je supposes qu'ils n'ont pas que a  faire ) mais plus  une mesure pour imposer aux FAI de vraiment scanner tout ce qui passe par leur rseau, ce qui avec des lois comme HADOPI est tout  fait envisageable lgislativement ...


Bah, ce serait idiot car le cryptage empcherait cela. Ils n'ont effectivement pas que a  faire c'est pour cela qu'un petit scanneur sera trs efficace. Aprs, si l'hebergeur de fichier n'est pas en france, les ayants droit peuvent trs bien porter plainte et l'hebergeur devra payer tellement de dommages et intrt que a va le calmer. Il suffit de repenser  eBay quand on a trouv des contrefaons en vente.



> Ou alors ce serai comme se faire filmer par le gouvernement (pour son bien)  chaque fois que l'on va aux toilettes


Ben oui... Mais c'est dj le cas dans la rue, sur les routes. En Angleterre, il veulent obliger toutes les personnes en contact aves des enfants, les voisins qui gardent les enfants des autres, les bnvols, etc.  se faire ficher. En france, on te prlve de la salive ds que tu passes au poste. LOPSI2...



> Et si on continue dans la mme ide, qu'est-ce qui empcherai aussi un scan  la recherche de contenu politique ?


Parce que tu penses que a n'existe pas. Ok en France le gouvernement n'a pas l'air trs dou pour a, mais bon... Rien que Google suffit pour savoir ce que les dveloppeurs francophones pensent d'HADOPI: developpez hadopi - Recherche Google

A+

----------


## smyley

> Bah, ce serait idiot car le cryptage empcherait cela. Ils n'ont effectivement pas que a  faire c'est pour cela qu'un petit scanneur sera trs efficace.


Un petit scanner ?




> Ben oui... Mais c'est dj le cas dans la rue, sur les routes. En Angleterre, il veulent obliger toutes les personnes en contact aves des enfants, les voisins qui gardent les enfants des autres, les bnvols, etc.  se faire ficher. En france, on te prlve de la salive ds que tu passes au poste. LOPSI2...


Quand tu fais une soire entre potes c'est film par l'Etat ? non  ::aie::  (ou alors tu t'es fait avoir).
Ceci dit les enfants on peut penser que c'est un sujet sensible (mme si au fond je ne suis pas vraiment pour cette mesure). Quand  la salive, comme tu dit c'est quand on passe au poste. Ce n'est pas un homme en noir qui attend chacun de nous  la sortie de son lit pour lui faire un prlvement *systmatique*. (C'est surtout ce mot qui me drange. Qu'on dcide de surveiller des individus qui ont un pass sinistre a c'est leur problme. Qu'on dcide de traiter systmatiquement tout le monde comme suspect potentiel avec une technique automatise ou non, a je suis contre).




> Parce que tu penses que a n'existe pas. Ok en France le gouvernement n'a pas l'air trs dou pour a, mais bon... Rien que Google suffit pour savoir ce que les dveloppeurs francophones pensent d'HADOPI: developpez hadopi - Recherche Google


Sauf que pour l'instant il n'y a pas le gouvernement qui scan systmatiquement tous les propos  la recherche de ceux qui critiquent le gouvernement. C'est comme une manifestation : en France en thorie on a pour l'instant le droit de protester publiquement. En Chine a n'a pas russi aux tudiants la dernire fois ...

----------


## souviron34

> C'est comme une manifestation : en France en thorie on a pour l'instant le droit de protester publiquement.


Sauf qu'il y a des gens qui manifestent publiquement et qui aprs font un procs parce que leur photo est parue...  ::aie::  (_droit  l'image_)

Cherchez l'erreur...

----------


## r0d

> Sauf que pour l'instant il n'y a pas le gouvernement qui scan systmatiquement tous les propos  la recherche de ceux qui critiquent le gouvernement.


Ben non, a c'est au Vnzuela ^^
ha mais attends... 
http://www.rue89.com/2008/11/09/educ...iller-lopinion
ha ben si en fait.




> C'est comme une manifestation : en France en thorie on a pour l'instant le droit de protester publiquement.


En thorie oui, mais...
http://sites.google.com/site/ufcenlu...ons-policieres
http://www.voxnr.com/cc/a_la_une/EkF...EagJDFiy.shtml
http://briancon05urgencetibet.over-b...-34023036.html
http://www.equipement.cgt.fr/spip.php?article1969
http://www.sauvonslarecherche.fr/spip.php?article2665
http://probe.20minutes-blogs.fr/arch...oposition.html
http://www.fabula.org/actualites/article30392.php
http://www.lepost.fr/article/2008/04...pro-tibet.html
http://www.centerblog.net/image-blog...emp-ch-e-hier-
etc, etc...

Sans parler des problmes que les journalistes rencontrent avec les "forces de l'ordre" (voir par exemple http://www.rsf.org/fr-pays104-France.html )

Mais je sais, je suis parano, ne faites pas attention  ce que je raconte.

----------


## smyley

Oui oui c'est pour a que j'ai mis "en thorie" mais bon, c'tait peut tre un mauvais exemple  ::aie::

----------


## Immobilis

> Mais je sais, je suis parano, ne faites pas attention  ce que je raconte.


C'est de l'intox. T'es parano  ::mouarf::   :;): 



> Oui oui c'est pour a que j'ai mis "en thorie" mais bon, c'tait peut tre un mauvais exemple


Meuh non, tout le monde il est beau...  ::calin::   ::aie::

----------


## enpix

Franchement, la meilleur solution est de faire taxer l'abonnement  internet et avec ce fric on rnumre les auteurs.

Hadopi ne fait que de la rpression pour alimenter les comptes du tresor public! 

En plus, ca dtruit la concurrence si les mac osiens et linuxiens sont systmatiquement reconnu comme pirate en cas de fraude d'IP!!!  ::cry::

----------


## om

> Franchement, la meilleur solution est de faire taxer l'abonnement  internet et avec ce fric on rnumre les auteurs.


Sous certaines conditions

Et pas uniquement pour rmunrer les auteurs mais pour financer la cration.

----------


## cmax

Forcement M. Taxe est tres du que personne n'ecoute les chanssons de sa charlotte mme gratuitement
alors pour ce venger taxons les tous!

----------


## om

> Excellent billet du blog de  om :
> http://blog.rom1v.com/2009/09/apt-get-install-hadopi/


Merci  :8-):

----------


## MaliciaR

> Merci


Je t'en prie. J'ai bien aim, faut le dire  ::):

----------


## Immobilis

> Merci


Marrant en effet  ::mouarf::  Tu aurais la version Windows?

A+

----------


## Monstros Velu

> Tu aurais la version Windows?


C'est Hadopi.msi, tu fais next->next->next->OK et tu ne sais pas ce qui se passe.

----------


## smyley

> C'est Hadopi.msi, tu fais next->next->next->OK et tu ne sais pas ce qui se passe.


Sauf si tu as le pare feu d'OpenOffice d'install. Dans ce cas, il y a une alerte de scurit  ::aie::

----------


## Valre

> C'est Hadopi.msi, tu fais next->next->next->OK et tu ne sais pas ce qui se passe.


 ::mrgreen::  Excellent aussi!

----------


## MaliciaR

A quand un comparatif "parefeu OpenOffice vs. parefeu Microsoft Office" ?  ::aie::

----------


## om

Hadopi : une dpute sudoise accuse la France d'avoir tent de l'influencer

----------


## Qwert

> Hadopi : une dpute sudoise accuse la France d'avoir tent de l'influencer


Vive le pays de l'ingrence  ::):

----------


## deadalnix

Bof, on est plus a a prt maintenant qu'on a pris en otage la paquet tlcom . . .

----------


## Maxime50

j'ai pas tout lu je le dis tout de suite, plus de 50 pages  :8O:  ca fait beaucoup ^^.

Bref, une question con, pour faire la difference entre le telechargement et la promenade sur le net, il surveille quoi ? Le debit demand demand par la connexion ? Autre chose ?

si c'est le debit ou un truc du genre, on est pas dans la m...le caca pour les mises a jour systeme et logiciel.

Ca ce passe comment tout ce bordel, je suis paum la  ::aie::

----------


## Immobilis

Ca y est ils font la licence globale!!!!  ::aie::

----------


## pseudocode

> Ca y est ils font la licence globale!!!!


Une "demi" licence globale, comme disait om.

----------


## Immobilis

> Une "demi" licence globale, comme disait om.


C'est pas la meilleur moitie...  ::mouarf::

----------


## om

> Une "demi" licence globale, comme disait om.


Plus d'infos ici : Mfiez-vous des contrefaons.

----------


## Barsy

Bon, apparemment, la loi vient d'tre valid par le Conseil Constitutionnel...  ::(:

----------


## smyley

a te surprend ?

----------


## Mdinoc

Sincrement, oui. Je pensais vraiment qu'on avait une chance d'chapper au "dlit de non-scurisation"...
Surtout si a implique l'obligation d'installer un spyware...

----------


## Lyche

La grontocratie  du mal  s'adapter  l're moderne..  ::roll::

----------


## smyley

Bah vu tout le train train que a avait fait et ce "Bon Monsieur" qui dit "J'irai jusqu'au bout", de toute faon cette loi dcide par le Dictateur serait passe. A la limite, il aurai vir le Conseil Constitutionnel s'il en avait eu besoin ...

----------


## pseudocode

> Sincrement, oui. Je pensais vraiment qu'on avait une chance d'chapper au "dlit de non-scurisation"...


Piscine / Accs Internet, mme combat !  ::aie::

----------


## pmithrandir

En mme temps, on s'en fout, c'est notre voisin qui va recevoir des lettres par nous...

----------


## Marco46

> En mme temps, on s'en fout, c'est notre voisin qui va recevoir des lettres par nous...


Environ 33% des relevs d'adresses IP sont errons. Tu peux chiffrer tout ce que tu veux, passer par un proxy au Bengladesh, ou pirater la box de la grand-mre d' ct, a changera rien si c'est ton IP qui est injecte dans un tracker torrent.

C'est a le drame.

----------


## el_slapper

> Environ 33% des relevs d'adresses IP sont errons. Tu peux chiffrer tout ce que tu veux, passer par un proxy au Bengladesh, ou pirater la box de la grand-mre d' ct, a changera rien si c'est ton IP qui est injecte dans un tracker torrent.
> 
> C'est a le drame.


Tiens, tu as des sources? pas que je doute(en fait, je trouve mme le chiffre un poil bas), mais pour pouvoir dbattre sur des forums moins bien informs.....

----------


## Lyche

ce qui m'amuserais, c'est que mon adresse IP se trouve dans des liens torrent, sachant que je n'ai pas de P2P chez moi et que je me connecte via modem 230kbps  ::aie::

----------


## Marco46

> Tiens, tu as des sources? pas que je doute(en fait, je trouve mme le chiffre un poil bas), mais pour pouvoir dbattre sur des forums moins bien informs.....


Directement l non. Faudrait chercher. PCInpact avait publi un billet avec des liens vers une tude qui le disait clairement, je crois que c'tait lors d'une vague de rafle d'IP en Grande Bretagne o un grand nombre de personne s'tait dfendu contre le racket d'une major. Genre une Grand-Mre qu'on accusait de tlcharger de la musique de Djeun's se genre de chose  ::aie::

----------


## Lyche

> Directement l non. Faudrait chercher. PCInpact avait publi un billet avec des liens vers une tude qui le disait clairement, je crois que c'tait lors d'une vague de rafle d'IP en Grande Bretagne o un grand nombre de personne s'tait dfendu contre le racket d'une major. Genre une Grand-Mre qu'on accusait de tlcharger de la musique de Djeun's se genre de chose


Bah, quand je vois le pp sur Place d'Italie, devant Italie2 (centre commercial) qui rgulirement dbarque avec un norme ampli, sa casquette  l'envers, ses baskets troues et ses musiques qui vont du rap  la techno en passant par le r&b. Je constate que mme les petits vieux en coutent  ::aie::  (il a 75ans pass le papy !!)

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Bah, quand je vois le pp sur Place d'Italie, devant Italie2 (centre commercial) qui rgulirement dbarque avec un norme ampli, sa casquette  l'envers, ses baskets troues et ses musiques qui vont du rap  la techno en passant par le r&b. Je constate que mme les petits vieux en coutent  (il a 75ans pass le papy !!)


Il doit tre sourd, c'est pour cela qu'il trouve a bien !  ::mouarf:: 
La dernire fois qu'on l'a vu, il se serait mis  smurfer devant marteau-piqueur !  ::aie::

----------


## Immobilis

Interessant: http://www.lemonde.fr/technologies/a...ens_id=1257608



> La cour d'appel a estim que la plate-forme s'tait bien acquitte des obligations lui incombant : la mise en place de dispositifs d'information et d'alerte quant aux contenus illicites, le retrait immdiat du contenu litigieux, et la conservation des donnes permettant d'identifier l'auteur de la mise en ligne.


Confirmation qu'un hebergeur n'est pas responsable des contenus dposs, mais doit rester  l'affut, alerter, supprimer, conserver les informations. Valable pour tous les sites du type MegaUpload j'imagine.

----------


## haygus

En France.

----------


## RTN14

Je ne suis pas journaliste, alors je me permet du copier-coller:




> Un pays ne pourra plus couper l'accs  internet pour tlchargement illgal, sans donner d'abord la parole  la dfense. C'est une dcision obtenue par les eurodputs. Ils se sont battus pour garantir la libert d'accs  internet comme libert fondamentale des citoyens.


L'article complet

Bien sr, ils ne cherchent pas  viter HADOPI ou autre, mais juste s'assurer que l'utilisateur puisse se dfendre correctement

----------


## Jidefix

> Je ne suis pas journaliste, alors je me permet du copier-coller


Mwahaha je vais la noter celle-l  :;):

----------


## cabrao

Bonjour,

Petite question: Je fais pas mal d'upload sur rapidshare, est-ce que je risque gros avec cette nouvelle Loi Hadopi 2 ?

Merci d'avance.

----------


## Mdinoc

Vue leur connaissance du sujet, c'est pas sr qu'ils te pincent. Mais s'ils te pincent, tu risques gros (amende + coupure du net).

----------


## cabrao

Je pensais que cette lois concernait que les downloads et pas les uploads...

??

----------


## smyley

il n'y a pas de moyen de surveiller rapidshare non ? a l'heure actuelle c'est le P2P qui est directement vis ...

----------


## Mdinoc

> Je pensais que cette lois concernait que les downloads et pas les uploads...


Sauf que les uploads ont toujours t "plus illgaux" que les downloads: Dans le monde de la contrefaon, le producteur/receleur est "pire" que le consommateur.

C'est juste qu'avec HADOPI, on se met  punir le consommateur plus durement qu'avant...

----------


## cabrao

C'est vrai, je pense que je ne vais pas prendre le risque.

Bon... je vais tre sage, je m'arrte avec les uploads.

Salut!

----------


## r0d

Un petit rappel de l'odyse Hadopi, assez poilant  ::mrgreen:: 
http://bugbrother.blog.lemonde.fr/20...-avec-lhadopi/
Mieux vaut en rire qu'en pleurer  :;):

----------


## Steriancha

Afin que tout le monde sache qui sont rellement ceux et celles qui ont vot Hadopi, la Ligue Odebi a travaill  recenser les casseroles de nos chers lus...

Les valeurs morales ne sont pas forcment du ct indiqu par TF1 et consorts... La presse nous informe des belles casseroles sur ceux portant le flambeau Hadopi, celui qui traite les franais comme des voleurs... Mais aujourd'hui, c'est le C-Day : http://casseroles.odebi.org

Si vous voulez rejoindre la lutte contre cette loi injuste et infonde ... rejoignez l'arme numrique : www.armee-numerique.com

----------

